# Bomb10shell's Bulky Babe Log



## Bomb10shell

Hi...new here and I've been told there's no ladies logging their info yet, so here we go. I'll try to give it a good go for you all from a ladies perspective  

Currently: 173# ~22% bf if you believe a BIA scale (I don't, just use it for trends)
Current Goal: bulk the shit out of this body with pounds for a purpose 
Future plans: bulk through NY2023, taper to maintenance, cut into my next NPC Women's Figure show sometime in July/August 2023. Take feedback from judges and make a new plan.
Big Dreams: Ms Figure Olympia, duh 😉 

Nutrition: currently on macros, just works better for my current job and lifestyle but I'll be back to meal plans come taper and cut.
2200+ calories 
185g protein 
225+ carb
60ish fat
Preworkout I aim for about 1/4 daily carbs, trace fats and protein. 
Immediately post workout I consume a protein shake while I do some treadmill walking and mobility exercises 
Post workout meal I aim for 1/2 daily carbs, 1/3 daily fats, about 40g-50g protein. 
Remaining daily meals are relatively equal in nutrition. 
Recovery: mobility exercises pre and post workout, plus a "day 6" mobility routine and a "day 7" yoga/mindfulness session.
Sleep has been about 8-9hrs a day.
Lifts: 5x a week
1: Legs 1
2: Push
3: Pull
4: Legs 2
5: Upper
Cardio: minimal, on a dedicated "cardio steps" plan right now that equals about 16,000 "extra" steps a week. I can add extra cardio if I want, but not necessary 
Supplements: 
AM
Animal Pak
Animal Omega 
2500mcg Biotin
500mg collagen type 1,2,3 complex 
50mg Zinc
125mcg Vitamin D3

8mg testosterone cypionate IM every 5 days for TRT (although after reading some threads here, it sounds like my current source is likely not a TRUE 8mg and may be closer to 5mg, but my numbers are up and right where I want them to be for normal human function)

PM
Animal Pak 
50mg collagen type 1,2,3 complex 
125mcg Vitamin D3
100mg 5-HTP 
2000mg L-glutamine 
500mg Valerian Root 
Probiotic-10 50 billion 

TRAINING DAYS 
PRE
Animal Pump
INTRA
Animal Juiced Aminos

I have coach check ins weekly and if I'm not stuffing my face with cookies on the side, macros and cardio usually get an adjustment every 2-4 weeks. Workouts get a makeover every 12 weeks.

Anyways, here we go and thanks for listening.


----------



## CJ

Your coach is OK with 1/3 your daily fats alongside 1/2 your daily carbs as your post workout meal? Seems to be less than ideal having all that fat in that meal. 🤔


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Your coach is OK with 1/3 your daily fats alongside 1/2 your daily carbs as your post workout meal? Seems to be less than ideal having all that fat in that meal. 🤔


Yes, but I can always follow up and ask her why. So why don't I want to do that?


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Yes, but I can always follow up and ask her why. So why don't I want to do that?


It seems like that in the insulin environment that you'd be in, by eating all the carbs, that you'd want to minimize any fats in the diet in that period, as they'll just be shuttled right into adipose tissue. 

I've always seen, and my coach agrees, that periworkout nutrition is carbs and protein, save the fats for the meals that have less carbs in them away from the workout window, and/or for low carb days in general. 

Ultimately it is Cals in vs Cals out, but with you in a bulking phase, in my opinion you're setting yourself up for unecessary bodyfat gain.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> It seems like that in the insulin environment that you'd be in, by eating all the carbs, that you'd want to minimize any fats in the diet in that period, as they'll just be shuttled right into adipose tissue.
> 
> I've always seen, and my coach agrees, that periworkout nutrition is carbs and protein, save the fats for the meals that have less carbs in them away from the workout window, and/or for low carb days in general.
> 
> Ultimately it is Cals in vs Cals out, but with you in a bulking phase, in my opinion you're setting yourself up for unecessary bodyfat gain.


That makes a ton of sense actually. I'll follow up with her and see what improvements I can make to my nutrient timing. Thanks!


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> That makes a ton of sense actually. I'll follow up with her and see what improvements I can make to my nutrient timing. Thanks!


No matter what though, listen to your coach, not some strangers on the internet. It's ok to ask your coach questions though, as long as they have a reason as to why they're doing things, and it's not just "because I said so". 

But if things don't work, question why.


----------



## Btcowboy

In and looking forward to seeing you progress


----------



## TODAY

This log is off to a fantastic start.

How long have you been on your current diet/training protocol?


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> I've always seen, and my coach agrees, that periworkout nutrition is carbs and protein, save the fats for the meals that have less carbs in them away from the workout window, and/or for low carb days in general.


Tropical Skittles are the PWO meal of the Gods. 

Fact.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> No matter what though, listen to your coach, not some strangers on the internet. It's ok to ask your coach questions though, as long as they have a reason as to why they're doing things, and it's not just "because I said so".
> 
> But if things don't work, question why.


Exactly. That's why I said I'd follow up with her. She's an RD, so she must have a reason. Presumably because of the hormones we were working on and managed to recover, but never hurts to ask.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> This log is off to a fantastic start.
> 
> How long have you been on your current diet/training protocol?


Last major adjustment was 5/18, but I did get a "half day intuitive eating" add on two weeks ago. I forgot to put that in the list there...


----------



## Bomb10shell

May have to take your word on that. You get me around candy, sugar, cookies, etc and shit flies off the rails. I do much better with my instant oats pwo.


Test_subject said:


> Tropical Skittles are the PWO meal of the Gods.
> 
> Fact.


----------



## Test_subject

Bomb10shell said:


> May have to take your word on that. You get me around candy, sugar, cookies, etc and shit flies off the rails. I do much better with my instant oats pwo.


For sure. Going off the rails with candy is not going to do you any favours.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Exactly. That's why I said I'd follow up with her. She's an RD, so she must have a reason. Presumably because of the hormones we were working on and managed to recover, but never hurts to ask.


An RD in your corner is definitely a plus. She gets the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Recent gym/pumped/well fed pics


----------



## Bomb10shell

Today's Pull
Single Arm Half Kneeling Pulldown  
2 sets x 12, 2s pause at bottom, 4s slow up. Primer  
15s rest between sets  
Set 1 15 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 60 lbs  
Neutral Grip Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,10,10 HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY AF  
30s rest between sets  
Set 1 15 x 100 lbs  
Set 2 11 x 100 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 100 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 100 lbs  
Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row  
4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold  
30s rest between sets  
Set 1 12 x 120 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 125 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 145 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 160 lbs
Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10  
30s rest between sets  
Set 1 15 x 80 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 90 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 100 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 110 lbs  
Machine Seated Single Arm Row  
3 sets x 15-20, make them count  
30s rest between sets  
Set 1 20 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 20 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 20 x 50 lbs  
Cable Rope Hammer Curl  
3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF  
30s rest between sets  
Set 1 15 x 45 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 50 lbs
Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm  
7 sets x 10-12  
15s front mandatory pose between sets, POSE HARD AF
Set 1 12 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 50 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 50 lbs  
Set 5 10 x 45 lbs  
Set 6 8 x 45 lbs  
Set 7  12 x 40 lbs


----------



## Robdjents

Nice work! Keep it up’!!

All I will say is that is a lot of volume …wonder how many of those sets are doing nothing for you. Don’t listen to me tho listen to your coach as cj mentioned…I’d ask why so much volume..if you’re going to failure in all those sets there is not way you’re driving yourself home lol. Just curious…junk volume has been a big topic around here


----------



## iGone

Awesome start to your log, Looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Bomb10shell

Robdjents said:


> Nice work! Keep it up’!!
> 
> All I will say is that is a lot of volume …wonder how many of those sets are doing nothing for you. Don’t listen to me tho listen to your coach as cj mentioned…I’d ask why so much volume..if you’re going to failure in all those sets there is not way you’re driving yourself home lol. Just curious…junk volume has been a big topic around here


It's definitely a difficult drive home. And remainder of the day. I usually spend about 20 minutes post workout with a shake and a treadmill. The final 7 sets are FST style, so more pump than power but I overshot my abilities today and failed in sets 5,6,7.


----------



## RiR0

Bomb10shell said:


> Today's Pull
> Single Arm Half Kneeling Pulldown
> 2 sets x 12, 2s pause at bottom, 4s slow up. Primer
> 15s rest between sets
> Set 1 15 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 60 lbs
> Neutral Grip Pulldown
> 4 sets x 15,12,10,10 HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY AF
> 30s rest between sets
> Set 1 15 x 100 lbs
> Set 2 11 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 100 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 100 lbs
> Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row
> 4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold
> 30s rest between sets
> Set 1 12 x 120 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 125 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 145 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 160 lbs
> Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown
> 4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10
> 30s rest between sets
> Set 1 15 x 80 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 90 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 100 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 110 lbs
> Machine Seated Single Arm Row
> 3 sets x 15-20, make them count
> 30s rest between sets
> Set 1 20 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 20 x 50 lbs
> Set 3 20 x 50 lbs
> Cable Rope Hammer Curl
> 3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF
> 30s rest between sets
> Set 1 15 x 45 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 50 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 50 lbs
> Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm
> 7 sets x 10-12
> 15s front mandatory pose between sets, POSE HARD AF
> Set 1 12 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 50 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 50 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 50 lbs
> Set 5 10 x 45 lbs
> Set 6 8 x 45 lbs
> Set 7  12 x 40 lbs
> View attachment 23840


You could do a lot more for your physique with a lot less. 
Mechanical tension is the primary driver of growth not volume. 
Youre expending way too much energy on reps and sets that are doing nothing but taking from the loads that really count.
Feeling tired and sore isn’t an indicator of an effective workout. 
What’s going to put more load on muscle and force more of an adaptation 4sets of 100lbs or 1 set of 6-8 reps of 150lbs? Then next week you do 155lbs or 150 with more reps.
The key is to get stronger either improving technique, increasing reps or weight. 
You don’t grow in the gym. You grow when you recover. 
Doing set after set does nothing but accumulate fatigue and eat into recovery. 
You could optimize your training and in a year or 2 get the same results that it would take 4-6.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> You could do a lot more for your physique with a lot less.
> Mechanical tension is the primary driver of growth not volume.
> Youre expending way too much energy on reps and sets that are doing nothing but taking from the loads that really count.
> Feeling tired and sore isn’t an indicator of an effective workout.
> What’s going to put more load on muscle and force more of an adaptation 4sets of 100lbs or 1 set of 6-8 reps of 150lbs? Then next week you do 155lbs or 150 with more reps.
> The key is to get stronger either improving technique, increasing reps or weight.
> You don’t grow in the gym. You grow when you recover.
> Doing set after set does nothing but accumulate fatigue and eat into recovery.
> You could optimize your training and in a year or 2 get the same results that it would take 4-6.


Listen to @RiR0 he gives good training advice.  I have actually been following some of his and @BigBaldBeardGuy's advice recently (in the shadows) and I like the approach.


----------



## Robdjents

lifter6973 said:


> Listen to @RiR0 he gives good training advice.  I have actually been following some of his and @BigBaldBeardGuy's advice recently (in the shadows) and I like the approach.


Same here especially with the life I live tired and sore is the last thing I want to be


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thanks guys! Another question for coach this week!


----------



## RiR0

I can’t lie though you do train hard as fuck. 
Are all those rest pause sets taken to failure


----------



## Bomb10shell

RiR0 said:


> I can’t lie though you do train hard as fuck.
> Are all those rest pause sets taken to failure


Mostly. I keep a few RIR in my first set or two usually but there is failure on every final set. You can see when I failed because my reps don't match my programming or I had to drop weight the next set. 
Primer- no, plenty left but that's the point
Pulldown- I was done final set
Neutral row- started to light, but 160 kicked my ass
Pulldown- my weakness by far with back. So no holds barred here. 
Single row- I was really done by 16 reps on the final but I'm stubborn AF and refused to give up when I was so close to 20
Curls - set 1 too easy. Set 2 just right. Set 3 fail
Straight arm- started at a weight I thought I could do 7 sets of, couldn't make it and had to back off.


So I guess more to failure than not. I stop when just before form hits shit though.


----------



## RiR0

Bomb10shell said:


> Mostly. I keep a few RIR in my first set or two usually but there is failure on every final set. You can see when I failed because my reps don't match my programming or I had to drop weight the next set.
> Primer- no, plenty left but that's the point
> Pulldown- I was done final set
> Neutral row- started to light, but 160 kicked my ass
> Pulldown- my weakness by far with back. So no holds barred here.
> Single row- I was really done by 16 reps on the final but I'm stubborn AF and refused to give up when I was so close to 20
> Curls - set 1 too easy. Set 2 just right. Set 3 fail
> Straight arm- started at a weight I thought I could do 7 sets of, couldn't make it and had to back off.
> 
> 
> So I guess more to failure than not. I stop when just before form hits shit though.


Maybe you can show some of the guys here how to actually train hard. 

Are you recovering and adding weight or reps each week?


----------



## Test_subject

RiR0 said:


> Maybe you can show some of the guys here how to actually train hard.
> 
> Are you recovering and adding weight or reps each week?


I heard you actually leave four reps in reserve.


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> I heard you actually leave four reps in reserve.


----------



## RiR0

Test_subject said:


> I heard you actually leave four reps in reserve.


That’s my warmup set


----------



## Bomb10shell

RiR0 said:


> Maybe you can show some of the guys here how to actually train hard.
> 
> Are you recovering and adding weight or reps each week?


Recovery is usually within a day or two for all groups but legs. Legs is closer to 3 days. And most weeks either more weight or volume, exceptions being weeks I ate or slept like shit. Or I'm sick.


----------



## RiR0

Bomb10shell said:


> Recovery is usually within a day or two for all groups but legs. Legs is closer to 3 days. And most weeks either more weight or volume, exceptions being weeks I ate or slept like shit. Or I'm sick.


Well shit if you’re enjoying, recovering and progressing keep it up.


----------



## Bomb10shell

RiR0 said:


> Well shit if you’re enjoying, recovering and progressing keep it up.


If by "enjoy" you mean in the sadistic way bodybuilders enjoy beating their body to death to build it back up.... then absofrickenlutely. 🥰


----------



## RiR0

Bomb10shell said:


> If by "enjoy" you mean in the sadistic way bodybuilders enjoy beating their body to death to build it back up.... then absofrickenlutely. 🥰


Absofrickenlutely! is there any other way? 😂


----------



## Bomb10shell

RiR0 said:


> Absofrickenlutely! is there any other way? 😂


Not in this log there won't be 🤣


----------



## RiR0

Bomb10shell said:


> Not in this log there won't be 🤣


Love it! Keep it up we’re following along and rooting for you.


----------



## silentlemon1011

RiR0 said:


> Love it! Keep it up we’re following along and rooting for you.



Look how nice he is when hes not talking to tards who refuse to use progressive overload


----------



## RiR0

silentlemon1011 said:


> Look how nice he is when hes not talking to tards who refuse to use progressive overload


It’s refreshing man. She comes here posts a log, is so invested she has a coach, she’s training hard, she’s focused on nutrition.  After I actually looked at the training I like it.


----------



## Bomb10shell

What's wrong with my armpits 🤣🤣

Of all the things someone has said was wrong about my body, this takes the cake. I can't stop laughing.

But seriously, what do you mean?


Skullcrusher said:


> She has a good build. I was just trying to help her with those little areas under her armpits.
> 
> But by all means ridicule me for trying to help.


----------



## Bomb10shell

RiR0 said:


> Just go look at his log and then ignore him. He accidentally posted a pic once and removed it very quickly.
> Your back development and armpits are fine 😂


Well thank you. Still need a lot more back work, but I'm new so I'll keep working.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Today's recap:
Sleep meh. Mood ok. Cardio done. Holy hell that workout but 6 PRs, 1 for weight, 5 for volume. Back a little creaky but fully functional still. 
Nutrition not on point, but no extra "side snack" crap either.  Over shot protein, as usual, but actually got all my fats in today. 
Water at 234oz and counting.


----------



## Gibsonator

Good job. Looking strong and wide! Keep up the work!!! My wife is quite the buff babe so I know what goes into all that!


----------



## MetatronTurtle

New girl making us all feel so bitch-made it's time to UtD. Nice to see someone killing it given the recent spate of newcomers...

@RiR0 spitballing while you're here, but doing an extra working set or two might not be a bad idea in this case. I know a few coaches (more towards powerlifting) comment how women tend to be able to peform more sets at higher intensity compared to men, which makes sense with what I alluded to in another similar comment. So I'm curious to hear your thoughts since hormonally, women are less able to do a single all-out set and could possibly need a bit more to achieve enough stimulation. Or maybe take advantage of the lesser intensity-damage-recovery cycle and use frequency instead?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Skullcrusher said:


> Going to failure works good for me too. I have done quite a few workouts that way, love it.
> 
> I look at activation as the equivalent of a warm up set. Some people like to just jump straight into it. To each their own. Whatever works for you I guess.
> 
> Lifting heavy is where the actual microtears happen. Progressive overload...yeah no disputing that is where the actual hypertrophy happens. All compound lifts? No accessory or isolation lifts?
> 
> Pump...there are certain muscles that benefit from getting lots of blood into them like biceps. I can remember watching Seth Feroce pumping the shit out of some curls! To me it's part of the joy of working out when a set lasts longer than 10 reps. I love doing long sets of leg extensions or shrugs. It just fucking feels good.
> 
> Stretch is something many lifters ignore too. But if you are going to just always lift super fucking heavy on every lift because mechanical tension is all that matters then why not be a powerlifter?
> 
> I'm 50 years old. Started lifting again when I was 47. Was completely out of shape with zero muscle. Could only lift 50 lbs on any lift when I started.
> 
> Trap Bar Deadlift = 315 lbs
> BB Squat = 305 lbs
> Trap Bar Shrug = 250 lbs
> BB Bench Press = 210 lbs
> Leg Extension = 190 lbs
> DB Bench Press = 150 lbs
> EZ Bar Curl = 115 lbs
> Leg Curl = 115 lbs
> BB Seated Behind Neck Press = 105 lbs
> V-Bar Triceps Pushdown = 100 lbs
> DB Kroc Row = 95 lbs
> DB Kickback = 90 lbs
> 
> If that's not progress then fuck it, I do my best. Need more plates to go higher on my 2 heaviest lifts. Right now I'm getting my back fixed which is kind of important if I want to hit 400.


I agree with you on some muscles respond better to pump or time under tension but I don't like using exercises as a warm up or for pump. Warm up sets for the exercise are nessesary but I don't see a need to use a full exercise with 3 sets to "activate" a muscle. As for pump I think Tempo or iso holds are great for a pump. I was doing sets of 20 for Reverse curls and found I got a better pump from heavier weight and slower reps. I do think it is highly individual though and what works for me might not work for you.

On a different note I do like his philosophy of working a muscle from the stretched position. I think a lot of BBers neglect that part of lifting.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I agree with you on some muscles respond better to pump or time under tension but I don't like using exercises as a warm up or for pump. Warm up sets for the exercise are nessesary but I don't see a need to use a full exercise with 3 sets to "activate" a muscle. As for pump I think Tempo or iso holds are great for a pump. I was doing sets of 20 for Reverse curls and found I got a better pump from heavier weight and slower reps. I do think it is highly individual though and what works for me might not work for you.
> 
> On a different note I do like his philosophy of working a muscle from the stretched position. I think a lot of BBers neglect that part of lifting.


Yeah I agree. I don't think you need 3 warm up sets. 1 is enough for me.

Anyway Gibs is right, we need to respect her journal and take this elsewhere.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Skullcrusher said:


> Not sure what look you are going for.





This pretty much sums it up 😉


----------



## Gibsonator

Chck bottom left


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 23879
> 
> This pretty much sums it up 😉


Wow that's impressive, I wish you the best!


----------



## CJ

I'm very interested in hearing about your coach's ideas and philosophies, so please share every little detail that you can. 

Even if you think it's something trivial, I'd still love to see it. Never stop learning, right?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Today's sadistic lower...
Machine Seated Leg Curl  
4 sets x 20,15,12,10  
30s rest between sets  
Set 1 20 x 70 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 80 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 4 20 x 100 lbs  
Bear Hack Squat  
3 sets x 10,8,6 (100% nothing left on last rep)  
Recovery rest between sets  
Set 1 12 x 270 lbs  
Set 2 8 x 320 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 360 lbs  
Landmine Squat  
5 sets x 10. What you max at 6, then do 10.  
90s rest between sets  
Set 1 10 x 45 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 45 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 35 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 35 lbs  
Set 5 10 x 35 lbs
Machine Seated Calf Raise  
4 sets x 12-15  
30s rest between sets  
Set 1 15 x 25 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 25 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 70 lbs  
Machine Seated Leg Extension  
4 sets x 15 HEAVY AF  
30s rest between sets  
Set 1 15 x 100 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 100 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 100 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 120 lbs  
Barbell Hip Thrust  
7 sets x 12 FST
15s rest between sets  
Set 1 12 x 120 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 140 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 140 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 140 lbs  
Set 5 12 x 120 lbs  
Set 6 12 x 120 lbs  
Set 7 12 x 120 lbs


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Today's sadistic lower...
> Machine Seated Leg Curl
> 4 sets x 20,15,12,10
> 30s rest between sets
> Set 1 20 x 70 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 80 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 4 20 x 100 lbs
> Bear Hack Squat
> 3 sets x 10,8,6 (100% nothing left on last rep)
> Recovery rest between sets
> Set 1 12 x 270 lbs
> Set 2 8 x 320 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 360 lbs
> Landmine Squat
> 5 sets x 10. What you max at 6, then do 10.
> 90s rest between sets
> Set 1 10 x 45 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 45 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 35 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 35 lbs
> Set 5 10 x 35 lbs
> Machine Seated Calf Raise
> 4 sets x 12-15
> 30s rest between sets
> Set 1 15 x 25 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 25 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 70 lbs
> Machine Seated Leg Extension
> 4 sets x 15 HEAVY AF
> 30s rest between sets
> Set 1 15 x 100 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 100 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 120 lbs
> Barbell Hip Thrust
> 7 sets x 12 FST
> 15s rest between sets
> Set 1 12 x 120 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 140 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 140 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 140 lbs
> Set 5 12 x 120 lbs
> Set 6 12 x 120 lbs
> Set 7 12 x 120 lbs


Some short rest periods here.

Are you using a stepwise/progressive reduction in rest time, or are these sets always done cluster-style?


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Some short rest periods here.
> 
> Are you using a stepwise/progressive reduction in rest time, or are these sets always done cluster-style?


Coach says rest until I'm ready to go again. I just program them in my app as 30 seconds...usually closer to a minute on isolated lifts and 2 or 3 on compounds. If it's programmed as anything other than "30 seconds" that's because that's what was specifically set in my programming. So really don't pay attention to the rest periods 🙃


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Coach says rest until I'm ready to go again. I just program them in my app as 30 seconds...usually closer to a minute on isolated lifts and 2 or 3 on compounds. If it's programmed as anything other than "30 seconds" that's because that's what was specifically set in my programming. So really don't pay attention to the rest periods 🙃


You might find it useful to experiment a bit with longer rest periods.

Your training is impressive, but that amount of volume with those short rest periods is often indicative of a lack of intensity. I.E: you might be hitting a metabolic wall before reaching true mechanical failure


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> You might find it useful to experiment a bit with longer rest periods.
> 
> Your training is impressive, but that amount of volume with those short rest periods is often indicative of a lack of intensity. I.E: you might be hitting a metabolic wall before reaching true mechanical failure


Any suggestions on rest length for these exercises? I'd be curious to feel what metabolic vs mechanical failure feels like. I always just thought failure was failure 🤷‍♀️ new girl 🙄


----------



## RiR0

Bomb10shell said:


> Any suggestions on rest length for these exercises? I'd be curious to feel what metabolic vs mechanical failure feels like. I always just thought failure was failure 🤷‍♀️ new girl 🙄


3 minutes is optimal for working sets


----------



## Bomb10shell

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 👋 I have a question. How does working a nearby muscle get rid of fat that may accumulate in certain area naturally? Can you explain how you “firm up” an area. Is that like “toning”.


You know.... I've heard from several people, especially those with far better physiques than myself, that women should ONLY try to tone and firm themselves. Anything harder than 4x25 with pink dumbbells will make them TOO BIG and TOO MUCH like a man and that's just not attractive at all for anyone to be physically attracted to me. 

So if you're looking to tone and firm your armpits, try the pink dumbbells, but not too hard so you don't grow too much....

*insert world's largest eyeroll ever*


----------



## Bomb10shell

RiR0 said:


> 3 minutes is optimal for working sets


I'd be in the gym forever with this programming at 3 minutes per set 😳

But in the name of gains, willing to try anything at least once


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> You know.... I've heard from several people, especially those with far better physiques than myself, that women should ONLY try to tone and firm themselves. Anything harder than 4x25 with pink dumbbells will make them TOO BIG and TOO MUCH like a man and that's just not attractive at all for anyone to be physically attracted to me.
> 
> So if you're looking to tone and firm your armpits, try the pink dumbbells, but not too hard so you don't grow too much....
> 
> *insert world's largest eyeroll ever*


Kiddo , you're alright haaahahah that one got me laughing ,, tone n firm ya armpits ... you should fit in fine around here with snappy come backs like that.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Bomb10shell said:


> You know.... I've heard from several people, especially those with far better physiques than myself, that women should ONLY try to tone and firm themselves. Anything harder than 4x25 with pink dumbbells will make them TOO BIG and TOO MUCH like a man and that's just not attractive at all for anyone to be physically attracted to me.
> 
> So if you're looking to tone and firm your armpits, try the pink dumbbells, but not too hard so you don't grow too much....
> 
> *insert world's largest eyeroll ever*



This made my day

Its actually surprising how mant women (And men these days) believe that nonsense

You see women at the gym, doing sets of 40
Once i met a few, they told me theyve been goinf there for 3 years...

Dear... you look like you havnt been in the gym for 3 days..maybe switch it up?

My wife likes to lift heavy shit and when she trains, sees weekly progress in the mirror with diet, its difficult to understand why people wouldnt change an approach, when they see the results that can be had with proper food and well constructed programs


----------



## Dex

RiR0 said:


> 3 minutes is optimal for working sets


Is it really? I feel like my 90seconds has people staring at me. 

Also, I'm a push to failure kind of guy. So, what is the purpose of sets like she is doing referring to sets 3&4 12 reps at 100 then 20 reps at 100? If she can do 20, why do 12? These were already after her warm up.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Dex said:


> Is it really? I feel like my 90seconds has people staring at me.
> 
> Also, I'm a push to failure kind of guy. So, what is the purpose of sets like she is doing referring to sets 3&4 12 reps at 100 then 20 reps at 100? If she can do 20, why do 12? These were already after her warm up.


Those 20 were death. A lot of rest pause after 10. But I did always wonder about the odd high rep set thrown in on a few exercises.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> I'd be in the gym forever with this programming at 3 minutes per set 😳
> 
> But in the name of gains, willing to try anything at least once


I've found that women recover faster between sets. Whether that's biological, or just the weights are typically lighter, I have no idea. 

I'd say if you feel TRULY ready to go, then just hit the next set.


----------



## Dex

Bomb10shell said:


> Those 20 were death. A lot of rest pause after 10. But I did always wonder about the odd high rep set thrown in on a few exercises.


But the set of 12 was easy prior to the 20? If so, why stop at 12? Not judging, just wondering what this is for.


----------



## GSgator

This is a good thread you definitely have the drive and I look forward to seeing your progress good luck and welcome aboard .


----------



## Dex

I hope the log I start in August receives this much attention. Maybe Sendo can make me purple to help out. Or I guess I could say I'm taking a couple grams of gear. That seems to help as well.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Dex said:


> But the set of 12 was easy prior to the 20? If so, why stop at 12? Not judging, just wondering what this is for.


I left one or two in reserve the 3rd set in anticipation of the 4th. But it was tough.


----------



## Send0

Thread has been cleaned up. The side conversation that was going on in here has been moved into it's own thread for continued debate.


----------



## RiR0

Bomb10shell said:


> I left one or two in reserve the 3rd set in anticipation of the 4th. But it was tough.


What you’re doing isn’t bad. So with the 30 seconds rest they’re not straight sets you’re essentially prolonging a set and getting more reps out of a weight than you would normally with just straight sets. 
It’s intensifiers.


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> What you’re doing isn’t bad. So with the 30 seconds rest they’re not straight sets you’re essentially prolonging a set and getting more reps out of a weight than you would normally with just straight sets.
> It’s intensifiers.


Like a cluster set. Lot of quality reps.


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Like a cluster set. Lot of quality reps.


I’m jealous of her recovery


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> I’m jealous of her recovery


Me too. But also not. I wouldn't WANT to do that much. 🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

RiR0 said:


> I’m jealous of her recovery


I wish it would kick in right now because that last exercise is kicking my ass....literally


----------



## RiR0

Bomb10shell said:


> I wish it would kick in right now because that last exercise is kicking my ass....literally


You’re doing it though. You’ve got fortitude and work ethic and then you’ll be good in a couple of days. 
You’re a killer


----------



## silentlemon1011

CJ said:


> Like a cluster set. Lot of quality reps.



Welp, my question is answered without me asking it

On a roll today


----------



## Dex

RiR0 said:


> What you’re doing isn’t bad. So with the 30 seconds rest they’re not straight sets you’re essentially prolonging a set and getting more reps out of a weight than you would normally with just straight sets.
> It’s intensifiers.


Oh, it was my understanding that the 30 second rest was just for the warm ups. Geez. I rest for 30 seconds every few minutes during coitus.


----------



## Gibsonator

3 minutes is forever. 1-1.5 minutes between heavy working sets.
45 secs - 1 minute between feeder/warm-up sets


----------



## Bomb10shell

Gibsonator said:


> 3 minutes is forever. 1-1.5 minutes between heavy working sets.
> 45 secs - 1 minute between feeder/warm-up sets


This is more like what actually happens. Unless very specifically mentioned otherwise by my coach. 

Although I was a solid 3 minutes between hack squat sets today. It took 1.5 just to get off the floor.


----------



## RiR0

Gibsonator said:


> 3 minutes is forever. 1-1.5 minutes between heavy working sets.
> 45 secs - 1 minute between feeder/warm-up sets


3-5 minutes is the optimal rest time to be recovered enough to be as strong as possible on each set. 
More strength means more mechanical tension which equals more growth 
There’s actually studies that prove this


----------



## Bomb10shell

Today's recap:
Sleep meh. Mood good. Cardio not a chance in hell after legs. Legs like WTF and Glutes don't even have enough left in them to say that.
Nutrition on point today. Exactly where I needed to be.
Water at 170oz....slacker.
Exhausted today. 😴 Hungry today. But coach said, stick with it this week and if I still don't gain any weight we'll push more food. I will stay on track if it means more food next week dammit...


----------



## Gibsonator

RiR0 said:


> 3-5 minutes is the optimal rest time to be recovered enough to be as strong as possible on each set.
> More strength means more mechanical tension which equals more growth
> There’s actually studies that prove this


Yea but if you took 3-5 minutes rest between each set you lr workout would take 4 hours, not only that, anyone waiting to use the equipment ur on will be pretty fukkin pissed. I sure as hell would be!


----------



## RiR0

Gibsonator said:


> Yea but if you took 3-5 minutes rest between each set you lr workout would take 4 hours, not only that, anyone waiting to use the equipment ur on will be pretty fukkin pissed. I sure as hell would be!


I do and I don’t take that long.  I train every set to failure and beyond. I get the most I can out of every rep and set. I only take a minute between warm up and feeler sets. 
I’m not worried about somebody waiting on equipment they can work in if they want. 
I don’t waste my time doing 20+ sets of for the sake of volume. 
Tomorrow my workout will be 
Rack pulls 6-9,10-12
Hammer incline press 6-9,10-12
Lat pulldown 6-9,10-12
Db press 2x10-12
Laterals 2x15-20
Cable tricep extension 2x15-20
Abs 

Maybe take an hour. 
I’ll be smoked and next time I do it I’ll reps or weight. 

What’s the point in doing any more? It’ll just create more fatigue and inroads to recovery. 

You don’t grow from volume mechanical tension is what creates growth. 
Volume is there to make up for effort.


----------



## RiR0

Bomb10shell said:


> Today's recap:
> Sleep meh. Mood good. Cardio not a chance in hell after legs. Legs like WTF and Glutes don't even have enough left in them to say that.
> Nutrition on point today. Exactly where I needed to be.
> Water at 170oz....slacker.
> Exhausted today. 😴 Hungry today. But coach said, stick with it this week and if I still don't gain any weight we'll push more food. I will stay on track if it means more food next week dammit...


She sounds like a good coach pushing food slowly and waiting to see how your body reacts.


----------



## Gibsonator

RiR0 said:


> I do and I don’t take that long.  I train every set to failure and beyond. I get the most I can out of every rep and set. I only take a minute between warm up and feeler sets.
> I’m not worried about somebody waiting on equipment they can work in if they want.
> I don’t waste my time doing 20+ sets of for the sake of volume.
> Tomorrow my workout will be
> Rack pulls 6-9,10-12
> Hammer incline press 6-9,10-12
> Lat pulldown 6-9,10-12
> Db press 2x10-12
> Laterals 2x15-20
> Cable tricep extension 2x15-20
> Abs
> 
> Maybe take an hour.
> I’ll be smoked and next time I do it I’ll reps or weight.
> 
> What’s the point in doing any more? It’ll just create more fatigue and inroads to recovery.
> 
> You don’t grow from volume mechanical tension is what creates growth.
> Volume is there to make up for effort.


Too each thier own, let's not derail the lady's thread.
I'm assuming the 2 sets for each exercise are your working sets and you have feeder sets before that. Do that math it's well over an hour.
Shouldn't be taking EVERY set to failure either, just your last working set.
Gym etiquette is a forgotten thing I see. I actually do care if I'm spending a ridiculous amount of time on a machine/rack.
Also the OP isn't a man and doesn't workout like you.
Many factors to consider here man.


----------



## RiR0

Gibsonator said:


> Too each thier own, let's not derail the lady's thread.
> I'm assuming the 2 sets for each exercise are your working sets and you have feeder sets before that. Do that math it's well over an hour.
> Shouldn't be taking EVERY set to failure either, just your last working set.
> Gym etiquette is a forgotten thing I see. I actually do care if I'm spending a ridiculous amount of time on a machine/rack.
> Also the OP isn't a man and doesn't workout like you.
> Many factors to consider here man.


So women and men should train differently? There’s literally no reason the should  
I have a few feeder sets on the first exercise for each body part. After the first exercise I’m not going get any more warmed up. 
I know exactly how long it takes and it doesn’t take over an hour. 
People can work in. That’s gym etiquette. Hell I’ll even spot them.
I take my working sets to failure have for almost 2 decades. 
Why shouldn’t I? Dante Trudel, Jordan Peters, Dusty Hanshaw, Dorian Yates and a lot of others disagree. Even meadows has you working up to 3-4 failure beyond failure sets.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up 
4 sets x 6-8 as little weight as posible 
Set 1 8 x 120 lbs 
Set 2 8 x 130 lbs 
Set 3 10 x 130 lbs 
Set 4 8 x 120 lbs 
Face Pulls with External Rotation 
4 sets x 12 HEAVY AF
Set 1 12 x 130 lbs 
Set 2 11 x 140 lbs 
Set 3 12 x 140 lbs 
Set 4 11 x 140 lbs 
4 Way Shoulder Complex 
7 sets x 16 
(Not actually 7 sets, set 6 went to failure fast so I dropped to 5s and finished remaining reps as a drop set)
Set 1 16 x 5 lbs 
Set 2 16 x 5 lbs 
Set 3 16 x 5 lbs 
Set 4 16 x 5 lbs 
Set 5 16 x 5 lbs 
Set 6 10 x 7.5 lbs 
Set 7 6 x 5 lbs
Dumbbell Single Arm Bent Over Row 
3 sets x 12,10,8 
Set 1 12 x 65 lbs 
Set 2 10 x 70 lbs 
Set 3 8 x 75 lbs 
Barbell Skullcrusher 
4 sets x 12,12,10,8 
Set 1 12 x 25 lbs 
Set 2 12 x 30 lbs 
Set 3 10 x 35 lbs 
Set 4 14 x 35 lbs (was thinking of you all on the last 5 like, those guys are gonna call you a bitch if you don't go for more... the weight nearly lived up to the skullcrusher name)
Circuit of 3 rounds 
Cable Rope Tricep Extension 
20 
Round 1 20 x 30 lbs 
Round 2 20 x 35 lbs 
Round 3 20 x 35 lbs 
Cable Bicep Curl 
20 no rest, knock out this SS circuit 
Round 1 20 x 40 lbs 
Round 2 20 x 45 lbs 
Round 3 20 x 45 lbs 
EZ Bar Preacher Curl 
2 sets x failure on curl machine. 20+ reps
Set 1  21 x 30 lbs 
Set 2  30 x 20 lbs


----------



## Butch_C

This log name needs to be changed from bulky babe to perfect pits. Lol. I wish my lats popped like that.


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> This log name needs to be changed from bulky babe to perfect pits....


Hmmmmmmm.....🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up
> 4 sets x 6-8 as little weight as posible
> Set 1 8 x 120 lbs
> Set 2 8 x 130 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 130 lbs
> Set 4 8 x 120 lbs
> Face Pulls with External Rotation
> 4 sets x 12 HEAVY AF
> Set 1 12 x 130 lbs
> Set 2 11 x 140 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 140 lbs
> Set 4 11 x 140 lbs
> 4 Way Shoulder Complex
> 7 sets x 16
> (Not actually 7 sets, set 6 went to failure fast so I dropped to 5s and finished remaining reps as a drop set)
> Set 1 16 x 5 lbs
> Set 2 16 x 5 lbs
> Set 3 16 x 5 lbs
> Set 4 16 x 5 lbs
> Set 5 16 x 5 lbs
> Set 6 10 x 7.5 lbs
> Set 7 6 x 5 lbs
> Dumbbell Single Arm Bent Over Row
> 3 sets x 12,10,8
> Set 1 12 x 65 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 70 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 75 lbs
> Barbell Skullcrusher
> 4 sets x 12,12,10,8
> Set 1 12 x 25 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 30 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 35 lbs
> Set 4 14 x 35 lbs (was thinking of you all on the last 5 like, those guys are gonna call you a bitch if you don't go for more... the weight nearly lived up to the skullcrusher name)
> Circuit of 3 rounds
> Cable Rope Tricep Extension
> 20
> Round 1 20 x 30 lbs
> Round 2 20 x 35 lbs
> Round 3 20 x 35 lbs
> Cable Bicep Curl
> 20 no rest, knock out this SS circuit
> Round 1 20 x 40 lbs
> Round 2 20 x 45 lbs
> Round 3 20 x 45 lbs
> EZ Bar Preacher Curl
> 2 sets x failure on curl machine. 20+ reps
> Set 1  21 x 30 lbs
> Set 2  30 x 20 lbs


Nice work !
Here , not sure if you do these or not but they are fun to swap out for the skullcrushers if ya get bored of them.


----------



## RiR0

Yano said:


> Nice work !
> Here , not sure if you do these or not but they are fun to swap out for the skullcrushers if ya get bored of them.


Those are a lot better on my elbows and I get a better carry over to my pressing movements


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> Those are a lot better on my elbows and I get a better carry over to my pressing movements


One of my go to's for sure , love JMs and he explains it very well and how the brachialis can rest against the bicep for a stable base. He's a sly old fox the way the throws in that ,, so theres a reason for powerlifters to do curls .. comment


----------



## RiR0

A lot of times people don’t think about if a ln exercise is actually helping their bigger lifts or not.


----------



## RiR0

Yano said:


> One of my go to's for sure , love JMs and he explains it very well and how the brachialis can rest against the bicep for a stable base. He's a sly old fox the way the throws in that ,, so theres a reason for powerlifters to do curls .. comment


Powerlifting Yoda


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Nice work !
> Here , not sure if you do these or not but they are fun to swap out for the skullcrushers if ya get bored of them.


I'll definitely give these a try. I feel like I could have done higher weight but the elbow said no. 

I only have 5 weeks left on these exercises before my plan will get changed up a bit.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Okay, question though...

The way my work schedule went this week I had to take my off days on Tuesday/ Thursday. And that means I now have another leg day scheduled for tomorrow. But I'm not recovered yet from the last leg day to pull this off. Below is current schedule, so what would you switch around to allow for better leg recovery? 

Today - upper
Monday - leg
Tuesday - off
Wednesday - push
Thursday - off
Friday - pull
Saturday - lower
Sunday - upper


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Okay, question though...
> 
> The way my work schedule went this week I had to take my off days on Tuesday/ Thursday. And that means I now have another leg day scheduled for tomorrow. But I'm not recovered yet from the last leg day to pull this off. Below is current schedule, so what would you switch around to allow for better leg recovery?
> 
> Today - upper
> Monday - leg
> Tuesday - off
> Wednesday - push
> Thursday - off
> Friday - pull
> Saturday - lower
> Sunday - upper


You could swap Tuesday and tomorrow  or have a hot epsom salt bath get a good night sleep, you may good tomorrow?


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Okay, question though...
> 
> The way my work schedule went this week I had to take my off days on Tuesday/ Thursday. And that means I now have another leg day scheduled for tomorrow. But I'm not recovered yet from the last leg day to pull this off. Below is current schedule, so what would you switch around to allow for better leg recovery?
> 
> Today - upper
> Monday - leg
> Tuesday - off
> Wednesday - push
> Thursday - off
> Friday - pull
> Saturday - lower
> Sunday - upper


If Tues and Thurs will be your off days going forward, how about...

Sun-Legs, lighter day
Mon-Upper(less spinal loading exercises)
Tues-off
Wed-Legs, heavy day
Thurs-off
Fri-Pull(spinal loading exercises this day) 
Sat-Push


----------



## RiR0

If you’re not recovering properly you need to lower the volume and increase the rest times. 
Is it just your legs not recovered or are you feeling ran down


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> If you’re not recovering properly you need to lower the volume and increase the rest times.
> Is it just your legs not recovered or are you feeling ran down


She was hitting them on Saturday then Monday. Very close together.


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> She was hitting them on Saturday then Monday. Very close together.


Didn’t see that. I’d give everything atleast 3 days


----------



## silentlemon1011

RiR0 said:


> Didn’t see that. I’d give everything atleast 3 days



Do you guys believe in some training blocks that include back to back training of muscles?

Or is that predominantly a Powerlifting thing?


----------



## RiR0

silentlemon1011 said:


> Do you guys believe in some training blocks that include back to back training of muscles?
> 
> Or is that predominantly a Powerlifting thing?


If it’s done correctly I think it could work well for a lagging bodypart. 
I didn’t do a training block myself but I did do full body everyday with one set to failure only taking days off as needed from Phil Hernon. 
This isn’t the same thing at all but it is something that worked well with back to back training of the same muscles. 
The rep ranges didn’t matter as much as just going to failure 
If I remember correctly it was
Db bench 
Dips amrap 
Db lateral raises 
Pull-ups amrap 
Bent db rows
Hammer curls 
Db rdls 
Squats 
Adductors 
Calf raises 
Abs

I was in deficit but juiced to the gills and I was growing

Warmups we’re minimal.
Rest times were as fast you could get control over your breathing. I did it once in about 10-15 minutes


----------



## CJ

silentlemon1011 said:


> Do you guys believe in some training blocks that include back to back training of muscles?
> 
> Or is that predominantly a Powerlifting thing?


If done intelligently, it can be fine.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> If Tues and Thurs will be your off days going forward, how about...
> 
> Sun-Legs, lighter day
> Mon-Upper(less spinal loading exercises)
> Tues-off
> Wed-Legs, heavy day
> Thurs-off
> Fri-Pull(spinal loading exercises this day)
> Sat-Push


It is this week and last week anyways, but it'll change again in July. 

Damn... it's already July. 


Anyways, thank you! I'll swap them around for now.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> It is this week and last week anyways, but it'll change again in July.
> 
> Damn... it's already July.
> 
> 
> Anyways, thank you! I'll swap them around for now.


If legs are a priority, that split will give them a rest day before and after so you can really do some quality work and start the recovery process on your big, taxing movements.


----------



## MetatronTurtle

Butch_C said:


> This log name needs to be changed from bulky babe to perfect pits. Lol. I wish my lats popped like that.


Seconded.


----------



## MetatronTurtle

silentlemon1011 said:


> Do you guys believe in some training blocks that include back to back training of muscles?
> 
> Or is that predominantly a Powerlifting thing?


It has to be done VERY targetted and strategically. Not a full workout back to back for the same group, but if the second day is treated more as an active recovery/flushing, then I can see the merit.


----------



## MetatronTurtle

Bomb10shell said:


> It is this week and last week anyways, but it'll change again in July.
> 
> Damn... it's already July.
> 
> 
> Anyways, thank you! I'll swap them around for now.


@CJ For spinal loading on pull day, I'm assuming that's courtesy of deadlifting or are deadlifts counted as part of legs/lower? And of course, @Bomb10shell's input on if she considers Deads as a pull or lower.

For me, personally, I love back. I do an LU split with deads on lower day (always seemed more of a lower movement to me so I train it as one). Which means my back is getting some extra volume/frequency. Coincidentally, my back is one of my better parts and it's been exploding since I added some high volume DLing. 🤔 Still recovering and progressing fine.


----------



## CJ

MetatronTurtle said:


> @CJ For spinal loading on pull day, I'm assuming that's courtesy of deadlifting or are deadlifts counted as part of legs/lower? And of course, @Bomb10shell's input on if she considers Deads as a pull or lower.
> 
> For me, personally, I love back. I do an LU split with deads on lower day (always seemed more of a lower movement to me so I train it as one). Which means my back is getting some extra volume/frequency. Coincidentally, my back is one of my better parts and it's been exploding since I added some high volume DLing. 🤔 Still recovering and progressing fine.


Could be DLs, or Bentover BB Rows, or anything where the back is playing a major role.

I'd save the Pulldowns and Chest Supported stuff for the Upper Day, which is the day after her other Leg Day.

Ultimately though, she has a coach, and her and her coach should have final say. Anything I say or recommend is for entertainment purposes only. 😁


----------



## MetatronTurtle

CJ said:


> Could be DLs, or Bentover BB Rows, or anything where the back is playing a major role.
> 
> I'd save the Pulldowns and Chest Supported stuff for the Upper Day, which is the day after her other Leg Day.
> 
> Ultimately though, she has a coach, and her and her coach should have final say. Anything I say or recommend is for entertainment purposes only. 😁


Makes sense. Idk, I never understood the whole "BB rows are taxing on the lower back" thing. I never felt my lower back fatigue from squats/DLs impact it, or for it to cause meaningful fatigue there. Always felt like it just became another bro-science myth. That said, I'm pretty upright a la Yates rows so that'll eliminate a lot of that.

And of course, I'm just discussing for the sake of discussion. I like hearing other perspectives/methods and learning from it. Not going to insist or override her/the coach, mainly bringing up food for thought.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> If legs are a priority, that split will give them a rest day before and after so you can really do some quality work and start the recovery process on your big, taxing movements.


Legs and back are the priority currently.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> This log name needs to be changed from bulky babe to perfect pits. Lol. I wish my lats popped like that.





MetatronTurtle said:


> Seconded.




Maybe I'll start a new one for the next cut phase after the New Year 🤔


----------



## DLTBB

Looking solid and armpits are fine as far as I can see.


----------



## Bomb10shell

PULL
Single Arm Half Kneeling Pulldown 
2 sets x 12, 2s pause at bottom, 4s slow up. Primer 
15s rest between sets 
Set 1 12 x 50 lbs 
Set 2 12 x 60 lbs 
Neutral Grip Pulldown 
4 sets x 15,12,10,10 HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY AF 
Set 1 15 x 100 lbs 
Set 2 12 x 100 lbs 
Set 3 10 x 100 lbs 
Set 4 9 x 110 lbs 
Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row 
4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold 
Set 1 12 x 125 lbs 
Set 2 11 x 140 lbs 
Set 3 10 x 160 lbs 
Set 4 8 x 180 lbs
Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown 
4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10 
Set 1 15 x 80 lbs 
Set 2 12 x 90 lbs 
Set 3 9 x 110 lbs 
Set 4 8 x 110 lbs 
Machine Seated Single Arm Row 
3 sets x 15-20, make them count 
Set 1 20 x 50 lbs 
Set 2 20 x 55 lbs 
Set 3 18 x 60 lbs 
Cable Rope Hammer Curl 
3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF 
Set 1 15 x 50 lbs 
Set 2 15 x 50 lbs 
Set 3 15 x 60 lbs
Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm 
7 sets x 10-12 
15s rest between sets
Set 1 12 x 45 lbs 
Set 2 12 x 45 lbs 
Set 3 12 x 50 lbs 
Set 4 12 x 60 lbs 
Set 5 12 x 60 lbs 
Set 6 9 x 70 lbs 
Set 7  7 x 70 lbs


----------



## Test_subject

MetatronTurtle said:


> Makes sense. Idk, I never understood the whole "BB rows are taxing on the lower back" thing. I never felt my lower back fatigue from squats/DLs impact it, or for it to cause meaningful fatigue there. Always felt like it just became another bro-science myth. That said, I'm pretty upright a la Yates rows so that'll eliminate a lot of that.
> 
> And of course, I'm just discussing for the sake of discussion. I like hearing other perspectives/methods and learning from it. Not going to insist or override her/the coach, mainly bringing up food for thought.


Depends how heavy you go.

I do my bent over rows extremely heavy and fairly low and I can definitely feel my lower back.  I wouldn’t want to do RDLs or anything like that afterwards, that’s for sure.


----------



## TODAY

Test_subject said:


> Depends how heavy you go.
> 
> I do my bent over rows extremely heavy and fairly low and I can definitely feel my lower back.  I wouldn’t want to do RDLs or anything like that afterwards, that’s for sure.


This isn't necessarily scientific, but I have observed a notable difference in the amount of axial loading volume that women and men can tolerate insofar as women seem to be able to handle (and grow from) higher volumes and frequencies.


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> This isn't necessarily scientific, but I have observed a notable difference in the amount of axial loading volume that women and men can tolerate insofar as women seem to be able to handle (and grow from) higher volumes and frequencies.


Women definitely have different volume and frequency tolerances than men.

I know some women whose leg days would make most male lifters puke… and they do them three times a week.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Test_subject said:


> Women definitely have different volume and frequency tolerances than men.
> 
> I know some women whose leg days would make most male lifters puke… and they do them three times a week.


Womens Wellness competitors 🥰🥰😍😍

They do hard and heavy leg and glute days at least 3x a week. They are animals on leg day 🤩


----------



## RiR0

Test_subject said:


> Women definitely have different volume and frequency tolerances than men.
> 
> I know some women whose leg days would make most male lifters puke… and they do them three times a week.


I do wonder though if they increased rest if they’d have more growth. 
Just because they can doesn’t mean it’s optimal.


----------



## Test_subject

RiR0 said:


> I do wonder though if they increased rest if they’d have more growth.
> Just because they can doesn’t mean it’s optimal.


That’s very true.

I honestly don’t know much about women’s training, but I’ve definitely found that overdoing it with frequency negatively impacts mine.

I mean, in general, you want to train often enough to keep MPS elevated but not so frequently that you don’t fully recover. That goes for men and women.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Womens Wellness competitors 🥰🥰😍😍
> 
> They do hard and heavy leg and glute days at least 3x a week. They are animals on leg day 🤩


Bret Contreras's Glute Squad. 🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Bret Contreras's Glute Squad. 🤣


That's for the bikini bitches. I'm talking thick juicy wellness legs. 
Wellness vs Bikini


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bomb10shell said:


> That's for the bikini bitches. I'm talking thick juicy wellness legs.
> Wellness vs Bikini
> View attachment 23978


Thick juicy wellness legs > bikini bitches legs


----------



## silentlemon1011

Skullcrusher said:


> Thick juicy wellness legs > bikini bitches legs



Gotta have legs
Ever see a tree with big strong branches and no trunk?


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotta have legs
> Ever see a tree with big strong branches and no trunk?


It’s all about those armpits bro.


----------



## Signsin1

Nice work Bombshell. Looking good!


----------



## Bomb10shell

🥳 check in went well with coach 🥳 and now we're pushing more food again 🥰



CJ said:


> Your coach is OK with 1/3 your daily fats alongside 1/2 your daily carbs as your post workout meal? Seems to be less than ideal having all that fat in that meal. 🤔


We're also switching up my pre- and post- nutrition. Fats and carbs have been rearranged for now, but it was completely hormonal related before to have them how they were. Latest bloods came back perfect there so now we'll experiment with this new guideline:
Preworkout: 20-25g protein, 35-40g carbs, trace fat
Post workout: 30-35g protein, 60-65g carbs, 10-12g fat

Also adding an intra workout to the mix. I've never done this before so pretty curious how it'll go. 

Anyone with favorite carb powders? I also need to add creatine and L-citrulline if anyone has suggestions there too, I'm all ears.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> 🥳 check in went well with coach 🥳 and now we're pushing more food again 🥰
> 
> 
> We're also switching up my pre- and post- nutrition. Fats and carbs have been rearranged for now, but it was completely hormonal related before to have them how they were. Latest bloods came back perfect there so now we'll experiment with this new guideline:
> Preworkout: 20-25g protein, 35-40g carbs, trace fat
> Post workout: 30-35g protein, 60-65g carbs, 10-12g fat
> 
> Also adding an intra workout to the mix. I've never done this before so pretty curious how it'll go.
> 
> Anyone with favorite carb powders? I also need to add creatine and L-citrulline if anyone has suggestions there too, I'm all ears.


I use simple Gatorade powder for my intra carb, it mixes well with my unflavored Whey Isolate. Many like highly branched citric dextrin(HBCD) as well, but it's pricey.

Get Creatine Monohydrate, it's just as effective as the more expensive versions of creatine. You don't need micronized hydrolyzed anhydrous super duper creatine power powder. 

I use NOW Sports brands for most of my supplements. They test well, and aren't expensive as they don't advertise or endorse athletes. Very transparent on ingredients as well.


----------



## Yano

Test_subject said:


> Depends how heavy you go.
> 
> I do my bent over rows extremely heavy and fairly low and I can definitely feel my lower back.  I wouldn’t want to do RDLs or anything like that afterwards, that’s for sure.


Same for me I'll work  banded heavy rows and RDL same day but a lift or two apart and I ALWAYS save rows for the very end. After that all my old fat ass wants to do is melt into my chair and have a bowl of cheerios.


----------



## Butch_C

Bomb10shell said:


> Anyone with favorite carb powders?


I have used Recovery from Granite Supplements and like it. I used it on heavy days, squats and deadlifts. But it is a little pricey and you can get similar effects from cheaper stuff. What I found is some of the carb drinks make me feel nauseous when lifting but ones with cluster dextrin do not.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Anyone with favorite carb powders


I use Carbion with EAA, Creatine, mixed with G2 or water for intra


----------



## Bomb10shell

Day one new macros was interesting. Difficult to eat meals but then hungry half an hour later. And my whole body felt like a furnace. I think it will balance out in a few days and I'll be good. I think I'm going to like this new plan.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Mobility work
Machine Seated Leg Curl  
1 set x 10-12 warmup
Set 1  12 x 120 lbs  
Barbell Box Squat  
4 sets x 10,8,8,6  
Set 1  9 x 185 lbs  
Set 2  9 x 185 lbs  (3 forced reps w/ partner)
Set 3  12 x 185 lbs  (clearly the carb powder kicked in right about here because what almost crushed me previous Set suddenly became easy)
Set 4  8 x 225 lbs

Superset of 4 sets  
Angled Machine Leg Press  
15 HEAVY with full ROM  
Set 1  15 x 195 lbs  
Set 2  15 x 285 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 375 lbs  
Set 4  15 x 465 lbs  (okay wtf, why have I never done intraworkout carbs before??)
Leg Press Machine Calf Raise  
15  
Set 1  15 x 195 lbs  
Set 2  15 x 285 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 375 lbs  
Set 4  15 x 465 lbs  

Front Foot Elevated DB Split Squat  
4 sets x 10-15 for mobility not weight
Set 1  15 x 50 lbs  
Set 2  15 x 50 lbs (running out of time, cut these short)
Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squats  
5 sets x 12-15 as low as physically possible  
35s rest between sets  
Set 1  15 x 20 lbs  
Set 2  15 x 20 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 20 lbs  
Set 4  15 x 20 lbs  
Machine Seated Leg Extension  
4 sets x 10-12  
Set 1  15 x 100 lbs  
Set 2  12 x 140 lbs  
Set 3  14 x 140 lbs  (forced reps for 3)
Set 4  11 x 160 lbs (a lot of partner motivation to not be such a bitch and get another rep)
Cardio: 20 minute low crawl out of the gym to the car. Just kidding, but also....wobbling to the car was rough.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Mobility work
> Machine Seated Leg Curl
> 1 set x 10-12 warmup
> Set 1  12 x 120 lbs
> Barbell Box Squat
> 4 sets x 10,8,8,6
> Set 1  9 x 185 lbs
> Set 2  9 x 185 lbs  (3 forced reps w/ partner)
> Set 3  12 x 185 lbs  (clearly the carb powder kicked in right about here because what almost crushed me previous Set suddenly became easy)
> Set 4  8 x 225 lbs
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Angled Machine Leg Press
> 15 HEAVY with full ROM
> Set 1  15 x 195 lbs
> Set 2  15 x 285 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 375 lbs
> Set 4  15 x 465 lbs  (okay wtf, why have I never done intraworkout carbs before??)
> Leg Press Machine Calf Raise
> 15
> Set 1  15 x 195 lbs
> Set 2  15 x 285 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 375 lbs
> Set 4  15 x 465 lbs
> 
> Front Foot Elevated DB Split Squat
> 4 sets x 10-15 for mobility not weight
> Set 1  15 x 50 lbs
> Set 2  15 x 50 lbs (running out of time, cut these short)
> Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squats
> 5 sets x 12-15 as low as physically possible
> 35s rest between sets
> Set 1  15 x 20 lbs
> Set 2  15 x 20 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 20 lbs
> Set 4  15 x 20 lbs
> Machine Seated Leg Extension
> 4 sets x 10-12
> Set 1  15 x 100 lbs
> Set 2  12 x 140 lbs
> Set 3  14 x 140 lbs  (forced reps for 3)
> Set 4  11 x 160 lbs (a lot of partner motivation to not be such a bitch and get another rep)
> Cardio: 20 minute low crawl out of the gym to the car. Just kidding, but also....wobbling to the car was rough.


What are you using for prewo


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> What are you using for prewo


Mens tears


----------



## iGone

Btcowboy said:


> What are you using for prewo


I like to use pictures of armpits, really gets me amped up.

Edit: oh that was for bombshell.....


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> What are you using for prewo





PZT said:


> Mens tears





iGone said:


> I like to use pictures of armpits, really gets me amped up.
> 
> Edit: oh that was for bombshell.....


Well.... I've got my abs in for the week after laughing that hard at these 🤣 

I use Animal Pump and 2 packets of low sugar instant oatmeal (made with mens tears and served in the skulls of my competitors of course) for pre workout. When I'm in prep I'll add in some caffeine but try to avoid it for bulk so I have somewhere to go when I'm dead and exhausted and running on fumes in prep weeks.


----------



## Bomb10shell

PUSH
Mobility Work
Machine Seated Reverse Fly  
7 sets x 10-12  
15s rest between sets  
Set 1 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 5 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 6 11 x 55 lbs  
Set 7 9 x 55 lbs  
Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press  
4 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY, reduced ROM okay  
Set 1 12 x 75 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 80 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 80 lbs  
Set 4 6 x 80 lbs
Incline Smush / Hex Press  
3 sets x 20  
Set 1 20 x 25 lbs  
Set 2 20 x 25 lbs  
Set 3 20 x 25 lbs  
Dumbbell Front Raise  
3 sets x 15 alternating  
Set 1 15 x 15 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 15 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 15 lbs

Superset of 4 sets  
Cable Lateral Raise  
20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height  
Set 1 20 x 15 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 17.5 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 20 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 20 lbs  
Plate Y Raise  
15  
Set 1 15 x 5 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 5 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 7.5 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 7.5 lbs

Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension  
5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10  
Set 1 15 x 80 lbs  
Set 2 13 x 82.5 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 82.5 lbs  
Set 4 11 x 82.5 lbs  
Set 5 9 x 82.5 lbs

Ab Circuits x3


Cardio


----------



## Bomb10shell

Another day...another round of macros within my ranges. Although today that involved Oreos, which may have been a big binging trigger mistake 🤔 I'll keep an eye on my food the next few days. 

Behind on cardio for the week.

Ahead on daily water consumption. Minimum 2 gallons a day, I've been hovering closer to 2.5 a day.

Sleep has been absolute shit...really need to get to bed earlier.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Another day...another round of macros within my ranges. Although today that involved Oreos, which may have been a big binging trigger mistake 🤔 I'll keep an eye on my food the next few days.
> 
> Behind on cardio for the week.
> 
> Ahead on daily water consumption. Minimum 2 gallons a day, I've been hovering closer to 2.5 a day.
> 
> Sleep has been absolute shit...really need to get to bed earlier.


Hey it was good seeing ya mucking it up in chat ! , we can get a lil 4th grade at times but don't let that keep ya out of there. Just carry a rolled up news paper some one gets too far out of line Whack em !


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Hey it was good seeing ya mucking it up in chat ! , we can get a lil 4th grade at times but don't let that keep ya out of there. Just carry a rolled up news paper some one gets too far out of line Whack em !


I've been lurking and learning. I don't know all the players yet, or the all the beefs like whatever the hell this morning was all about, so I mostly just watch like a creeper. Random interjection now. Sorry I scared you with putting those thoughts of your wife on T in your head 😆 I had no idea she was the dom in the family 😉

Unless it's personal attacks, it's going to be pretty hard to offend me, but I might just give a few a good whacks with a newspaper now and again for the fun of it.


----------



## Bomb10shell

LOWER

Mobility Work (today's is a favorite because I can stare people down and smile awkwardly as I roll out my adductors)

Machine Seated Leg Curl  
4 sets x 20,15,12,10  
Set 1 20 x 70 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 90 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 120 lbs  
Bear Hack Squat  
3 sets x 10,8,6 (100% nothing left on last rep)  
Set 1 10 x 360 lbs  
Set 2 9 x 400 lbs  
Set 3 6 x 450 lbs <NEW PR
Landmine Squat  
5 sets x 10. What you max at 6, then do 10.  
Set 1 10 x 35 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 35 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 45 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 60 lbs <NEW PR 
Set 5 8 x 70 lbs <NEWER PR
Barbell Deadlift (first time with BB, previously done trap, smith, and sumo, but never plain ol bb deadlift)
3 sets x 12  
Set 1 12 x 115 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 165 lbs  
Set 3 3 x 215 lbs <legs said all the way fuck right off. Went a little overzealous on the weight bump
Machine Seated Calf Raise  
4 sets x 12-15  
Set 1 15 x 70 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 70 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 70 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 70 lbs 
Machine Seated Leg Extension  
4 sets x 10-12 
Set 1 12 x 120 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 120 lbs  
Set 3 7 x 120 lbs  
Set 4  9 x 120 lbs  

Cardio, but I still don't know how I managed to stay Upright for it.


----------



## GreenAmine

Bomb10shell said:


> stare people down and smile awkwardly as I roll out my adductors


Haha! That's like making eye contact while doing hip thrusts:


----------



## Bomb10shell

Today was a wacked ass day where nothing went according to plan and everything was FUBAR.... but at least I got a lift in and finished my cardio for the week?

Water was excellent today.
Nutrition was fucked. 
Forgot ALL my supplements. 
Work 1 called and completely screwed up work 2 plans. 
Literally eaten alive by mosquitoes and itchy AF. 
Training app wouldn't open, phone internet and signal didn't work most of the day. 
Crazy migraine. 
Moody and hangry (and let's be real, a woman) so I did my best to keep my mouth shut and keep to myself because I know that combo removes all "nice human" filters. 
FUBAR. 

Enough complaining, here's my lifts today:
UPPER
-Assisted Pullup: 4x6-8 (use as little assistance as possible to hit this rep range)
8x120, 8x120, 7x120, 7x120
-Face Pull: 3x12 HEAVY (pull lower than a normal face pull, like to the neck area)
12x130, 12x140, 12x150
-DB Lateral Raises to Front Raise: 6x16
16x5, 16x5, 16x5, 16x5rp, 16x5rp, 16x5rp
-Single Arm DB Row: 12, 10, 8
12x70, 10x70, 8x70
-Skull Crusher EZ Bar: 4x12, 12, 10, 8
15x25, 12x30, 10x30, 11x30
-Rope Triceps Pressdown: 3x20
SS w/ Straight Bar Biceps Curl: 3x20
**No rest between – do these 3 sets as fast as possible
20x35/45, 20x35/45, 17x35/15x45


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Today was a wacked ass day where nothing went according to plan and everything was FUBAR.... but at least I got a lift in and finished my cardio for the week?
> 
> Water was excellent today.
> Nutrition was fucked.
> Forgot ALL my supplements.
> Work 1 called and completely screwed up work 2 plans.
> Literally eaten alive by mosquitoes and itchy AF.
> Training app wouldn't open, phone internet and signal didn't work most of the day.
> Crazy migraine.
> Moody and hangry (and let's be real, a woman) so I did my best to keep my mouth shut and keep to myself because I know that combo removes all "nice human" filters.
> FUBAR.
> 
> Enough complaining, here's my lifts today:
> UPPER
> -Assisted Pullup: 4x6-8 (use as little assistance as possible to hit this rep range)
> 8x120, 8x120, 7x120, 7x120
> -Face Pull: 3x12 HEAVY (pull lower than a normal face pull, like to the neck area)
> 12x130, 12x140, 12x150
> -DB Lateral Raises to Front Raise: 6x16
> 16x5, 16x5, 16x5, 16x5rp, 16x5rp, 16x5rp
> -Single Arm DB Row: 12, 10, 8
> 12x70, 10x70, 8x70
> -Skull Crusher EZ Bar: 4x12, 12, 10, 8
> 15x25, 12x30, 10x30, 11x30
> -Rope Triceps Pressdown: 3x20
> SS w/ Straight Bar Biceps Curl: 3x20
> **No rest between – do these 3 sets as fast as possible
> 20x35/45, 20x35/45, 17x35/15x45


The days you just don't want to , it sucks and its miserable , those are the days the build champions. Nice work !!


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Today was a wacked ass day where nothing went according to plan and everything was FUBAR.... but at least I got a lift in and finished my cardio for the week?
> 
> Water was excellent today.
> Nutrition was fucked.
> Forgot ALL my supplements.
> Work 1 called and completely screwed up work 2 plans.
> Literally eaten alive by mosquitoes and itchy AF.
> Training app wouldn't open, phone internet and signal didn't work most of the day.
> Crazy migraine.
> Moody and hangry (and let's be real, a woman) so I did my best to keep my mouth shut and keep to myself because I know that combo removes all "nice human" filters.
> FUBAR.
> 
> Enough complaining, here's my lifts today:
> UPPER
> -Assisted Pullup: 4x6-8 (use as little assistance as possible to hit this rep range)
> 8x120, 8x120, 7x120, 7x120
> -Face Pull: 3x12 HEAVY (pull lower than a normal face pull, like to the neck area)
> 12x130, 12x140, 12x150
> -DB Lateral Raises to Front Raise: 6x16
> 16x5, 16x5, 16x5, 16x5rp, 16x5rp, 16x5rp
> -Single Arm DB Row: 12, 10, 8
> 12x70, 10x70, 8x70
> -Skull Crusher EZ Bar: 4x12, 12, 10, 8
> 15x25, 12x30, 10x30, 11x30
> -Rope Triceps Pressdown: 3x20
> SS w/ Straight Bar Biceps Curl: 3x20
> **No rest between – do these 3 sets as fast as possible
> 20x35/45, 20x35/45, 17x35/15x45


Yup, those days happen. Its getting in and getting shit done anyways that is the difference.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Monday nutrition on point. Water was okay but not my best. It was a rest day from the gym and long day for work. 

Check in went absolutely amazing with some of the best compliments on physique I've had yet in this bulk, so I'm pretty happy about last week's changes.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Monday nutrition on point. Water was okay but not my best. It was a rest day from the gym and long day for work.
> 
> Check in went absolutely amazing with some of the best compliments on physique I've had yet in this bulk, so I'm pretty happy about last week's changes.


From the pics your posting, you are looking great. There are even greater things coming, keep at it


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> From the pics your posting, you are looking great. There are even greater things coming, keep at it


Thanks! Hoping for greater things to come.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Happy birthday gains to me 🥳
	

		
			
		

		
	




LEGS A WEEK

Machine Seated Leg Curl  
1 set x 10-12  
Set 1  12 x 100 lbs  

Barbell Box Squat  
4 sets x 5  
Set 1 5 x 185 lbs  
Set 2 5 x 205 lbs  
Set 3 4 x 225 lbs  
Set 4  5 x 225 lbs (#4 was assisted, 5 was all me)

Superset of 7
Leg Press Machine Narrow Stance
HEAVY with full ROM  
Set 1 15 x 285 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 375 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 375 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 375 lbs  
Set 5 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 6 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 7 12 x 465 lbs  
Leg Press Machine Calf Raise  
12-15  
Set 1 15 x 285 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 375 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 375 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 375 lbs  
Set 5 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 6 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 7  13 x 465 lbs

Angled Machine Single Leg Press  
4 sets x 10-15  
Set 1 15 x 105 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 125 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 145 lbs  
Set 4 13 x 145 lbs


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Happy birthday gains to me 🥳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24309
> 
> 
> LEGS A WEEK
> 
> Machine Seated Leg Curl
> 1 set x 10-12
> Set 1  12 x 100 lbs
> 
> Barbell Box Squat
> 4 sets x 5
> Set 1 5 x 185 lbs
> Set 2 5 x 205 lbs
> Set 3 4 x 225 lbs
> Set 4  5 x 225 lbs (#4 was assisted, 5 was all me)
> 
> Superset of 7
> Leg Press Machine Narrow Stance
> HEAVY with full ROM
> Set 1 15 x 285 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 5 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 6 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 7 12 x 465 lbs
> Leg Press Machine Calf Raise
> 12-15
> Set 1 15 x 285 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 5 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 6 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 7  13 x 465 lbs
> 
> Angled Machine Single Leg Press
> 4 sets x 10-15
> Set 1 15 x 105 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 125 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 145 lbs
> Set 4 13 x 145 lbs


Fuck yeah Happy Birthday !! and nice work !!


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> Happy birthday gains to me 🥳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24309
> 
> 
> LEGS A WEEK
> 
> Machine Seated Leg Curl
> 1 set x 10-12
> Set 1  12 x 100 lbs
> 
> Barbell Box Squat
> 4 sets x 5
> Set 1 5 x 185 lbs
> Set 2 5 x 205 lbs
> Set 3 4 x 225 lbs
> Set 4  5 x 225 lbs (#4 was assisted, 5 was all me)
> 
> Superset of 7
> Leg Press Machine Narrow Stance
> HEAVY with full ROM
> Set 1 15 x 285 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 5 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 6 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 7 12 x 465 lbs
> Leg Press Machine Calf Raise
> 12-15
> Set 1 15 x 285 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 5 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 6 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 7  13 x 465 lbs
> 
> Angled Machine Single Leg Press
> 4 sets x 10-15
> Set 1 15 x 105 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 125 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 145 lbs
> Set 4 13 x 145 lbs


Well Happy Birthday!
Someone deserves a dessert on their birthday, maybe a cream pie! 

Oh gawd, I did it now. Sorry if offended, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> You might find it useful to experiment a bit with longer rest periods.
> 
> Your training is impressive, but that amount of volume with those short rest periods is often indicative of a lack of intensity. I.E: you might be hitting a metabolic wall before reaching true mechanical failure


Took your advice and made sure I was resting about 1-2 minutes per Set, and it's made a HUGE difference. So thank you. And not that much more time to complete. I think I understand what you meant about metabolic vs mechanical failure a bit better too after feeling the difference after longer rests and adding carbs intraworkout.


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> Well Happy Birthday!
> Someone deserves a dessert on their birthday, maybe a cream pie!
> 
> Oh gawd, I did it now. Sorry if offended, I couldn't help myself.


Maybe later lol, I just woke up from an epic carb coma nap. Might have a another nap just because I can


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> Well Happy Birthday!
> Someone deserves a dessert on their birthday, maybe a cream pie!
> 
> Oh gawd, I did it now. Sorry if offended, I couldn't help myself.


I deleted a line about birthday spankings cus I  thought that was over the top ...... You Sir ,,, just won the internet haaaahahaha WTF


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> I deleted a line about birthday spankings cus I  thought that was over the top ...... You Sir ,,, just won the Winternet haaaahahaha WTF


Well we don't know that yet. I could be banned before the end of the day.


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Took your advice and made sure I was resting about 1-2 minutes per Set, and it's made a HUGE difference. So thank you. And not that much more time to complete. I think I understand what you meant about metabolic vs mechanical failure a bit better too after feeling the difference after longer rests and adding carbs intraworkout.


Glad to hear! It can be wild to see how much of a difference relatively minor tweaks can make in a training program


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Happy birthday gains to me 🥳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24309
> 
> 
> LEGS A WEEK
> 
> Machine Seated Leg Curl
> 1 set x 10-12
> Set 1  12 x 100 lbs
> 
> Barbell Box Squat
> 4 sets x 5
> Set 1 5 x 185 lbs
> Set 2 5 x 205 lbs
> Set 3 4 x 225 lbs
> Set 4  5 x 225 lbs (#4 was assisted, 5 was all me)
> 
> Superset of 7
> Leg Press Machine Narrow Stance
> HEAVY with full ROM
> Set 1 15 x 285 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 5 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 6 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 7 12 x 465 lbs
> Leg Press Machine Calf Raise
> 12-15
> Set 1 15 x 285 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 375 lbs
> Set 5 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 6 15 x 465 lbs
> Set 7  13 x 465 lbs
> 
> Angled Machine Single Leg Press
> 4 sets x 10-15
> Set 1 15 x 105 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 125 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 145 lbs
> Set 4 13 x 145 lbs


Awesome and Happy Fricken Birthday


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Glad to hear! It can be wild to see how much of a difference relatively minor tweaks can make in a training program


This is definitely a tweak I'll be keeping


----------



## Bomb10shell

Push 


Machine Seated Reverse Fly 
7 sets x 10-12 
Knock these out, minimal rest
Set 1 12 x 55 lbs 
Set 2 12 x 55 lbs 
Set 3 12 x 55 lbs 
Set 4 12 x 55 lbs 
Set 5 11 x 55 lbs 
Set 6 12 x 50 lbs 
Set 7 12 x 50 lbs 

Machine Seated Shoulder Press 
4 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY, reduced ROM okay 
Set 1 15 x 50 lbs 
Set 2 9 x 70 lbs 
Set 3 8 x 70 lbs 
Set 4 6 x 70 lbs

Incline Smush / Hex Press 
3 sets x 20 
Set 1 20 x 20 lbs 
Set 2 20 x 20 lbs 
Set 3 20 x 20 lbs 

Dumbbell Front Raise 
3 sets x 15 alternating 
Set 1 15 x 15 lbs 
Set 2 15 x 15 lbs 
Set 3 12 x 20 lbs

Superset of 4 sets 
Cable Lateral Raise 
20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height 
Set 1 20 x 17.5 lbs 
Set 2 15 x 17.5 lbs 
Set 3 12 x 20 lbs 
Set 4 15 x 20 lbs 
Plate Y Raise 
15 
Set 1 15 x 5 lbs 
Set 2 15 x 5 lbs 
Set 3 15 x 7.5 lbs 
Set 4 15 x 7.5 lbs

Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension 
5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10 
Set 1 20 x 75 lbs 
Set 2 13 x 80 lbs 
Set 3 12 x 82.5 lbs 
Set 4 10 x 85 lbs 
Set 5 10 x 85 lbs


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> Push
> 
> 
> Machine Seated Reverse Fly
> 7 sets x 10-12
> Knock these out, minimal rest
> Set 1 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 5 11 x 55 lbs
> Set 6 12 x 50 lbs
> Set 7 12 x 50 lbs
> 
> Machine Seated Shoulder Press
> 4 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY, reduced ROM okay
> Set 1 15 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 9 x 70 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 70 lbs
> Set 4 6 x 70 lbs
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press
> 3 sets x 20
> Set 1 20 x 20 lbs
> Set 2 20 x 20 lbs
> Set 3 20 x 20 lbs
> 
> Dumbbell Front Raise
> 3 sets x 15 alternating
> Set 1 15 x 15 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 15 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 20 lbs
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Cable Lateral Raise
> 20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height
> Set 1 20 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 20 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 20 lbs
> Plate Y Raise
> 15
> Set 1 15 x 5 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 5 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 7.5 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 7.5 lbs
> 
> Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension
> 5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10
> Set 1 20 x 75 lbs
> Set 2 13 x 80 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 82.5 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 85 lbs
> Set 5 10 x 85 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24316


Way to go on the pb!


----------



## Bomb10shell

PULL 

Neutral Grip Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,10,10 HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY AF  
Set 1  15 x 100 lbs  
Set 2  12 x 100 lbs  
Set 3  9 x 100 lbs  
Set 4  10 x 100 lbs  

Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row  
4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold  
Set 1  15 x 125 lbs  
Set 2  10 x 140 lbs  
Set 3  10 x 145 lbs  
Set 4  8 x 165 lbs  

Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10  
Set 1  15 x 80 lbs  
Set 2  12 x 100 lbs  
Set 3  9 x 110 lbs  
Set 4  8 x 110 lbs

Machine Seated Single Arm Row  
3 sets x 15-20, make them count  
Set 1  20 x 55 lbs  
Set 2  20 x 60 lbs  
Set 3  17 x 70 lbs  

Cable Rope Hammer Curl  
3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF  
Set 1  15 x 50 lbs  
Set 2  15 x 60 lbs  
Set 3  13 x 70 lbs  

Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm  
7 sets x 10-12  
15s rest between sets  
Set 1  12 x 50 lbs  
Set 2  12 x 60 lbs  
Set 3  12 x 60 lbs  
Set 4  12 x 60 lbs  
Set 5  12 x 60 lbs  
Set 6  11 x 70 lbs  
Set 7  10 x 70 lbs


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> PULL
> 
> Neutral Grip Pulldown
> 4 sets x 15,12,10,10 HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY AF
> Set 1  15 x 100 lbs
> Set 2  12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3  9 x 100 lbs
> Set 4  10 x 100 lbs
> 
> Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row
> 4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold
> Set 1  15 x 125 lbs
> Set 2  10 x 140 lbs
> Set 3  10 x 145 lbs
> Set 4  8 x 165 lbs
> 
> Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown
> 4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10
> Set 1  15 x 80 lbs
> Set 2  12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3  9 x 110 lbs
> Set 4  8 x 110 lbs
> 
> Machine Seated Single Arm Row
> 3 sets x 15-20, make them count
> Set 1  20 x 55 lbs
> Set 2  20 x 60 lbs
> Set 3  17 x 70 lbs
> 
> Cable Rope Hammer Curl
> 3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF
> Set 1  15 x 50 lbs
> Set 2  15 x 60 lbs
> Set 3  13 x 70 lbs
> 
> Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm
> 7 sets x 10-12
> 15s rest between sets
> Set 1  12 x 50 lbs
> Set 2  12 x 60 lbs
> Set 3  12 x 60 lbs
> Set 4  12 x 60 lbs
> Set 5  12 x 60 lbs
> Set 6  11 x 70 lbs
> Set 7  10 x 70 lbs
> View attachment 24371


Nicely done.

What's the rationale behind doing two different pulldown variations in the same workout?


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> What's the rationale behind doing two different pulldown variations in the same workout?


I'll have to ask the coach that wrote the program. I would assume different angles for those big juicy lats I specifically requested he abuse this round. 


*correction, big juicy arm pits 😆


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thoroughly chlorine gassed myself yesterday at work, spent the rest of the day lightheaded with my face and lungs burning... Stupid mix of errors. 

Anyways, slept like crap, woke up for the gym feeling completely exhausted, five more minutes turned into two more hours... no gym for the day. Just cardio done today.

I'm feeling starving but determined to stick with the plan, so I'm sticking to the nutrition and water. Dinner was delicious though!


----------



## Yano

Ah shit kiddo that sucks ass , glad your feeling better !


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fuck that looks good. Goddamn it I'm hungry as fuck. I need food now


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Ah shit kiddo that sucks ass , glad your feeling better !


Still exhausted, but definitely better, thank you 😊


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'll steal your food next time be aware


----------



## Bomb10shell

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuck that looks good. Goddamn it I'm hungry as fuck. I need food now


I'm still so hungry after that 😒 cutting is going to be rough


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Brussel sprouts are serious business. Also stop gassing yourself!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Upper

Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up  
4 sets x 6-8 as little weight as posible  
Set 1 8 x 120 lbs  
Set 2 8 x 120 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 120 lbs  
Set 4 8 x 120 lbs  

Face Pulls with External Rotation  
4 sets x 12 HEAVY AF  
Set 1 12 x 140 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 140 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 150 lbs  
Set 4  11 x 150 lbs  
**Volume PR**

4 Way Shoulder Complex  
6 sets x 16  
Set 1 16 x 5 lbs  
Set 2 16 x 5 lbs  
Set 3 16 x 5 lbs  
Set 4 16 x 5 lbs  
Set 5 14 x 7.5 lbs  
Set 6 12 x 7.5 lbs 

Dumbbell Single Arm Bent Over Row  
3 sets x 12,10,8 
Set 1 12 x 70 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 70 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 75 lbs  

Barbell Skullcrusher  
4 sets x 12,12,10,8  
Set 1 12 x 30 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 30 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 35 lbs  
Set 4 8 x 40 lbs

Circuit of 3 rounds  
Cable Rope Tricep Extension  
20  
Round 1 20 x 35 lbs  
Round 2 20 x 40 lbs  
Round 3 20 x 40 lbs  
Cable Bicep Curl  
20 no rest, knock out this SS circuit  
Round 1 20 x 45 lbs  
Round 2 20 x 50 lbs  
Round 3  20 x 50 lbs


My left rear delt keeps twitching, that's new. Still hungry AF. IDK about these new macros so much anymore 😕 but I'll keep pressing on.


----------



## Yano

4 Way Shoulder Complex ,,,, sounds more like a supplement than a lift.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> 4 Way Shoulder Complex ,,,, sounds more like a supplement than a lift.


Supplementing my shoulders 😏

This is how it was described to me:
“side, front, side, down” raises / 4-way raises (light weight, side lateral, then bring weight in front of you, lower in front of you, then front raise, bring weight out to the side, lower weight to the side = 1 rep)


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Supplementing my shoulders 😏
> 
> This is how it was described to me:
> “side, front, side, down” raises / 4-way raises (light weight, side lateral, then bring weight in front of you, lower in front of you, then front raise, bring weight out to the side, lower weight to the side = 1 rep)


Have you tried the 6-way tricep kickback complex?

I hear they're great for getting your pits pumped.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Have you tried the 6-way tricep kickback complex?
> 
> I hear they're great for getting your pits pumped.


Of course? Have you seen how pumped my pits can get? Only because of the 6 way kickbacks 🙃 it's my secret pit-power


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Of course? Have you seen how pumped my pits can get? Only because of the 6 way kickbacks 🙃 it's my secret pit-power


----------



## TODAY

Juicy.







Pits.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Death to leggies...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Legs B Week  

Barbell Box Squat  
4 sets x 10,8,8,6  
Set 1  15 x 135 lbs  
Set 2  12 x 155 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 175 lbs  
Set 4  15 x 195 lbs  

Superset of 4 sets  
Angled Machine Leg Press  
15 HEAVY with full ROM  
Set 1  15 x 285 lbs  
Set 2  15 x 285 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 375 lbs  
Set 4  14 x 465 lbs  
Leg Press Machine Calf Raise  
15  
Set 1  15 x 285 lbs  
Set 2  15 x 285 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 375 lbs  
Set 4  15 x 465 lbs  

Angled Machine Single Leg Press  
4 sets x 10-15  
Set 1  15 x 145 lbs  
Set 2  14 x 145 lbs  
Set 3  14 x 145 lbs  
Set 4  15 x 145 lbs  

Bulgarian Split Squats  
5 sets x 12-15 as low as physically possible  
35s rest between sets  
Set 1  15 x - lbs  
Set 2  15 x - lbs  
Set 3  15 x - lbs  

Machine Seated Leg Extension  
4 sets x 10-12  
Set 1  15 x 120 lbs  
Set 2  15 x 140 lbs  
Set 3  13 x 150 lbs  
Set 4  12 x 160 lbs


----------



## Yano

You rock kiddo ! 

I do have one question and maybe its trainer or coach related. Why so much space between your opener and your closer on some lifts? Maybe its a BB thing I don't understand just looks a bit odd to me.

 Like the leg presses and calf raises , theres 160 lbs between your first n last sets ,, wouldn't you get more growth if those 4 sets were say just 60 or 80 lbs apart ?

 I realize body building and powerlifting sets and rep schemes look way different , so i'm just curious. Not saying its wrong at all it's an honest question.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> You rock kiddo !
> 
> I do have one question and maybe its trainer or coach related. Why so much space between your opener and your closer on some lifts? Maybe its a BB thing I don't understand just looks a bit odd to me.
> 
> Like the leg presses and calf raises , theres 160 lbs between your first n last sets ,, wouldn't you get more growth if those 4 sets were say just 60 or 80 lbs apart ?
> 
> I realize body building and powerlifting sets and rep schemes look way different , so i'm just curious. Not saying its wrong at all it's an honest question.


I think you're right, but I also try to judge how much I *think* I can lift for X reps on any given day with any given exercise. I seriously undermined myself today in thinking I was weaker today than I my body thought I was.

My app shows me previous weeks reps x weights too so I try to remember how I felt last week at those weights and judge if I think I'm prepared to do the same or if I should back off or increase. My goal is to be as close to failure as possible on the final rep.

A really good example is my box squats actually. On A week it's 5 reps, B Week is 10,8,8,6 reps... three weeks ago I kicked serious ass on them. Last week I thought I was going to be crushed and die under the same weight but half the reps. This week I treaded cautiously and started slow and by the time I hit my final set I was really kicking ass on form and reps and was almost to last week's weights too...(box squat numbers in the photo)

I went into leg presses thinking I'd trashed my legs already, so start slow, and I was wrong. Should have definitely hit it higher weight earlier on. But I will next week knowing how this week felt.


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> I think you're right, but I also try to judge how much I *think* I can lift for X reps on any given day with any given exercise. I seriously undermined myself today in thinking I was weaker today than I my body thought I was.
> 
> My app shows me previous weeks reps x weights too so I try to remember how I felt last week at those weights and judge if I think I'm prepared to do the same or if I should back off or increase. My goal is to be as close to failure as possible on the final rep.
> 
> A really good example is my box squats actually. On A week it's 5 reps, B Week is 10,8,8,6 reps... three weeks ago I kicked serious ass on them. Last week I thought I was going to be crushed and die under the same weight but half the reps. This week I treaded cautiously and started slow and by the time I hit my final set I was really kicking ass on form and reps and was almost to last week's weights too...(box squat numbers in the photo)
> 
> I went into leg presses thinking I'd trashed my legs already, so start slow, and I was wrong. Should have definitely hit it higher weight earlier on. But I will next week knowing how this week felt.
> 
> View attachment 24461


What app is that?

I really dig the interface


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> You rock kiddo !
> 
> I do have one question and maybe its trainer or coach related. Why so much space between your opener and your closer on some lifts? Maybe its a BB thing I don't understand just looks a bit odd to me.
> 
> Like the leg presses and calf raises , theres 160 lbs between your first n last sets ,, wouldn't you get more growth if those 4 sets were say just 60 or 80 lbs apart ?
> 
> I realize body building and powerlifting sets and rep schemes look way different , so i'm just curious. Not saying its wrong at all it's an honest question.


Shorter answer is, I'm actually obsessing over others logs so I can try to get a better feel for where my weights should be week to week.

However, for me personally, sleep (or lack of), and where I'm at in my cycle makes a huge difference 



TODAY said:


> What app is that?
> 
> I really dig the interface


Trainerize
Sign up as a trainer, make yourself a client, and it's actually free. You just use two different emails to do it. It's actually an excellent app. Tons of stuff on the dashboard and really an all in one tool.


----------



## Yano

That's cool , I wasnt sure if it was a trainer thing or you just hadnt moved up your openers and taken out some of the fluff ,, which i am guilty of alllll the time ... so I thought I would ask.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> What app is that?
> 
> I really dig the interface






When you link it to a smart watch you get tons of stuff automatically loaded too.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> That's cool , I wasnt sure if it was a trainer thing or you just hadnt moved up your openers and taken out some of the fluff ,, which i am guilty of alllll the time ... so I thought I would ask.


I'm fluffy AF 🤣 just look at my armpits


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm fluffy AF 🤣 just look at my armpits


Ok honestly here's where I was at when the whole armpit thing went down ....

 I got a thing for curly girls. The back double bicep pic , you got on a hat and your hairs short but I can see them curls ..... and im thinking ,,, natural or perm .. hmmmm   

Then I read down a bit and im like  wait ,, huh ,, she got armpits ?... whatchoo talkin bout willis ? ....


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm fluffy AF 🤣 just look at my armpits


I know it's an ongoing joke but I can definitely see your lat muscles are well developed too.

I had stubborn belly fat, love handles/back fat, and a little fat around the armpit area of my chest/lats.

As far as my poofy armpits...calorie deficits of course. When I did lat pulldowns for a long time it helped. Then when I got better with chin ups and pull ups it was gone.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Ok honestly here's where I was at when the whole armpit thing went down ....
> 
> I got a thing for curly girls. The back double bicep pic , you got on a hat and your hairs short but I can see them curls ..... and im thinking ,,, natural or perm .. hmmmm
> 
> Then I read down a bit and im like  wait ,, huh ,, she got armpits ?... whatchoo talkin bout willis ? ....


Natural... I'd look absolutely ridiculous with a perm. But the curls are also why I keep chopping it off, hard to manage. But I'm trying by stuffing it under a hat and letting it grow. We'll see how long that lasts. History says "not much longer" but now I have hats...


----------



## Bomb10shell

Skullcrusher said:


> I know it's an ongoing joke but I can definitely see your lat muscles are well developed too.
> 
> I had stubborn belly fat, love handles/back fat, and a little fat around the armpit area of my chest/lats.
> 
> As far as my poofy armpits...calorie deficits of course. When I did lat pulldowns for a long time it helped. Then when I got better with chin ups and pull ups it was gone.


I'm really looking forward to the cut phase to see what I've built this time around, but I still have quite a few months left of bulk. The fluffy continues. 

Lots of pulldowns, pull ups, and rows, so hopefully a hell of a lot on the lats.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Natural... I'd look absolutely ridiculous with a perm. But the curls are also why I keep chopping it off, hard to manage. But I'm trying by stuffing it under a hat and letting it grow. We'll see how long that lasts. History says "not much longer" but now I have hats...


X of mine wayyy back was super curly , she had pseudo bangs but you could grab one and pull it down past her chin lol and they would boinnnng back up ,, she said it was horrible to deal with as well , especially in the Jersey humidity


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> X of mine wayyy back was super curly , she had pseudo bangs but you could grab one and pull it down past her chin lol and they would boinnnng back up ,, she said it was horrible to deal with as well , especially in the Jersey humidity


That's cute, mine is more like a frizzy mess unless I spend a lot of time on it, and I'm just not that kinda girl 😆 

I'm originally from a dry state and it was better, but currently in a humid state and just no.... never go anywhere without a hat anymore.


----------



## Bomb10shell

PUSH

Machine Seated Reverse Fly  
7 sets x 10-12  
Minimal rest
Set 1  12 x 55 lbs  
Set 2  12 x 57.5 lbs  
Set 3  12 x 60 lbs  
Set 4  11 x 62.5 lbs  
Set 5  9 x 62.5 lbs  
Set 6  10 x 60 lbs  
Set 7  9 x 60 lbs  

MTS Shoulder Press (independent weight)  
4 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY, reduced ROM okay  
Set 1  10 x 65 lbs  
Set 2  8 x 65 lbs  
Set 3  8 x 60 lbs  
Set 4  7 x 60 lbs

Superset of 4 sets  
Cable Lateral Raise  
20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height  
Set 1  17 x 10 lbs  
Set 2  10 x 10 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 5 lbs  
Set 4  12 x 10 lbs  
SS with Plate Y Raise  
15  
Set 1  15 x 8 lbs  
Set 2  15 x 8 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 8 lbs  
Set 4  13 x 8 lbs

Incline Smush / Hex Press  
3 sets x 20  
Set 1  20 x 20 lbs  
Set 2  20 x 25 lbs  
Set 3  20 x 30 lbs  

Dumbbell Front Raise  
4 sets x 15 alternating  
Set 1  15 x 20 lbs  
Set 2  10 x 20 lbs, drop finished at 5 x 15 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 15 lbs  

Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension  
5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10  
Set 1  15 x 40 lbs  
Set 2  12 x 40 lbs  
Set 3  12 x 35 lbs  
Set 4  10 x 35 lbs  
Set 5  10 x 35 lbs

Ab Circuits 3 sets x 15

Impromptu road trip fluffy pit pics for y'all


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> PUSH
> 
> Machine Seated Reverse Fly
> 7 sets x 10-12
> Minimal rest
> Set 1  12 x 55 lbs
> Set 2  12 x 57.5 lbs
> Set 3  12 x 60 lbs
> Set 4  11 x 62.5 lbs
> Set 5  9 x 62.5 lbs
> Set 6  10 x 60 lbs
> Set 7  9 x 60 lbs
> 
> MTS Shoulder Press (independent weight)
> 4 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY, reduced ROM okay
> Set 1  10 x 65 lbs
> Set 2  8 x 65 lbs
> Set 3  8 x 60 lbs
> Set 4  7 x 60 lbs
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Cable Lateral Raise
> 20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height
> Set 1  17 x 10 lbs
> Set 2  10 x 10 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 5 lbs
> Set 4  12 x 10 lbs
> SS with Plate Y Raise
> 15
> Set 1  15 x 8 lbs
> Set 2  15 x 8 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 8 lbs
> Set 4  13 x 8 lbs
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press
> 3 sets x 20
> Set 1  20 x 20 lbs
> Set 2  20 x 25 lbs
> Set 3  20 x 30 lbs
> 
> Dumbbell Front Raise
> 4 sets x 15 alternating
> Set 1  15 x 20 lbs
> Set 2  10 x 20 lbs, drop finished at 5 x 15 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 15 lbs
> 
> Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension
> 5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10
> Set 1  15 x 40 lbs
> Set 2  12 x 40 lbs
> Set 3  12 x 35 lbs
> Set 4  10 x 35 lbs
> Set 5  10 x 35 lbs
> 
> Ab Circuits 3 sets x 15
> 
> Impromptu road trip fluffy pit pics for y'all
> View attachment 24495
> View attachment 24496


You're kicking ass and looking great! Its awesome to see the motivation you have.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> PUSH
> 
> Machine Seated Reverse Fly
> 7 sets x 10-12
> Minimal rest
> Set 1  12 x 55 lbs
> Set 2  12 x 57.5 lbs
> Set 3  12 x 60 lbs
> Set 4  11 x 62.5 lbs
> Set 5  9 x 62.5 lbs
> Set 6  10 x 60 lbs
> Set 7  9 x 60 lbs
> 
> MTS Shoulder Press (independent weight)
> 4 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY, reduced ROM okay
> Set 1  10 x 65 lbs
> Set 2  8 x 65 lbs
> Set 3  8 x 60 lbs
> Set 4  7 x 60 lbs
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Cable Lateral Raise
> 20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height
> Set 1  17 x 10 lbs
> Set 2  10 x 10 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 5 lbs
> Set 4  12 x 10 lbs
> SS with Plate Y Raise
> 15
> Set 1  15 x 8 lbs
> Set 2  15 x 8 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 8 lbs
> Set 4  13 x 8 lbs
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press
> 3 sets x 20
> Set 1  20 x 20 lbs
> Set 2  20 x 25 lbs
> Set 3  20 x 30 lbs
> 
> Dumbbell Front Raise
> 4 sets x 15 alternating
> Set 1  15 x 20 lbs
> Set 2  10 x 20 lbs, drop finished at 5 x 15 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 15 lbs
> 
> Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension
> 5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10
> Set 1  15 x 40 lbs
> Set 2  12 x 40 lbs
> Set 3  12 x 35 lbs
> Set 4  10 x 35 lbs
> Set 5  10 x 35 lbs
> 
> Ab Circuits 3 sets x 15
> 
> Impromptu road trip fluffy pit pics for y'all
> View attachment 24495
> View attachment 24496


Your a beast !! .. beastess ..    . beastette   .. aww hell you get what I mean , right on !!!


----------



## Butch_C

Damn, Those Pits are Swole! You must be doing the kickbacks! Seriously though keep up the good work.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> PUSH
> 
> Machine Seated Reverse Fly
> 7 sets x 10-12
> Minimal rest
> Set 1  12 x 55 lbs
> Set 2  12 x 57.5 lbs
> Set 3  12 x 60 lbs
> Set 4  11 x 62.5 lbs
> Set 5  9 x 62.5 lbs
> Set 6  10 x 60 lbs
> Set 7  9 x 60 lbs
> 
> MTS Shoulder Press (independent weight)
> 4 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY, reduced ROM okay
> Set 1  10 x 65 lbs
> Set 2  8 x 65 lbs
> Set 3  8 x 60 lbs
> Set 4  7 x 60 lbs
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Cable Lateral Raise
> 20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height
> Set 1  17 x 10 lbs
> Set 2  10 x 10 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 5 lbs
> Set 4  12 x 10 lbs
> SS with Plate Y Raise
> 15
> Set 1  15 x 8 lbs
> Set 2  15 x 8 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 8 lbs
> Set 4  13 x 8 lbs
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press
> 3 sets x 20
> Set 1  20 x 20 lbs
> Set 2  20 x 25 lbs
> Set 3  20 x 30 lbs
> 
> Dumbbell Front Raise
> 4 sets x 15 alternating
> Set 1  15 x 20 lbs
> Set 2  10 x 20 lbs, drop finished at 5 x 15 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 15 lbs
> 
> Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension
> 5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10
> Set 1  15 x 40 lbs
> Set 2  12 x 40 lbs
> Set 3  12 x 35 lbs
> Set 4  10 x 35 lbs
> Set 5  10 x 35 lbs
> 
> Ab Circuits 3 sets x 15
> 
> Impromptu road trip fluffy pit pics for y'all
> View attachment 24495
> View attachment 24496


Hell Ya, killing it


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> Damn, Those Pits are Swole! You must be doing the kickbacks! Seriously though keep up the good work.


That six way kickback @TODAY recommended is the bomb 🤩 

It wasn't even back day, mostly shoulders. Pull day tomorrow, wonder how swole those pits will get after all those damn rows....🤔


----------



## presser

awesome job keep up the posts... looking good!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Alright guys, coming for advice 😁

I asked coach about how to select weights for exercises, gave her my current philosophy on how I've been selecting, but raised the concern @Yano  mentioned with my opening and closing being 180# different. 

She said that if I feel like a set was unproductive because my weights were too low, then to get the weight where it is productive and THEN start counting my sets. 

I specifically said that I didn't think I *really felt it* until set 3, so she said that's where I would have started counting my 4 sets, essentially doing 6 total sets because my first were too light....


Anyways, I'm rambling now. How do you guys select your starting weights and how do you choose what to increase to set over set?


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Alright guys, coming for advice 😁
> 
> I asked coach about how to select weights for exercises, gave her my current philosophy on how I've been selecting, but raised the concern @Yano  mentioned with my opening and closing being 180# different.
> 
> She said that if I feel like a set was unproductive because my weights were too low, then to get the weight where it is productive and THEN start counting my sets.
> 
> I specifically said that I didn't think I *really felt it* until set 3, so she said that's where I would have started counting my 4 sets, essentially doing 6 total sets because my first were too light....
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm rambling now. How do you guys select your starting weights and how do you choose what to increase to set over set?


This is awesome kiddo , and you will really see a change with out all the fluff n wasted sets n reps. No reason to be doing cardio with weights. 

For me I go off my PR for a lift ,, and count backwards 5# or 10# per set i want to do , so 5 sets is -25 lbs with 5# .. 50 with 10's ,, and I set a rep number for body building it would be higher I would imagine than what I do so say ,, 10 reps , one you can get all 10 reps at each weight increase , ya move up your opener and start over. 

Thats a PL scheme it might not be ideal for what you want to do but its a vague idea any way. CJ , Ri , DLTBB and the other BB guys can help you way more with a set n rep scheme i think than I can.


----------



## DLTBB

Bomb10shell said:


> Alright guys, coming for advice 😁
> 
> I asked coach about how to select weights for exercises, gave her my current philosophy on how I've been selecting, but raised the concern @Yano  mentioned with my opening and closing being 180# different.
> 
> She said that if I feel like a set was unproductive because my weights were too low, then to get the weight where it is productive and THEN start counting my sets.
> 
> I specifically said that I didn't think I *really felt it* until set 3, so she said that's where I would have started counting my 4 sets, essentially doing 6 total sets because my first were too light....
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm rambling now. How do you guys select your starting weights and how do you choose what to increase to set over set?


It makes sense. Once you've done this for all of your programmed exercises a couple of times, you will have a much clearer idea of what your working weights are and won't have to spend as much time on the lighter/less productive sets. But yeah you want all of your scheduled working sets to feel very difficult as you're approaching w/e rep count you have set.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> No reason to be doing cardio with weights.


But isn't this the best way to get toned and firm?


----------



## Bomb10shell

On a serious note... today is Pull day, so in an effort to never waste another set again, I looked at my max weights, 10RM, and estimated 1RM for the past month (thank you Trainerize for having all this super easy to find!!)

I'll put the exercises and set/rep program along with my max numbers so I can try to figure out this Yano way, even if it is a PL way 

N.G. Pulldown 4x15,12,10,10
Max Weight: 9@110
10RM: 100
E1RM: 150

N.G. Row 4x12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold
Max: 8@180
10RM: 160
E1RM: 228

W.G. Lat Pulldown 4x15,12,10,8-10
Max: 9@110
10RM: 100
E1RM: 143

Single Arm Row 3x15-20
Max: 17@70
10RM: n/a
E1RM: 109.67

Cable Hammer Curl 3x15
Max: 13@70
10RM: n/a
E1RM: 100.33

Standing Straight Arm Pulldown 7x10-12
Max: 10@70
10RM: 70
E1RM: 95.67

So today's goals should look like this?
N.G. Pulldown 4x15,12,10,10
15@95, 12@100, 10@105, 10@110

N.G. Row 4x12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold
12@165, 10@170, 8@175, 8@180 (this should be interesting since the weights on the machine only go by 20#s over 100#)

W.G. Lat Pulldown 4x15,12,10,8-10
15@95, 12@100, 10@105, 10@110

Single Arm Row 3x15-20
20@60, 20@65, 20@70

Cable Hammer Curl 3x15
15@60, 15@65, 15@70

Standing Straight Arm Pulldown 7x10-12
12@55, 12@57.5, 12@60, 12@62.5, 12@65, 12@67.5, 12@70


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> But isn't this the best way to get toned and firm?


Only for the pits 🤗


----------



## Bomb10shell

Definitely enjoyed having a plan of attack on the weights and had one helluva workout. 

PULL

Neutral Grip Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,10,10 HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY AF  
Set 1 15 x 95 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 3  10 x 105 lbs  
Set 4  10 x 110 lbs  (too many pauses, but done)

Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row  
4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold  
Set 1 12 x 165 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 170 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 175 lbs  
Set 4 7 x 185 lbs  (feeling extra beasty, bumped 10# instead of the planned 5)

Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10  
Set 1 15 x 95 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 105 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 110 lbs

Machine Seated Single Arm Row  
3 sets x 15-20, make them count  
Set 1 20 x 60 lbs  
Set 2 20 x 65 lbs  
Set 3 20 x 70 lbs  (rest/pause)

Cable Rope Hammer Curl  
3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF  
Set 1 15 x 60 lbs  
Set 2  15 x 65 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 70 lbs  (felt max at the time, currently feel like I should have done more)

Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm  
7 sets x 10-12  
15s POSE HARD BETWEEN SETS
Set 1 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 57.5 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 60 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 62.5 lbs  
Set 5 12 x 65 lbs  
Set 6  12 x 67.5 lbs  
Set 7  12 x 70 lbs (solid until 9, pauses, then pretty sketchy #12 but training partner said it looked solid and great form, guess I was too busy yelling at myself to fucking push to notice)
Shaking like a mofo on these poses. Feeling Wide AF


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Definitely enjoyed having a plan of attack on the weights and had one helluva workout.
> 
> PULL
> 
> Neutral Grip Pulldown
> 4 sets x 15,12,10,10 HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY AF
> Set 1 15 x 95 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3  10 x 105 lbs
> Set 4  10 x 110 lbs  (too many pauses, but done)
> 
> Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row
> 4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold
> Set 1 12 x 165 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 170 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 175 lbs
> Set 4 7 x 185 lbs  (feeling extra beasty, bumped 10# instead of the planned 5)
> 
> Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown
> 4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10
> Set 1 15 x 95 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 105 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 110 lbs
> 
> Machine Seated Single Arm Row
> 3 sets x 15-20, make them count
> Set 1 20 x 60 lbs
> Set 2 20 x 65 lbs
> Set 3 20 x 70 lbs  (rest/pause)
> 
> Cable Rope Hammer Curl
> 3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF
> Set 1 15 x 60 lbs
> Set 2  15 x 65 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 70 lbs  (felt max at the time, currently feel like I should have done more)
> 
> Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm
> 7 sets x 10-12
> 15s POSE HARD BETWEEN SETS
> Set 1 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 57.5 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 60 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 62.5 lbs
> Set 5 12 x 65 lbs
> Set 6  12 x 67.5 lbs
> Set 7  12 x 70 lbs (solid until 9, pauses, then pretty sketchy #12 but training partner said it looked solid and great form, guess I was too busy yelling at myself to fucking push to notice)
> Shaking like a mofo on these poses. Feeling Wide AF
> View attachment 24574
> 
> View attachment 24575


Hell yeah !! That a pile of work right there !!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Hell yeah !! That a pile of work right there !!


tell that to my pits! they are very sore now thanks to your silly PL theories....


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Definitely enjoyed having a plan of attack on the weights and had one helluva workout.
> 
> PULL
> 
> Neutral Grip Pulldown
> 4 sets x 15,12,10,10 HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY AF
> Set 1 15 x 95 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3  10 x 105 lbs
> Set 4  10 x 110 lbs  (too many pauses, but done)
> 
> Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row
> 4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold
> Set 1 12 x 165 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 170 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 175 lbs
> Set 4 7 x 185 lbs  (feeling extra beasty, bumped 10# instead of the planned 5)
> 
> Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown
> 4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10
> Set 1 15 x 95 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 105 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 110 lbs
> 
> Machine Seated Single Arm Row
> 3 sets x 15-20, make them count
> Set 1 20 x 60 lbs
> Set 2 20 x 65 lbs
> Set 3 20 x 70 lbs  (rest/pause)
> 
> Cable Rope Hammer Curl
> 3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF
> Set 1 15 x 60 lbs
> Set 2  15 x 65 lbs
> Set 3  15 x 70 lbs  (felt max at the time, currently feel like I should have done more)
> 
> Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm
> 7 sets x 10-12
> 15s POSE HARD BETWEEN SETS
> Set 1 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 57.5 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 60 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 62.5 lbs
> Set 5 12 x 65 lbs
> Set 6  12 x 67.5 lbs
> Set 7  12 x 70 lbs (solid until 9, pauses, then pretty sketchy #12 but training partner said it looked solid and great form, guess I was too busy yelling at myself to fucking push to notice)
> Shaking like a mofo on these poses. Feeling Wide AF
> View attachment 24574
> 
> View attachment 24575


That taper coming aling nicely


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> That taper coming aling nicely


Thanks! I was just looking at a picture from almost a year ago and it's incredible how much growth I've already had. Definitely bringing a better package with a better V taper next year!


----------



## Yano

You will see good growth and some nice thickness working really heavy like that just mind your forms and listen to your body. 

It's a very simple system thats easy to adjust for sets n reps but it can be brutal working that close to max's for more than 4 to 6 weeks at a time.  Dont be scared to deload for a week every so often if you stick with it.


----------



## TODAY

Yano said:


> It's a very simple system thats easy to adjust for sets n reps but it can be brutal working that close to max's for more than 4 to 6 weeks at a time.  Dont be scared to deload for a week every so often if you stick with it.


This is sage advice.

I'd take it one step further and tell you to embrace the idea of taking a week _completely_ off from time to time. Fatigue has a tendency to creep up on you, and if you're anything like me, "deloads" are significantly more difficult to execute than a clean week away from lifting (at least from a psychological perspective)


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> You will see good growth and some nice thickness working really heavy like that just mind your forms and listen to your body.
> 
> It's a very simple system thats easy to adjust for sets n reps but it can be brutal working that close to max's for more than 4 to 6 weeks at a time.  Dont be scared to deload for a week every so often if you stick with it.


Never! I did that shit one time and was so bored I wanted to kill myself! 





Not really, it was actually exactly what I needed at the time...


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> This is sage advice.
> 
> I'd take it one step further and tell you to embrace the idea of taking a week _completely_ off from time to time. Fatigue has a tendency to creep up on you, and if you're anything like me, "deloads" are significantly more difficult to execute than a clean week away from lifting (at least from a psychological perspective)


Exactly this. Mine ended up being closer to 3 weeks, and it was death. Two workouts, 2 cardios, and weird macros. But once I got back it was amazing


----------



## Yano

What I TRY lol to do [sometimes i fail]  , is pick lifts I dont normally do , arnold press , pull overs , delt raises , concentration curls ,,, stuff thats not usually part of my program and just go to 50% so nothings hard or heavy.

And I'll work 3 sets of 8 or 10 with that 50% no increases per set. Just mon wed fri. It's just to get a bit of a pump , get some blood flowing and not die from boredom watching old movies eating popcorn and farting into the same couch cushion all day.

I think it was Bricks that called them ,, feeder sets when I mentioned them in my log once way back. Not meant to build muscle or break down tissue just get the rust off and get some blood in there.

I realize that's probably not a true deload but it gives my CNS the break it needs. The mental fatigue fades , you get a spring back in your step and stop feeling like you need nap right after you just had a nap.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> What I TRY lol to do [sometimes i fail]  , is pick lifts I dont normally do , arnold press , pull overs , delt raises , concentration curls ,,, stuff thats not usually part of my program and just go to 50% so nothings hard or heavy.
> 
> And I'll work 3 sets of 8 or 10 with that 50% no increases per set. Just mon wed fri. It's just to get a bit of a pump , get some blood flowing and not die from boredom watching old movies eating popcorn and farting into the same couch cushion all day.
> 
> I think it was Bricks that called them ,, feeder sets when I mentioned them in my log once way back. Not meant to build muscle or break down tissue just get the rust off and get some blood in there.
> 
> I realize that's probably not a true deload but it gives my CNS the break it needs. The mental fatigue fades , you get a spring back in your step and stop feeling like you need nap right after you just had a nap.


Wait, I'm not supposed to nap after my nap? Because that's exactly what I did on my birthday. It was glorious.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Wait, I'm not supposed to nap after my nap? Because that's exactly what I did on my birthday. It was glorious.


I do that some times ,, settle in to watch something on tv at 8 ,, wake up at 10 just in time to go to bed


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> I do that some times ,, settle in to watch something on tv at 8 ,, wake up at 10 just in time to go to bed


I ate, worked out, ate, napped HARD, like drooling face hard. Got up, ate, napped. Got up,  ate, bed 🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

Today was a rest day, but I realized I needed to start sharing my food here because I went off the deep end today with extra shit I don't need... so anyways, here goes.

2 Granola pancakes 
4.3oz ham steak
152g turkey sausage 
SF syrup
87c/25f(oops)/56p/792cal

Blended shake (split into 2 meals)
2sc fudge brownie protein 
124g banana 
59g avocado 
85g greens trio
53g cherries
114g fixed berry blend
67c/11f/56p/553cal

Rice bowl (split into 2 meals)
8oz broccoli 
250g jasmine rice 
175g cooked chicken tenderloin 
7g olive/sesame oil mix
85c/11f/53p/646cal

Bedtime snacks
1 oikos triple zero 
28g pistachios 
17c/14f/20p/280cal

Unplanned bullshit
2 servings Goldfish Crackers 
1 Built Bar Bites
Microwave popcorn 

Lots of work related cardio, but I'll have to check heart rate to see if I can count any of it. 

Meh on water, 205oz...
Tomorrow's leg day weights planned. 
Gym bag packed. Alarm set.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Today was a rest day, but I realized I needed to start sharing my food here because I went off the deep end today with extra shit I don't need... so anyways, here goes.

2 Granola pancakes 
4.3oz ham steak
152g turkey sausage 
SF syrup
87c/25f(oops)/56p/792cal

Blended shake (split into 2 meals)
2sc fudge brownie protein 
124g banana 
59g avocado 
85g greens trio
53g cherries
114g fixed berry blend
67c/11f/56p/553cal

Rice bowl (split into 2 meals)
8oz broccoli 
250g jasmine rice 
175g cooked chicken tenderloin 
7g olive/sesame oil mix
85c/11f/53p/646cal

Bedtime snacks
1 oikos triple zero 
28g pistachios 
17c/14f/20p/280cal

Unplanned bullshit
2 servings Goldfish Crackers 
1 Built Bar Bites
Microwave popcorn 

Lots of work related cardio, but I'll have to check heart rate to see if I can count any of it. 

Meh on water, 205oz...
Tomorrow's leg day weights planned. 
Gym bag packed. Alarm set.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Pre workout change up 
3 rice cakes, hot honey, 1/2 banana, salt
Animal Pump

LEGS
#fma (<inside joke with my lady lifter friends, should be easy to figure out though)
20g carb powder, creatine, citrulline, Juiced Aminos 

Post workout
2 granola pancakes 
2oz ham
2oz turkey sausage 
All the AM supplements and TRT today 

Smoothie (split into 2 meals)
2 scoops fudge brownie protein 
60g avocado 
85g greens
1/2 banana
1tbsp pb

Rice bowl (split into 2 meals) 
8oz broccoli 
250g rice
175g cooked chicken tenderloin 
12ml olive oil 
Herbs n seas'nins 

Sippin' Protein 
1 sc vanilla protein powder 
Cold coffee 
Coffee ice cubes

Bedtime snacks
Oikos triple zero
28g pistachios 

AND I'M POSTING THIS NOW SO I CANT FUCK IT UP BECAUSE I'M STARVING AF RIGHT NOW AND I JUST ATE....


LOWER B WEEK

Machine Seated Leg Curl  
4 sets x 20,15,12,10  
Set 1 14 x 125 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 125 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 130 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 130 lbs  

Bear Hack Squat  
3 sets x 10,8,6 (100% nothing left on last rep)  
Set 1 10 x 400 lbs  
Set 2 8 x 430 lbs  
Set 3 7 x 450 lbs (partner said I had at least one, maybe 2 more in me, but my mind gave up before my legs did)

Landmine Squat  
5 sets x 10. What you max at 6, then do 10.  
Set 1 10 x 45 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 60 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 70 lbs  
Set 5 10 x 70 lbs (struggled the final 3)

Barbell Romanian Deadlift  
3 sets x 12  
Set 1 12 x 145 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 155 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 160 lbs  

Machine Seated Calf Raise  
4 sets x 12-15  
Set 1 15 x 70 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 80 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 115 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 115 lbs  

Machine Seated Leg Extension  
4 sets x 10-12 HEAVY AF
Set 1 12 x 140 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 150 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 170 lbs  
Set 4  11 x 180 lbs


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> AND I'M POSTING THIS NOW SO I CANT FUCK IT UP BECAUSE I'M STARVING AF RIGHT NOW AND I JUST ATE....




I've tried that before, didn't work 😔😔😔


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I've tried that before, didn't work 😔😔😔


Well now I'm more determined than ever to prove this all wrong.... but at the same time oddly pessimistic.

So far so good, thanks to 12 hour days where I can't deviate from the plan! But the test comes when I get home.

I should just go straight to bed.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Well now I'm more determined than ever to prove this all wrong.... but at the same time oddly pessimistic.
> 
> So far so good, thanks to 12 hour days where I can't deviate from the plan! But the test comes when I get home.
> 
> I should just go straight to bed.


You got this, you're stronger than I am. Do it then tell me how much of a bitch I am!!!  💪💪


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> You got this, you're stronger than I am. Do it then tell me how much of a bitch I am!!!  💪💪


You sir....have yourself a deal.





Bitch 😉😆


----------



## Bomb10shell

I'm going to bed before I eat everything in the snack cabinet. Thanks CJ............


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> Alright guys, coming for advice 😁
> 
> I asked coach about how to select weights for exercises, gave her my current philosophy on how I've been selecting, but raised the concern @Yano  mentioned with my opening and closing being 180# different.
> 
> She said that if I feel like a set was unproductive because my weights were too low, then to get the weight where it is productive and THEN start counting my sets.
> 
> I specifically said that I didn't think I *really felt it* until set 3, so she said that's where I would have started counting my 4 sets, essentially doing 6 total sets because my first were too light....
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm rambling now. How do you guys select your starting weights and how do you choose what to increase to set over set?


I'm obviously not anyone of authority, BUT... my brain still thinks the way it does now as it did then.  Once I typically have my baseline (if I've been doing the workout for a while), I add more weight once I break my max rep range per exercise.

Right now, I've had to re-establish my baseline b/c I went from 6-8 reps and 3/4 sets to.. a zillion sets and a zillion reps w/ 1000 second negatives.  LOL.  But, once I get my, "this is what I did,"  I add more next week if I can.  If I can't get above my min rep requirement, I lower the next set.

I know it sounds simple, _*but it's full intensity and full failure every time*_*,* so It starts off a few weeks w/ a swing, and then the routine will get tight.  Hit my plateau and hopefully by then my (or your) coach can/has switched it up.

EDIT:  adding this ->  God this sounds stupid and elementary.  BUT, it is what it is.


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> On a serious note... today is Pull day, so in an effort to never waste another set again, I looked at my max weights, 10RM, and estimated 1RM for the past month (thank you Trainerize for having all this super easy to find!!)
> 
> I'll put the exercises and set/rep program along with my max numbers so I can try to figure out this Yano way, even if it is a PL way
> 
> N.G. Pulldown 4x15,12,10,10
> Max Weight: 9@110
> 10RM: 100
> E1RM: 150
> 
> N.G. Row 4x12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold
> Max: 8@180
> 10RM: 160
> E1RM: 228
> 
> W.G. Lat Pulldown 4x15,12,10,8-10
> Max: 9@110
> 10RM: 100
> E1RM: 143
> 
> Single Arm Row 3x15-20
> Max: 17@70
> 10RM: n/a
> E1RM: 109.67
> 
> Cable Hammer Curl 3x15
> Max: 13@70
> 10RM: n/a
> E1RM: 100.33
> 
> Standing Straight Arm Pulldown 7x10-12
> Max: 10@70
> 10RM: 70
> E1RM: 95.67
> 
> So today's goals should look like this?
> N.G. Pulldown 4x15,12,10,10
> 15@95, 12@100, 10@105, 10@110
> 
> N.G. Row 4x12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold
> 12@165, 10@170, 8@175, 8@180 (this should be interesting since the weights on the machine only go by 20#s over 100#)
> 
> W.G. Lat Pulldown 4x15,12,10,8-10
> 15@95, 12@100, 10@105, 10@110
> 
> Single Arm Row 3x15-20
> 20@60, 20@65, 20@70
> 
> Cable Hammer Curl 3x15
> 15@60, 15@65, 15@70
> 
> Standing Straight Arm Pulldown 7x10-12
> 12@55, 12@57.5, 12@60, 12@62.5, 12@65, 12@67.5, 12@70


SEE! .. now YOU are speaking a language that *I* have to google.   wtf!?


----------



## Stickler

On a serious note, just wanted to say that I appreciate your effort and dedication, and document everything.  You push and push and it's awesome!  I used to be like that, and I've become that again over the past year in life and now back into fitness.  You take everything you read/hear into consideration and just "give it a shot," and it either works or it doesn't, but you do it.

Way to go.  Keep it up.  I appreciate it, just sayin'.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Breakfast
550 calories 
Carbs 65g · Fat 12g · Protein 35g  
Red Potatoes 300.0 gram(s)  
Garlic 10.0 g  
Red onion 50.0 g  
Polska Kielbasa, Turkey 3.0 oz.  
Boneless ham steak 3 oz
Coffee
AM supplements 

Smoothie (split into 2 meals)
447 calories
Carbs 43g · Fat 9g · Protein 54g  
Fudge Brownie Dymatize Iso-100, 2.0 Sc
Greens Trio 85.0 g  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled 50.0 g
Banana 59.0 g  
Pitted Dark Sweet Cherries 52.0 g  
Natural Triple Berry Blend 54.0 g

Taco Rice Bowl (split into 2 meals)
1305 calories
Carbs 139g · Fat 40g · Protein 89g  
Shredded Colby Jack Cheese 20.0 g  
90% lean ground beef, 8.0 oz  
Chicken Breast cooked 100.0 gram(s)  
Jasmine Rice 450.0 gram(s)  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled 67.0 g
Mild Pico De Gallo 70.0 g
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain 35.0 g
Taco seasoning
Hot Sauce

Bedtime Snack
100 calories
Carbs 10g · Fat 0g · Protein 15g  
Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt  (150g)
PM Supplements 

Rest day

Only 200ish ounces of water today

May have cracked the code on my feeling starving cycles. Thank goodness for tracking everything so you can see the trends eventually. Not hungry today! Actually struggled to get breakfast down...


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Breakfast
> 550 calories
> Carbs 65g · Fat 12g · Protein 35g
> Red Potatoes 300.0 gram(s)
> Garlic 10.0 g
> Red onion 50.0 g
> Polska Kielbasa, Turkey 3.0 oz.
> Boneless ham steak 3 oz
> Coffee
> AM supplements
> 
> Smoothie (split into 2 meals)
> 447 calories
> Carbs 43g · Fat 9g · Protein 54g
> Fudge Brownie Dymatize Iso-100, 2.0 Sc
> Greens Trio 85.0 g
> Avocado, Raw, Peeled 50.0 g
> Banana 59.0 g
> Pitted Dark Sweet Cherries 52.0 g
> Natural Triple Berry Blend 54.0 g
> 
> Taco Rice Bowl (split into 2 meals)
> 1305 calories
> Carbs 139g · Fat 40g · Protein 89g
> Shredded Colby Jack Cheese 20.0 g
> 90% lean ground beef, 8.0 oz
> Chicken Breast cooked 100.0 gram(s)
> Jasmine Rice 450.0 gram(s)
> Avocado, Raw, Peeled 67.0 g
> Mild Pico De Gallo 70.0 g
> Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain 35.0 g
> Taco seasoning
> Hot Sauce
> 
> Bedtime Snack
> 100 calories
> Carbs 10g · Fat 0g · Protein 15g
> Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt  (150g)
> PM Supplements
> 
> Rest day
> 
> Only 200ish ounces of water today
> 
> May have cracked the code on my feeling starving cycles. Thank goodness for tracking everything so you can see the trends eventually. Not hungry today! Actually struggled to get breakfast down...


OMG I'm going to steal your breakfast and lunch. Literally YOUR meals, cuz I'm not cooking shit!!!  😂


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> OMG I'm going to steal your breakfast and lunch. Literally YOUR meals, cuz I'm not cooking shit!!!  😂


You can try. I bite. Hard

Also training to crush a watermelon with my thighs, so good luck not getting squished too.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> OMG I'm going to steal your breakfast and lunch. Literally YOUR meals, cuz I'm not cooking shit!!!  😂


 But on a serious note, ninja foodie! Just chop and measure, throw the shit in, let it do the cooking!


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> You can try. I bite. Hard
> 
> Also training to crush a watermelon with my thighs, so good luck not getting squished too.


So aggressive!!!  😳😳😳


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> So aggressive!!!  😳😳😳


Only when it comes to food. I turn into a hangry bitch without my food 🤣


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Only when it comes to food. I turn into a hangry bitch without my food 🤣


Food>dogs>people. 

You could reverse the first two with no fight from me.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Food>dogs>people.
> 
> You could reverse the first two with no fight from me.


Okay you got me, aggressive about food, dogs, and kids. Don't mess with them and we're all good 👌


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> You can try. I bite. Hard
> 
> Also training to crush a watermelon with my thighs, so good luck not getting squished too.


You need to stay far away from my Kourtney Olson fantasies in some dreams I am that watermelon damn it ! haaaaahahaah.  👍


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> You need to stay far away from my Kourtney Olson fantasies in some dreams I am that watermelon damn it ! haaaaahahaah.  👍


Just don't let Gallagher find out!


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Just don't let Gallagher find out!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> You need to stay far away from my Kourtney Olson fantasies in some dreams I am that watermelon damn it ! haaaaahahaah.  👍


So in my other BB crew chats, about a year ago someone challenged the ladies in that group to a watermelon crushing challenge and showed us a gif of it being done, but none of us could do it. I've recently learned from that same crew that it takes an average of 361# of pressure to crush a watermelon...

So I need to keep working those adductors.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> So in my other BB crew chats, about a year ago someone challenged the ladies in that group to a watermelon crushing challenge and showed us a gif of it being done, but none of us could do it. I've recently learned from that same crew that it takes an average of 361# of pressure to crush a watermelon...
> 
> So I need to keep working those adductors.


theres a few vids of Kourtney smashing em i found when I was googling pics for the fitness crush's thread , it does not look easy.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> theres a few vids of Kourtney smashing em i found when I was googling pics for the fitness crush's thread , it does not look easy.


I think I'll go Google too... for um... inspiration, yeah that's it.


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> So in my other BB crew chats, about a year ago someone challenged the ladies in that group to a watermelon crushing challenge and showed us a gif of it being done, but none of us could do it. I've recently learned from that same crew that it takes an average of 361# of pressure to crush a watermelon...
> 
> So I need to keep working those adductors.


Gotta have goals


----------



## Stickler

What kinda log is this turning i to anyways?!  Lol.. you people talking about and posting watermelon 🍉..and all I can do is get hungry..

I need to get back on test. My gf will appreciate me more.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Pre workout 312 calories 
Carbs 44g · Fat 0g · Protein 27g  
Rice Cakes (Lightly Salted) 4.0 cake (9g)  
Mike's Hot Honey, 18.0 g  
Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 scoop
Coffee
Animal Pump

Intra workout
20g carbs, 5g creatine, 8g L-citrulline, Juiced Aminos

Post workout 527 calories 
Carbs 63g · Fat 15g · Protein 37g  
Cinnamon Life, 70.0 g  
Boneless ham steak, 4 oz  
Polska Kielbasa, Turkey, 2.0 oz.  
Pure Almond, Unsweetened Silk, 216.0 ml
AM Supplements 

Lunch 553 calories 
Carbs 65g · Fat 15g · Protein 42g  
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain, 56.0 g  
Shredded Colby Jack Cheese, 28.0 g  
Jasmine Rice 200.0 gram(s)  
Chicken Breast Cooked, 100.0 gram(s)  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled 40.0 g
Mild Pico De Gallo, 25.0 g

Sammich Craving 240 calories 
Carbs 28g · Fat 9g · Protein 10g  
Bread, Sandwich Wheat, 2.0 slice  
American Cheese, 2.0 slice
*ps- not worth it in the slightest 

Dinner 718 calories 
Carbs 50g · Fat 27g · Protein 68g  
Red Potatoes, 229.0 gram(s)  
Broccoli 179.0 g  
Filet Mignon, 245.0 gram  
Bleu Burger Blue Castello, 1.0 slice

Dessert 230 calories
Carbs 33g · Fat 10g · Protein 3g
Ice cream 🍦 
*ps- totally worth it

PM Supplements 

Total 2583 Calories
Carbs 282g · Fat 75g · Protein 186g




Upper 

Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up  
4 sets x 6-8 as little weight as posible  
Set 1 8 x 120 lbs  
Set 2 8 x 115 lbs  
Set 3 6 x 110 lbs  
Set 4 6 x 110 lbs  

Face Pulls with External Rotation  
4 sets x 12 HEAVY AF  
Set 1 12 x 150 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 150 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 150 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 150 lbs  

4 Way Shoulder Complex  
6 sets x 16  
Set 1 16 x 5 lbs  
Set 2 16 x 5 lbs  
Set 3 16 x 5 lbs  
Set 4 16 x 7.5 lbs  
Set 5 16 x 7.5 lbs  
Set 6 16 x 7.5 lbs

Dumbbell Single Arm Bent Over Row  
3 sets x 12,10,8  
Set 1 8 x 75 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 65 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 60 lbs  

Barbell Skullcrusher  
4 sets x 12,12,10,8  
Set 1 12 x 35 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 35 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 35 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 35 lbs

Circuit of 3 rounds  
Cable Rope Tricep Extension  
20  
Round 1 20 x 35 lbs  
Round 2 18 x 40 lbs  
Round 3 18 x 35 lbs  
Cable Bicep Curl  
20 no rest, knock out this SS circuit  
Round 1 20 x 45 lbs  
Round 2 16 x 50 lbs  
Round 3 18 x 45 lbs  

EZ Bar Preacher Curl  
2 sets x failure on curl machine. 20+ reps  
Set 1 22 x 25 lbs  
Set 2 21 x 25 lbs

Okay so I was weak weak today, makes sense when looking at a calendar. I'll get it back next week.


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Pre workout 312 calories
> Carbs 44g · Fat 0g · Protein 27g
> Rice Cakes (Lightly Salted) 4.0 cake (9g)
> Mike's Hot Honey, 18.0 g
> Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 scoop
> Coffee
> Animal Pump
> 
> Intra workout
> 20g carbs, 5g creatine, 8g L-citrulline, Juiced Aminos
> 
> Post workout 527 calories
> Carbs 63g · Fat 15g · Protein 37g
> Cinnamon Life, 70.0 g
> Boneless ham steak, 4 oz
> Polska Kielbasa, Turkey, 2.0 oz.
> Pure Almond, Unsweetened Silk, 216.0 ml
> AM Supplements
> 
> Lunch 553 calories
> Carbs 65g · Fat 15g · Protein 42g
> Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain, 56.0 g
> Shredded Colby Jack Cheese, 28.0 g
> Jasmine Rice 200.0 gram(s)
> Chicken Breast Cooked, 100.0 gram(s)
> Avocado, Raw, Peeled 40.0 g
> Mild Pico De Gallo, 25.0 g
> 
> Sammich Craving 240 calories
> Carbs 28g · Fat 9g · Protein 10g
> Bread, Sandwich Wheat, 2.0 slice
> American Cheese, 2.0 slice
> *ps- not worth it in the slightest
> 
> Dinner 718 calories
> Carbs 50g · Fat 27g · Protein 68g
> Red Potatoes, 229.0 gram(s)
> Broccoli 179.0 g
> Filet Mignon, 245.0 gram
> Bleu Burger Blue Castello, 1.0 slice
> 
> Dessert 230 calories
> Carbs 33g · Fat 10g · Protein 3g
> Ice cream 🍦
> *ps- totally worth it
> 
> PM Supplements
> 
> Total 2583 Calories
> Carbs 282g · Fat 75g · Protein 186g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper
> 
> Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up
> 4 sets x 6-8 as little weight as posible
> Set 1 8 x 120 lbs
> Set 2 8 x 115 lbs
> Set 3 6 x 110 lbs
> Set 4 6 x 110 lbs
> 
> Face Pulls with External Rotation
> 4 sets x 12 HEAVY AF
> Set 1 12 x 150 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 150 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 150 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 150 lbs
> 
> 4 Way Shoulder Complex
> 6 sets x 16
> Set 1 16 x 5 lbs
> Set 2 16 x 5 lbs
> Set 3 16 x 5 lbs
> Set 4 16 x 7.5 lbs
> Set 5 16 x 7.5 lbs
> Set 6 16 x 7.5 lbs
> 
> Dumbbell Single Arm Bent Over Row
> 3 sets x 12,10,8
> Set 1 8 x 75 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 65 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 60 lbs
> 
> Barbell Skullcrusher
> 4 sets x 12,12,10,8
> Set 1 12 x 35 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 35 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 35 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 35 lbs
> 
> Circuit of 3 rounds
> Cable Rope Tricep Extension
> 20
> Round 1 20 x 35 lbs
> Round 2 18 x 40 lbs
> Round 3 18 x 35 lbs
> Cable Bicep Curl
> 20 no rest, knock out this SS circuit
> Round 1 20 x 45 lbs
> Round 2 16 x 50 lbs
> Round 3 18 x 45 lbs
> 
> EZ Bar Preacher Curl
> 2 sets x failure on curl machine. 20+ reps
> Set 1 22 x 25 lbs
> Set 2 21 x 25 lbs
> 
> Okay so I was weak weak today, makes sense when looking at a calendar. I'll get it back next week.
> 
> View attachment 24748


Your diet looks okay, but if your hunger issues persist, you could consider bulking some of those meals up with extra veg.

For example, a cup or two of shredded romaine is fucking delicious in a rice bowl and increases satiety more than you might expect.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Your diet looks okay, but if your hunger issues persist, you could consider bulking some of those meals up with extra veg.
> 
> For example, a cup or two of shredded romaine is fucking delicious in a rice bowl and increases satiety more than you might expect.


I think that's a great idea. Love me some romaine! 

I've been completely fine the last couple of days actually, more like struggling to eat everything. But now I know the cycle and the why, so I'll be keeping a closer eye on that trend next month for sure!


----------



## MetatronTurtle

Bomb10shell said:


> You can try. I bite. Hard
> 
> Also training to crush a watermelon with my thighs, so good luck not getting squished too.


Not with your armpits? I thought you were better than this... 😢


----------



## Bomb10shell

MetatronTurtle said:


> Not with your armpits? I thought you were better than this... 😢


We've all gotta start somewhere. I think I'm closer to the quads crushing than the pits crushing.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Poor meal planning through the day leaves me with this kind of dinner....

I'm not even mad, but I have no clue how I'm going to eat it all.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Set 1: Ate to failure....
Rest 2 hours 
Set 2 coming soon


----------



## Bomb10shell

Iso-100 Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 scoop 
Cinnamon Brown Sugar Breakfast Biscuits 2.0 biscuits
Coffee

Half and half 2.0 tsp 
Jelly 1.0 tbsp 
Coffee
Sugar, 2.0 packet (3.5g) 
Bacon 2.0 slices 
Red Potatoes 150.0 gram(s) 
Pancakes 1.0 serving
Bread, Wheat 2.0 slices

Jasmine Rice 200.0 gram(s) 
Chicken Breast Cooked 100.0 gram(s) 
Broccoli 4.0 oz 
Extra Virgin Olive Oil 3.0 ml

Iso-100 Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 scoop 
Cinnamon Brown Sugar Breakfast Biscuits 2.0 biscuits
Coffee

Red Potatoes 277.0 gram(s) 
Broccoli 142.0 g 
Shredded Colby Jack Cheese 28.0 g 
Pure Irish Butter Kerrygold, 10.0 gram(s) 
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain 50.0 g
Filet Mignon 250.0 gram
*had to go two rounds with this one

EDIT TO ADD: 2300 calories (ish since Breakfast was out to eat), 264g carb, 57g fat, 182g protein 


Kinda cardio: spent a good chunk of the morning cleaning and scrubbing down the house. Like hands and knees on the floor deep cleaning all the nooks n crannies. Arms got a hell of a workout and my ass jiggles far more than I want it to. Note to mention that to coach at check in tomorrow that I'm starting to feel like a fatass again. Also note, if I'd just stick to the damn plan I probably wouldn't have this much jiggle to begin with.

Water sucked today.


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> Iso-100 Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 scoop
> Cinnamon Brown Sugar Breakfast Biscuits 2.0 biscuits
> Coffee
> 
> Half and half 2.0 tsp
> Jelly 1.0 tbsp
> Coffee
> Sugar, 2.0 packet (3.5g)
> Bacon 2.0 slices
> Red Potatoes 150.0 gram(s)
> Pancakes 1.0 serving
> Bread, Wheat 2.0 slices
> 
> Jasmine Rice 200.0 gram(s)
> Chicken Breast Cooked 100.0 gram(s)
> Broccoli 4.0 oz
> Extra Virgin Olive Oil 3.0 ml
> 
> Iso-100 Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 scoop
> Cinnamon Brown Sugar Breakfast Biscuits 2.0 biscuits
> Coffee
> 
> Red Potatoes 277.0 gram(s)
> Broccoli 142.0 g
> Shredded Colby Jack Cheese 28.0 g
> Pure Irish Butter Kerrygold, 10.0 gram(s)
> Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain 50.0 g
> Filet Mignon 250.0 gram
> *had to go two rounds with this one
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: 2300 calories (ish since Breakfast was out to eat), 264g carb, 57g fat, 182g protein
> 
> 
> Kinda cardio: spent a good chunk of the morning cleaning and scrubbing down the house. Like hands and knees on the floor deep cleaning all the nooks n crannies. Arms got a hell of a workout and my ass jiggles far more than I want it to. Note to mention that to coach at check in tomorrow that I'm starting to feel like a fatass again. Also note, if I'd just stick to the damn plan I probably wouldn't have this much jiggle to begin with.
> 
> Water sucked today.


Gotta have a clean house for a clear mind! Your logs are great and I'm impressed. Keep it up.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs A Week 

Barbell Box Squat  
4 sets x 5  
Set 1 12 x 205 lbs  
Set 2 8 x 225 lbs  
Set 3 6 x 245 lbs  
Set 4 7 x 265 lbs  
*HUGE PR AND SHORT TERM GOAL ACCOMPLISHED HERE!!!! 

Superset of 4 sets  
Machine Leg Press Narrow Stance  
15 HEAVY with full ROM  
Set 1 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 465 lbs <<pretty sure I cracked a rib at this point. Weight came down a little less than controlled and slammed my knee into my ribcage. It's pretty sore right now. 
Set 3 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 465 lbs  
Leg Press Machine Calf Raise  
12-15  
Set 1 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 465 lbs  
*way too many rest/pauses on these presses but I couldn't get myself out of the machine to lower the weights so I just powered through and rolled out and laid there for a while before I could move to singles.

Angled Machine Single Leg Press  
4 sets x 10-15  
Set 1 10 x 155 lbs  
Set 2 11 x 155 lbs  
Set 3 11 x 155 lbs  
Set 4 11 x 155 lbs  

Bodyweight Split Squat  
5 sets x 12-15 as low as physically possible  
35s rest between sets  
Set 1 15 reps   
Set 2 15 reps   
Set 3 15 reps   
Set 4 15 reps   
Set 5 15 reps 
*supposed to be smith machine, but I was fucked by this point. It was all I could do to hold onto a chair and rest/pause these into submission


----------



## RealEasy

Howzit Doll, Whatever is working for you you keep doing it and by the looks of your Pics your travelling along just fine. See a lot of comments from guys who after 2 years of training still look the same.
Keep up the good work


----------



## eazy

Bomb10shell said:


> HUGE PR AND SHORT TERM GOAL ACCOMPLISHED HERE


congrats


----------



## lifter6973

RealEasy said:


> Howzit Doll, Whatever is working for you you keep doing it and by the looks of your Pics your travelling along just fine. See a lot of comments from guys who after 2 years of training still look the same.
> Keep up the good work


Name some names there Hercules. Don't be such a passive aggressive little C U Next Tuesday.


----------



## GreenAmine

RealEasy said:


> Howzit Doll


WTF? "Howzit doll"? Take it easy, Leon Phelps.


RealEasy said:


> guys who after 2 years of training still look the same


That's a very pussy way to insult someone. At least tag them. Here's a quick tutorial:

@RealEasy should learn how to speak respectfully.

I'm sure even someone whose IQ = shoe size can learn how to add an @ in front of a username.


RealEasy said:


> your travelling


You're traveling*


----------



## lifter6973

GreenAmine said:


> WTF? "Howzit doll"? Take it easy, Leon Phelps.
> 
> That's a very pussy way to insult someone. At least tag them. Here's a quick tutorial:
> 
> @RealEasy should learn how to speak respectfully.
> 
> I'm sure even someone whose IQ = shoe size can learn how to add an @ in front of a username.
> 
> You're traveling*


LOL, I beat you to it....barely


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Arms got a hell of a workout and my ass jiggles far more than I want it to.


I see nothing wrong with this


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> I see nothing wrong with this


I must have missed this but yeah, nothing wrong with a big jiggly ass. Need something sizeable to smack and grab.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:
"Arms got a hell of a workout and my ass jiggles far more than I want it to."

Ok Ok some one has to do it ,, so I'll be the one to break  this all the way down to the middle school locker room ... 3 2 1 everybody sing


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> Bomb10shell said:
> "Arms got a hell of a workout and my ass jiggles far more than I want it to."
> 
> Ok Ok some one has to do it ,, so I'll be the one to break  this all the way down to the middle school locker room ... 3 2 1 everybody sing


Right on bro. Red beans and rice didn't miss her. I'll take a big booty (fat bottom) girl any day over some skinny stick figure bitch.


----------



## Stickler

RealEasy said:


> Howzit Doll, Whatever is working for you you keep doing it and by the looks of your Pics your travelling along just fine. See a lot of comments from guys who after 2 years of training still look the same.
> Keep up the good work


Mr. 2 post wonder.. go back to tinder and bang whatever fucking rat trap you crawled out from. I mean,  I'm fat and working on it, BUT.... OH THE GLORY DAYS.... not... glory hole fucktard. 

This woman has respectfully posted SERIOUS  shit in her log and I have no tie to her other than this log. Don't ruin a good thing.

Maybe stfu or go introduce yourself so we can say the same thing, and then see if the wind takes you to ban city!

Sorry.. tren flashback. .. anyway. Stay classy Los Angeles.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Bomb10shell said:
> "Arms got a hell of a workout and my ass jiggles far more than I want it to."
> 
> Ok Ok some one has to do it ,, so I'll be the one to break  this all the way down to the middle school locker room ... 3 2 1 everybody sing


This is MY JAM!!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Awww feeling the love today guys. Thanks for all the support. 💗

Okay, "nutrition" for the day. Was a Sam's Club run kinda day, and that's pretty far from my current location so things got weird. Anyways... IIFYM?? I'll be better tomorrow 

Rice Cakes (Lightly Salted), 4.0 cake (9g)  
Mike's Hot Honey, 18.0 g  
Salt

Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 scoop  
Coffee 1.0 cup (8 fl oz)
Biscotti, Almond, 1.0 piece  

French Dip & Swiss Arby's, 327.0 g  
Curly Fries Arby's, 1.0 Snack

Fudge Brownie Dymatize Iso-100, 2.0 Scoop

Protein Gatorade Zero, 500.0 mL  
Chicken Breast Cooked, 125.0 gram(s)  
Jasmine Rice 164.0 gram(s)  
Mild Pico De Gallo 50.0 g

Microwave Popcorn, Butter Lovers 5.0 tbsp unpopped  
Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt, 1.0 container

Carbohydrates (254g)  
Fat (62g)  
Protein (179g)
2299 calories


On a side note....my new favorite current photo of myself: 
Come here you big beautiful bag of carbs and tell me about all the weight we're going to lift and muscles we're going to build 😍


----------



## Stickler

Stickler said:


> Mr. 2 post wonder.. go back to tinder and bang whatever fucking rat trap you crawled out from. I mean,  I'm fat and working on it, BUT.... OH THE GLORY DAYS.... not... glory hole fucktard.
> 
> This woman has respectfully posted SERIOUS  shit in her log and I have no tie to her other than this log. Don't ruin a good thing.
> 
> Maybe stfu or go introduce yourself so we can say the same thing, and then see if the wind takes you to ban city!
> 
> Sorry.. tren flashback. .. anyway. Stay classy Los Angeles.


Btw @Bomb10shell  I may have just become you're older over protective cousin. I've done this before. I hate douche bags. Sorry.


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> Awww feeling the love today guys. Thanks for all the support. 💗
> 
> Okay, "nutrition" for the day. Was a Sam's Club run kinda day, and that's pretty far from my current location so things got weird. Anyways... IIFYM?? I'll be better tomorrow
> 
> Rice Cakes (Lightly Salted), 4.0 cake (9g)
> Mike's Hot Honey, 18.0 g
> Salt
> 
> Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 scoop
> Coffee 1.0 cup (8 fl oz)
> Biscotti, Almond, 1.0 piece
> 
> French Dip & Swiss Arby's, 327.0 g
> Curly Fries Arby's, 1.0 Snack
> 
> Fudge Brownie Dymatize Iso-100, 2.0 Scoop
> 
> Protein Gatorade Zero, 500.0 mL
> Chicken Breast Cooked, 125.0 gram(s)
> Jasmine Rice 164.0 gram(s)
> Mild Pico De Gallo 50.0 g
> 
> Microwave Popcorn, Butter Lovers 5.0 tbsp unpopped
> Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt, 1.0 container
> 
> Carbohydrates (254g)
> Fat (62g)
> Protein (179g)
> 2299 calories
> 
> 
> On a side note....my new favorite current photo of myself:
> Come here you big beautiful bag of carbs and tell me about all the weight we're going to lift and muscles we're going to build 😍
> View attachment 24831


Wait.. is that a jasmine rice bullet proof vest? Or is this photoshop magic?  Lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Stickler said:


> Wait.. is that a jasmine rice bullet proof vest? Or is this photoshop magic?  Lol


Its a 50# bag of rice that I'm in love with.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Stickler said:


> Btw @Bomb10shell  I may have just become you're older over protective cousin. I've done this before. I hate douche bags. Sorry.


This is completely acceptable. I hate dbags too, I've had a few in my life and just learned to ignore them and move on once I've identified them that is lol


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> Its a 50# bag of rice that I'm in love with.


Stop loving rice. I think there's therapy for this.  At least that's what my bacon counselor told me.


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> This is completely acceptable. I hate dbags too, I've had a few in my life and just learned to ignore them and move on once I've identified them that is lol


I'm a fan of a curb stomp deterrent example. But that's just tren trying to get the best of me..  fuck dbags


----------



## Test_subject

Bomb10shell said:


> Awww feeling the love today guys. Thanks for all the support. 💗
> 
> Okay, "nutrition" for the day. Was a Sam's Club run kinda day, and that's pretty far from my current location so things got weird. Anyways... IIFYM?? I'll be better tomorrow
> 
> Rice Cakes (Lightly Salted), 4.0 cake (9g)
> Mike's Hot Honey, 18.0 g
> Salt
> 
> Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 scoop
> Coffee 1.0 cup (8 fl oz)
> Biscotti, Almond, 1.0 piece
> 
> French Dip & Swiss Arby's, 327.0 g
> Curly Fries Arby's, 1.0 Snack
> 
> Fudge Brownie Dymatize Iso-100, 2.0 Scoop
> 
> Protein Gatorade Zero, 500.0 mL
> Chicken Breast Cooked, 125.0 gram(s)
> Jasmine Rice 164.0 gram(s)
> Mild Pico De Gallo 50.0 g
> 
> Microwave Popcorn, Butter Lovers 5.0 tbsp unpopped
> Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt, 1.0 container
> 
> Carbohydrates (254g)
> Fat (62g)
> Protein (179g)
> 2299 calories
> 
> 
> On a side note....my new favorite current photo of myself:
> Come here you big beautiful bag of carbs and tell me about all the weight we're going to lift and muscles we're going to build 😍
> View attachment 24831


This is the requisite amount of love that anyone who is serious about bodybuilding should have for their rice.

I wish the two of you many months of happiness together.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Just out of curiosity, where do you get your rice?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I love my rice with salt, pepper and famous Dave's devil's spit seasoning thrown in with it into the rice cooker then fluffed with butter after


----------



## Bomb10shell

Skullcrusher said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you get your rice?


Sams club. $32 for this beauty


----------



## Bomb10shell

FlyingPapaya said:


> I love my rice with salt, pepper and famous Dave's devil's spit seasoning thrown in with it into the rice cooker then fluffed with butter after


I did read that you are an expert on fluffing 😉

Might have to give this a try


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Well


----------



## Bomb10shell

PUSH

Warmup, primer, mobility, etc, and so forth

Machine Seated Reverse Fly  
7 sets x 10-12  
15s rest between sets  
Set 1 12 x 52.5 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 57.5 lbs  
Set 5 12 x 57.5 lbs  
Set 6 10 x 60 lbs  
Set 7 12 x 60 lbs  

Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press  
5 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY
Set 1 12 x 75 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 80 lbs  
Set 3 7 x 85 lbs  
Set 4 6 x 85 lbs *i didn't like how sloppy these were so I did them again
Set 5 6 x 85 lbs *much better this time around 

Superset of 4 sets  
Cable Lateral Raise  
20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height  
Set 1 20 x 17.5 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 17.5 lbs  
Set 3 13 x 17.5 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 20 lbs  
Plate Y Raise  
15  
Set 1 15 x 7.5 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 7.5 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 7.5 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 10 lbs  

Incline Smush / Hex Press  
3 sets x 20  
Set 1 20 x 25 lbs  
Set 2 20 x 30 lbs  
Set 3 20 x 35 lbs 

Dumbbell Front Raise  
3 sets x 15 alternating  
Set 1 15 x 15 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 15 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 20 lbs  *this was death

Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension  
5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10  
Set 1 15 x 80 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 82.5 lbs  
Set 3 11 x 85 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 85 lbs  
Set 5  10 x 82.5 lbs *trying to catch my breath and had a kid come up and ask me if I always shake like that on my last reps and why do I push so hard. Tried to explain reps to failure and why to him. Not sure if I got the point across or not. Guess we'll see as he progresses or not.

Kinda feeling like a fatass...kinda feeling like a badass...wishing I looked like the Savage She-Hulk


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> PUSH
> 
> Warmup, primer, mobility, etc, and so forth
> 
> Machine Seated Reverse Fly
> 7 sets x 10-12
> 15s rest between sets
> Set 1 12 x 52.5 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 57.5 lbs
> Set 5 12 x 57.5 lbs
> Set 6 10 x 60 lbs
> Set 7 12 x 60 lbs
> 
> Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press
> 5 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY
> Set 1 12 x 75 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 80 lbs
> Set 3 7 x 85 lbs
> Set 4 6 x 85 lbs *i didn't like how sloppy these were so I did them again
> Set 5 6 x 85 lbs *much better this time around
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Cable Lateral Raise
> 20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height
> Set 1 20 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 3 13 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 20 lbs
> Plate Y Raise
> 15
> Set 1 15 x 7.5 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 7.5 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 7.5 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 10 lbs
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press
> 3 sets x 20
> Set 1 20 x 25 lbs
> Set 2 20 x 30 lbs
> Set 3 20 x 35 lbs
> 
> Dumbbell Front Raise
> 3 sets x 15 alternating
> Set 1 15 x 15 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 15 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 20 lbs  *this was death
> 
> Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension
> 5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10
> Set 1 15 x 80 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 82.5 lbs
> Set 3 11 x 85 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 85 lbs
> Set 5  10 x 82.5 lbs *trying to catch my breath and had a kid come up and ask me if I always shake like that on my last reps and why do I push so hard. Tried to explain reps to failure and why to him. Not sure if I got the point across or not. Guess we'll see as he progresses or not.
> 
> Kinda feeling like a fatass...kinda feeling like a badass...wishing I looked like the Savage She-Hulk
> 
> View attachment 24843
> View attachment 24844
> View attachment 24845
> View attachment 24846


what's with all the accessories on the left arm?


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> what's with all the accessories on the left arm?


Various meanings and collections of things over the years. One from a dear friend of mine says "stay hungry" she got it for me in my first prep so that anytime I wanted to pick up a cheeseburger it would remind me to put it back down and stay hungry. Now it's a reminder to stay hungry for my goals.

One is a breast cancer awareness bracelet. Too much of that in my family so it's always on my mind. 

One is a memorial for my baby born to Heaven. 

One was hand picked by my amazing kiddo because "it reminded him of me".

I've collected and worn them for so long it feels weird not to wear them now.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> PUSH
> 
> Warmup, primer, mobility, etc, and so forth
> 
> Machine Seated Reverse Fly
> 7 sets x 10-12
> 15s rest between sets
> Set 1 12 x 52.5 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 57.5 lbs
> Set 5 12 x 57.5 lbs
> Set 6 10 x 60 lbs
> Set 7 12 x 60 lbs
> 
> Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press
> 5 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY
> Set 1 12 x 75 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 80 lbs
> Set 3 7 x 85 lbs
> Set 4 6 x 85 lbs *i didn't like how sloppy these were so I did them again
> Set 5 6 x 85 lbs *much better this time around
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Cable Lateral Raise
> 20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height
> Set 1 20 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 3 13 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 20 lbs
> Plate Y Raise
> 15
> Set 1 15 x 7.5 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 7.5 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 7.5 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 10 lbs
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press
> 3 sets x 20
> Set 1 20 x 25 lbs
> Set 2 20 x 30 lbs
> Set 3 20 x 35 lbs
> 
> Dumbbell Front Raise
> 3 sets x 15 alternating
> Set 1 15 x 15 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 15 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 20 lbs  *this was death
> 
> Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension
> 5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10
> Set 1 15 x 80 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 82.5 lbs
> Set 3 11 x 85 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 85 lbs
> Set 5  10 x 82.5 lbs *trying to catch my breath and had a kid come up and ask me if I always shake like that on my last reps and why do I push so hard. Tried to explain reps to failure and why to him. Not sure if I got the point across or not. Guess we'll see as he progresses or not.
> 
> Kinda feeling like a fatass...kinda feeling like a badass...wishing I looked like the Savage She-Hulk
> 
> View attachment 24843
> View attachment 24844
> View attachment 24845
> View attachment 24846


Nice work !! She Hulk hah ,, only thing missing is the green paint , you keep at it


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> Various meanings and collections of things over the years. One from a dear friend of mine says "stay hungry" she got it for me in my first prep so that anytime I wanted to pick up a cheeseburger it would remind me to put it back down and stay hungry. Now it's a reminder to stay hungry for my goals.
> 
> One is a breast cancer awareness bracelet. Too much of that in my family so it's always on my mind.
> 
> One is a memorial for my baby born to Heaven.
> 
> One was hand picked by my amazing kiddo because "it reminded him of me".
> 
> I've collected and worn them for so long it feels weird not to wear them now.


I've seen a lot of breast cancer too across families. I wear as few accessories as possible in the gym. I don't even like watches and I take off my wedding ring.
When I was younger outside of the gym I used to wear a lot of accessories but not so much anymore. Thanks for sharing the meanings.

You ever hear of Corrine Crabtree? If so, thoughts?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Nice work !! She Hulk hah ,, only thing missing is the green paint , you keep at it


I think I want to be this version for Halloween this year 😅 but in reality it'll be like 7 more years before I look like that


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> I've seen a lot of breast cancer too across families. I wear as few accessories as possible in the gym. I don't even like watches and I take off my wedding ring.
> When I was younger outside of the gym I used to wear a lot of accessories but not so much anymore. Thanks for sharing the meanings.
> 
> You ever hear of Corrine Crabtree? If so, thoughts?


I haven't. I'll look her up.


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> I haven't. I'll look her up.


Your stay hungry explanation reminded me of her. My wife is big into her. I don't know what to think. She has a foul mouth. 
I tend to lean towards she is just another popular online influencer making money on the internet. The foul mouth to me is pretty much her schtick.


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> I tend to lean towards she is just another popular online influencer making money on the internet.


That was my initial impression too, but I haven't listened to her yet


----------



## Bomb10shell

This was yesterday's noms

Rice Cakes (Lightly Salted)  
Quaker, 4.0 cake (9g)  
Mike's Hot Honey, 18.0 g  
Salt
Animal Pump

Intra workout mix

Fudge Brownie Dymatize Iso-100, 1.0 Sc

Red Potatoes 250.0 gram(s)  
Red onion 100.0 g  
Polska Kielbasa, Turkey 90.0 gram(s)  
Boneless ham steak 4 3/5 oz
Morning supplements
Test C

Jasmine Rice 175.0 gram(s)  
90% lean ground beef, 175.0 gram  
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain 60.0 g  
Mild Pico De Gallo 30.0 g

Filet Mignon 185.0 gram  
Corn 91.0 g
Broccoli 277.0 g  
Red Potatoes 250.0 gram(s)

Ice cream sundae *My son's reward for not saying fuck or calling anyone a fuckhead but I left room in my macros for one too. 

Evening supplements

2431 calories
Carbohydrates (277g)  
Fat (65g)  
Protein (175g)


----------



## Bomb10shell

PULL DAY

*right serratus less than thrilled after OHP yesterday
*left ribs feeling cracked or bruised or something still
*Starting to wonder if a deload is in order because suddenly there are injuries and lack of recovery overall 🤔 
*also I really took that Kai Green video that IronSoul posted to heart and started thinking more about the contractions and physical movement over how much weight I was moving and tried it out today. 

Neutral Grip Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,10,10 HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY AF  
Set 1 15 x 100 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 102.5 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 102.5 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 100 lbs  

Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row  
4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold  
Set 1 10 x 165 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 160 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 160 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 140 lbs  

Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10  
Set 1 15 x 90 lbs  
Set 2 13 x 80 lbs  
Set 3 11 x 80 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 80 lbs

Machine Seated Single Arm Row  
3 sets x 15-20, make them count  
Set 1 18 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 50 lbs  

Cable Rope Hammer Curl  
3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF  
Set 1 15 x 40 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 50 lbs  

Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm  
4 sets x 10-12  
15s hard pose between sets
Set 1 12 x 30 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 50 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 50 lbs

No PRs for weight, reps, or volume.... but like RiR0 said, progression can be moving the load with better execution and I definitely felt that today. Better form, better TUT, better muscle activation IMO.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Rice Cakes (Lightly Salted) 4.0 cake (9g)  
Fudge Brownie Dymatize Iso-100, 1.0 Scoop
Mike's Hot Honey, 23.0 g
Animal Pak

Intra workout supps

Red Potatoes, 317.0 gram(s)  
Red onion 70.0 g  
Polska Kielbasa, Turkey, 70.0 gram(s)  
Boneless ham steak 5 7/9 oz
Morning supplements 

Banana  
60.0 g  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled   
35.5 g
Pitted Dark Sweet Cherries, 36.0 g  
Mango Chunks 34.5 g
Iso-100 Isolate, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc

Chicken Cordon Bleu, 1.0 piece
Red Potatoes, 100.0 gram(s)

A reasonable and rational adult said I needed to eat dinner and not just drink margaritas.... so dinner
Pork Tenderloin, 4 2/5 oz  
Corn, 73.0 gram  
Red Potatoes, 151.0 gram(s)

Evening supplements


Extras
750mL margarita mix
Popcorn (better portion of bag)
An episode of Billions
I'm being an emotional and whiney girl and taking work shit far too seriously


Now I'm going to go to bed before I say or do or post something stupid. 👍👍 night all! I have no idea how I typed this all 🤔😆


----------



## TomJ

Bomb10shell said:


> A reasonable and rational adult said I needed to eat dinner and not just drink margaritas....



Fuck the haters

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> An episode of Billions
> I'm being an emotional and whiney girl and taking work shit far too seriously


Emotional health is part of this game too and I feel it gets heavily overlooked. That's why there's therapy along with workouts. At the very least, you have us!


Bomb10shell said:


> Now I'm going to go to bed before I say or do or post something stupid. 👍👍 night all! I have no idea how I typed this all 🤔😆


Lol.. I say or do or post dumb regrettable shit all the time. It happens, but good for you on seeing the signs.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Stickler said:


> Emotional health is part of this game too and I feel it gets heavily overlooked. That's why there's therapy along with workouts. At the very least, you have us!
> 
> Lol.. I say or do or post dumb regrettable shit all the time. It happens, but good for you on seeing the signs.


Thanks, but seriously, I was being really upset about shit that just doesn't matter. Just a series of things in the day that just progressively made me more and more upset. 

I almost posted a rant thread about the whole situation while I was all riled up and didn't. It wasn't contributing anything to the board and it wouldn't make me feel any better so nope, move on and drink margaritas. 

I only recognized the signs when I started trying to figure out how to drunk crop photos of my ass that I was like.... it's time to put the phone down girl and go to bed. 😆


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> how to drunk crop photos of my ass that I was like....


I too am guilty of drunk cropping my ass.  Apparently I never saw the signs before it was too late. Then I lit the device on fire so there was zero evidence to the public.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Thanks, but seriously, I was being really upset about shit that just doesn't matter. Just a series of things in the day that just progressively made me more and more upset.
> 
> I almost posted a rant thread about the whole situation while I was all riled up and didn't. It wasn't contributing anything to the board and it wouldn't make me feel any better so nope, move on and drink margaritas.
> 
> I only recognized the signs when I started trying to figure out how to drunk crop photos of my ass that I was like.... it's time to put the phone down girl and go to bed. 😆


Many have posted rant threads to get non fitness related stuff of their chest. I can only speak for myself when I say there's no judgment, I see it for what it is.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Many have posted rant threads to get non fitness related stuff of their chest. I can only speak for myself when I say there's no judgment, I see it for what it is.


Upon sober thinking... this would have been a much healthier outlet then a whole lot of margaritas. But damn they were tasty


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Upon sober thinking... this would have been a much healthier outlet then a whole lot of margaritas. But damn they were tasty


I chose bourbon the other night myself. 🍻


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I chose bourbon the other night myself. 🍻


One thing I want to get into and just haven't found "the one" yet.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> One thing I want to get into and just haven't found "the one" yet.


You mean a starter bourbon?


----------



## Yano

6 follow up posts ,,, 6 and no one has asked  ... soooo what happend to these butt pics ?

 I am ashamed of you all. This is not the group I thought it was.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> You mean a starter bourbon?


Yes. Or any bourbon


----------



## CJ

Bulleit or Four Roses were decent, inexpensive one's I'd recommend. 

Go to a whiskey bar, tell the bar keep what's up, he'll hook you up with a flight of beginner deliciousness. Yes, you want an ice cube.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Yes. Or any bourbon


Knob Creek , 4 Roses Single Barrel is nice ,, ive *looks for the wife ... uh heard. Eagle Rare is nice as well.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Knob Creek , 4 Roses Single Barrel is nice ,, ive *looks for the wife ... uh heard. Eagle Rare is nice as well.


Lol, I bought a bottle of Eagle Rare for my first coach as a "thanks for making my ass look better" So I've heard good things. 



CJ said:


> Bulleit or Four Roses were decent, inexpensive one's I'd recommend.
> 
> Go to a whiskey bar, tell the bar keep what's up, he'll hook you up with a flight of beginner deliciousness. Yes, you want an ice cube.


Yes. This is a good idea! Copy that on the ice. Maybe thats my previous problem 🤔


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Lol, I bought a bottle of Eagle Rare for my first coach as a "thanks for making my ass look better" So I've heard good things.
> 
> 
> Yes. This is a good idea! Copy that on the ice. Maybe thats my previous problem 🤔


I've been looking for Eagle Rare, haven't come across it yet


----------



## Yano

Want .... ICE ??? .....  I think its best to merely pass the cube over the glass and scare it a little ,, dont just punish good hooch with an ice cube .... 

Ice ... sheesh!


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Knob Creek , 4 Roses Single Barrel is nice ,, ive *looks for the wife ... uh heard. Eagle Rare is nice as well.


I've had 4R Small Batch, and Small Batch Select. Both good. I'd choose regular Small Batch, since it's much cheaper.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Want .... ICE ??? .....  I think its best to merely pass the cube over the glass and scare it a little ,, dont just punish good hooch with an ice cube ....
> 
> Ice ... sheesh!
> 
> View attachment 24957


I like to try new ones with no ice first, then add the ball/cube.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I've had 4R Small Batch, and Small Batch Select. Both good. I'd choose regular Small Batch, since it's much cheaper.


Yeah theres no point in spending big bucks as you develop your palette and learn about the different notes and flavors you are going to encounter , good point. 

I was always way more of a scotch drinker , love my single malts.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Yeah theres no point in spending big bucks as you develop your palette and learn about the different notes and flavors you are going to encounter , good point.
> 
> I was always way more of a scotch drinker , love my single malts.


I messed up early, bought an expensive flight of good bourbon. Completely wasted on me.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I like to try new ones with no ice first, then add the ball/cube.


Right on then you can get it in your mouth and taste it , get the notes in your nose ,, then worry about treating it like a porch drink. right on


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I messed up early, bought an expensive flight of good bourbon. Completely wasted on me.


This was my jam before I stopped drinking on the regular. Amazing but it's nothing to recommend to some one that hasn't really developed an appreciation for good whisky. It would be a complete waste of 400 bucks if you could find a current year release on sale. 


			https://www.themacallan.com/en-us/double-cask-18-years-old


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I've been looking for Eagle Rare, haven't come across it yet


I have a friend in Kentucky who collects various items, this bottle being one of them. Bought it off of him on my way to coaches gym in NC.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Rest day

Got some cardio steps in

Same ol same ol
Red Potatoes 300.0 gram(s)  
Garlic  10.0 g  
Red onion  50.0 g  
gouda and pear chicken sausage 1.0 link 
Boneless ham steak 2 oz

Fruity smoothie
Banana  60.0 g  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled   35.5 g
Pitted Dark Sweet Cherries 36.0 g  
Mango Chunks   34.5 g  
Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla 1.0 scoop

Taco Rice (Split into 2)
90% lean ground beef, 6.8 oz  
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain  56.0 g  
Shredded Colby Jack Cheese 28.0 g  
Jasmine Rice  500.0 gram(s)  🤯
Chicken Breast Cooked 196.0 gram(s)  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled   88.0 g
Taco seasoning
Hot Sauce
Needed pico 😕

For something that wasn't water
Kombucha, Gingerade, Organic & Raw GT's, 1.0 bottle 

Bedtime snacks
Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt, 1.0 container

2386 calories
Carbohydrates (268g)  
Fat (62g)  
Protein (186g)


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> Bulleit or Four Roses were decent, inexpensive one's I'd recommend.
> 
> Go to a whiskey bar, tell the bar keep what's up, he'll hook you up with a flight of beginner deliciousness. Yes, you want an ice cube.


Four Roses gets recommended a lot.
I'm still a big fan of Turkey 101.
When I drink which is pretty rare these days.
I just get a double on the rocks and let that last a long time.


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> Four Roses gets recommended a lot.
> I'm still a big fan of Turkey 101.
> When I drink which is pretty rare these days.
> I just get a double on the rocks and let that last a long time.


WT was the old mans drink ,,, I can't even stand the smell of it. Too many memories with that jug sitting on the table I would rather just forget haahaha.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Not feeling strong this week, so I'm switching it around a lil to still make progress instead of just beating myself up about how much of a weak bitch I am...

LOWER A WEEK (modified)
Today I really focused on long contractions, long iso holds, and slow movements. My weight numbers suck comparatively but I'm wrecked.

Machine Seated Leg Curl  
5 sets x 20,15,12,10  
Set 1 15 x 50 lbs (warm up)
Set 2 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 100 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 100 lbs  
Set 5 9 x 100 lbs  

Bear Hack Squat (Narrow V, As low as the pins would let me go)
3 sets x 10,8,6
Set 1 10 x 230 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 250 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 270 lbs  

Landmine Squat  (ATG, 1/4 pulse at bottom <this was an accident on the first rep but holy hell it hit those glutes so hard i kept at it)
4 sets x 10. What you max at 6, then do 10.  
Set 1 10 x 60 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 60 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 60 lbs  
Set 4 8.25 x 60 lbs (couldn't get back up after the 1/4 rep pulse)

Machine Seated Leg Extension  
4 sets x 15 HEAVY AF  
Set 1 15 x 100 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 100 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 100 lbs  

Leg Extension Hip Thrust  
4 sets x 12  
Set 1 12 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 70 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 70 lbs  
Set 4  11 x 70 lbs

I'm in love with my lil baby quads coming in 😍 Grow lil babies, GROW!



And not that anyone asked, but DAMN 🤩🤩🍑🍑 This thing is going to be a shelf if I keep this up.


----------



## TomJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Not feeling strong this week, so I'm switching it around a lil to still make progress instead of just beating myself up about how much of a weak bitch I am...
> 
> LOWER A WEEK (modified)
> Today I really focused on long contractions, long iso holds, and slow movements. My weight numbers suck comparatively but I'm wrecked.
> 
> Machine Seated Leg Curl
> 5 sets x 20,15,12,10
> Set 1 15 x 50 lbs (warm up)
> Set 2 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 100 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 100 lbs
> Set 5 9 x 100 lbs
> 
> Bear Hack Squat (Narrow V, As low as the pins would let me go)
> 3 sets x 10,8,6
> Set 1 10 x 230 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 250 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 270 lbs
> 
> Landmine Squat  (ATG, 1/4 pulse at bottom <this was an accident on the first rep but holy hell it hit those glutes so hard i kept at it)
> 4 sets x 10. What you max at 6, then do 10.
> Set 1 10 x 60 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 60 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 60 lbs
> Set 4 8.25 x 60 lbs (couldn't get back up after the 1/4 rep pulse)
> 
> Machine Seated Leg Extension
> 4 sets x 15 HEAVY AF
> Set 1 15 x 100 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 100 lbs
> 
> Leg Extension Hip Thrust
> 4 sets x 12
> Set 1 12 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 70 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 70 lbs
> Set 4  11 x 70 lbs
> 
> I'm in love with my lil baby quads coming in 😍 Grow lil babies, GROW!
> View attachment 25137
> 
> 
> And not that anyone asked, but DAMN 🤩🤩🍑🍑 This thing is going to be a shelf if I keep this up.
> View attachment 25138


keep it up and youll be flipping solo cups on that in notime!


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Not feeling strong this week, so I'm switching it around a lil to still make progress instead of just beating myself up about how much of a weak bitch I am...


“All that we are is the result of what we have thought. The mind is everything. What we think we become.” Buddha​
Now I do wear some pretty thick glasses and I ain't sure  what you're seeing in the mirror but from where I'm standing ..... *looks .... who I see in there ,,sure don't look like no weak bitch to me ..... just sayin.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> “All that we are is the result of what we have thought. The mind is everything. What we think we become.” Buddha​
> Now I do wear some pretty thick glasses and I ain't sure  what you're seeing in the mirror but from where I'm standing ..... *looks .... who I see in there ,,sure don't look like no weak bitch to me ..... just sayin.
> View attachment 25140


Soooo I should be this version for Halloween instead? 🎃


----------



## iGone

Bomb10shell said:


> Soooo I should be this version for Halloween instead? 🎃


Just make sure you don't accidentally end up blue, there was some concerning Smurf images posted in another thread the other day lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> “All that we are is the result of what we have thought. The mind is everything. What we think we become.” Buddha​


With that video you sent, I'll be thinking beast mode now 💪👏


----------



## Yano

iGone said:


> Just make sure you don't accidentally end up blue, there was some concerning Smurf images posted in another thread the other day lol


Smurfettes hot ! y'all can kiss my ass !!


----------



## Bomb10shell

iGone said:


> Just make sure you don't accidentally end up blue, there was some concerning Smurf images posted in another thread the other day lol


Oh I missed these...although maybe that's for the best?


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Oh I missed these...although maybe that's for the best?


Deff for the best ....


----------



## iGone

Bomb10shell said:


> Oh I missed these...although maybe that's for the best?


If you're not into smurfs, definitely for the best hahaha


----------



## Bomb10shell

Well today was a fun one for sure.... hope you all enjoy 

UPPER, plus shenanigans

Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up  
4 sets x 6-8 as little weight as posible; slow negatives
Set 1 8 x 120 lbs  
Set 2 8 x 120 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 120 lbs  
Set 4 6 x 120 lbs  

Face Pulls with External Rotation  
4 sets x 12 HEAVY AF; long iso hold 
Set 1 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 120 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 120 lbs

4 Way Shoulder Complex  
6 sets x 16  
Set 1 16 x 5 lbs (today's workout partner, aka my son, said I'm too strong to only use 5s and 10 was my number)
Set 2 14 x 10 lbs (I tried to pick up the 5s again, but I swear, the sass on this kid... hand on his hip and look on his face in an EXACT replica of my, really? You're not going to listen to me? Face and body language. "Mom, I TOLD YOU, you are stronger than that and have to use TEEENNN" so i put my 5s down and tried for 10s and surprised myself)
Set 3 10 x 10 lbs; dropset 6 x 5 lbs (I didn't dare start with 5s after "the look" so I made these into a dropset)
Set 4 8 x 10 lbs; dropset 8 x 5 lbs  
Set 5 7 x 10 lbs; dropset 9 x 5 lbs  
Set 6 9 x 10 lbs; dropset 7 x 5 lbs

Dumbbell Single Arm Bent Over Row  
3 sets x 12,10,8  
Set 1 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 60 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 60 lbs  
*didn't bring my straps, definitely need them to keep my db weight up

Barbell Skullcrusher  
4 sets x 12,12,10,8  
Set 1 12 x 30 lbs  
Set 2 11 x 30 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 30 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 30 lbs ("that was a REALLY GOOD JOB mom, you were doing good work, good job! 🥺)

Circuit of 3 rounds  
Cable Rope Tricep Extension  
20  
Round 1 20 x 35 lbs  
Round 2 20 x 35 lbs  
Round 3 17 x 35 lbs  
Cable Bicep Curl  
20 no rest, knock out this SS circuit  
Round 1 20 x 40 lbs  
Round 2 20 x 40 lbs  
Round 3 18 x 40 lbs  

EZ Bar Preacher Curl  
2 sets x failure on curl machine. 20+ reps  
Set 1 22 x 30 lbs  
Set 2 18 x 30 lbs

Kiddo wanted to do a workout, so this is what he managed to piece together:

D's RANDOM EXERCISES
Push-ups: 2 "real" 2 on knees
Kettle bell pickups: a lot of reps, wasnt counting 10#
Face Pulls 10ish x 10#
Bouncy ball rolling x2 all the way around the gym and back into the stretching room
Bench lying snack eating
Db shoulder around the worlds (surprisingly great form) 4x5#
Juice box squats (because you know... intraworkout carbs) again, a lot of squats but wasn't counting
Kettle bell goblet squats 10ish x 10#
Rapid fire question asking, minimal rest 2 sets of 1000
Bicep Curls 2x5#

Cardio: racing mom on the track, 2 laps.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Well today was a fun one for sure.... hope you all enjoy
> 
> UPPER, plus shenanigans
> 
> Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up
> 4 sets x 6-8 as little weight as posible; slow negatives
> Set 1 8 x 120 lbs
> Set 2 8 x 120 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 120 lbs
> Set 4 6 x 120 lbs
> 
> Face Pulls with External Rotation
> 4 sets x 12 HEAVY AF; long iso hold
> Set 1 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 120 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 120 lbs
> 
> 4 Way Shoulder Complex
> 6 sets x 16
> Set 1 16 x 5 lbs (today's workout partner, aka my son, said I'm too strong to only use 5s and 10 was my number)
> Set 2 14 x 10 lbs (I tried to pick up the 5s again, but I swear, the sass on this kid... hand on his hip and look on his face in an EXACT replica of my, really? You're not going to listen to me? Face and body language. "Mom, I TOLD YOU, you are stronger than that and have to use TEEENNN" so i put my 5s down and tried for 10s and surprised myself)
> Set 3 10 x 10 lbs; dropset 6 x 5 lbs (I didn't dare start with 5s after "the look" so I made these into a dropset)
> Set 4 8 x 10 lbs; dropset 8 x 5 lbs
> Set 5 7 x 10 lbs; dropset 9 x 5 lbs
> Set 6 9 x 10 lbs; dropset 7 x 5 lbs
> 
> Dumbbell Single Arm Bent Over Row
> 3 sets x 12,10,8
> Set 1 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 60 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 60 lbs
> *didn't bring my straps, definitely need them to keep my db weight up
> 
> Barbell Skullcrusher
> 4 sets x 12,12,10,8
> Set 1 12 x 30 lbs
> Set 2 11 x 30 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 30 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 30 lbs ("that was a REALLY GOOD JOB mom, you were doing good work, good job! 🥺)
> 
> Circuit of 3 rounds
> Cable Rope Tricep Extension
> 20
> Round 1 20 x 35 lbs
> Round 2 20 x 35 lbs
> Round 3 17 x 35 lbs
> Cable Bicep Curl
> 20 no rest, knock out this SS circuit
> Round 1 20 x 40 lbs
> Round 2 20 x 40 lbs
> Round 3 18 x 40 lbs
> 
> EZ Bar Preacher Curl
> 2 sets x failure on curl machine. 20+ reps
> Set 1 22 x 30 lbs
> Set 2 18 x 30 lbs
> 
> Kiddo wanted to do a workout, so this is what he managed to piece together:
> 
> D's RANDOM EXERCISES
> Push-ups: 2 "real" 2 on knees
> Kettle bell pickups: a lot of reps, wasnt counting 10#
> Face Pulls 10ish x 10#
> Bouncy ball rolling x2 all the way around the gym and back into the stretching room
> Bench lying snack eating
> Db shoulder around the worlds (surprisingly great form) 4x5#
> Juice box squats (because you know... intraworkout carbs) again, a lot of squats but wasn't counting
> Kettle bell goblet squats 10ish x 10#
> Rapid fire question asking, minimal rest 2 sets of 1000
> Bicep Curls 2x5#
> 
> Cardio: racing mom on the track, 2 laps.
> 
> View attachment 25213
> View attachment 25214
> View attachment 25215
> View attachment 25216


That is just freaking fantastic !!! made my day kiddo , you win the internet.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> That is just freaking fantastic !!! made my day kiddo , you win the internet.


I think kiddo stole the show, as usual, he is quite adorable 😍


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I think kiddo stole the show, as usual, he is quite adorable 😍


The pic of you two together made me really smile like an idiot. Some of my fave pics are of mrs yano and the kids just doin stuff together. 

Moms are the first super hero's we ever get to meet in real life. All that's missing in that pic is your cape.  👍


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> The pic of you two together made me really smile like an idiot. Some of my fave pics are of mrs yano and the kids just doin stuff together.
> 
> Moms are the first super hero's we ever get to meet in real life. All that's missing in that pic is your cape.  👍


In the last two nights I've kinda had a idgaf about bed time, let's go do some shit attitude. So yesterday he took me out on a date (my cash but *he* paid and made sure to tell everyone he was on a date with mom). We went to dinner, the movies, and then the bar 🤣 tonight I took him to dinner at a truck n tractor pull. We had a blast. He's so much fun. I think we'll try a rodeo next 🤔


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bomb10shell said:


> Not feeling strong this week, so I'm switching it around a lil to still make progress instead of just beating myself up about how much of a weak bitch I am...
> 
> LOWER A WEEK (modified)
> Today I really focused on long contractions, long iso holds, and slow movements. My weight numbers suck comparatively but I'm wrecked.
> 
> Machine Seated Leg Curl
> 5 sets x 20,15,12,10
> Set 1 15 x 50 lbs (warm up)
> Set 2 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 100 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 100 lbs
> Set 5 9 x 100 lbs
> 
> Bear Hack Squat (Narrow V, As low as the pins would let me go)
> 3 sets x 10,8,6
> Set 1 10 x 230 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 250 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 270 lbs
> 
> Landmine Squat  (ATG, 1/4 pulse at bottom <this was an accident on the first rep but holy hell it hit those glutes so hard i kept at it)
> 4 sets x 10. What you max at 6, then do 10.
> Set 1 10 x 60 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 60 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 60 lbs
> Set 4 8.25 x 60 lbs (couldn't get back up after the 1/4 rep pulse)
> 
> Machine Seated Leg Extension
> 4 sets x 15 HEAVY AF
> Set 1 15 x 100 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 100 lbs
> 
> Leg Extension Hip Thrust
> 4 sets x 12
> Set 1 12 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 70 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 70 lbs
> Set 4  11 x 70 lbs
> 
> I'm in love with my lil baby quads coming in 😍 Grow lil babies, GROW!
> View attachment 25137
> 
> 
> And not that anyone asked, but DAMN 🤩🤩🍑🍑 This thing is going to be a shelf if I keep this up.
> View attachment 25138


Those calfs though


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> In the last two nights I've kinda had a idgaf about bed time, let's go do some shit attitude. So yesterday he took me out on a date (my cash but *he* paid and made sure to tell everyone he was on a date with mom). We went to dinner, the movies, and then the bar 🤣 tonight I took him to dinner at a truck n tractor pull. We had a blast. He's so much fun. I think we'll try a rodeo next 🤔


Times to be a parent and times to be a best friend. Rodeo sounds like a great time to me ! 

Bedtimes ... bah no one likes them ! I'm always fussing the ol lady when she  tries to me to bed too !!


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> In the last two nights I've kinda had a idgaf about bed time, let's go do some shit attitude. So yesterday he took me out on a date (my cash but *he* paid and made sure to tell everyone he was on a date with mom). We went to dinner, the movies, and then the bar 🤣 tonight I took him to dinner at a truck n tractor pull. We had a blast. He's so much fun. I think we'll try a rodeo next 🤔


You're a cool mom!!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> You're a cool mom!!!






I couldn't help myself


----------



## Bomb10shell

LEGS B WEEK 

Barbell Box Squat  
4 sets x 10,8,8,6  
Set 1 12 x 205 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 225 lbs  
Set 3 2 x 265 lbs (whoops, not quite ready for last week's top set weight)
Set 4 6 x 245 lbs  

Superset of 4 sets  
Angled Machine Leg Press  
15 HEAVY with full ROM  
Set 1 12 x 465 lbs  
Set 2 13 x 465 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 4 14 x 465 lbs  
Leg Press Machine Calf Raise  
15  
Set 1 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 465 lbs  
Set 4 31 x 465 lbs

Angled Machine Single Leg Press  
4 sets x 10-15  
Set 1 15 x 155 lbs  
Set 2 13 x 155 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 155 lbs  
Set 4 14 x 155 lbs  

Bulgarian Split Squats  
5 sets x 12-15 as low as physically possible  
35s rest between sets  
Set 1 15 x 0 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 10 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 10 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 20 lbs  
Set 5 15 x 20 lbs  

Machine Seated Leg Extension  
4 sets x 10-12  
Set 1 17 x 100 lbs  
Set 2 11 x 140 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 140 lbs  
Set 4  9.5 x 140 lbs (I couldn't get a full extension but I refused to let it drop so it was just a slow and painful death of trying with everything I had but the weight just kept slowly dropping)





@Thebiggestdumbass said calves.... so pics of calves


----------



## Yano

Nice set of get away sticks !

Good to see ya working box squats don't forget if you are able vary the height of your box from time to time as well. I'll work my low box around 13'' and high box I use my bench for ,, its like 17" the height will be different for your height ya know , i'm only 5 7'' with a 28" inseam. 

Just make sure your below parallel on low box and above it for your high box.


----------



## IronSoul

Calves looking great! I’m just now seeing all of these other logs. I’ll be following. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Nice set of get away sticks !
> 
> Good to see ya working box squats don't forget if you are able vary the height of your box from time to time as well. I'll work my low box around 13'' and high box I use my bench for ,, its like 17" the height will be different for your height ya know , i'm only 5 7'' with a 28" inseam.
> 
> Just make sure your below parallel on low box and above it for your high box.


Good call out. I'm right at parallel right now. That's how coach wrote it this time around, but I like the idea of playing with the height.


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Calves looking great! I’m just now seeing all of these other logs. I’ll be following.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to have you here!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Had a killer check in this morning, pretty stoked about my pictures. Waiting for coach's response now but I honestly can't wait to cut so I can see all these beautiful lumpy lumps I've been growing this year.

Today was a weird false start kind of day. Took forever to actually get into the gym, but then it was amazing. Late start, way behind on food and water. 


PUSH

All the mobility and warm up things

Machine Seated Reverse Fly  
7 sets x 10-12  
Set 1 12 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 52.5 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 57.5 lbs (longer rest than usual)
Set 5 12 x 60 lbs  
Set 6 10 x 60 lbs  
Set 7 9 x 60 lbs  

Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press  
4 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY
Set 1 12 x 75 lbs  
Set 2 8 x 80 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 80 lbs  
Set 4 5 x 85 lbs 

Superset of 4 sets  
Cable Lateral Raise  
20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height  
Set 1 20 x 15 lbs  
Set 2 14 x 17.5 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 17.5 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 20 lbs  
Plate Y Raise  
15  
Set 1 15 x 5 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 5 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 5 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 5 lbs  

Incline Smush / Hex Press  
3 sets x 20  
Set 1 20 x 30 lbs  
Set 2 20 x 35 lbs  
Set 3 19 x 35 lbs

Dumbbell Front Raise  
3 sets x 15 alternating  
Set 1 15 x 15 lbs  
Set 2 13 x 20 lbs (started looking like trapasaurus Rex by the end of these, so backed off to keep it in my delts)
Set 3 17 x 15 lbs  

Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension  
5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10  
Set 1 15 x 80 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 82.5 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 82.5 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 82.5 lbs  
Set 5 9 x 82.5 lbs

All the sexy ab things


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Had a killer check in this morning, pretty stoked about my pictures. Waiting for coach's response now but I honestly can't wait to cut so I can see all these beautiful lumpy lumps I've been growing this year.
> 
> Today was a weird false start kind of day. Took forever to actually get into the gym, but then it was amazing. Late start, way behind on food and water.
> 
> 
> PUSH
> 
> All the mobility and warm up things
> 
> Machine Seated Reverse Fly
> 7 sets x 10-12
> Set 1 12 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 52.5 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 57.5 lbs (longer rest than usual)
> Set 5 12 x 60 lbs
> Set 6 10 x 60 lbs
> Set 7 9 x 60 lbs
> 
> Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press
> 4 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY
> Set 1 12 x 75 lbs
> Set 2 8 x 80 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 80 lbs
> Set 4 5 x 85 lbs
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Cable Lateral Raise
> 20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height
> Set 1 20 x 15 lbs
> Set 2 14 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 20 lbs
> Plate Y Raise
> 15
> Set 1 15 x 5 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 5 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 5 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 5 lbs
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press
> 3 sets x 20
> Set 1 20 x 30 lbs
> Set 2 20 x 35 lbs
> Set 3 19 x 35 lbs
> 
> Dumbbell Front Raise
> 3 sets x 15 alternating
> Set 1 15 x 15 lbs
> Set 2 13 x 20 lbs (started looking like trapasaurus Rex by the end of these, so backed off to keep it in my delts)
> Set 3 17 x 15 lbs
> 
> Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension
> 5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10
> Set 1 15 x 80 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 82.5 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 82.5 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 82.5 lbs
> Set 5 9 x 82.5 lbs
> 
> All the sexy ab things
> View attachment 25351
> View attachment 25352


Nice work !! LOL , incline smush  , sounds like a desert, some kind of ice cream thing.


----------



## IronSoul

Definitely looks like a good day! Glad the check in went well. Looking great. Digging the Animal hat too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Definitely looks like a good day! Glad the check in went well. Looking great. Digging the Animal hat too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite gym hat. When it goes on, shit is going down 💪 🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

Well.... it's been a month since I joined the board and started this log so I guess if I'm going to stay super accountable, it's time to show some side by sides 😕

So for those of you following along this last month, what can I change or improve? Am I totally kicking ass or totally messing this shit up? I've got about 5-6 months before we back off into maintenance and then a full competition cut, goal of competing again about this time next year.

Any and all legitimate suggestions are welcome --but... will be met with "discussion and confirmation from coach" before implementing.

I feel like I might regret this, but.... fire away!
Left/Green=June 27
Right/Black=July 25
Both are fasted AM check ins, although today's was considerably later than normal (yay sleeping in!)


----------



## GreenAmine

Bomb10shell said:


> Had a killer check in this morning, pretty stoked about my pictures. Waiting for coach's response now but I honestly can't wait to cut so I can see all these beautiful lumpy lumps I've been growing this year.
> 
> Today was a weird false start kind of day. Took forever to actually get into the gym, but then it was amazing. Late start, way behind on food and water.
> 
> 
> PUSH
> 
> All the mobility and warm up things
> 
> Machine Seated Reverse Fly
> 7 sets x 10-12
> Set 1 12 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 52.5 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 57.5 lbs (longer rest than usual)
> Set 5 12 x 60 lbs
> Set 6 10 x 60 lbs
> Set 7 9 x 60 lbs
> 
> Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press
> 4 sets x 10,10,8,6 HEAVY
> Set 1 12 x 75 lbs
> Set 2 8 x 80 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 80 lbs
> Set 4 5 x 85 lbs
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Cable Lateral Raise
> 20,15,10,8-10 cables hip height
> Set 1 20 x 15 lbs
> Set 2 14 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 20 lbs
> Plate Y Raise
> 15
> Set 1 15 x 5 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 5 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 5 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 5 lbs
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press
> 3 sets x 20
> Set 1 20 x 30 lbs
> Set 2 20 x 35 lbs
> Set 3 19 x 35 lbs
> 
> Dumbbell Front Raise
> 3 sets x 15 alternating
> Set 1 15 x 15 lbs
> Set 2 13 x 20 lbs (started looking like trapasaurus Rex by the end of these, so backed off to keep it in my delts)
> Set 3 17 x 15 lbs
> 
> Cable V Bar Standing Tricep Extension
> 5 sets x 15,15,12,12,10
> Set 1 15 x 80 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 82.5 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 82.5 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 82.5 lbs
> Set 5 9 x 82.5 lbs
> 
> All the sexy ab things
> View attachment 25351
> View attachment 25352


----------



## Bomb10shell

GreenAmine said:


> View attachment 25355


Couldn't decide between 🤣 and 😍, so both to you sir!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Major changes post check in from coach. 

New macros, New workouts, same cardio, same supplements

MACROS: 
180-185g P
255-260g C
60-63g F
Preworkout: 20-25g protein, 35-40g carbs (55-60 ON LEG DAYS), trace fat
Intraworkout: 20g carbs, 5g creatine, 8g |-citrulline, BCAA/EAAs
Post workout: 30-35g protein, 60-65g carbs (80-85 ON LEG DAYS), 10-12g fat
Intuitive Eating half day on Sunday
Cycle days 1-4: add 50g carb and 10g fat

*Starting next week:
Lower/Whole Leg  *
Superset of 5 sets  
Machine Seated Leg Extension
20,15,15,12,10  
Barbell Good Morning Deadlift  
10  

Barbell Step Up  
4 sets x 8, each  

Bear Hack Squat  
4 sets x 12,12,10,10 nice n deep like  

Superset of 4 sets  
Angled Machine Leg Press  
12,12,10,10 high & narrow. Target glutes  
Leg Press Machine Calf Raise  
20  

DB Romanian Deadlift  
4 sets x 15  

Cable Hip Abduction  
4 sets x 25  



*Shoulders/Rear Back/Width* 
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press  
5 sets x 12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY  

Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly  
4 sets x 10, control weight and direction change  

Dumbbell Lateral Raise  
6 sets x 12  

Dumbbell Front Raise  
5 sets x 15,15,12,12,12  

Superset of 3 sets  
Cable Upright Row  
10  
Face Pulls with External Rotation  
10  

Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,12,10  



*Back/Glutes* 
Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown  
5 sets x 10, working  

T-Bar Row  
4 sets x 15,12,10,10  

Snatch Grip Rack Pull  
5 sets x 15,12,10,8,8  

Chest Supported Wide Grip D Bar Lat Pulldown  
4 sets x 20,15,12,12  

Cable Pullover  
3 sets x 15  

Barbell Floor Glute Bridge  
6 sets x 20  
35s rest between sets  

Machine Seated Calf Raise  
6 sets x 20  



*Shoulders/Chest/Arms* 
Superset of 4 sets  
Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press  
10 working  
Front Plate Raise  
40 seconds, 10# plate, eye level  

Incline Smush / Hex Press  
4 sets x 15  

Dumbbell Lateral Raise  
3 sets x 10  

Superset of 2 sets  
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  
10  
Dumbbell Lateral Raise  
Dropset, 1/2 weight to absolute failure   

Single Arm Tricep Pulldown Pushdown  
4 sets x 12 each, 4s pause at bottom  

Cable Rope Tricep Extension  
3 sets x 10  

EZ Bar Preacher Curl  
3 sets x Failure  



*Legs*
Use 10 minute rest for Hammy Sammy circuit. 10 reps each leg, each exercise, for 10 minutes. Minimal rest, Maximum effort. At least 4 rounds completed in 10 minutes.

Cable Standing Hamstring Curl  
Cable Lying Hamstring Curl  
Cable Seated Hamstring Curl  

Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squats  
3 sets x 8 each HEAVY  

Bear Hack Squat  
4 sets x 15  

Barbell Front Squat  
3 sets x 15, heels elevated  

Barbell Romanian Deadlift  
3 sets x 8-12  

Dumbbell Walking Lunge  
3 sets x 10  

Stability Ball Dead Bug  
3 sets x 20, w medicine ball  

Lying Straight Leg Raise  
3 sets x 15


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 25354


Where's the armpit measurement?


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> Where's the armpit measurement?


My "chest" measurement would be the pits. I measure as high as I can into my armpit so cup sizes don't get reflected in the measurement.


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> My "chest" measurement would be the pits. I measure as high as I can into my armpit so cup sizes don't get reflected in the measurement.


Yes, but what about the _depth_ of the pits.


This is crucial information.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Yes, but what about the _depth_ of the pits.
> 
> 
> This is crucial information.


I fail at pits 🥺

All measurements are unflexed, fasted, circumferences so depth is kinda included? I think?  🤔

Edited for stupid autocorrect...


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> Yes, but what about the _depth_ of the pits.
> 
> 
> This is crucial information.


The depth of the what?????


----------



## Bomb10shell

Pre
Carbs 48g · Fat 4g · Protein 31g  
Lower Sugar Oatmeal, 2.0 packet
Fudge Brownie Iso-100, 1.0 Scoop

Post
Carbs 87g · Fat 19g · Protein 61g  
Jasmine Rice 300.0 gram(s)  
90% lean ground beef, 4.0 oz  
Chicken Breast, 86.0 gram(s)  
Shredded Colby Jack Cheese, 28.0 g  
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain  
Chobani, 42.0 g  
Taco seasoning
Hot Sauce

Buffalo Chicken Dip
Carbs 65g · Fat 20g · Protein 36g  
Chicken Breast, 75.0 gram(s)  
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain, 47.5 g  
Pure Irish Butter, 0.5 tbsp  
Bleu Burger Blue, 0.5 slice  
Flatbread, Garlic Stonefire, 1.0 naan

Weird attempt at macro filling 
Carbs 59g · Fat 8g · Protein 56g  
Iso-100 Isolate, Gourmet Vanilla, 2.0 scoop Simply Orange Juice, 200.0 milliliter  
Cinnamon Brown Sugar Breakfast Biscuits, 4.0 biscuits


----------



## IronSoul

How are you feeling with the diet and macro changes? I imagine you’re full of energy and feel strong as shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Well.... it's been a month since I joined the board and started this log so I guess if I'm going to stay super accountable, it's time to show some side by sides 😕
> 
> So for those of you following along this last month, what can I change or improve? Am I totally kicking ass or totally messing this shit up? I've got about 5-6 months before we back off into maintenance and then a full competition cut, goal of competing again about this time next year.
> 
> Any and all legitimate suggestions are welcome --but... will be met with "discussion and confirmation from coach" before implementing.
> 
> I feel like I might regret this, but.... fire away!
> Left/Green=June 27
> Right/Black=July 25
> Both are fasted AM check ins, although today's was considerably later than normal (yay sleeping in!)
> 
> View attachment 25353
> 
> View attachment 25354


You can deff see the change kiddo 

Your delts are rounder , have more fullness to them. Quads have better shape , the side shot shows it off and theres a smoother transition from the glute to the hamstring as well , a smoother body line now not glute then ham to me if that makes sense. 

I'm not the aces judge of BBing mind you but that's what I see going on. Some could be subtle changes in lighting or posing but that works both ways. 

You have signs of positive growth and it looks good. 

Right on !!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> How are you feeling with the diet and macro changes? I imagine you’re full of energy and feel strong as shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting back there. I discovered a very crucial bit of info about macro changes, exercise capabilities, and lady Cycle timing... probably TMI, but it's pretty fascinating to me. 

Anyways, now that we're back to mid cycle and eating right, shit is clicking again and the missteps are fading. I still see the extra fluff in my pictures but that's all me and a failure to execute. 

I had a heck of a day in the gym today, back is feeling it today. Not bad hurt, just did work feeling.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> You can deff see the change kiddo
> 
> Your delts are rounder , have more fullness to them. Quads have better shape , the side shot shows it off and theres a smoother transition from the glute to the hamstring as well , a smoother body line now not glute then ham to me if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm not the aces judge of BBing mind you but that's what I see going on. Some could be subtle changes in lighting or posing but that works both ways.
> 
> You have signs of positive growth and it looks good.
> 
> Right on !!!


Positive growth is good 👍 all I see is how fluffy I'm getting 🥴 gotta keep telling myself, pounds for a purpose...


----------



## Freakmidd

Bomb10shell said:


> Well.... it's been a month since I joined the board and started this log so I guess if I'm going to stay super accountable, it's time to show some side by sides 😕
> 
> So for those of you following along this last month, what can I change or improve? Am I totally kicking ass or totally messing this shit up? I've got about 5-6 months before we back off into maintenance and then a full competition cut, goal of competing again about this time next year.
> 
> Any and all legitimate suggestions are welcome --but... will be met with "discussion and confirmation from coach" before implementing.
> 
> I feel like I might regret this, but.... fire away!
> Left/Green=June 27
> Right/Black=July 25
> Both are fasted AM check ins, although today's was considerably later than normal (yay sleeping in!)
> 
> View attachment 25353
> 
> View attachment 25354


Some very obvious changes..

Looking good!


----------



## TomJ

I'd kill to put an inch and a half on my legs in only a month, great work!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

TomJ said:


> I'd kill to put an inch and a half on my legs in only a month, great work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

July 26th 
PULL

Neutral Grip Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,10,10
Set 1 15 x 100 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 100 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 110 lbs 

Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row  
4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold  
Set 1 11 x 165 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 165 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 165 lbs  
Set 4 7 x 180 lbs  

Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown  
4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10  
Set 1 15 x 90 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 110 lbs  
Set 4 8 x 120 lbs

Machine Seated Single Arm Row  
3 sets x 15-20, make them count  
Set 1 20 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 18 x 60 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 70 lbs  

Cable Rope Hammer Curl  
3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF 
Set 1 15 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 13 x 60 lbs

Pre workout 
Banana 120.0 g  
Coffee - 1.0 cup (8 fl oz)  
Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla, 1.0 scoop

Post workout 
Red Potatoes 300.0 gram(s)  
Red onion 75.0 g  
Brisket, flat 0" trim USDA, 4.5 oz  
Garlic 15.0 g

Work shake
Banana 59.0 g  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled 35.0 g
Natural Triple Berry Blend, 35.0 g  
Pitted Dark Sweet Cherries, 30.0 g  
Mango Chunks, 30.0 g  
Chopped Spinach, 45.0 g  
Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla 1.0 scoop

Buffalo Chicken Dip 
Chicken Breast Chunk 75.0 gram(s)  
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain 47.5 g  
Pure Irish Butter, 0.5 tbsp  
Bleu Burger Blue, 0.5 slice  
Flatbread, Garlic Stonefire, 1.0 naan

Probiotics
Kombucha, Gingerade, Organic & Raw  
GT's, 1.0 bottle  

Dinner
Deluxe Cheeseburger Macaroni  
90% lean ground beef, 6.4 oz


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> July 26th
> PULL
> 
> Neutral Grip Pulldown
> 4 sets x 15,12,10,10
> Set 1 15 x 100 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 100 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 110 lbs
> 
> Machine Seated Neutral Grip Row
> 4 sets x 12,10,8,6-8 long iso hold
> Set 1 11 x 165 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 165 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 165 lbs
> Set 4 7 x 180 lbs
> 
> Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown
> 4 sets x 15,12,10,8-10
> Set 1 15 x 90 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 110 lbs
> Set 4 8 x 120 lbs
> 
> Machine Seated Single Arm Row
> 3 sets x 15-20, make them count
> Set 1 20 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 18 x 60 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 70 lbs
> 
> Cable Rope Hammer Curl
> 3 sets x 15 HEAVY AF
> Set 1 15 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 50 lbs
> Set 3 13 x 60 lbs
> 
> Pre workout
> Banana 120.0 g
> Coffee - 1.0 cup (8 fl oz)
> Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla, 1.0 scoop
> 
> Post workout
> Red Potatoes 300.0 gram(s)
> Red onion 75.0 g
> Brisket, flat 0" trim USDA, 4.5 oz
> Garlic 15.0 g
> 
> Work shake
> Banana 59.0 g
> Avocado, Raw, Peeled 35.0 g
> Natural Triple Berry Blend, 35.0 g
> Pitted Dark Sweet Cherries, 30.0 g
> Mango Chunks, 30.0 g
> Chopped Spinach, 45.0 g
> Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla 1.0 scoop
> 
> Buffalo Chicken Dip
> Chicken Breast Chunk 75.0 gram(s)
> Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain 47.5 g
> Pure Irish Butter, 0.5 tbsp
> Bleu Burger Blue, 0.5 slice
> Flatbread, Garlic Stonefire, 1.0 naan
> 
> Probiotics
> Kombucha, Gingerade, Organic & Raw
> GT's, 1.0 bottle
> 
> Dinner
> Deluxe Cheeseburger Macaroni
> 90% lean ground beef, 6.4 oz


I love the food details. Gives me ideas on what I "COULD EAT" if I wasn't on a strict diet from my coach. Way to literally document everything. 

I appreciate the effort and keep killing it.


----------



## IronSoul

I’m glad to hear that. Nothing better than figuring more things out like that for yourself and your body. Great back day as well. Keep up the good work BS, it’s motivating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Chicken Breast Chunk 75.0 gram(s)


I imagined this as a cookie and now i want to die


----------



## IronSoul

TODAY said:


> I imagined this as a cookie and now i want to die



Lmao that would be fucking nasty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

I mean. My meal has 4g of chicken. 75?!?!


----------



## Stickler

IronSoul said:


> Lmao that would be fucking nasty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you're starving shit biscuits sounds like brownies!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Stickler said:


> I love the food details. Gives me ideas on what I "COULD EAT" if I wasn't on a strict diet from my coach. Way to literally document everything.
> 
> I appreciate the effort and keep killing it.


When I'm on meal plans (aka competition prep) I can still play around a little bit with sauces and seasonings. Check out G Hughes and Melinda's, tons of flavors. Plus I also get "free foods" like peppers, onions, lettuce, salsa, cucumbers, pickles, less than 5cal dressing. You can make about 100,000 different things and still be on plan. Of course ask your coach about the sauce n such because they aren't calorie free.


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> When I'm on meal plans (aka competition prep) I can still play around a little bit with sauces and seasonings. Check out G Hughes and Melinda's, tons of flavors. Plus I also get "free foods" like peppers, onions, lettuce, salsa, cucumbers, pickles, less than 5cal dressing. You can make about 100,000 different things and still be on plan. Of course ask your coach about the sauce n such because they aren't calorie free.


I got a free foods lists Monday. The ONLY consumables were pickles and celery. THANK God for that, I ate like 7 pickles spears last night. Everything else was toppings or condiments. I'll ask him next time I see him.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Stickler said:


> I mean. My meal has 4g of chicken. 75?!?!


4 GRAMS? Or do you mean ounces 🤔


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Sorry if I missed it, do you run any PEDs or plan on it? 

Not saying you need it just curious


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> 4 GRAMS? Or do you mean ounces 🤔


Yeah, I'm an idiot. Sigh. Plus I looked at my gf's gift of a 1990's weight watcher's scale and thought 75g of asparagus was like POUNDS in my meal prep. Been one of those kind of mornings. 

Me and whatever credibility I had left will walk ourselves out the door at this point. Lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I'm very interested in hearing about your coach's ideas and philosophies, so please share every little detail that you can.
> 
> Even if you think it's something trivial, I'd still love to see it. Never stop learning, right?


I've been thinking a lot about this and collecting bits along the way since you asked it... here's what I've come up with so far: 

1) health and longevity is 100% the most important thing. If you aren't healthy, let's do everything we can to get you there, down to gut, microbiome, hormonal/fertility health (aka why I drink kombucha amd eat yogurt regularly and am now on TRT)

2) everything is personalized, macros, specific exercises and reps, specific supplements, cardio type and prescribed amount, water, sodium. Everything is in play and everything makes a difference, even if it's only 1%. MUFAs and PUFAs before Sat Fats.

3) exercise form checks include the smallest details, down to where you feel it in your feet/toes for squat and deadlift movements as an example. My hamstrings still have yet to get the memo that "we're growing" and she altered my foot placement on all deadlift and squat variations as well as adding in feel it in your pinkie toes and "push through" the sides of your feet and heels and it has made a huge difference in hamstring activation. 

4) Food sensitivities are real and they really effect your overall health and well-being. Testing can help, but elimination diets work well too. (Aka why I don't eat eggs anymore 😪 )

5) you can't be an expert in everything, so she's hired a team of experts to answer the questions she can't. My coaching includes access to registered dietitians, kinesiologists, therapists specializing in eating and image disorders as well as one who focuses only on working with bodybuilding competitors and their specific struggles, and a doctor (DO) that is currently researching how diet, gut, and insulin health affects overall health

6) everything is an experiment, if you have an idea about something that isn't disproven by science let's try it and see how it goes 

7) PEDs - she will never bring it up to the client, client has to ask. She will recommend but never prescribe compounds and dosages, always starts with a single, low to moderately dosed compound for the first cycle and is a big proponent on doing your damn research because she won't do it for you in this area. Maintaining hormonal health and balance while cycling is the biggest priority so you don't need to PCT to stay functional. She personally prefers an on season cycle but will support client decisions through nutrition and training regardless of how they choose to cycle or not. 

8) she has competitive and lifestyle clients. Competitors are like lifestyle 2.0 clients just because everything is to the extra degree, but it's still our lifestyle and it still has to work for longevity. 

9) we have monthly zoom calls with the whole staff and team to go over something new in research. Examples of classes are CGM, current research on gut/microbiome health, bodybuilding and fertility with an emphasis on hormonal birth control and its effects on the body, how to navigate people who "don't get it" or support your goals and lifestyle, etc etc etc...

10) I'm sure there's a ton more, but these are all from my personal experiences with her. She's a pro figure competitor, an RD with lots of specialties to support health, constantly continuing her education, currently battling her own health issues post-covid and documenting EVERYTHING and sharing regularly. She's an amazing support system and tries to make it to every client's local shows (as practical obviously) and does make it to every clients national level show.

11) now I feel like I'm totally shilling for her and I'm not, just a big fan of what she's done for my life and I'm so glad I found her. Honest glowing review...not shillling...


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Sorry if I missed it, do you run any PEDs or plan on it?
> 
> Not saying you need it just curious


I'm on a low dose TRT, but no PEDs otherwise. I'm highly interested and researching the hell out of my first cycle and this site has been a wealth of info, even for a lady member. I've settled on the what and how much, but not the when yet.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Stickler said:


> Yeah, I'm an idiot. Sigh. Plus I looked at my gf's gift of a 1990's weight watcher's scale and thought 75g of asparagus was like POUNDS in my meal prep. Been one of those kind of mornings.
> 
> Me and whatever credibility I had left will walk ourselves out the door at this point. Lol


I made the mistake of eating an entire bunch of asparagus in one setting during prep. I'll just say this: that's one way to lose a few pounds in a day...


----------



## Stickler

Awesome. 

edit: My internet connection is jacked. That was in reply to your coach


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I'm very interested in hearing about your coach's ideas and philosophies, so please share every little detail that you can.
> 
> Even if you think it's something trivial, I'd still love to see it. Never stop learning, right?


I thought of something else too, if you're not compliant for at least 2 weeks in a row in bulk, don't ask for a macro/ Meal plan change. I've had exactly ONE exception to this and I only asked if we could swap some carbs for protein because I thought it would help me be more compliant and help with my perceived starvation.....and it worked perfectly. Instantly easy to maintain compliance and then I started to lose weight so she bumped me even though I didn't ask for it.


----------



## IronSoul

Thanks for sharing all of that BombShell. That was really good to read. Sounds like you’re in great hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Thanks for sharing all of that BombShell. That was really good to read. Sounds like you’re in great hands.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. I can't believe how much I've learned in this last month from you guys, I feel like it's the least I can do as my contribution back.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> I thought of something else too, if you're not compliant for at least 2 weeks in a row in bulk, don't ask for a macro/ Meal plan change. I've had exactly ONE exception to this and I only asked if we could swap some carbs for protein because I thought it would help me be more compliant and help with my perceived starvation.....and it worked perfectly. Instantly easy to maintain compliance and then I started to lose weight so she bumped me even though I didn't ask for it.


Yup, can't change the plan until you actually follow the plan.


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> I've been thinking a lot about this and collecting bits along the way since you asked it... here's what I've come up with so far:
> 
> 1) health and longevity is 100% the most important thing. If you aren't healthy, let's do everything we can to get you there, down to gut, microbiome, hormonal/fertility health (aka why I drink kombucha amd eat yogurt regularly and am now on TRT)
> 
> 2) everything is personalized, macros, specific exercises and reps, specific supplements, cardio type and prescribed amount, water, sodium. Everything is in play and everything makes a difference, even if it's only 1%. MUFAs and PUFAs before Sat Fats.
> 
> 3) exercise form checks include the smallest details, down to where you feel it in your feet/toes for squat and deadlift movements as an example. My hamstrings still have yet to get the memo that "we're growing" and she altered my foot placement on all deadlift and squat variations as well as adding in feel it in your pinkie toes and "push through" the sides of your feet and heels and it has made a huge difference in hamstring activation.
> 
> 4) Food sensitivities are real and they really effect your overall health and well-being. Testing can help, but elimination diets work well too. (Aka why I don't eat eggs anymore 😪 )
> 
> 5) you can't be an expert in everything, so she's hired a team of experts to answer the questions she can't. My coaching includes access to registered dietitians, kinesiologists, therapists specializing in eating and image disorders as well as one who focuses only on working with bodybuilding competitors and their specific struggles, and a doctor (DO) that is currently researching how diet, gut, and insulin health affects overall health
> 
> 6) everything is an experiment, if you have an idea about something that isn't disproven by science let's try it and see how it goes
> 
> 7) PEDs - she will never bring it up to the client, client has to ask. She will recommend but never prescribe compounds and dosages, always starts with a single, low to moderately dosed compound for the first cycle and is a big proponent on doing your damn research because she won't do it for you in this area. Maintaining hormonal health and balance while cycling is the biggest priority so you don't need to PCT to stay functional. She personally prefers an on season cycle but will support client decisions through nutrition and training regardless of how they choose to cycle or not.
> 
> 8) she has competitive and lifestyle clients. Competitors are like lifestyle 2.0 clients just because everything is to the extra degree, but it's still our lifestyle and it still has to work for longevity.
> 
> 9) we have monthly zoom calls with the whole staff and team to go over something new in research. Examples of classes are CGM, current research on gut/microbiome health, bodybuilding and fertility with an emphasis on hormonal birth control and its effects on the body, how to navigate people who "don't get it" or support your goals and lifestyle, etc etc etc...
> 
> 10) I'm sure there's a ton more, but these are all from my personal experiences with her. She's a pro figure competitor, an RD with lots of specialties to support health, constantly continuing her education, currently battling her own health issues post-covid and documenting EVERYTHING and sharing regularly. She's an amazing support system and tries to make it to every client's local shows (as practical obviously) and does make it to every clients national level show.
> 
> 11) now I feel like I'm totally shilling for her and I'm not, just a big fan of what she's done for my life and I'm so glad I found her. Honest glowing review...not shillling...


Good lord, that's comprehensive.

Does she do your taxes, too? 🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

Twelve hour work day, training rest day but did get a little over 3000 cardio steps in today. 

Breakfast
Vanilla Premier Protein, 3.0 oz  
Coffee 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)  
Bread, Wheat, 2.0 slice  
Brisket, flat 0" trim, 3.1 oz  
Golden Hash Brown Patties, 1.0 patty

Work Shake
Banana  59.0 g  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled 35.0 g  
Natural Triple Berry Blend, 35.0 g  
Pitted Dark Sweet Cherries, 30.0 g  
Mango Chunks, 30.0 g  
Chopped Spinach, 45.0 g  
Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc

Taco Rice Bowl
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain, 47 g  
Shredded Colby Jack Cheese, 28.0 g  
Amor, Salsa Picante Castillo, 1.0 tbsp
Mild Pico De Gallo, 30.0 g  
Jasmine Rice 200.0 gram(s)  
90% lean ground beef, 4.0 oz
Taco seasoning

Coffee n Bagel Snack
Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc
Coffee 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)  
Bagels, Sweet Hawaiian, 1.0 bagel  
Cream Cheese, Honey Pecan, 2.0 tbsp

Dinner
Chicken Breast, 100.0 gram(s)  
Broccoli 8.0 oz  
Jasmine Rice 150.0 gram(s)
Sweet Thai Chili sauce

Bedtime snacks
Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt, 1.0 cont (150g)
Pistachios, Honey Roasted, 0.2 cup


----------



## Bomb10shell

Another 12 hour day, another training rest day. About 3500 cardio steps today. 

Breakfast Bagel Sammich
Golden Hash Brown Patties, 1.0 patty  
Boneless ham steak, 5 oz  
Bagels, Sweet Hawaiian, 1.0 bagel  
Shredded Colby Jack Cheese, 16.0 g  
Coffee 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)  
Vanilla Premier Protein, 2.5 oz

The most disgusting work shake I've ever made
Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc
Banana 49.0 g  
Mango Chunks, 21.0 g  
Pitted Dark Sweet Cherries, 54.0 g  
Chopped Spinach, 105.0 g  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled 35.0 g

Taco Rice Bowl 
90% lean ground beef, 4.0 oz  
Mild Pico De Gallo, 30.0 g  
Amor, Salsa Picante, 1.0 tsp  
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain, 45.0 g  
Jasmine Rice 200.0 gram(s)

Sweet Chili Rice Bowl
Jasmine Rice  200.0 gram(s)  
Extra Virgin Olive Oil, 4.0 ml  
Chicken Breast, 100.0 gram(s)
Sweet Thai Chili sauce

Weird snack to replace the second half of the most disgusting shake I've ever made I was supposed to be eating
Coffee 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)  
Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc
Butter Snaps Pretzels 23.0 pretzels

Bedtime snacks
Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt,  (150g)  
Pistachios, Honey Roasted 0.2 cup

freebie food because I'm back to starving again today
Built Bar Churro Puff

2420 Calories
262 carbs
58 fat
201 protein


----------



## Bomb10shell

LIVE CAM FOOTAGE!!

Current state of affairs:




Hack Squat hickies to prove it:




In other words...my legs are fucked.


----------



## IronSoul

Lmao I laughed way too hard at this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Lmao I laughed way too hard at this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad my pain and suffering are amusing 🙃 🤣🤣 but it really is actually.


----------



## Bomb10shell

First day on these new leg day redistributed macros. I really wanted to hate them because there is little room for rice at the end of the day and i LOVE rice....buuuttttt I did not hate them and I didn't feel hungry today. So mission accomplished. 

Pre workout
Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 scoop  
Coffee - 2.0 cup
Lower Sugar Apple Cinnamon Oatmeal, 2.0 packet  
Mike's Hot Honey, 15.0 g

Post Workout 
Boneless ham steak, 5 oz
Cream Cheese, Honey Pecan, 2.0 tbsp
Bagels, Sweet Hawaiian 1.0 bagel  
Strawberries 200.0 gram(s)  
Mike's Hot Honey, 7.0 g

Work snacks
Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 sc
Coffee - 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)  
Butter Snaps Pretzels 23.0 pretzels

Taco Rice Bowl
90% lean ground beef, 4.0 oz  
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain 45.0 g  
Amor, Salsa Picante  
Mild Pico De Gallo 30.0 g  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled 50.0 g
Jasmine Rice 175.0 gram(s)

WTF is this keto shit? 
Broccoli 8.0 oz  
Chicken Breast 130.0 gram(s)  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled 60.0 g
Teriyaki
Sriracha

Bedtime snacks
Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt (150g)  
Pistachios, Honey Roasted, 0.2 cup

Extras: one perfectly toasted marshmallow


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My phone had no signal or wifi so it made today's workout... interesting. I couldn't look up old stats on weights so I went with what I thought they were, some things ended up being way less than before, others way more. Still brutal. 

Lower B Week  

Machine Seated Leg Curl  
5 sets x 20,15,12,10  
Set 1 20 x 50 lbs warm up
Set 2 18 x 100 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 120 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 5 11 x 100 lbs  

Bear Hack Squat  
3 sets x 10,8,6 (100% nothing left on last rep)  
Set 1 10 x 360 lbs  
Set 2  7 x 410 lbs  
Set 3  6 x 450 lbs  (these got sloppy and I'm not proud of them)

Landmine Squat  
5 sets x 10. What you max at 6, then do 10.  
Set 1 10 x 55 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 70 lbs (last week's weight)
Set 3 10 x 75 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 80 lbs  
Set 5 9 x 80 lbs 

Barbell Romanian Deadlift  
3 sets x 12  
Set 1 8 x 185 lbs (holy pr.... totally misjudged this weight and was 25# heavier than ever. No wonder they were so damn hard)
Set 2 7 x 185 lbs  
Set 3 7 x 185 lbs  

Machine Seated Calf Raise  
4 sets x 12-15  
Set 1 18 x 90 lbs (turns out 70 was my number before, not 90)
Set 2 14 x 90 lbs  
Set 3 14 x 90 lbs  
Set 4 13 x 90 lbs  

Machine Seated Leg Extension  
8 sets x 10-12 HEAVY AF  
Set 1 21 x 100 lbs (obviously not heavy enough)
Set 2 12 x 120 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 140 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 140 lbs (about this point I thought I'd just stick with weight and burn out until I couldn't hit at least 5)
Set 5 7 x 140 lbs  
Set 6 6 x 140 lbs  
Set 7 5 x 140 lbs  
Set 8 3 x 140 lbs


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> First day on these new leg day redistributed macros. I really wanted to hate them because there is little room for rice at the end of the day and i LOVE rice....buuuttttt I did not hate them and I didn't feel hungry today. So mission accomplished.
> 
> Pre workout
> Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 scoop
> Coffee - 2.0 cup
> Lower Sugar Apple Cinnamon Oatmeal, 2.0 packet
> Mike's Hot Honey, 15.0 g
> 
> Post Workout
> Boneless ham steak, 5 oz
> Cream Cheese, Honey Pecan, 2.0 tbsp
> Bagels, Sweet Hawaiian 1.0 bagel
> Strawberries 200.0 gram(s)
> Mike's Hot Honey, 7.0 g
> 
> Work snacks
> Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize 1.0 sc
> Coffee - 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)
> Butter Snaps Pretzels 23.0 pretzels
> 
> Taco Rice Bowl
> 90% lean ground beef, 4.0 oz
> Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain 45.0 g
> Amor, Salsa Picante
> Mild Pico De Gallo 30.0 g
> Avocado, Raw, Peeled 50.0 g
> Jasmine Rice 175.0 gram(s)
> 
> WTF is this keto shit?
> Broccoli 8.0 oz
> Chicken Breast 130.0 gram(s)
> Avocado, Raw, Peeled 60.0 g
> Teriyaki
> Sriracha
> 
> Bedtime snacks
> Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt (150g)
> Pistachios, Honey Roasted, 0.2 cup
> 
> Extras: one perfectly toasted marshmallow
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> My phone had no signal or wifi so it made today's workout... interesting. I couldn't look up old stats on weights so I went with what I thought they were, some things ended up being way less than before, others way more. Still brutal.
> 
> Lower B Week
> 
> Machine Seated Leg Curl
> 5 sets x 20,15,12,10
> Set 1 20 x 50 lbs warm up
> Set 2 18 x 100 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 120 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 100 lbs
> Set 5 11 x 100 lbs
> 
> Bear Hack Squat
> 3 sets x 10,8,6 (100% nothing left on last rep)
> Set 1 10 x 360 lbs
> Set 2  7 x 410 lbs
> Set 3  6 x 450 lbs  (these got sloppy and I'm not proud of them)
> 
> Landmine Squat
> 5 sets x 10. What you max at 6, then do 10.
> Set 1 10 x 55 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 70 lbs (last week's weight)
> Set 3 10 x 75 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 80 lbs
> Set 5 9 x 80 lbs
> 
> Barbell Romanian Deadlift
> 3 sets x 12
> Set 1 8 x 185 lbs (holy pr.... totally misjudged this weight and was 25# heavier than ever. No wonder they were so damn hard)
> Set 2 7 x 185 lbs
> Set 3 7 x 185 lbs
> 
> Machine Seated Calf Raise
> 4 sets x 12-15
> Set 1 18 x 90 lbs (turns out 70 was my number before, not 90)
> Set 2 14 x 90 lbs
> Set 3 14 x 90 lbs
> Set 4 13 x 90 lbs
> 
> Machine Seated Leg Extension
> 8 sets x 10-12 HEAVY AF
> Set 1 21 x 100 lbs (obviously not heavy enough)
> Set 2 12 x 120 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 140 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 140 lbs (about this point I thought I'd just stick with weight and burn out until I couldn't hit at least 5)
> Set 5 7 x 140 lbs
> Set 6 6 x 140 lbs
> Set 7 5 x 140 lbs
> Set 8 3 x 140 lbs


I know what you mean about not being able to access your work out info , this one time I went to work out and I lost signal to my ball point pen and composition notebook


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> I know what you mean about not being able to access your work out info , this one time I went to work out and I lost signal to my ball point pen and composition notebook


I use an app called Trainerize and when I leave for the gym I open my workout so it will load the previous stats, but then I must have left too fast so they didn't load. I currently live in the sticks so signal is a bit rough here unless there's wifi, which is also questionable at times.


----------



## Bomb10shell

This wouldn't load last night but here's a couple of my sloppy 450s via gif because I ain't fancy like that with the videos and editing n such.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You could definitely teach a thing or two to a few members here about training and consistency.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Fuck...

I lifted some shit this morning, started my cardio laps, boom phone call from mom. Weird, it's too early for her to call ... family friend that might as well be family died

What....the...fuck.... he was in his 50s. I just don't get it.


Anyways, lifted some stuff. Force fed some stuff. Probably spend the rest of the day crying.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Fuck...
> 
> I lifted some shit this morning, started my cardio laps, boom phone call from mom. Weird, it's too early for her to call ... family friend that might as well be family died
> 
> What....the...fuck.... he was in his 50s. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> Anyways, lifted some stuff. Force fed some stuff. Probably spend the rest of the day crying.


Aw hell kiddo I'm really sorry bout that... I wish I was better with words at times like these. Try to find solace in fond memories and the laughs that were shared.

*hugs ya tight n nods .... may be a good time for some frisbee football or maybe another rodeo day with some one short you might have near by ? ... they have a way of making really shitty days much easier to deal with those laughs and smiles have magic in them.


----------



## Bomb10shell

UPPER 

Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up  
4 sets x 6-8 as little weight as posible  
Set 1 8 x 110 lbs  
Set 2 6 x 110 lbs  
Set 3 6 x 110 lbs  
Set 4 5 x 110 lbs  

Face Pulls with External Rotation  
4 sets x 12 HEAVY AF  
Set 1 12 x 120 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 140 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 140 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 150 lbs

4 Way Shoulder Complex  
6 sets x 16  
Set 1 16 x 10 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 10 lbs dropset to 6 x 5 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 10 lbs dropset to 7 x 5 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 10 lbs dropset to 6 x 5 lbs  
Set 5 8 x 10 lbs dropset to 8 x 5 lbs  
Set 6 7 x 10 lbs dropset to 9 x 5 lbs  

Dumbbell Single Arm Bent Over Row  
4 sets x 12,10,8  
Set 1 10 x 65 lbs  
Set 2 9 x 70 lbs <didn't like how these were going
Set 3 12 x 15 lbs <backed way off to focus hard on form and muscle connection to get back in the groove again
Set 4 10 x 60 lbs <went slow and long holds to focus on best form 

Barbell Skullcrusher  
4 sets x 12,12,10,8  
Set 1 12 x 30 lbs  
Set 2 6 x 30 lbs <elbow was having none of it so called it quits when it popped 

Circuit of 3 rounds 20 each, knock out this circuit
Cable Rope Tricep Extension  
Round 1 20 x 30 lbs  
Round 2 20 x 35 lbs  
Round 3 18 x 40 lbs  
Cable Bicep Curl  
Round 1 20 x 40 lbs  
Round 2 20 x 45 lbs  
Round 3 17 x 50 lbs  

EZ Bar Preacher Curl  
2 sets x failure on curl machine. 20+ reps  
Set 1 24 x 30 lbs  
Set 2 21 x 30 lbs


----------



## Bomb10shell

My boys took me for my favorite pho ga. The only chicken noodle soup for the soul I like 🍜


----------



## lfod14

Bomb10shell said:


> May have to take your word on that. You get me around candy, sugar, cookies, etc and shit flies off the rails. I do much better with my instant oats pwo.


Same here, starchy carbs I can do just fine, sugary ones and you better have the junkfood locked up!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bomb10shell said:


> This wouldn't load last night but here's a couple of my sloppy 450s via gif because I ain't fancy like that with the videos and editing n such.
> 
> View attachment 25610


For a cheap belt it works super well I have the same one


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> For a cheap belt it works super well I have the same one


My only complaint is I bought it too small post show and now I'm damn near too fat to use it. 😒


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Fuck...
> 
> I lifted some shit this morning, started my cardio laps, boom phone call from mom. Weird, it's too early for her to call ... family friend that might as well be family died
> 
> What....the...fuck.... he was in his 50s. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> Anyways, lifted some stuff. Force fed some stuff. Probably spend the rest of the day crying.


Sorry to hear this, you are in our thoughts


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> My only complaint is I bought it too small post show and now I'm damn near too fat to use it. 😒


I use a single prong belt right now and can use up to 240lbs BW, currently on last hole at 202. Looking at a lever belt but.... cutting up to another 20lbs but will compete at 198 so just now looking but may not fit at 180 lol.... buying belts you cant try on sucks


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> Another 12 hour day, another training rest day. About 3500 cardio steps today.
> 
> Breakfast Bagel Sammich
> Golden Hash Brown Patties, 1.0 patty
> Boneless ham steak, 5 oz
> Bagels, Sweet Hawaiian, 1.0 bagel
> Shredded Colby Jack Cheese, 16.0 g
> Coffee 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)
> Vanilla Premier Protein, 2.5 oz
> 
> The most disgusting work shake I've ever made
> Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc
> Banana 49.0 g
> Mango Chunks, 21.0 g
> Pitted Dark Sweet Cherries, 54.0 g
> Chopped Spinach, 105.0 g
> Avocado, Raw, Peeled 35.0 g
> 
> Taco Rice Bowl
> 90% lean ground beef, 4.0 oz
> Mild Pico De Gallo, 30.0 g
> Amor, Salsa Picante, 1.0 tsp
> Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain, 45.0 g
> Jasmine Rice 200.0 gram(s)
> 
> Sweet Chili Rice Bowl
> Jasmine Rice  200.0 gram(s)
> Extra Virgin Olive Oil, 4.0 ml
> Chicken Breast, 100.0 gram(s)
> Sweet Thai Chili sauce
> 
> Weird snack to replace the second half of the most disgusting shake I've ever made I was supposed to be eating
> Coffee 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)
> Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc
> Butter Snaps Pretzels 23.0 pretzels
> 
> Bedtime snacks
> Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt,  (150g)
> Pistachios, Honey Roasted 0.2 cup
> 
> freebie food because I'm back to starving again today
> Built Bar Churro Puff
> 
> 2420 Calories
> 262 carbs
> 58 fat
> 201 protein


That shake just sounds gross. Good for you. Lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> I use a single prong belt right now and can use up to 240lbs BW, currently on last hole at 202. Looking at a lever belt but.... cutting up to another 20lbs but will compete at 198 so just now looking but may not fit at 180 lol.... buying belts you cant try on sucks


Next belt I want to try a lever. Might be a while though, this one is actually pretty impressive and unlikely to need replacing any time soon


----------



## Bomb10shell

Alright, spent the weekend laying around feeling sad and bouncing between forcing myself to eat something and binging pretzels and How To Build A Sex Room. 

Couldn't sleep so knocked out some cardio on the elliptical. Eventually got off my butt and did laundry and meal prep for the week. Also actually planned out my daily meals for the rest of the week too. 

Kicking gluten (coach's science experiment request)
Switching to Humapro (BBBG made me do it and I hear it makes you sexy or something)
New workouts starting this week


----------



## Bomb10shell

Coffee - 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)  
Vanilla Protein Shake Premier Protein, 2.5 oz  
Red Potatoes, 200.0 gram(s)  
Red onion 95.0 g  
Garlic 20.0 g  
Brisket, flat 0" trim, 3.5 oz

Rice Cakes (Lightly Salted) 4.0 cake (9g)  
Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc

Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain, 10.0 g  
90% lean ground beef, 4.0 oz  
Amor, Salsa Picante Castillo, 1.0 tbsp
Pico De Gallo, 30.0 g  
Jasmine Rice 225.0 gram(s)  
Feta Cheese, 0.2 cup

Broccoli 8.0 oz  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled 100.0 g
Chicken Breast, 110.0 gram(s)  
Jasmine Rice 150.0 gram(s)

Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc

Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt, (150g)  
Pistachios, 0.2 cup

2190 calories 
Carbohydrates  (231g)  
Fat  (60g)  
Protein  (179g)
Missed calories and carb goal today


----------



## IronSoul

Killing it in here Lady. That Hack squat machine you were on looked awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Killing it in here Lady. That Hack squat machine you were on looked awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like one that has a back pad better, I've got wicked scoliosis, but it gets the job done for sure.


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> I like one that has a back pad better, I've got wicked scoliosis, but it gets the job done for sure.



Yeah it is nice to have that support. I have the back pad on the ones at my gym, but the way they are setup, low weight feels so fucking heavy. It’s crazy. But I guess if the work is getting done regardless, that’s all that matters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver

Bomb10shell said:


> .... How To Build A Sex Room.



I can handle this. It's just a regular room with bars on the window and a padlock......on the outside. 

You're welcome.


----------



## RiR0

Joliver said:


> I can handle this. It's just a regular room with bars on the window and a padlock......on the outside.
> 
> You're welcome.


Yours has windows? What is this the Ritz? 
Yours probably doesn’t even have dirt floors covered in rusted needles


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> feels so fucking heavy. It’s crazy. But I guess if the work is getting done regardless, that’s all that matters.


*nods* exactly this.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Asked coach for a meal plan again. I had my fun, but ready to be over the macro tetris everyday. So we'll see what she comes up with 😊


----------



## Bomb10shell

Went OG pen and paper today...enjoy 
LEGS 1

Leg Extension 5x20,15,15,12,10
50x20 warmup 
100x20 too light
120x15
130x15
140x12
160x12 that was rough
*bump weights next week

BB Good Morning 5x10
(do they call it this because you bend over like you're enticing early morning shenanigans?? 🤔)
45x10
65x10
65x10
65x12
*these were supposed to be SS with extensions...did not ss

BB Step Up 4x8 each side 
Not really a warm up, more a testing height
8xBWx2 1 medium box 1 tall box. Tall box wins
45x8 damn that left leg is weak
45x8
45x8
45x8

Hack Squat 4x12,12,10,10 as slow and deep as you can go
270x12
270x12
290x10 <nearly vomited at 8, said eff you not today 
310x10

Leg Press 4x12,12,10,10 high, narrow, glute focus 
285x16 too light
375x12 just right
375x11
375x11 ow ow ow ow
Saw myself in the mirror while gym partner rocked out his sets, and DAMN DAT ASS.... 🍑👀

Had to cut DB RDL and Abduction short, running out of time this morning. I'll add them in somewhere else. 

*sips pineapple humapro* I wonder how many servings of humapro before I get the sexy benefits. 

🎵🎶🎶Feelin' like a stripper when I'm lookin' in the mirror
I'll be slappin' on that ass gettin' thicker and thicker (woo)
I don't see nobody else (woo)
'Scuse me while I feel myself (ooh ho hoo)🎶🎵


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Went OG pen and paper today...enjoy
> LEGS 1
> 
> Leg Extension 5x20,15,15,12,10
> 50x20 warmup
> 100x20 too light
> 120x15
> 130x15
> 140x12
> 160x12 that was rough
> *bump weights next week
> 
> BB Good Morning 5x10
> (do they call it this because you bend over like you're enticing early morning shenanigans?? 🤔)
> 45x10
> 65x10
> 65x10
> 65x12
> *these were supposed to be SS with extensions...did not ss
> 
> BB Step Up 4x8 each side
> Not really a warm up, more a testing height
> 8xBWx2 1 medium box 1 tall box. Tall box wins
> 45x8 damn that left leg is weak
> 45x8
> 45x8
> 45x8
> 
> Hack Squat 4x12,12,10,10 as slow and deep as you can go
> 270x12
> 270x12
> 290x10 <nearly vomited at 8, said eff you not today
> 310x10
> 
> Leg Press 4x12,12,10,10 high, narrow, glute focus
> 285x16 too light
> 375x12 just right
> 375x11
> 375x11 ow ow ow ow
> Saw myself in the mirror while gym partner rocked out his sets, and DAMN DAT ASS.... 🍑👀
> 
> Had to cut DB RDL and Abduction short, running out of time this morning. I'll add them in somewhere else.
> 
> *sips pineapple humapro* I wonder how many servings of humapro before I get the sexy benefits.
> 
> 🎵🎶🎶Feelin' like a stripper when I'm lookin' in the mirror
> I'll be slappin' on that ass gettin' thicker and thicker (woo)
> I don't see nobody else (woo)
> 'Scuse me while I feel myself (ooh ho hoo)🎶🎵


Haha love it all of it lol


----------



## CJ

Stop putting rum in your humapro. 🥃🥃🥃


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Stop putting rum in your humapro. 🥃🥃🥃


Well you're no fun....


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Well you're no fun....


I know. 😔


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Stop putting rum in your humapro. 🥃🥃🥃


What the hell else are you supposed to mix it with??? Water??


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yesterday's Noms

Pre workout 
Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc
Coffee 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)  
Mike's Hot Honey, 5.0 g  
Natural Triple Berry Blend, 50.0 g  
Jasmine Rice 150.0 gram(s)  
Pure Almond, Unsweetened Silk, 65.0 ml

Post workout 
Boneless ham steak, 5 oz  
Oats, Quick 1-Minute, 1.0 cup dry  
Pitted Dark Sweet Cherries, 130.0 g

Pork bowl
Jasmine Rice 250.0 gram(s)  
Pork Tenderloin, 3 oz  
Extra Virgin Olive Oil, 13.0 ml
Caramelized Onion seasoning 

Snacks
Coffee 2.0 cup (8 fl oz)  
Rice Cakes (Lightly Salted), 3.0 cake
Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc

Keto Shit
Broccoli 8.0 oz  
Chicken Breast 100.0 gram(s)  
Avocado, Raw, Peeled   100.0 g
Teriyaki sauce 

Bedtime snacks
Pistachios, 0.2 cup  
Iso-100 Gourmet Vanilla  Dymatize, 1.0 sc

2326 calories
Carbohydrates (258g)  
Fat (60g)  
Protein  (185g)

Exactly on point today


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders/Back Width

DB Seated Shoulder Press 5x12,10,8,6,6
20x12
25x10
25x9
25x8
25x8

Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly - 4x10 slow and in control of movement. Pause at the top, sloooowww down
5x10 wasn't sure where to start here
10x10
15x9
15x8

DB Lat Raise 6x12
15x12
15x12 *tried for 20#, big fat no go
15x12 *slowed these down a lot, pause @top
15x12
15x12
15x13 *Normal speed but for AMRAP

DB Front Raise (simultaneous) 5x15,15,12,12,12
15x15
15x13
15x11
15x9
10x13

Cable Upright Row SS with Face Pulls 3x10
50x10*previous max but many months ago/ 130x10
90x10 / 140x10
100x8 / 140x9

Wide Grip D Pulldown (possibly my new favorite upper back exercise ever) 4x15,12,12,10
80x15
85x15
105x11 (workout partner loaded at 105 instead of 95, pleasantly surprised)
110x8 forced rep at 8 with hold at the bottom. Partner maintained forced rep pressure and just let me slowly fail until the weights hit the stack again. There were a lot of interesting noises and grunts coming out of my mouth this rep. Followed by a spew of obscenities. 

Was feeling rather wide after that one.


----------



## IronSoul

Back looks incredible! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> BB Good Morning 5x10
> (do they call it this because you bend over like you're enticing early morning shenanigans?? 🤔)


I like to think of it as , bowing toward the sun .... keeps me way less distracted than thinking about shaking what my momma gave me to entice morning shenanigans ,,, 

Now if the right old song happens to come on ... then all bets are off    make Noooo mistakes ,, I can shake what my momma gave me *dances off ,, gitchy gitchy yaaa yaaa daa daa ...


----------



## Butch_C

You're going to need custom sports bra's soon to make room for them lats!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> You're going to need custom sports bra's soon to make room for them lats!


They are a bit tight. It's frustrating and hysterical trying to get them off after an upper day though.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Pre workout
Lower Sugar Quaker Oatmeal, 2.0 packet 

Post workout
Red onion 95.0 g 
Garlic 20.0 g 
Red Potatoes, 250.0 gram(s) 
Boneless ham steak, 3 oz
gouda and pear chicken sausage, 0.5 link 

Big Mac Rice Bowl 
***this was the second best thing I had in my mouth all day***
try this, you won't regret it. Unless you're a commie who hates cheeseburgers.......
Shredded Colby Jack Cheese, 28.0 g 
pickles Grillos, 1.0 oz 5 chips 
1000 Island homemade 50.0g
90% lean ground beef, 2.0 oz
Jennieo Ground Turkey 93/7, 2.0 ounces 
Cocktail Tomatoes, 100.0 g 
Red onion 50.0 g 
Jasmine Rice 200.0 gram(s)

Work Snacks
Iso-100, Gourmet Vanilla Dymatize, 1.0 sc
Coffee 2.0 cup (8 fl oz) 
Rice Cakes (Lightly Salted) 2.0 cake (9g)

Steak Dinner
Broccoli 8.0 oz 
Red Potatoes, 150.0 gram(s) 
Filet Mignon, 190.0 gram 
Bleu Burger Blue, 0.5 slice
White wine, 5oz

Bedtime Snacks
Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt, (150g) 
Pistachios, 0.2 cup 
Greek Yogurt, Non-Fat Plain 75.0 g

2442 calories
Carbohydrates (260g) 
Fat (60g) 
Protein (183g)

Another day on target. I enjoyed today's meals a lot, I will likely do the same tomorrow, but swap potatoes for the rice in the cheeseburger bowl.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Backside Day, full posterior chain

Assisted Wide Grip Pullup 2x6-8
(Currently my short term goal to get to 10 full BW pullup, so coach said I could swap these in for my 2x10 pulldown warmup)
110x8
110x7

Wide Grip Pulldown 5x10
100x10
100x10
105x9
105x9
105x8

T Bar Row 4x15,12,10,10
(made one out of a landmine and narrow grip handles)
45x15
90x10
90x10
95x10

Snatch Grip Rack Pull 5x15,12,10,8,8
(First time ever doing Rack pulls. I really like these 😍)
45x10 for form
135x15
155x12
175x9
175x8
185x7

Chest Supported Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown  4x20,15,12,12
100x20
120x20
150x12
150x11

Cable Pullover 3x15
30x15 (previous max weight, its been a while)
40x15
50x13

Hip Thrust 5x20
70x20
70x20
70x18
70x18
70x18ish

Seated Calves 5x20
90x20
90x19
90x20
90x20
90x20ish

I am completely spent. Staying awake at work is going to be it's own challenge today 🥴


----------



## Bomb10shell

Oh damn, new meal plan comes with a lil bit of a macro bump too 😍

Pre Workout 
25g protein isolate, 40g oats, 1 fruit of choice

Post Workout ****
3oz chicken breast, 250g jasmine rice, 1T EVOO, vegetables as desired 
****MACRO MEAL SUB
28g protein, 70-80g carb, 18-21g fat

Meal 3
25g protein isolate, 3 rice cakes

Meal 4
3oz chicken breast, 8oz green vegetables, 160g jasmine rice, 100g avocado 

Meal 5
25g protein isolate, 1oz pistachios 

Meal 6
3oz chicken breast, 8oz green vegetables, 1 fruit of choice 

Protein subs:
3oz chicken breast > 3oz pork tenderloin > 4oz 99% lean ground turkey > 4oz ahi tuna steak > 25g protein isolate 

Fruit subs:
1 piece > 1c berries > 1c grapes

Rice Subs:
160g rice > 260g any type of potato 
250g rice > 400g any type of potato 

Free foods:
Cucumber, cooked mushrooms, onions, bell peppers, celery, salsa or pico de gallo, lettuces, fat free broths;  dressings, seasonings, and sugar free condiments as long as it has less than 2g sugar per serving; diet soda, coffee, any artificial sweeteners, sugar free pickles.

All weights are cooked/what hits the plate, with the exception of oats. Oats are by dry weight.

Asking now about the kombucha now because I'm a big fan...

New estimated macros:
2512 calories
290g carb
60g fat
203g protein 🤩😍

Previous macros (no free foods, track everything):
2347 calories
260g carb
63g fat
185g protein


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders n Chest n Arms n chit

DB Arnold Press SS with Front Raise Plate 4x10/10# for 40s hold
10x10 / 10/40s
15x11 / 10/40s
20x12 / 10/40s
20x10 / 10/40s

Incline Hex Press 4x15
35x15
35x15
35x15 (last rep forced)
35x14.5 (14 forced, "15" tried to be forced but still couldn't get it up there)

DB Lat Raise 5x10, on the last 2 sets, drop set to 1/2 weight and AMRAP
15x10
15x10
15x10
15x10 / 10x24 (weights only in 5# increments) 
15x9.5 / 10x19 (also, WITAF with these super sets.... holy moly this was INTENSE, you want some boulders, try this out)

Single Arm Tricep Pushdown, 4x12 with 4s hold at bottom
15x12
20x9
17.5x11
17.5x10

Cable Rope Tricep Extension 3x10
40x10
50x10
50x9.5

Preacher Curls 3xfailure
40x16
50x11
50x10

And thats a wrap for that workout. Quick and effective. Struggling to lift my arms to finish my humapro 😅


----------



## IronSoul

Okay then Bomb, kill it lol. New meal plan is exciting, I’m sure you’re happy about the increase. I love how your coach throws in the free foods. That would make it easier for me to not be weak and break the plan. I hope it goes well for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> Shoulders n Chest n Arms n chit


Had to do a double take. Thought it said something else at first and was like well, this will be interesting.


----------



## Bomb10shell

My momma had this "rule of threes" when it came to death and births, and usually she was right. The thought crossed my mind after my last death 6 days ago and I pushed it aside. 

Never... ever... in a million years... did I expect this phone call that we received today. 

My FIVE YEAR OLD NIECE died last night. A brutal and horrific death for anyone, much less a child. 

It just leaves me wondering, who's next? 

😥😢


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> My momma had this "rule of threes" when it came to death and births, and usually she was right. The thought crossed my mind after my last death 6 days ago and I pushed it aside.
> 
> Never... ever... in a million years... did I expect this phone call that we received today.
> 
> My FIVE YEAR OLD NIECE died last night. A brutal and horrific death for anyone, much less a child.
> 
> It just leaves me wondering, who's next?



Fuck, that’s so terrible. I hate to hear that. That shit breaks my heart. Sending all the prayers for you and the family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone

Bomb10shell said:


> My momma had this "rule of threes" when it came to death and births, and usually she was right. The thought crossed my mind after my last death 6 days ago and I pushed it aside.
> 
> Never... ever... in a million years... did I expect this phone call that we received today.
> 
> My FIVE YEAR OLD NIECE died last night. A brutal and horrific death for anyone, much less a child.
> 
> It just leaves me wondering, who's next?
> 
> 😥😢


My condolences. Wishing the best for everyone.


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> My momma had this "rule of threes" when it came to death and births, and usually she was right. The thought crossed my mind after my last death 6 days ago and I pushed it aside.
> 
> Never... ever... in a million years... did I expect this phone call that we received today.
> 
> My FIVE YEAR OLD NIECE died last night. A brutal and horrific death for anyone, much less a child.
> 
> It just leaves me wondering, who's next?
> 
> 😥😢


Oof, that is absolutely brutal.


All of my best to you & yours.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> My momma had this "rule of threes" when it came to death and births, and usually she was right. The thought crossed my mind after my last death 6 days ago and I pushed it aside.
> 
> Never... ever... in a million years... did I expect this phone call that we received today.
> 
> My FIVE YEAR OLD NIECE died last night. A brutal and horrific death for anyone, much less a child.
> 
> It just leaves me wondering, who's next?
> 
> 😥😢


Jesus thats awful.... thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## Bomb10shell

I just can't even comprehend it all. I just...damn... extra hugs for my boy tonight because I can't even imagine losing him.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> My momma had this "rule of threes" when it came to death and births, and usually she was right. The thought crossed my mind after my last death 6 days ago and I pushed it aside.
> 
> Never... ever... in a million years... did I expect this phone call that we received today.
> 
> My FIVE YEAR OLD NIECE died last night. A brutal and horrific death for anyone, much less a child.
> 
> It just leaves me wondering, who's next?
> 
> 😥😢


I'm so, so sorry. 😢😢😢


----------



## Btcowboy

Hey @Bomb10shell, thinking of you guys and hope you are holding up ok?


----------



## Yano

We ain't known each other all that long but ,, Love ya kiddo wish I was there to hug the stuffins out of ya. You hang in there best ya can. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

So sorry to hear! I hope you and your family are holding up ok.


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> My momma had this "rule of threes" when it came to death and births, and usually she was right. The thought crossed my mind after my last death 6 days ago and I pushed it aside.
> 
> Never... ever... in a million years... did I expect this phone call that we received today.
> 
> My FIVE YEAR OLD NIECE died last night. A brutal and horrific death for anyone, much less a child.
> 
> It just leaves me wondering, who's next?
> 
> 😥😢


I'm so sorry. Prayers out to you and your family


----------



## Butch_C

That is horrible. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thanks everyone. In short, we're not doing okay. 

I went to the gym today but my heart was just not in it. I can't sleep because my head is going crazy. I was literally paralyzed in fear and terror yesterday doing laundry because my son wasn't in my direct line of sight and a million "what ifs" and "what am I going to walk into because i walked away for 10 minutes to do housework" kept me stuck there.  I can't stop thinking about my poor sweet niece and all those what ifs. 

Some moments are better than others. But in short, I'm not handling this well and I'm struggling between being a helicopter mom (any other day I am far from this type of mom) because I don't want anything to happen to my baby, and trying to give him boundaries so he can grow. 

Sorry for the depressing rant, but now that the anger over the situation has subsided, I'm in a very dark place over this.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Thanks everyone. In short, we're not doing okay.
> 
> I went to the gym today but my heart was just not in it. I can't sleep because my head is going crazy. I was literally paralyzed in fear and terror yesterday doing laundry because my son wasn't in my direct line of sight and a million "what ifs" and "what am I going to walk into because i walked away for 10 minutes to do housework" kept me stuck there.  I can't stop thinking about my poor sweet niece and all those what ifs.
> 
> Some moments are better than others. But in short, I'm not handling this well and I'm struggling between being a helicopter mom (any other day I am far from this type of mom) because I don't want anything to happen to my baby, and trying to give him boundaries so he can grow.
> 
> Sorry for the depressing rant, but now that the anger over the situation has subsided, I'm in a very dark place over this.


Aww We get it, and there are no words we can say to make it any better. All we can say is we are all here for you, thinking and praying for you guys to find some peace and the strength to carry on. 

Be strong.


----------



## IronSoul

Btcowboy said:


> Aww We get it, and there are no words we can say to make it any better. All we can say is we are all here for you, thinking and praying for you guys to find some peace and the strength to carry on.
> 
> Be strong.



Exactly this. We are all here for anything you need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

Leg Extensions 5x20,15,15,12,10
120x20
140x12
140x11
140x12

Missed the Superset of good mornings. I wrote them down and everything, just totally skipped over them.

BB Step Ups - tall box 4x8
55x8
55x8 left leg is definitely weaker, starting left side from now on
55x7
55x7
*up 10# from last week

Hack Squat super deep 4x12,12,10,10
290x12
290x12
290x8
270x10
*this is where it became painfully obvious that my heart was not in this day

High/Narrow Glute Focused Leg Press 4x12,12,10,10 Superset with 4x20 calves
375x12 / 20
375x12 / 20
395x11 / 20
395x10 / 18

DB RDL 4x15 
55x12
40x15
40x15
45x15
*just going through the motions here, decided enough was enough and I'm not really trying so I need to stop for the day

Cable Abduction 4x25
Nope.

I already checked in with coach but I think I'm going to do a follow up and see what she thinks about deload or suck it up buttercup....today was bad.

As I was leaving though, I saw this field across the street. I thought to myself, if even sunflowers can shine on gloomy days, maybe so can I. I don't know. I'll give it a shot at least.


----------



## Signsin1

Im very sorry to hear Bombshell...😢

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## Bomb10shell

Oh....and as I was setting up to start the day, my favorite shaker bottle (is that even a thing?) smacked the ground and spilled my carb/citrulline/creatine mix everywhere. Took ages to clean it up and then I had no intraworkout to boot. Cracked the whole side of the bottle, leaking everywhere *sigh*.

At least I still had my humapro?


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Oh....and as I was setting up to start the day, my favorite shaker bottle (is that even a thing?) smacked the ground and spilled my carb/citrulline/creatine mix everywhere. Took ages to clean it up and then I had no intraworkout to boot. Cracked the whole side of the bottle, leaking everywhere *sigh*.
> 
> At least I still had my humapro?


Your day will get better.  Keep moving forward!


----------



## Yano

You young lady are one of the most powerful beings I have ever encountered and you don't even realize it. 



Bomb10shell said:


> As I was leaving though, I saw this field across the street. I thought to myself, if even sunflowers can shine on gloomy days, maybe so can I. I don't know. I'll give it a shot at least.



That Ms Bombshell is your new 1RM. ^ right up there. 

See everyone thinks that strength is physical , how strong you are is all about our physical being. It is not and never has been. 

Mahatma Gandhi brought to our attention in his teachings this fact. 

"Strength does not come from physical capacity. It comes from an indomitable will."




In that simple flower is the power to over come.

It's ok to be scared , it really is. It's not ok to be beaten.

You were drawn to that field for a reason. Karma , the universal way , a glitch in the matrix what ever you want to blame it on. 

That pretty field of flowers brought you to face the fact that you are an indomitable entity. You are stronger than you realize ma'am. 

You chose to be empowered and not cower. Right on !!

*tips muh hat ,,, hope I didn't go too far. seeing friends hurt  ,,, it just brings out that hey lets take a walk and talk Dad thing in me I guess.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> *tips muh hat ,,, hope I didn't go too far. seeing friends hurt  ,,, it just brings out that hey lets take a walk and talk Dad thing in me I guess.


It was beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Okay, we're doing a "regroup" week. 

150 minutes of activity. Don't worry about what or heart rate, just do what feels good and keep moving. 

Same macros as before. 

Also set up a session with the mental health team and hope to work on this insane anxiety I've got going on now. 

It's about to get real boring in this log 🤣 but only to come back better and stronger than before.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Okay, we're doing a "regroup" week.
> 
> 150 minutes of activity. Don't worry about what or heart rate, just do what feels good and keep moving.
> 
> Same macros as before.
> 
> Also set up a session with the mental health team and hope to work on this insane anxiety I've got going on now.
> 
> It's about to get real boring in this log 🤣 but only to come back better and stronger than before.


Genius hits a target no one else can see. You do what you have to in order to make progress , nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> Okay, we're doing a "regroup" week.
> 
> 150 minutes of activity. Don't worry about what or heart rate, just do what feels good and keep moving.
> 
> Same macros as before.
> 
> Also set up a session with the mental health team and hope to work on this insane anxiety I've got going on now.
> 
> It's about to get real boring in this log 🤣 but only to come back better and stronger than before.


Nothing operates efficiently w/o proper head space.  Shiiiit, some of the best stories come from crazy people!  I should know.. apparently I'm a good story teller (or I just talk to much).  Either way, it'll do you good.

We're all here to listen or give any feedback or anything you might want.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Mental health mission log Stardate 5XL10 (yes we've been watching a lot of Lightyear for movie nights)

Yesterday was the hardest day so far, filled with tears and fear and anxiety.

The thought of not having to wake up at 5am to workout and how am I going to fit all these things into my schedule has been a welcomed reprieve from my current stress levels. 

I do miss the gym, but suddenly all the aches and pains are coming out of the woodwork now that I'm allowing myself to relax a little and feel all the feels.

I started laughing again this morning. Over something silly and mundane but it was still nice to do.

I let my son out of my sight this morning to eat in his room like he wanted. Anxiety levels were normal until he stopped making noise, then instantly through the roof and every possible scenario of death started running through my mind. I made myself sit there and not check on him. Guess what, he was just fine, just drinking his water until he ran out and came out to refill his bottle, not dying some horrible death like my mind was determined to make up. 

I breathed an incredible sigh of relief and told my brain to shut up.

I just finished a conversation with my mother in law (yes I actually like her now that we've worked through our power struggles) and as I was telling her how I feel stuck in this cycle of feeling like I needed to lock myself and my son in a bubble so nothing happens to him and my mind is telling me to instead set healthy boundaries so he can become a productive member of society, a thought popped into my head. A movie quote actually...

Marlin:
I promised I'd never let anything happen to him.

Dory:
Hmm. That's a funny thing to promise.

Marlin:
What?

Dory:
Well you can't never let anything happen to him. Then nothing would ever happen to him. Not much fun for little Harpo.

And suddenly, it clicked. Not much fun for lil Harpo, or mom, or dad. I can't promise that nothing will happen to him,  and I shouldn't want that anyways. Of course I don't want bad things to happen to him, and he's incredibly intelligent and wise for a 4yo, he'll figure it out. He stops when things get "too scary" which is usually before my threshold of "too unsafe" hits.  I have to let him live outside the bubble,  and I need to go back to living out there too.

But... baby steps. Today I'll work my 12 hour shift and do my best to only think of the fun thing we have planned tomorrow tomorrow night and not all the horrific death scenarios that "might happen". Just one day at a time. 


Okay, thanks for attending my Dr Phil seminar, I'm off my mental health diary for now. Don't have weights to log, but I'm still putting in some work, so I thought it might make sense to post here still.


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> And suddenly, it clicked. Not much fun for lil Harpo, or mom, or dad. I can't promise that nothing will happen to him,  and I shouldn't want that anyways. Of course I don't want bad things to happen to him, and he's incredibly intelligent and wise for a 4yo, he'll figure it out.


It sounds like if he's anything like his mamma, then he's probably in good shape and smarter beyond his years. 

Way to let life happen. Shit is hard,  but you did it!!


----------



## JuiceisLoose

The more I read around this forum the more I am starting to love it. We are a bunch of assholes but I am happy to see that there is a huge support system.

Keep on keeping on. You got this!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Nothing super exciting to report. Just working and regrouping. I've been either 100% on macros or under calories. 

Aches and pains are subsiding. Sleep is better even though the nightmares continue. Anxiety is back to what I would considered heightened or alert levels instead of full panic mode. 

Had a situation at work which ended up requiring 3 hours worth of cardio-like-work to fix, so I've far exceeded the 150 minutes activity for the week. 

Taking it easy yesterday and went to the drags. My son got to ride in a friend's car from the pits to the line. Pretty sure we've created a monster after last night. The ear to ear grin and attempts to "fix and tune" the car for the rest of the night were hard to deny. Guess we'll have to make it a regular thing now 😊


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Nothing super exciting to report. Just working and regrouping. I've been either 100% on macros or under calories.
> 
> Aches and pains are subsiding. Sleep is better even though the nightmares continue. Anxiety is back to what I would considered heightened or alert levels instead of full panic mode.
> 
> Had a situation at work which ended up requiring 3 hours worth of cardio-like-work to fix, so I've far exceeded the 150 minutes activity for the week.
> 
> Taking it easy yesterday and went to the drags. My son got to ride in a friend's car from the pits to the line. Pretty sure we've created a monster after last night. The ear to ear grin and attempts to "fix and tune" the car for the rest of the night were hard to deny. Guess we'll have to make it a regular thing now 😊


Now you've gone an touched some thing close to my heart. Love drag racing , never did get why folks would want to drive around in circles for hours when all you needed was 3.7 seconds hahahaha. 

My counsin used to race an old 72 Mercury Montego that had a big purple Merlin 704 mounted in it ,, I can still hear it pop an rumble in my memories ,,, like a metal monster when it took off from the line , that unGodly roar. 

This as far as I know is still the quickest pass in NHRA Top Fuel , Ms Brittany Force living up to every thing her daddy taught her once again.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Now you've gone an touched some thing close to my heart. Love drag racing , never did get why folks would want to drive around in circles for hours when all you needed was 3.7 seconds hahahaha.
> 
> My counsin used to race an old 72 Mercury Montego that had a big purple Merlin 704 mounted in it ,, I can still hear it pop an rumble in my memories ,,, like a metal monster when it took off from the line , that unGodly roar.
> 
> This as far as I know is still the quickest pass in NHRA Top Fuel , Ms Brittany Force living up to every thing her daddy taught her once again.


It was "grudge night" so literally anyone driving anything with a motor could race.

There was a girl, maybe 7, in a drag trainer. Couldn't have been more than a lawnmower for a motor but she did it and she was a badass doing it.

Then you had the mercury grand marquis and you just had to chuckle.

And then you had those motorcycle nut jobs (seriously love watching them race but there's no denying they have got to be absolutely insane). 4 different Hayabusas over the course of the evening, each with 150+ mph runs. One did 185 mph... in nothing more than chaps, a jacket, and a full face. Like dude.... you WILL die a horrible death if you crash at that speed, please wear the full suit so you're slightly less mangled. Fun to watch none the less.

I grew up at the drags and dirt tracks so it made my momma soul soar watching my son fall in love with it too.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> It was "grudge night" so literally anyone driving anything with a motor could race.
> 
> There was a girl, maybe 7, in a drag trainer. Couldn't have been more than a lawnmower for a motor but she did it and she was a badass doing it.
> 
> Then you had the mercury grand marquis and you just had to chuckle.
> 
> And then you had those motorcycle nut jobs (seriously love watching them race but there's no denying they have got to be absolutely insane). 4 different Hayabusas over the course of the evening, each with 150+ mph runs. One did 185 mph... in nothing more than chaps, a jacket, and a full face. Like dude.... you WILL die a horrible death if you crash at that speed, please wear the full suit so you're slightly less mangled. Fun to watch none the less.
> 
> I grew up at the drags and dirt tracks so it made my momma soul soar watching my son fall in love with it too.


motorcycle nut jobs ..... *looks at my slightly crooked left leg and just chuckles a bit

1982 kz750 , 7 0z bottle , piston locked up inside the jug tossed me side ways broke that leg in 4 places lol.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> motorcycle nut jobs ..... *looks at my slightly crooked left leg and just chuckles a bit


I rest my case...


Bomb10shell said:


> there's no denying they have got to be absolutely insane


----------



## Bomb10shell

That being said... on this episode of "shit I broke while racing motorcycles" is Bombshell herself with a tibial plateau fracture.... aka the "crunchy knee" I refer to occasionally.


----------



## Butch_C

All my joints are crunchy! Fun isn't it! I get some funny looks from spotters every once in a while. I ask them did you hear that? "Uhh yeah thats messed up dude"


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bomb10shell said:


> Oh....and as I was setting up to start the day, my favorite shaker bottle (is that even a thing?) smacked the ground and spilled my carb/citrulline/creatine mix everywhere. Took ages to clean it up and then I had no intraworkout to boot. Cracked the whole side of the bottle, leaking everywhere *sigh*.
> 
> At least I still had my humapro?


I did that with a 32 oz shaker I had bought a week prior. I still get flashbacks anytime I drop a shaker


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> That being said... on this episode of "shit I broke while racing motorcycles" is Bombshell herself with a tibial plateau fracture.... aka the "crunchy knee" I refer to occasionally.
> View attachment 26135


Looks like you need to shave. That bikini line has really gone south.


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> Looks like you need to shave. That bikini line has really gone south.


Not even close to my bikini line 😅 but yes I do. I knew the second I took it I was going to get Roasted for it.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> All my joints are crunchy! Fun isn't it! I get some funny looks from spotters every once in a while. I ask them did you hear that? "Uhh yeah thats messed up dude"


That was my workout partner the first time we did legs together. Him: "what the hell was that? Your knee???" Yeah, it's been like that for a long time, don't worry about it.


----------



## Yano




----------



## IronSoul

My knees are terrible from baseball, especially college. My coach wouldn’t let me use knee savers, said they were for lazy catchers. Fucking goof. My knees pop like crazy every time I squat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> My knees are terrible from baseball, especially college. My coach wouldn’t let me use knee savers, said they were for lazy catchers. Fucking goof. My knees pop like crazy every time I squat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Straight up rice krispies over here, so I get it 😊


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> View attachment 26238







I'm jonsing to be back in the gym, but tomorrow is my niece's funeral. So I'll just finish out the week and come back Monday ready to kick some serious ass. I already felt like a potato, now I'm a fat fuck couch potato  🥔 

Food yesterday was shit. I mean it was tasty. But it was so little it was ridiculous. Just couldn't force any more down than I did. I was at like 1000 calories. It was bad. 

Anyways, really ready to get back to work in the gym. But the extra time with my family has been very nice and refreshing.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Lol, I meant to clip that so it was just the "don't call it a comeback" part... not the momma said knock Yano out part 🤣


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm jonsing to be back in the gym, but tomorrow is my niece's funeral. So I'll just finish out the week and come back Monday ready to kick some serious ass. I already felt like a potato, now I'm a fat fuck couch potato  🥔
> 
> Food yesterday was shit. I mean it was tasty. But it was so little it was ridiculous. Just couldn't force any more down than I did. I was at like 1000 calories. It was bad.
> 
> Anyways, really ready to get back to work in the gym. But the extra time with my family has been very nice and refreshing.


Hugs ya up til the stitches pop ,, just checking on ya. Be thinking of ya tomorrow with a prayer , be strong.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Hugs ya up til the stitches pop ,, just checking on ya. Be thinking of ya tomorrow with a prayer , be strong.


I'm still trying to figure out how to explain to my 4 year old that a 5 year old can die. *heavy sigh* it's going to be a long day.


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to explain to my 4 year old that a 5 year old can die. *heavy sigh* it's going to be a long day.



Just terrible, I hate this for all of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Just terrible, I hate this for all of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's hard enough with how young she was...


It's even harder when there are incredibly suspicious circumstances surrounding it and the story of "how" it happened has changed 4x now.


It's going to be hard to explain why she's dead to my son and even harder to explain why I punched my fucking sister in law in the throat... but that's It's own drama.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to explain to my 4 year old that a 5 year old can die. *heavy sigh* it's going to be a long day.


God has plans we cant figure out for every one we love ,, I know that's lame. We can't decide how he calls them home and some times we sure cant figure out why he does it like he does.

We just have to have faith in Him and his decisions. That's the hardest part of having faith in a higher power right ? trusting it.

I wish I had some fancy psychologist shit to say kiddo I truly do. Fact is I get mad at God too , I'm ashamed of it but I do I get so mad I just pray and hope he understands. An its hard to understand and reason the things He decides , some times I just don't get it and it makes me madder. I just have to have faith and trust. That can be so hard some times.


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> It's hard enough with how young she was...
> 
> 
> It's even harder when there are incredibly suspicious circumstances surrounding it and the story of "how" it happened has changed 4x now.
> 
> 
> It's going to be hard to explain why she's dead to my son and even harder to explain why I punched my fucking sister in law in the throat... but that's It's own drama.



This shit should never happen to kids. You’ve been on my mind a lot with all of this. I can’t imagine enduring what you are. There just aren’t any words to say. Just at a loss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> It's hard enough with how young she was...
> 
> 
> It's even harder when there are incredibly suspicious circumstances surrounding it and the story of "how" it happened has changed 4x now.
> 
> 
> It's going to be hard to explain why she's dead to my son and even harder to explain why I punched my fucking sister in law in the throat... but that's It's own drama.


Some times people need a good poke in the throat ,, keep em from choking on stupid things they are about to say. 

Explain it to him like this ,, there are two things in this world that are good for your teeth. Do you know what they are ? Drinking Milk and keeping your mouth shut ,, aunty picked the wrong one.


----------



## Butch_C

Bomb10shell said:


> It's hard enough with how young she was...
> 
> 
> It's even harder when there are incredibly suspicious circumstances surrounding it and the story of "how" it happened has changed 4x now.
> 
> 
> It's going to be hard to explain why she's dead to my son and even harder to explain why I punched my fucking sister in law in the throat... but that's It's own drama.


That's a tuff one to deal with in your own mind, then to explain it to a 5 year old without freaking them out....impossible.  My Thoughts are with you, Stay strong.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> That's a tuff one to deal with in your own mind, then to explain it to a 5 year old without freaking them out....impossible.  My Thoughts are with you, Stay strong.


We started the conversation tonight about what we're going to do tomorrow. Thankfully this isn't the first death or funeral of sorts.... there was a carnival goldfish that lasted all of 18 hours but he's still devastated by the loss nearly a year later. So I used Orange as an example, and he got stuck on how mean the cousin was to him and how sad he was about orange so it didn't go according to plan. We'll see how it goes tomorrow


----------



## Bomb10shell

Well.... no one got throat punched tonight. And considering the circumstances and behavior of the evening, that's a huge accomplishment.


That's about all I can say about that. 


Also, I explained and explained death to my son, saying goodbye, and him not really getting it. And then when you could see the wheels turning and then they clicked into place and he did get it... man. 

This has been the toughest lesson in parenting so far. 

I'm exhausted. Today sucked.


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Well.... no one got throat punched tonight. And considering the circumstances and behavior of the evening, that's a huge accomplishment.
> 
> 
> That's about all I can say about that.
> 
> 
> Also, I explained and explained death to my son, saying goodbye, and him not really getting it. And then when you could see the wheels turning and then they clicked into place and he did get it... man.
> 
> This has been the toughest lesson in parenting so far.
> 
> I'm exhausted. Today sucked.



Really hate that you had to endure this but incredibly proud of you for doing so, and glad the day is over for you. Great job momma!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

This is why Mom's are the first real Super Hero's we ever get to meet. Proud of ya kiddo that's a rotten thing to have to teach some one so young under any circumstance.
Ya did good. *smiles n nods , real good.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back in the game baby 💪💪
Damn it felt good to be back in the gym. 


Whole Leg

Superset of 6 sets  
Machine Seated Leg Extension 20,15,15,12,10  
(Set 1 15 x 100 lbs) Warmup
Set 2 20 x 120 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 140 lbs  
Set 4 15 x 150 lbs  
Set 5 15 x 160 lbs  
Set 6 13 x 180 lbs  
+20# and a lot of volume
Barbell Good Morning Deadlift 5x10  
(Set 1 10 x 45 lbs) Warmup
Set 2 10 x 65 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 85 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 85 lbs  
Set 5 10 x 95 lbs  
Set 6 12 x 105 lbs 
+40# and starting to finally feel these

Barbell Step Up  
4 sets x 8, each (start with weak left side)
Set 1 8 x 55 lbs  
Set 2 8 x 55 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 55 lbs  
Set 4 8 x 55 lbs  
Same weight, +2 reps overall

Bear Hack Squat 4 sets x 12,12,10,10 nice n deep like
Set 1 12 x 300 lbs  
Set 2 11 x 310 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 310 lbs 🤮 at 9, so extended rest period
Set 4 8 x 310 lbs 
+20# from last week

Superset of 4 sets  
Machine Leg Press Narrow Stance 12,12,10,10 high & narrow. Target glutes  
Set 1 12 x 395 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 395 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 415 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 415 lbs  
+20# from last week but down 2 reps
Leg Press Machine Calf Raise 4x AMRAP 
Set 1 26 x 395 lbs  
Set 2 18 x 395 lbs  
Set 3 17 x 415 lbs  
Set 4 14 x 415 lbs  
+20# from last week but down 3 reps

DB Romanian Deadlift 4 sets x 15  
Set 1 15 x 40 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 45 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 55 lbs  
Set 4  10 x 55 lbs
Same max weight but down volume overall? 🤔

Cable Hip Abduction 4 sets x 25  
Set 1 25 x 10 lbs (I really wish my cables went to 5s, this is misery)
Set 2 25 x 10 lbs (many tears 😢 )
Set 3 22 x 10 lbs (why is my ass so strong on the Abduction machines and a weak lil bitch on cables??)
Set 4 nope
Best weight and volume


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Back in the game baby 💪💪
> Damn it felt good to be back in the gym.
> 
> 
> Whole Leg
> 
> Superset of 6 sets
> Machine Seated Leg Extension 20,15,15,12,10
> (Set 1 15 x 100 lbs) Warmup
> Set 2 20 x 120 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 140 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 150 lbs
> Set 5 15 x 160 lbs
> Set 6 13 x 180 lbs
> +20# and a lot of volume
> Barbell Good Morning Deadlift 5x10
> (Set 1 10 x 45 lbs) Warmup
> Set 2 10 x 65 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 85 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 85 lbs
> Set 5 10 x 95 lbs
> Set 6 12 x 105 lbs
> +40# and starting to finally feel these
> 
> Barbell Step Up
> 4 sets x 8, each (start with weak left side)
> Set 1 8 x 55 lbs
> Set 2 8 x 55 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 55 lbs
> Set 4 8 x 55 lbs
> Same weight, +2 reps overall
> 
> Bear Hack Squat 4 sets x 12,12,10,10 nice n deep like
> Set 1 12 x 300 lbs
> Set 2 11 x 310 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 310 lbs 🤮 at 9, so extended rest period
> Set 4 8 x 310 lbs
> +20# from last week
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Machine Leg Press Narrow Stance 12,12,10,10 high & narrow. Target glutes
> Set 1 12 x 395 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 395 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 415 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 415 lbs
> +20# from last week but down 2 reps
> Leg Press Machine Calf Raise 4x AMRAP
> Set 1 26 x 395 lbs
> Set 2 18 x 395 lbs
> Set 3 17 x 415 lbs
> Set 4 14 x 415 lbs
> +20# from last week but down 3 reps
> 
> DB Romanian Deadlift 4 sets x 15
> Set 1 15 x 40 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 45 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 55 lbs
> Set 4  10 x 55 lbs
> Same max weight but down volume overall? 🤔
> 
> Cable Hip Abduction 4 sets x 25
> Set 1 25 x 10 lbs (I really wish my cables went to 5s, this is misery)
> Set 2 25 x 10 lbs (many tears 😢 )
> Set 3 22 x 10 lbs (why is my ass so strong on the Abduction machines and a weak lil bitch on cables??)
> Set 4 nope
> Best weight and volume
> 
> View attachment 26341
> 
> View attachment 26342


Holy Volume Batgirl !!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Holy Volume Batgirl !!


My whole workout I kept thinking about you and giggling about how this is "cardio" for yano 🤣


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> That being said... on this episode of "shit I broke while racing motorcycles" is Bombshell herself with a tibial plateau fracture.... aka the "crunchy knee" I refer to occasionally.


You and JJ Watt now have something in common.  At this point you're probably a better defensive tackle than he is at this stage in his career.


Bomb10shell said:


> It's hard enough with how young she was...
> 
> 
> It's even harder when there are incredibly suspicious circumstances surrounding it and the story of "how" it happened has changed 4x now.
> 
> 
> It's going to be hard to explain why she's dead to my son and even harder to explain why I punched my fucking sister in law in the throat... but that's It's own drama.


This I can't even fathom, meaning the tragic death of your niece.  I can definitely understand punching a relative in the throat.  I'm so sorry to hear about all of this.  Trying to explain this to your son is near impossible but it sounds like you made it click.  I'll echo what @Yano said: Moms are super heroes.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Hello Ms. lady member...🤗

Might I interest you in some.......JUICE 😈🧃


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> Hello Ms. lady member...🤗
> 
> Might I interest you in some.......JUICE 😈🧃


----------



## IronSoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders/Rear Back/Width 

Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press 5 sets x 12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY 
Set 1 12 x 25 lbs 
Set 2 11 x 25 lbs 
Set 3 8 x 30 lbs 
Set 4 7 x 30 lbs 
Set 5 6 x 30 lbs 
*5# up from last time, up volume overall

Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly 4 sets x 10, control weight and direction change 
Set 1 10 x 15 lbs 
Set 2 10 x 15 lbs 
Set 3 10 x 15 lbs 
Set 4 9 x 15 lbs 
*up reps and volume

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 6 sets x 12 
Set 1 12 x 15 lbs 
Set 2 12 x 15 lbs 
Set 3 12 x 15 lbs 
Set 4 12 x 15 lbs 
Set 5 12 x 15 lbs 
Set 6 9 x 20 lbs (eehhhhh I mean I technically got the weight up on 8 and 9, but it was sloppy as hell)
*max weight ever, up weight/reps over last time

Dumbbell Front Raise 5 sets x 15,15,12,12,12 
Set 1 15 x 15 lbs 
Set 2  14 x 15 lbs 
Set 3  13 x 15 lbs 
Set 4  12 x 15 lbs
Set 5  11 x 15 lbs
*increased volume over last time

Superset of 3 sets 
Cable Upright Row 10 
Set 1 10 x 100 lbs 
Set 2 9 x 100 lbs 
Set 3 8 x 100 lbs 
*highest volume
Face Pulls with External Rotation 10 
Set 1 10 x 140 lbs 
Set 2 10 x 140 lbs 
Set 3 10 x 140 lbs 
*up 1 rep from last week

Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 4 sets x 15,12,12,10 
Set 1 15 x 100 lbs 
Set 2 12 x 100 lbs 
Set 3 12 x 110 lbs 
Set 4 10 x 110 lbs (10th was forced)
*big volume bump. My fluffy pits are feeling this.


----------



## Bomb10shell

JuiceTrain said:


> Hello Ms. lady member...🤗
> 
> Might I interest you in some.......JUICE 😈🧃


Nah I'm good. I prefer to get my carbs from rice, not sugar. And I get my juice fix from Humapro Pineapple. But thanks Bro.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Duplicate car ride post ...


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Nah I'm good. I prefer to get my carbs from rice, not sugar. And I get my juice fix from Humapro Pineapple. But thanks Bro.


Oh shit hahahaaha .. Mayday Mayday !!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

FYI, don't fuck with Juice, he's got the juice to ban your IP address 🤣




But seriously I think it's because I'm traveling, happened on a road trip to Kentucky too.


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> FYI, don't fuck with Juice, he's got the juice to ban your IP address
> View attachment 26391
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously I think it's because I'm traveling, happened on a road trip to Kentucky too.



Love me some Kentucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> FYI, don't fuck with Juice, he's got the juice to ban your IP address 🤣
> View attachment 26391
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously I think it's because I'm traveling, happened on a road trip to Kentucky too.



Idek how that happens....lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Why are you guys pooping me hahaha


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Love me some Kentucky bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fixed it for you.  🥃🥃🥃


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Fixed it for you.



Haha do love that too. I can find just about anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Haha do love that too. I can find just about anything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some Blanton's or Pappy???   😳😳😳


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Some Blanton's or Pappy???



Blantons for sure, pappy only from some collectors I know, but most won’t sell. I had a friend that just sold the whole collection. I can usually get Blantons pretty easy. I love that stuff. I’d like to get my hands on some more double double oaked Woodford Reserve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Blantons for sure, pappy only from some collectors I know, but most won’t sell. I had a friend that just sold the whole collection. I can usually get Blantons pretty easy. I love that stuff. I’d like to get my hands on some more double double oaked Woodford Reserve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is Blanton's worth it, or over hyped?


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Is Blanton's worth it, or over hyped?



Really depends on what price point you get it at. I absolutely love it man, but I’m not gonna pay some of the outrageous prices I see it at, because I can find it cheaper. I could buy it all day for $160 but
I won’t lol. It’s a great bourbon for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Really depends on what price point you get it at. I absolutely love it man, but I’m not gonna pay some of the outrageous prices I see it at, because I can find it cheaper. I could buy it all day for $160 but
> I won’t lol. It’s a great bourbon for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. 

Any under the radar recommendations for the lower/mid price points?


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Any under the radar recommendations for the lower/mid price points?



Check DM. So we don’t hijack BS’s post entirely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> Is Blanton's worth it, or over hyped?


From what I can recall, Blanton's is an excellent bourbon, but not for more than $75/bottle


I was always more of a rye drinker, so take that for what you will.


----------



## IronSoul

TODAY said:


> From what I can recall, Blanton's is an excellent bourbon, but not for more than $75/bottle
> 
> 
> I was always more of a rye drinker, so take that for what you will.



Nice, rye drinkers are rare. I love it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> Some Blanton's or Pappy???   😳😳😳


Blanton’s is easy to get. I can buy it at the liquor store up here.  $70 for the original IIRC?

Pappy’s?  I’ve only had it once and it’s really good but not worth what a bottle would cost.


----------



## Yano

Fancy labels ,, liquor stores ,,, hell I bet y'all wear shooooz too


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back/Glutes  

Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up 2 sets x 6-8 as little weight as possible  
Set 1 9 x 110 lbs  
Set 2 5 x 100 lbs  
*lowest assist weight ever. Up reps at 110

Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown 5 sets x 10  
Set 1 10 x 105 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 105 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 105 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 105 lbs  
Set 5 9 x 105 lbs  
*up reps at 105

Snatch Grip Rack Pull 5 sets x 15,12,10,8,8  
Set 1 15 x 155 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 165 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 175 lbs  
Set 4 9 x 185 lbs  
Set 5 7 x 200 lbs  
*I feel like such a badass with setting these up and I don't know why. Also had to rotate these in before the T Bars, the landmine area was taken. 
*up 15#, a lot of reps, a lot of volume. It was a good rack Pull day

T-Bar Row 4 sets x 15,12,10,10  
Set 1 15 x 75 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 90 lbs *moving too good
Set 3 7 x 115 lbs *way too heavy but you can't back down now
Set 4 7 x 115 lbs *all the sweat
*up 20# because I can't math right in the heat of battle

Machine Seated Supinated Grip Row 4 sets x 20,15,12,12  
Set 1 20 x 40 lbs  
Set 2 20 x 60 lbs  
Set 3 17 x 100 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 140 lbs  
*Subbed in for chest supported Pull down Machine. I've never done these before and had absolutely no clue where to start, but 140 was tough 

Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm 3 sets x 15  
Set 1 15 x 70 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 70 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 70 lbs
*Subbed in for cable pullovers 

Barbell Hip Thrust  
6 sets x 20 35s rest between sets  
Set 1 20 x 70 lbs  
Set 2 20 x 70 lbs  
Set 3 20 x 70 lbs  
Set 4 20 x 70 lbs  
Set 5 17 x 70 lbs  
Set 6 16 x 70 lbs
*Up 19 reps (actually got Set 6 done this week)

My pits are done Tom turkeys. 

Strategically wore the regular bra so it was easy to get off post workout today....still didn't work.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Nice pits


----------



## IronSoul

Hell yeah BS, you’re killing it and looking fucking awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Back is looking strong!


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> Back/Glutes
> 
> Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up 2 sets x 6-8 as little weight as possible
> Set 1 9 x 110 lbs
> Set 2 5 x 100 lbs
> *lowest assist weight ever. Up reps at 110
> 
> Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown 5 sets x 10
> Set 1 10 x 105 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 105 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 105 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 105 lbs
> Set 5 9 x 105 lbs
> *up reps at 105
> 
> Snatch Grip Rack Pull 5 sets x 15,12,10,8,8
> Set 1 15 x 155 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 165 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 175 lbs
> Set 4 9 x 185 lbs
> Set 5 7 x 200 lbs
> *I feel like such a badass with setting these up and I don't know why. Also had to rotate these in before the T Bars, the landmine area was taken.
> *up 15#, a lot of reps, a lot of volume. It was a good rack Pull day
> 
> T-Bar Row 4 sets x 15,12,10,10
> Set 1 15 x 75 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 90 lbs *moving too good
> Set 3 7 x 115 lbs *way too heavy but you can't back down now
> Set 4 7 x 115 lbs *all the sweat
> *up 20# because I can't math right in the heat of battle
> 
> Machine Seated Supinated Grip Row 4 sets x 20,15,12,12
> Set 1 20 x 40 lbs
> Set 2 20 x 60 lbs
> Set 3 17 x 100 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 140 lbs
> *Subbed in for chest supported Pull down Machine. I've never done these before and had absolutely no clue where to start, but 140 was tough
> 
> Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm 3 sets x 15
> Set 1 15 x 70 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 70 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 70 lbs
> *Subbed in for cable pullovers
> 
> Barbell Hip Thrust
> 6 sets x 20 35s rest between sets
> Set 1 20 x 70 lbs
> Set 2 20 x 70 lbs
> Set 3 20 x 70 lbs
> Set 4 20 x 70 lbs
> Set 5 17 x 70 lbs
> Set 6 16 x 70 lbs
> *Up 19 reps (actually got Set 6 done this week)
> 
> My pits are done Tom turkeys.
> 
> Strategically wore the regular bra so it was easy to get off post workout today....still didn't work.
> 
> View attachment 26419


Back and glutes day- I see the back picture, where are the glutes pics?
Your hair is a different color which reminds me I got some new carpet and drapes being installed this week.


----------



## lifter6973

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nice pits


I was gonna comment but since you already did......


----------



## Trendkill

Snatch grip rack pulls for high reps. I believe you may have lost your mind but I like it.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Snatch grip rack pulls for high reps. I believe you may have lost your mind but I like it.


I love them but high reps is brutal. 
Ps- coach programmed them so maybe SHE'S lost her mind? Or me because I did them 🤔 or both because we're female 🧐


----------



## Yano

Manic Panic ? used to love their dyes when I had enough hair to do stuff with. My carpet n drapes been more colors than there are flavors of kool aid.








						Manic Panic - Vegan & Cruelty Free Cosmetics and Hair Color.
					

Leaders in Creative Hair Color for over 40 years. Always Vegan & Cruelty Free. Tish & Snooky's Manic Panic is the original fantasy hair color and cosmetics lifestyle brand. Tish & OG Snooky started Manic Panic in 1977 New York City. 15% of our profits are donated to charity. Independently women...




					manicpanic.com


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Manic Panic


Yup, MP and I go way back 🤗

This is just this year:


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Yup, MP and I go way back 🤗
> 
> This is just this year:
> View attachment 26424
> 
> 
> View attachment 26425
> 
> 
> View attachment 26426


You keep getting cooler by the day haahahaha.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders/Chest/Arms  


Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press  
2 sets x 10, warm-up   
Set 1 10 x 10 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 10 lbs  

Superset of 4 sets  
Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press 10 working  
Set 1 10 x 20 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 20 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 20 lbs  
Set 4  10 x 20 lbs  
*up 5#
Front Plate Raise  40s, 10# plate, eye level  
Set 1 1 x 10 lbs  
Set 2 1 x 10 lbs  
Set 3 1 x 10 lbs  
Set 4  1 x 10 lbs  
*1 mini drop/rest on all but Set 4

Incline Smush / Hex Press  4 sets x 15  
Set 1 15 x 40 lbs  
Set 2 14 x 40 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 40 lbs  
Set 4  11 x 40 lbs  
*up 5#

Dumbbell Lateral Raise  5 sets x 10, last 2 sets, dropset 1/2 weight to absolute failure
Set 1 10 x 20 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 15 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 15 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 15 lbs drop 22 x 10 lbs  
Set 5 10 x 20 lbs drop 11 x 10 lbs
*20# is the heaviest I've been on lat raise, that Set 5 destroyed me

Single Arm Tricep Pulldown Pushdown  4 sets x 12 each, 4s pause at bottom  
Set 1 12 x 17.5 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 17.5 lbs  
Set 3 11 x 17.5 lbs  
Set 4  10 x 17.5 lbs  
*up 2.5#

Cable Rope Tricep Extension 3 sets x 10  
Set 1 10 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 9 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 7.5 x 50 lbs  
*45# was too smooth last time, 50 was rough this time

EZ Bar Preacher Curl  3 sets x Failure  
Set 1 13 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 50 lbs
*highest weight ever

Elliptical  25m 

Had to break out an old favorite for the lat raise dropset of hell. 





Then had to take a little break in the Triceps with this song and realize just how right it is for my life right now...

🎶"It took a funeral to make me feel alive
Just open your eyes, just open your eyes
And see that life is beautiful
Will you swear on your life
That no one will cry at my funeral?"🎶


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Shoulders/Chest/Arms
> 
> 
> Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press
> 2 sets x 10, warm-up
> Set 1 10 x 10 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 10 lbs
> 
> Superset of 4 sets
> Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press 10 working
> Set 1 10 x 20 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 20 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 20 lbs
> Set 4  10 x 20 lbs
> *up 5#
> Front Plate Raise  40s, 10# plate, eye level
> Set 1 1 x 10 lbs
> Set 2 1 x 10 lbs
> Set 3 1 x 10 lbs
> Set 4  1 x 10 lbs
> *1 mini drop/rest on all but Set 4
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press  4 sets x 15
> Set 1 15 x 40 lbs
> Set 2 14 x 40 lbs
> Set 3 12 x 40 lbs
> Set 4  11 x 40 lbs
> *up 5#
> 
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise  5 sets x 10, last 2 sets, dropset 1/2 weight to absolute failure
> Set 1 10 x 20 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 15 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 15 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 15 lbs drop 22 x 10 lbs
> Set 5 10 x 20 lbs drop 11 x 10 lbs
> *20# is the heaviest I've been on lat raise, that Set 5 destroyed me
> 
> Single Arm Tricep Pulldown Pushdown  4 sets x 12 each, 4s pause at bottom
> Set 1 12 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 3 11 x 17.5 lbs
> Set 4  10 x 17.5 lbs
> *up 2.5#
> 
> Cable Rope Tricep Extension 3 sets x 10
> Set 1 10 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 9 x 50 lbs
> Set 3 7.5 x 50 lbs
> *45# was too smooth last time, 50 was rough this time
> 
> EZ Bar Preacher Curl  3 sets x Failure
> Set 1 13 x 50 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 50 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 50 lbs
> *highest weight ever
> 
> Elliptical  25m
> 
> Had to break out an old favorite for the lat raise dropset of hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then had to take a little break in the Triceps with this song and realize just how right it is for my life right now...
> 
> 🎶"It took a funeral to make me feel alive
> Just open your eyes, just open your eyes
> And see that life is beautiful
> Will you swear on your life
> That no one will cry at my funeral?"🎶


Mmmm got to love hex presses


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Mmmm got to love hex presses


I inevitably smash my fingers every time 🤦‍♀️ one of these days I'll figure my shit out


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> I love them but high reps is brutal.
> Ps- coach programmed them so maybe SHE'S lost her mind? Or me because I did them 🤔 or both because we're female 🧐


This is a trap question and I'm scared to answer it.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> This is a trap question and I'm scared to answer it.


Hint: with a lady the answer is always another question....

Chocolate? 🍫


----------



## Bomb10shell

Hammy Sammy Circuit 10 minutes, 10 reps each, single cable standing / single cable laying / machine seated curls in circuit. No rest
Set 1 10x15/15/50
Set 2 10x25/25/70
Set 3 10x35/35/100
Set 4 10x40/40/120
Just started and already hobbling around

Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squats 3 sets x 8 each HEAVY  
Set 1 8 x 40 lbs  
Set 2 8 x 60 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 80 lbs  
Haven't done heavy reps for a bit, wasn't sure where to start again

Bear Hack Squat, narrow V 4 sets x 15  
Set 1 11 x 300 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 290 lbs  
Set 3  10 x 290 lbs  
Set 4  10 x 270 lbs  Last rep forced 
These were brutal. Blurry vision, ears ringing and all. Might have been the 165bpm heart rate 😳

Barbell Front Squat 3 sets x 15, heels elevated  
Set 1 12 x 80 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 60 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 60 lbs
Goose was cooked by this point

Extra long rest, kiddo needed a pee break. 

Dimmel Deadlift 3 sets x 8-12  
Set 1 12 x 135 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 185 lbs  
Set 3 9 x 185 lbs
Okay these were fun. My ass was on fire. Definitely throwing these in the rotation. 


D's RANDOM EXERCISES 
Medicine ball rolling 10 minutes 
Face Pulls a lot x15#
Tricep Rope Extension some x10# (excellent form btw)
Interpretive Rowing (I think he's been watching @Joliver 's Log 👀 🤔) 


Heels elevated goblet squats not very many x pink 3# DB he brought from home
Ab pulldowns? A bunch, plus teddy had to do them too 


Airplane Ab Flying (ab Machine became an airplane and it was going to crash)

I know he put in work, came home and ate an entire box of Mac n cheese and 2 hot dogs. 

Workout partner, kiddo, and me had a fun afternoon. Killer workout.


----------



## Trendkill

Teddy looks exhausted.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Teddy looks exhausted.


I'm not sure Ted is quite used to that much weight lifting. He's much more familiar with various flips n tricks as well as naps and car rides. He held on like a trooper though.


----------



## Joliver

Bomb10shell said:


> Hammy Sammy Circuit 10 minutes, 10 reps each, single cable standing / single cable laying / machine seated curls in circuit. No rest
> Set 1 10x15/15/50
> Set 2 10x25/25/70
> Set 3 10x35/35/100
> Set 4 10x40/40/120
> Just started and already hobbling around
> 
> Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squats 3 sets x 8 each HEAVY
> Set 1 8 x 40 lbs
> Set 2 8 x 60 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 80 lbs
> Haven't done heavy reps for a bit, wasn't sure where to start again
> 
> Bear Hack Squat, narrow V 4 sets x 15
> Set 1 11 x 300 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 290 lbs
> Set 3  10 x 290 lbs
> Set 4  10 x 270 lbs  Last rep forced
> These were brutal. Blurry vision, ears ringing and all. Might have been the 165bpm heart rate 😳
> 
> Barbell Front Squat 3 sets x 15, heels elevated
> Set 1 12 x 80 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 60 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 60 lbs
> Goose was cooked by this point
> 
> Extra long rest, kiddo needed a pee break.
> 
> Dimmel Deadlift 3 sets x 8-12
> Set 1 12 x 135 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 185 lbs
> Set 3 9 x 185 lbs
> Okay these were fun. My ass was on fire. Definitely throwing these in the rotation.
> 
> 
> D's RANDOM EXERCISES
> Medicine ball rolling 10 minutes
> Face Pulls a lot x15#
> Tricep Rope Extension some x10# (excellent form btw)
> Interpretive Rowing (I think he's been watching @Joliver 's Log 👀 🤔)
> View attachment 26487
> 
> Heels elevated goblet squats not very many x pink 3# DB he brought from home
> Ab pulldowns? A bunch, plus teddy had to do them too
> View attachment 26490
> 
> Airplane Ab Flying (ab Machine became an airplane and it was going to crash)
> 
> I know he put in work, came home and ate an entire box of Mac n cheese and 2 hot dogs.
> 
> Workout partner, kiddo, and me had a fun afternoon. Killer workout.
> View attachment 26491



Teddy and jol are goin' places. We gonna be famous. You'll see...you'll all see...


----------



## Bomb10shell

Joliver said:


> Teddy and jol are goin' places. We gonna be famous. You'll see...you'll all see...
> 
> View attachment 26510


I'm rooting for you both ❤️


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm rooting for you both ❤️


Oh I can see how this is going to end up already ....


----------



## Bomb10shell

Rest weekend/ just cardio done

Back in the gym today 

Lower/Whole Leg

Machine Seated Leg Extension 20,15,15,12,10  
(Set 1  15 x 100 lbs) Warmup *had a girly moment when I realized that only 10 months ago I was struggling to do any extensions for 100#....now it's my Warmup weight 😳🥲
Set 2  20 x 140 lbs  
Set 3  15 x 160 lbs  
Set 4  14 x 170 lbs  
Set 5  12 x 180 lbs  
Set 6  10 x 190 lbs  
SUPER SET WITH
Barbell Good Morning Deadlift  10  
(Set 1  10 x 45 lbs) Warmup 
Set 2  10 x 105 lbs  
Set 3  10 x 105 lbs  
Set 4  10 x 105 lbs  
Set 5  10 x 105 lbs  
Set 6  10 x 105 lbs

Barbell Step Up  4 sets x 8, each. Left side, weak side
Set 1  8 x 60 lbs  
Set 2  7 x 60 lbs  
Set 3  7 x 60 lbs  
Set 4  7 x 60 lbs  

Bear Hack Squat  4 sets x 12,12,10,10 nice n deep like  
Set 1  12 x 310 lbs  
Set 2  10 x 310 lbs  
Set 3  9 x 310 lbs  
Set 4  10 x 310 lbs

Machine Leg Press Narrow Stance 12,12,10,10 high & narrow. Target glutes  
Set 1  12 x 415 lbs  
Set 2  12 x 435 lbs  
Set 3  11 x 435 lbs  
Set 4  11 x 435 lbs  
SUPERSET WITH 
Press Machine Calf Raise  20  
Set 1  28 x 415 lbs  
Set 2  26 x 435 lbs  
Set 3  18 x 435 lbs  
Set 4  20 x 435 lbs


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## CJ

What's the name of this river?!?  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## eazy

CJ said:


> What's the name of this river?!?  🤔🤔🤔
> 
> View attachment 26613











						Asquamchumauke Pronunciation
					

How to say Asquamchumauke in English? Pronunciation of Asquamchumauke with 1 audio pronunciation and more for Asquamchumauke.




					www.howtopronounce.com


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> What's the name of this river?!?  🤔🤔🤔
> 
> View attachment 26613


"Bey-ker ri-ver" 🤣


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Oh I can see how this is going to end up already ....
> View attachment 26512


Yeah this is more of what I had in mind when thinking about Jol teaming up with a teddy bear.  Jol would actually be the teddy bear though and some other loser would have to be his human companion.


----------



## Bomb10shell

🌟⭐️Save the date!!⭐️🌟
Coach set the target show date. Shooting for Pennsylvania Muscle 2023. Mid August. Roughly 50 weeks out. My excitement level is through the roof right now.


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> 🌟⭐️Save the date!!⭐️🌟
> Coach set the target show date. Shooting for Pennsylvania Muscle 2023. Mid August. Roughly 50 weeks out. My excitement level is through the roof right now.


Hell yeah!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bomb10shell said:


> 🌟⭐️Save the date!!⭐️🌟
> Coach set the target show date. Shooting for Pennsylvania Muscle 2023. Mid August. Roughly 50 weeks out. My excitement level is through the roof right now.


Go for it girl!!! I support this.


----------



## TomJ

Bomb10shell said:


> ️Save the date!!️
> Coach set the target show date. Shooting for Pennsylvania Muscle 2023. Mid August. Roughly 50 weeks out. My excitement level is through the roof right now.


Let's go 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Right on !!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Something about having a show target date and an expiration date on the bulk made this one hit different today. 

*Shoulders/Rear Back/Width*

Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press  5  x 12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY  
Set 1  12 x 25 lbs  Same as last week
Set 2  10 x 30 lbs  +5# from last wek
Set 3  9 x 30 lbs  +1 rep from last week
Set 4  7 x 30 lbs  same
Set 5  6 x 30 lbs  same

Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly  4  x 10, control weight and direction change 
Set 1  10 x 15 lbs  same
Set 2  10 x 15 lbs  same
Set 3  10 x 15 lbs  same
Set 4  9 x 20 lbs +5# 

Dumbbell Lateral Raise  6  x 12  
Set 1  12 x 20 lbs  +5#
Set 2  17 x 15 lbs  +5 reps, wish I had 17.5s
Set 3  15 x 15 lbs  +3 reps
Set 4  13 x 15 lbs  +1 rep
Set 5  13 x 15 lbs  +1 rep
Set 6  9 x 20 lbs  same

Dumbbell Front Raise  5 x 15,15,12,12,12  
Set 1  15 x 15 lbs  same
Set 2  15 x 15 lbs  +1 rep
Set 3  15 x 15 lbs  +2 rep
Set 4  13 x 15 lbs  +1 rep
Set 5  12 x 15 lbs  +1 rep

(Out of order, rotated these in before cables, they were occupied)
Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 4 x 15,12,12,10  
Set 1  15 x 110 lbs  +10#, same reps
Set 2  12 x 110 lbs  +10#, same reps
Set 3  11 x 110 lbs  -1 rep, same weight 
Set 4  10 x 110 lbs same

Superset
Cable Upright Row 3x10  
Set 1  13 x 100 lbs  +3 reps
Set 2  11 x 100 lbs  +2 reps
Set 3  11 x 100 lbs  +3 reps
Face Pulls with External Rotation  3x10  
Set 1  14 x 140 lbs  +4 reps
Set 2  11 x 140 lbs  +1 rep
Set 3  11 x 140 lbs +1 rep


----------



## IronSoul

Awesome work BS. Haha my girl said the same exact thing in the gym today. Wanting those 22.5’s. One gym we go to has them, but not the one we went to today. They are nice to have when they are around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Awesome work BS. Haha my girl said the same exact thing in the gym today. Wanting those 22.5’s. One gym we go to has them, but not the one we went to today. They are nice to have when they are around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I go to a different one while we're traveling and they do 2.5 weights up to 20s so it would have been helpful. 

My friend told me about some she got on Amazon that just attach to the db somehow and she just carries them in her bag. I need to ask her about them again.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bomb10shell said:


> Something about having a show target date and an expiration date on the bulk made this one hit different today.
> 
> *Shoulders/Rear Back/Width*
> 
> Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press  5  x 12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY
> Set 1  12 x 25 lbs  Same as last week
> Set 2  10 x 30 lbs  +5# from last wek
> Set 3  9 x 30 lbs  +1 rep from last week
> Set 4  7 x 30 lbs  same
> Set 5  6 x 30 lbs  same
> 
> Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly  4  x 10, control weight and direction change
> Set 1  10 x 15 lbs  same
> Set 2  10 x 15 lbs  same
> Set 3  10 x 15 lbs  same
> Set 4  9 x 20 lbs +5#
> 
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise  6  x 12
> Set 1  12 x 20 lbs  +5#
> Set 2  17 x 15 lbs  +5 reps, wish I had 17.5s
> Set 3  15 x 15 lbs  +3 reps
> Set 4  13 x 15 lbs  +1 rep
> Set 5  13 x 15 lbs  +1 rep
> Set 6  9 x 20 lbs  same
> 
> Dumbbell Front Raise  5 x 15,15,12,12,12
> Set 1  15 x 15 lbs  same
> Set 2  15 x 15 lbs  +1 rep
> Set 3  15 x 15 lbs  +2 rep
> Set 4  13 x 15 lbs  +1 rep
> Set 5  12 x 15 lbs  +1 rep
> 
> (Out of order, rotated these in before cables, they were occupied)
> Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 4 x 15,12,12,10
> Set 1  15 x 110 lbs  +10#, same reps
> Set 2  12 x 110 lbs  +10#, same reps
> Set 3  11 x 110 lbs  -1 rep, same weight
> Set 4  10 x 110 lbs same
> 
> Superset
> Cable Upright Row 3x10
> Set 1  13 x 100 lbs  +3 reps
> Set 2  11 x 100 lbs  +2 reps
> Set 3  11 x 100 lbs  +3 reps
> Face Pulls with External Rotation  3x10
> Set 1  14 x 140 lbs  +4 reps
> Set 2  11 x 140 lbs  +1 rep
> Set 3  11 x 140 lbs +1 rep


Rear back? Do you have a front back too?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Rear back? Do you have a front back too?


"Shoulders Rear" and "back width" 🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Rear back? Do you have a front back too?


I mean....have you seen my armpits?


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> I go to a different one while we're traveling and they do 2.5 weights up to 20s so it would have been helpful.
> 
> My friend told me about some she got on Amazon that just attach to the db somehow and she just carries them in her bag. I need to ask her about them again.



That’s interesting. Let me know if you find out what they are!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Koonj

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Rear back? Do you have a front back too?



The very back of the back. You know, just the tip.


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> I mean....have you seen my armpits?


You should cash in on them pits. Make a website called Pitdom:  B10 will dominate you with the pits and punch you in the balls for your enjoyment.


----------



## Butch_C

Bomb10shell said:


> I mean....have you seen my armpits?


I mean, we may need some Pit Progress Pics! lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> I mean, we may need some Pit Progress Pics! lol


Bout to hit those high rep rack pulls for pits n ass day... I'll see if I can oblige in a bit 🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back/Glutes  

Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up 2 x 6-8 as little weight as possible  
Set 1 7 x 100 lbs -10# -2reps
Set 2 6 x 100 lbs same +1rep

Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown 5 x 10  
Set 1 10 x 110 lbs +5# same rep
Set 2 9 x 110 lbs +5# -1rep
Set 3 9 x 110 lbs +5# same rep
Set 4 9 x 110 lbs +5# same rep
Set 5 8 x 110 lbs +5# -1rep

T-Bar Row 4 x 15,12,10,10  
Set 1 15 x 80 lbs +5# same rep
Set 2 12 x 95 lbs +5# same rep
Set 3 10 x 115 lbs same weight +3reps, new 10rep weight PR
Set 4 8 x 115 lbs same weight +1 rep

Snatch Grip Rack Pull 5 x 15,12,10,8,8  
Set 1 15 x 165 lbs +10#, same reps 
Set 2 12 x 175 lbs +10#, same reps
Set 3 10 x 185 lbs +10#, -1 rep
Set 4 8 x 200 lbs +15#, -1rep
Set 5 5 x 205 lbs +5#, -2rep, new weight PR

Chest Supported Wide Grip D Bar Lat Pulldown 4 x 20,15,12,12  
Set 1 20 x 120 lbs +20#, same reps
Set 2 15 x 140 lbs +20#, -5reps
Set 3 14 x 150 lbs same weight, +2reps 
Set 4 13 x 150 lbs same weight, +2reps 

Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm 3 x 15  
Set 1 15 x 70 lbs same
Set 2 15 x 70 lbs +3reps
Set 3 12 x 70 lbs +2reps

Barbell Hip Thrust 6 x 20  
35s rest between sets  
Set 1 13 x 135 lbs +70#, -7 reps
Set 2 15 x 115 lbs +45#, -5 reps
Set 3 14 x 115 lbs +45#, -6 reps
Set 4 14 x 115 lbs +45#, -6 reps
Set 5 13 x 115 lbs +45#, -4 reps
Set 6  13 x 115 lbs  +45#, -3 reps

This took excessively long amd I didn't even have long rests today. I think my coach is evil. Only explanation for this back day 😈☠️

Anyhoooo, pitpics as vaguely hinted at






Also found it funny that today my ass decided it needed more room...split the seam on my leggings. The split was pretty large and ridiculous by the time I got home 😆🍑


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Ahh the pits

Edit: this this was suppose to be a front back day I assume?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Ahh the pits
> 
> Edit: this this was suppose to be a front back day I assume?


Back back day. All the backside muscles day. I cheated and skipped calves though 🤫


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bomb10shell said:


> Back back day. All the backside muscles day. I cheated and skipped calves though 🤫


How much is my silence worth to you


----------



## IronSoul

Looking awesome girl! I love that your ass said let me outta here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How much is my silence worth to you


Abs n calves are supposed to be done wherever they fit really, I just like them on backside day.... so probably not too much


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bomb10shell said:


> Abs n calves are supposed to be done wherever they fit really, I just like them on backside day.... so probably not too much


I give you props for doing them; if abs and calf’s aren’t directly programmed they don’t get done


----------



## TODAY

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I give you props for doing them; if abs and calf’s aren’t directly programmed they don’t get done


Yeah, uh...


I haven't done even a single calf raise in probably 10 years 😂


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Yeah, uh...
> 
> 
> I haven't done even a single calf raise in probably 10 years 😂


🤣 my preferred time to do them is immediately after my leg press sets. Already there might as well. But I've noticed that cowboy riding the seated raise Machine hits them different, so I try to do both.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I give you props for doing them; if abs and calf’s aren’t directly programmed they don’t get done


Mine are directly programmed....also the first things to get cut if I'm just out of gas by that point


----------



## silentlemon1011

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I give you props for doing them; if abs and calf’s aren’t directly programmed they don’t get done



Thats why i don't do either


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> 🤣 my preferred time to do them is immediately after my leg press sets. Already there might as well. But I've noticed that cowboy riding the seated raise Machine hits them different, so I try to do both.


Yeah, two different muscles there.

When the knee is bent, the soleus is the primary mover.

Straight-leg= gastrocnemius.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Yeah, two different muscles there.
> 
> When the knee is bent, the soleus is the primary mover.
> 
> Straight-leg= gastrocnemius.


I knew i wasn't crazy. I tried explaining that to someone and he looked at me like I was insane... ha! For once, a woman is right!


----------



## Bomb10shell

@silentlemon1011 and @Test_subject 
.... these are from my first coach... compare to today's beasty pits which is why I push through the torture sessions from New coach


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> @silentlemon1011 and @Test_subject
> .... these are from my first coach... compare to today's beasty pits which is why I push through the torture sessions from New coach
> View attachment 26689



Huge difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject

Bomb10shell said:


> @silentlemon1011 and @Test_subject
> .... these are from my first coach... compare to today's beasty pits which is why I push through the torture sessions from New coach
> View attachment 26689


🧐 Pits check out.


----------



## Bomb10shell

*Shoulders/Chest/Arms* 

Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press 2 x 10, warm-up   
Set 1 10 x 10 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 10 lbs  

Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press 4 x 10 SS with Front Plate Raise 40s, 10# plate, eye level  
Set 1 10 x 20 lbs / 40s
Set 2 10 x 20 lbs / 40s
Set 3 10 x 20 lbs / 40s
Set 4 10 x 25 lbs* / 40s 
*up 5#

Incline Smush / Hex Press 4 x 15  
Set 1 15 x 40 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 40 lbs  
Set 3 14 x 40 lbs  
Set 4 14 x 40 lbs  
*up 6 reps overall

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5 x 10, Drop set last 2 sets (cut weight in half, go to failure)
Set 1 10 x 20 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 20 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 20 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 20 lbs / 16 x 10 lbs  
Set 5 8 x 20 lbs / 14 x 10 lbs
*up to 20# on all sets instead of just 2. Down 2 reps on 20s and 3 reps on 10s.
*think I pushed these too hard and let my lats take over...currently sitting with a tens on my traps because they are so tight I can't turn my head now

Single Arm Tricep Pulldown Pushdown 4 x 12 each, 4s pause at bottom  
Set 1 12 x 20 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 20 lbs  
Set 3 11 x 20 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 20 lbs  
*up 2.5# on all sets and same reps 

Cable Rope Tricep Extension 3 x 10  
Set 1 10 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 50 lbs  
*up 2 reps

EZ Bar Preacher Curl 3 x Failure  
Set 1 15 x 50 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 50 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 50 lbs
*up 5 reps


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs  

Hammy Sammy circuit. 10 reps each leg, each exercise, for 10 minutes. Minimal rest, Maximum effort.
Standing/Lying/Seated  
Set 1 10 x 40 lbs / 10 x 40 lbs / 10 x 100 lbs
Set 2 10 x 50 lbs / 8 x 45 lbs / 10 x 120 lbs
Set 3 10 x 60 lbs / 6 x 45 lbs / 10 x 140 lbs

Bulgarian Split Squats 3 x 8 each HEAVY    
Set 1 8 x 70 lbs +30#
Set 2 8 x 80 lbs +20#
Set 3 8 x 90 lbs +10#

Bear Hack Squat 4 x 15 narrow V
Set 1 15 x 180 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 230 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 270 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 290 lbs  
*dropped weight a lot so I could hit the 15 reps this time. Somehow still managed to get dang near the 310 I used last time

Barbell Front Squat 3 x 15, heels elevated  
Set 1 15 x 70 lbs down 10#, up 3 reps 
Set 2 15 x 70 lbs +10#, same reps
Set 3 15 x 80 lbs +20#, same reps


Dimmel Deadlift 3 x 8-12  
Set 1 12 x 185 lbs  
Set 2 11 x 185 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 185 lbs
*topped out at 185 last week, stuck with it this week for more reps at 185#


----------



## IronSoul

Fuckkkkk do you repeat that circuit for 10 minutes straight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Fuckkkkk do you repeat that circuit for 10 minutes straight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. And only rest is whatever it takes to switch the cable to the other ankle. 

I should have said, standing and lying are both single leg, Seated is both legs. 

Walking after this is comical. Like I've been riding a horse for 10 hours


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Yup. And only rest is whatever it takes to switch the cable to the other ankle.
> 
> I should have said, standing and lying are both single leg, Seated is both legs.
> 
> Walking after this is comical. Like I've been riding a horse for 10 hours



Holy shit, I can imagine. My legs would be tree trunks after that. You fucking killed it today girl!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011

Bomb10shell said:


> Legs
> 
> Hammy Sammy circuit. 10 reps each leg, each exercise, for 10 minutes. Minimal rest, Maximum effort.
> Standing/Lying/Seated
> Set 1 10 x 40 lbs / 10 x 40 lbs / 10 x 100 lbs
> Set 2 10 x 50 lbs / 8 x 45 lbs / 10 x 120 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 60 lbs / 6 x 45 lbs / 10 x 140 lbs
> 
> Bulgarian Split Squats 3 x 8 each HEAVY
> Set 1 8 x 70 lbs +30#
> Set 2 8 x 80 lbs +20#
> Set 3 8 x 90 lbs +10#
> 
> Bear Hack Squat 4 x 15 narrow V
> Set 1 15 x 180 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 230 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 270 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 290 lbs
> *dropped weight a lot so I could hit the 15 reps this time. Somehow still managed to get dang near the 310 I used last time
> 
> Barbell Front Squat 3 x 15, heels elevated
> Set 1 15 x 70 lbs down 10#, up 3 reps
> Set 2 15 x 70 lbs +10#, same reps
> Set 3 15 x 80 lbs +20#, same reps
> 
> 
> Dimmel Deadlift 3 x 8-12
> Set 1 12 x 185 lbs
> Set 2 11 x 185 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 185 lbs
> *topped out at 185 last week, stuck with it this week for more reps at 185#



Ive used a bear hack squat
Feels heavier than some others, thats some solid weight.

Question

I see you hit Hamstring isolation movements, THEN BSS before hacks
Wondering why


----------



## 1bigun11

This is a great photo of your front back, lol. Seriously. Impressive.


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Holy shit, I can imagine. My legs would be tree trunks after that. You fucking killed it today girl!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My hamstrings have been rather non compliant this bulk. I feel like this is the "big guns" to destroy them into submission. 

I love leg days. And back days. And shoulders. And booty. All the days really.


----------



## Bomb10shell

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ive used a bear hack squat
> Feels heavier than some others, thats some solid weight.
> 
> Question
> 
> I see you hit Hamstring isolation movements, THEN BSS before hacks
> Wondering why


I have no idea how much this hack weights so I just go with the plate weight. I was hitting 450s for 6 on my last round of programming, so I feel like a weak bitch at these weights. 

Answer: 
Coach said so? On my other leg day I do hacks early on.


----------



## Bomb10shell

1bigun11 said:


> This is a great photo of your front back, lol. Seriously. Impressive.
> View attachment 26785


Thanks. I was feeling "Texas sized" that day.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Bomb10shell said:


> I have no idea how much this hack weights so I just go with the plate weight. I was hitting 450s for 6 on my last round of programming, so I feel like a weak bitch at these weights.
> 
> Answer:
> Coach said so? On my other leg day I do hacks early on.



Thats a good question
I embarrassed myself on a new hack the other day at a different gym.
I threw 2 plates on for a warmup and barely squeezed out my Rest pauses at the end, before my getting stuck fiasco

Yeah just wondering, coach probably wants to work on hams extra hard


----------



## Bomb10shell

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats a good question
> I embarrassed myself on a new hack the other day at a different gym.
> I threw 2 plates on for a warmup and barely squeezed out my Rest pauses at the end, before my getting stuck fiasco
> 
> Yeah just wondering, coach probably wants to work on hams extra hard


I did that once at a new gym too, twice in one day. Made a fucking ass of myself on hacks doing what I thought would be "light weight"... then I moved to leg press and got squished in that too, on another "light weight" press. It was embarrassing to have to ask for help TWICE on my first day there 🤦‍♀️

But do tell more of this getting stuck fiasco...🤔

Hammies: I don't doubt it, it's one of my weakest points by far. Better than they were, but still lagging.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Bomb10shell said:


> I did that once at a new gym too, twice in one day. Made a fucking ass of myself on hacks doing what I thought would be "light weight"... then I moved to leg press and got squished in that too, on another "light weight" press. It was embarrassing to have to ask for help TWICE on my first day there 🤦‍♀️
> 
> But do tell more of this getting stuck fiasco...🤔
> 
> Hammies: I don't doubt it, it's one of my weakest points by far. Better than they were, but still lagging.



I was following some of RIRs training advice
So i hit a standard RPE 10 on hack squats
Followed by IDEALLY, 6 rest pause singles.
Made it to 3
Had to awkwardly and unceremoniously remove myself from a bottomed out hack squat machine
and at 6'1" i dont have a lot of room when it bottoms out.
Was fun
Got some lovely looks
Certainly made my wife laugh her ass off as she unloaded my plates


----------



## Bomb10shell

silentlemon1011 said:


> I was following some of RIRs training advice
> So i hit a standard RPE 10 on hack squats
> Followed by IDEALLY, 6 rest pause singles.
> Made it to 3
> Had to awkwardly and unceremoniously remove myself from a bottomed out hack squat machine
> and at 6'1" i dont have a lot of room when it bottoms out.
> Was fun
> Got some lovely looks
> Certainly made my wife laugh her ass off as she unloaded my plates


That's a double whammy. Not only to you have to crawl out of this thing, but your wife removing your plates for you... in front of the whole gym... while you do it 😆

I like this idea of rest/pause singles. Maybe I'll make anything over 10 reps finish with the singles 🤔


----------



## silentlemon1011

Bomb10shell said:


> That's a double whammy. Not only to you have to crawl out of this thing, but your wife removing your plates for you... in front of the whole gym... while you do it 😆
> 
> I like this idea of rest/pause singles. Maybe I'll make anything over 10 reps finish with the singles 🤔



Lol
Yup summerizes how i felt.

Its an @RiR0 thing i copied from hia training

Kicked my ass


----------



## Bomb10shell

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lol
> Yup summerizes how i felt.
> 
> Its an @RiR0 thing i copied from hia training
> 
> Kicked my ass


I've seen his Triceps....and he fixed my progressive overload...he might be onto something 🤔

Yup, rest pause it is.


----------



## Yano

silentlemon1011 said:


> I was following some of RIRs training advice
> So i hit a standard RPE 10 on hack squats
> Followed by IDEALLY, 6 rest pause singles.
> Made it to 3
> Had to awkwardly and unceremoniously remove myself from a bottomed out hack squat machine
> and at 6'1" i dont have a lot of room when it bottoms out.
> Was fun
> Got some lovely looks
> Certainly made my wife laugh her ass off as she unloaded my plates


Only RPE that matters is 15 !! *starts hookin up bands n chains*


----------



## silentlemon1011

Yano said:


> Only RPE that matters is 15 !! *starts hookin up bands n chains*



Never again Yano
My life flashed before my eyes with banded JM press


----------



## Bomb10shell

Lower/Whole Leg  

Superset of 6 sets  
Machine Seated Leg Extension 5 x 20,15,15,12,10 / SS with Barbell Good Morning Deadlift 5 x 10  
(Set 1 15 x 120 lbs / 10 x 45 lbs)
Set 2 20 x 140 lbs / 10 x 105 lbs 
Set 3 15 x 160 lbs / 10 x 105 lbs
Set 4 15 x 180 lbs / 10 x 125 lbs
Set 5 14 x 200 lbs / 8 x 135 lbs
Set 6 10 x 220 lbs / 9 x 135 lbs

Barbell Step Up  
4 sets x 8, each  
Set 1 8 x 60 lbs  
Set 2 8 x 60 lbs  
Set 3 8 x 60 lbs  
Set 4 7 x 65 lbs  

Bear Hack Squat  
4 x 12,12,10,10 nice n deep like  
Set 1 12 x 290 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 310 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 320 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 330 lbs

Machine Leg Press Narrow Stance 4 x 12,12,10,10 high & narrow. Target glutes / SS with Leg Press Machine Calf Raise 4 x AMRAP
Set 1 12 x 445 lbs / 18 x 445 lbs
Set 2 12 x 445 lbs / 16 x 445 lbs
Set 3 10 x 465 lbs / 20 x 465 lbs
Set 4 10 x 465 lbs / 23 x 465 lbs

DB Romanian Deadlift 4 x 15  
Set 1 15 x 40 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 45 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 50 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 50 lbs

Cable Hip Abduction 4 x 25  
Hahahhahahahahaahahaha no....


----------



## Bomb10shell

So tired I forgot to add this. Bunch of weight bests. Couple volume bests. I'm.... beat...


----------



## IronSoul

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats a good question
> I embarrassed myself on a new hack the other day at a different gym.
> I threw 2 plates on for a warmup and barely squeezed out my Rest pauses at the end, before my getting stuck fiasco
> 
> Yeah just wondering, coach probably wants to work on hams extra hard



Lmao this happened to me at the one in my gym the first time. I was like holy fuck, why is this so heavy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> So tired I forgot to add this. Bunch of weight bests. Couple volume bests. I'm.... beat...
> View attachment 26931



Hell yeah, good for you homie. You’re killing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Lower/Whole Leg
> 
> Superset of 6 sets
> Machine Seated Leg Extension 5 x 20,15,15,12,10 / SS with Barbell Good Morning Deadlift 5 x 10
> (Set 1 15 x 120 lbs / 10 x 45 lbs)
> Set 2 20 x 140 lbs / 10 x 105 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 160 lbs / 10 x 105 lbs
> Set 4 15 x 180 lbs / 10 x 125 lbs
> Set 5 14 x 200 lbs / 8 x 135 lbs
> Set 6 10 x 220 lbs / 9 x 135 lbs
> 
> Barbell Step Up
> 4 sets x 8, each
> Set 1 8 x 60 lbs
> Set 2 8 x 60 lbs
> Set 3 8 x 60 lbs
> Set 4 7 x 65 lbs
> 
> Bear Hack Squat
> 4 x 12,12,10,10 nice n deep like
> Set 1 12 x 290 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 310 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 320 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 330 lbs
> 
> Machine Leg Press Narrow Stance 4 x 12,12,10,10 high & narrow. Target glutes / SS with Leg Press Machine Calf Raise 4 x AMRAP
> Set 1 12 x 445 lbs / 18 x 445 lbs
> Set 2 12 x 445 lbs / 16 x 445 lbs
> Set 3 10 x 465 lbs / 20 x 465 lbs
> Set 4 10 x 465 lbs / 23 x 465 lbs
> 
> DB Romanian Deadlift 4 x 15
> Set 1 15 x 40 lbs
> Set 2 15 x 45 lbs
> Set 3 15 x 50 lbs
> Set 4 12 x 50 lbs
> 
> Cable Hip Abduction 4 x 25
> Hahahhahahahahaahahaha no....


Hell yeah !! Every rep is another step , I can see it  all now


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Hell yeah !! Every rep is another step , I can see it  all now
> View attachment 26935


I was just talking about She-Hulk and how I'm bummed this new "attorney at law" one seems less than hulk-y.

This was my idea for this year's Halloween costume though: (although next year post cut might be more realistic for this level of definition)


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I was just talking about She-Hulk and how I'm bummed this new "attorney at law" one seems less than hulk-y.
> 
> This was my idea for this year's Halloween costume though: (although next year post cut might be more realistic for this level of definition)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26937


Hell yeah !


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> I was following some of RIRs training advice
> So i hit a standard RPE 10 on hack squats
> Followed by IDEALLY, 6 rest pause singles.
> Made it to 3
> Had to awkwardly and unceremoniously remove myself from a bottomed out hack squat machine
> and at 6'1" i dont have a lot of room when it bottoms out.
> Was fun
> Got some lovely looks
> Certainly made my wife laugh her ass off as she unloaded my plates


Hahahahahaha!

Ur stupid.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> Hahahahahaha!
> 
> Ur stupid.



Yoi know this already Test


----------



## Bomb10shell

Recap on the day: had a fit during check in today. I knew the mindfuck of gaining weight would eventually come and today was that day. I jiggled my ass to the scale and saw ONE HUNDRED AND EIGHTY POUNDS 😱 I was stuck between sad, pissed, mad, and extreme happiness that I could weight that much. 

Anyways, finished my check ins, send my email on its merry lil way along with my ideas about a potential first cycle and a question about when to start after reading ALL the things here and many other outside the forum sources of gear info. Hit legs at the gym and just murdered the fuck out of them. Went about life for the day trying not to be too bummed about being so heavy.

Coach responds to my check in with excellent news: 1) she thinks I look tighter than last week and have had incredible strength gains on the new programming set. 2) she's impressed with how much I've studied and learned since originally asking her about gear many months ago (a lot of that information comes from this board and the person that pointed me to this board in the first place, so a huge thank you to everyone with valuable female cycle information) 3) I've got my first cycle planned and we'll proceed shortly. I am beyond stoked to finish off this bulk with a first cycle. 

Anyways. Girl head games got the best of me today and really with minimal reason to have let it be like that. I'm still within reasonable distance of my next show and that's pretty awesome for a bulk in my book. Lil recomp and I'll be in striking distance quick 🤩 so bring it on 180...I ain't askeered (anymore)


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Girl head games got the best of me today


Haha they arent "girl" head games, we all have them, and more often than we like to admit 😉


----------



## Bro Bundy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats a good question
> I embarrassed myself on a new hack the other day at a different gym.
> I threw 2 plates on for a warmup and barely squeezed out my Rest pauses at the end, before my getting stuck fiasco
> 
> Yeah just wondering, coach probably wants to work on hams extra hard


Nothing is more embarrassing then farting on leg press next to a girl


----------



## TomJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Recap on the day: had a fit during check in today. I knew the mindfuck of gaining weight would eventually come and today was that day. I jiggled my ass to the scale and saw ONE HUNDRED AND EIGHTY POUNDS 😱 I was stuck between sad, pissed, mad, and extreme happiness that I could weight that much.
> 
> Anyways, finished my check ins, send my email on its merry lil way along with my ideas about a potential first cycle and a question about when to start after reading ALL the things here and many other outside the forum sources of gear info. Hit legs at the gym and just murdered the fuck out of them. Went about life for the day trying not to be too bummed about being so heavy.
> 
> Coach responds to my check in with excellent news: 1) she thinks I look tighter than last week and have had incredible strength gains on the new programming set. 2) she's impressed with how much I've studied and learned since originally asking her about gear many months ago (a lot of that information comes from this board and the person that pointed me to this board in the first place, so a huge thank you to everyone with valuable female cycle information) 3) I've got my first cycle planned and we'll proceed shortly. I am beyond stoked to finish off this bulk with a first cycle.
> 
> Anyways. Girl head games got the best of me today and really with minimal reason to have let it be like that. I'm still within reasonable distance of my next show and that's pretty awesome for a bulk in my book. Lil recomp and I'll be in striking distance quick 🤩 so bring it on 180...I ain't askeered (anymore)


Exciting stuff!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Haha they arent "girl" head games, we all have them, and more often than we like to admit 😉


Just seems like more logs about getting to 220 than losing weight on the guy side, but it makes sense. The numbers get a little rough when they exceed expectations


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Just seems like more logs about getting to 220 than losing weight on the guy side, but it makes sense. The numbers get a little rough when they exceed expectations


I usually sit at 220ish. I went up to 242 for my last meet. Now sitting at about 200 working down to 180. Then bulk back to 200 compete next met 198


----------



## Bomb10shell

Took it easy on this one since my neck is still messed up and something in this workout did that last week. Sadly wasn't easy enough, neck is stiff AF again today. Icing, TENS, and this awesome 1:1 thc/cbd cream I have for some relief but still pretty jacked up. 



Shoulders/Rear Back/Width  

Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press 5 x 12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY  
Set 1 12 x 20 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 20 lbs  
Set 3 11 x 20 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 20 lbs  
Set 5 10 x 20 lbs  

Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly 4 x 10, control weight and direction change  
Set 1 10 x 15 lbs  
Set 2 10 x 15 lbs  
Set 3 10 x 15 lbs  
Set 4 10 x 15 lbs

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 6 x 12  
Set 1 12 x 15 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 15 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 15 lbs  
Set 4 12 x 15 lbs  
Set 5 12 x 15 lbs  
Set 6 11 x 15 lbs  

Dumbbell Front Raise 5 x 15,15,12,12,12  
Set 1 15 x 12.7 lbs  
Set 2 15 x 10 lbs  
Set 3 15 x 10 lbs  
Set 4 13 x 10 lbs  
Set 5 14 x 10 lbs 

Cable Upright Row SS Face Pulls with External Rotation 3 X 10 / 10
Set 1 10 x 100 lbs / 10 x 150 lbs
Set 2 10 x 100 lbs / 10 x 150 lbs
Set 3 10 x 100 lbs / 10 x 150 lbs

Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 4 x 15,12,12,10  
Set 1 15 x 110 lbs  
Set 2 12 x 110 lbs  
Set 3 12 x 100 lbs  
Set 4 11 x 100 lbs


----------



## silentlemon1011

Bomb10shell said:


> Just seems like more logs about getting to 220 than losing weight on the guy side, but it makes sense. The numbers get a little rough when they exceed expectations



I might make a log/Redo my log about that shortly
Depending on how my back recovery goes.
If i recover soon, ill be trying to theow weight on the bar

If not, ill be cutting down from 240 to around 210


----------



## Bomb10shell

Really pressed for time today. Kiddo is sick, was up most of the night with him last night, poor dude. Skipped AM workout but decided after a 10 hour day was the right time to go?? Anyways, I had exactly 75 minutes to get to the gym and get my crazy back workout done so I did it a lil more @RiR0 style with the reps to failure, then rest pause beyond failure and cut out some sets that way. It...kicked...my...ass...

Back N Bootay

Assisted Pullup
100x8
100x7
*up 2 reps

Wide Grip Pulldown
110x10
120x7+3
130x7+3
*up 2 reps and 20#

T Bar Row
115x10
115x8+2
125x6+4
*up 10#

Snatchy Grip Rack Pulls
185x13
205x10
215x5
215x5
*I'm gonna feel these for a week. 
*up a brazillian reps, and 10# for new PR

Chest Supported Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown
150x13+2+2+1+1+1
150x11+3+2+2+1+1
150x9+3+3+1+1
*maxed stack

Straight Arm Pushdown
80x11+4
90x10+1+1+1+1+1
90x7+1+1
*up 20#, down 3 reps

Hip Thrust
135x20x17x16x16


----------



## Bomb10shell

Okay, but WHERE did these lats come from???



Kiddo decided I needed "fishbone" tattoos, so I let him give me a sleeve



And because I'm fully in love with my butt right now. *no seams were harmed in the taking of this photo*


----------



## Send0

Bomb10shell said:


> Okay, but WHERE did these lats come from???
> View attachment 27118
> 
> 
> Kiddo decided I needed "fishbone" tattoos, so I let him give me a sleeve
> View attachment 27119
> 
> 
> And because I'm fully in love with my butt right now. *no seams were harmed in the taking of this photo*
> View attachment 27120


You're definitely trying to hurt my ego with these pics.... also, I give that ass four thumbs up 👍👍👍👍.

I apologize, I will ban myself now 😔


----------



## Bro Bundy

Send0 said:


> You're definitely trying to hurt my ego with these pics.... also, I give that ass four thumbs up 👍👍👍👍.
> 
> I apologize, I will ban myself now 😔


with respect I agree on the booty ..not to shabby


----------



## Trendkill

Nice pits!  

Also, is your son a tattoo artist?  Looks like some fresh ink on those arms.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Nice pits!
> 
> Also, is your son a tattoo artist?  Looks like some fresh ink on those arms.


He was yesterday 🥰 decided I needed "fishbone" tattoos and I agreed.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> And because I'm fully in love with my butt right now. *no seams were harmed in the taking of this photo*
> View attachment 27120



So am....








						seizure-meme
					

Image seizure-meme hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> So am....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seizure-meme
> 
> 
> Image seizure-meme hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



Whoops...sorry....lemme finish..... "I" ...😈


----------



## Yano

Hey now nothing wrong with some fish bones ... [horrible quality old pic of my arm]


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> You're definitely trying to hurt my ego with these pics.... also, I give that ass four thumbs up 👍👍👍👍.
> 
> I apologize, I will ban myself now 😔


How dare you ya disrespectful misogynistic pervert. I have never seen such poor behavior.


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> Whoops...sorry....lemme finish..... "I" ...😈


How dare you ya disrespectful misogynistic pervert. I have never seen such poor behavior.


----------



## silentlemon1011

lifter6973 said:


> How dare you ya disrespectful misogynistic pervert. I have never seen such poor behavior.





lifter6973 said:


> How dare you ya disrespectful misogynistic pervert. I have never seen such poor behavior.



Racist


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Okay, but WHERE did these lats come from???
> View attachment 27118
> 
> 
> Kiddo decided I needed "fishbone" tattoos, so I let him give me a sleeve
> View attachment 27119
> 
> 
> And because I'm fully in love with my butt right now. *no seams were harmed in the taking of this photo*
> View attachment 27120


It is a nice butt, well done


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> It is a nice butt, well done


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> View attachment 27172


Damn how did you get that?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> View attachment 27172


My kid regularly comes up and smacks my butt and goes DANG MOM YOUR BUTT IS SOOOO BIG! (Thanks for teaching him that one....dad....)


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> My kid regularly comes up and smacks my butt and goes DANG MOM YOUR BUTT IS SOOOO BIG! (Thanks for teaching him that one....dad....)


Haaahah that sounds oddly familiar , I'm a swatter an patter as well and ive left for some where given the ol lady a smack on the rump and a smooch and heard later ,, guess what your son learned .. haaahaha 

Or the catalog debacle. Tim was like 5 , runs up to her aunt who is like the local blue haired church matron , with ........ the Victorias Secret catalog  in his hand ...

Shes like Oh my what have you got there !!,, he hollers out ,, dem's muh boobchies !! and takes off

I burst out laughing ,, wife shot me the ,, you are so fucking dead  ... face. Man she was hot


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders/Chest/Arms  

Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press  
2 sets x 10, warm-up   
10#x10x2

Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press 4 x 10 SS with Front Plate Raise 40s, 10# plate, eye level
25#x10 x2
25x7,1,1,1
25x6,1,1,1,1

Incline Smush / Hex Press  
4 sets x 15  
40x15
40x11,2,2 x2
40x10,2,1,1,1

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5 x 10, Drop set last 2 sets (cut weight in half, go to failure)
20#x10
20x8,2
20x6,2,2
20x6,2,1,1 DS 10x18
20x8,2 DS 10x12

Single Arm Tricep Pulldown Pushdown  
4 sets x 12 each, 4s pause at bottom  
20x12 x2
20x10,2
20x9,2,1

Cable Rope Tricep Extension  
3 sets x 10  
50x10
50x8,2
50x7,2,1

EZ Bar Preacher Curl  
3 sets x Failure  
50x15
50x10,2,2,1
50x6,2,1,1


What do you think guys, are these decent sized arms? 🤔 😅


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> What do you think guys, are these decent sized arms? 🤔 😅


No.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Shoulders/Chest/Arms
> 
> Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press
> 2 sets x 10, warm-up
> 10#x10x2
> 
> Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press 4 x 10 SS with Front Plate Raise 40s, 10# plate, eye level
> 25#x10 x2
> 25x7,1,1,1
> 25x6,1,1,1,1
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press
> 4 sets x 15
> 40x15
> 40x11,2,2 x2
> 40x10,2,1,1,1
> 
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise 5 x 10, Drop set last 2 sets (cut weight in half, go to failure)
> 20#x10
> 20x8,2
> 20x6,2,2
> 20x6,2,1,1 DS 10x18
> 20x8,2 DS 10x12
> 
> Single Arm Tricep Pulldown Pushdown
> 4 sets x 12 each, 4s pause at bottom
> 20x12 x2
> 20x10,2
> 20x9,2,1
> 
> Cable Rope Tricep Extension
> 3 sets x 10
> 50x10
> 50x8,2
> 50x7,2,1
> 
> EZ Bar Preacher Curl
> 3 sets x Failure
> 50x15
> 50x10,2,2,1
> 50x6,2,1,1
> 
> 
> What do you think guys, are these decent sized arms? 🤔 😅
> View attachment 27196
> View attachment 27197


Yup but they can always be bigger 😁


----------



## 1bigun11

Looks like Michael Jackson's gonna give Wonder Woman a Thriller, lol.


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> No.


Damn


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> No.


I was hoping that I would at least beat the "decent sized" noodle arms guy.


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn


Oh wait, you mean decent size for a woman.  Yes then. 
The Pit sweat mark was impressive too. 
You do have a nice peak in the bicep.


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> Oh wait, you mean decent size for a woman.  Yes then.
> The Pit sweat mark was impressive too.
> You do have a nice peak in the bicep.


It was so damn hot in the gym today, there was no avoiding sweat.

And thanks 😊


----------



## 1bigun11

You have great lats, and good arms. Can you figure a way to do a selfie where you flare your lats the way you do, and hit a bicep pose at the same time? Or maybe I missed it. 

I think you are going to be really good at this stuff, btw.


----------



## Bomb10shell

1bigun11 said:


> You have great lats, and good arms. Can you figure a way to do a selfie where you flare your lats the way you do, and hit a bicep pose at the same time? Or maybe I missed it.
> 
> I think you are going to be really good at this stuff, btw.


It's a women's physique pose, so not one I practice a lot, but I sure do love the posing.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

Hammy Sammy Circuit, 10 minutes, 10 reps each, minimum 4 sets, no rest
1) Standing Single Leg Curl
60x10
70x10
80x10
80x7,3
*+20#
*1 set/10 reps
*Max weight ever 
2) Lying Double Leg Curl 
80x10
80x8,2
80x6,2,2
80x7,2,1
*singles last week so no real comparison this week
3) Seated Double Leg Curl 
100x10
140x8,2
150×6,2,2
150×4,2,1
*+10#
*1 set/7 rep
*max weight ever 

BSS
70×8
90×8
110×5,3
*+20#
*same reps

Narrow V Hack Squat 
270x15
300x10,2,2,1
310x8,3,2,1,1
310x5,3,3,2
*+20#
*+1 rep
*max v hack weight

BB Front Squat 
80x15
90x10,3,2
100x10,3,1,1
*+20#
*same reps
*max weight ever 

Sumo Deadlifts (in rotation, it's been since end of April/early May since I've done these)
185x12
195x8,2
205x5,2,2
*+10#
*7 reps

Just about fell over working post workout posing today. But helllllooooo beauties 😍 where have you been my whole life??


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

Leg Extension (5x20,15,15,12,10) SS Good Morning (5x10)
(120x15 / 45x10)
140x20 / 105x10
160x15 / 115x10
180x15 / 125x10
200x15 / 135x8,1,1
220x10,2,2 / 140x7,2,1
+5 reps / +3 reps and 5#

BB Step Up (4x8)
65x10     +5#
65x8x2    +5#
70x8         +5#
+3 reps

Bear Hack Squat - DEEEEP (4x12,12,10,10)
320x12       +30#
320x8,2,2    +10#
330x6,2,2     +10#
340x5,2,2,1  +10#
-1 rep

Leg Press High/Narrow Glute focus SS Calf Raise (4x12,12,10,10 SS AMRAP)
465x7,3,2 / 27
465x8,2,2 / 25
465x6,2,1,1 / 24
465x6,3,1 / 39<holy fucking owww
-1 rep / +38 reps  up 20# on the first 2 sets

DB RDL
50x15        +10#
50x13,2     +5#
50x12,3      
50x10,2,2,1
+3 reps


Cardio - walked a mile
Research - boof the blueberry
Nap - 2.5 hours 
Adventures - new phone who dis?


----------



## Trendkill

Leg extension/good morning superset?  Damn.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Leg extension/good morning superset?  Damn.


Convinced coach is a sadist....


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> Convinced coach is a sadist....


Confirmed.  Be on the look out for ball gag lunges and what not.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Confirmed.  Be on the look out for ball gag lunges and what not.


That explains the sybian belt squats 🤔😁


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Not sure how I got so far behind on your log, but workouts and progress pics look great! You have a lot of really strong attributes. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Bomb10shell

CohibaRobusto said:


> Not sure how I got so far behind on your log, but workouts and progress pics look great! You have a lot of really strong attributes. Keep up the hard work!


Thanks Cohiba, happy to have you back. And I get it, I stop getting the notifications on watched threads sometimes, I get behind, then I'm a week or three I'm like, hang on, did xyz get to ABC goal? Why haven't I seen any posts??? So I do the catchup thing too ❤


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bomb10shell said:


> Thanks Cohiba, happy to have you back. And I get it, I stop getting the notifications on watched threads sometimes, I get behind, then I'm a week or three I'm like, hang on, did xyz get to ABC goal? Why haven't I seen any posts??? So I do the catchup thing too ❤


Yeah that's what happened, it wasn't even showing up under "new posts" for me.


----------



## Joliver

Trendkill said:


> Confirmed.  Be on the look out for ball gag lunges and what not.



Hmmm...🤔  Not a bad idea for my log.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Joliver said:


> Hmmm...🤔  Not a bad idea for my log.


It would Superset perfectly with your Interpretive yoga


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders n a lil bit of Back

DB Seated Shoulder Press (5x12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY)
20x12
25x12
25x9
25x8x2
+5# -6 reps

Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly (4x10 SLOW AND CONTROLLED)
15x10x2
15x7,3x2
same

DB Lat Raise (6x12)
15x12
15x9,3
15x8,2,2
15x9,3
15x9,2,1
15x9,3,3
+4 reps

DB Front Raise (5x15,15,12,12,12)
10x12,3x2
10x11,4
10x12,2,1
10x10,3,2,1
+3 reps

Cable Upright Row SS Face Pull/Ext Rotation (3x10/10)
100x10 / 150x10
100x10 / 150x7,3
110x7,2,1 / 150x10
+10# / same

Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown (4x15,12,12,10)
110x9,3,2,1
110x9,2,2
110x8,2,2
110x6,2,2 
+10#

Cardio: half mile walk


----------



## Bomb10shell

took it easy on the front raises and just did them a lot slower and more controlled. I think these were the ones that were killing my neck/upper traps for the past couple of weeks. First time on this workout set I didn't spend 2 hours on the TENS after this Shoulder workout.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Backside Day
**this whole workout was fucked. Nothing moved right, nothing felt right, I didn't feel right, just all FUBAR all around. Finally called it quits mid snatch grip of death because I was like, this is stupid and I'm going to break something in my body and really be fucked....try again tomorrow**

Assisted Pullup 2x6-8
100x8
100x5,2,1 <should have known here something was wrong, 7 straight was difficult but doable last week
+1 rep

Wide Grip Pulldown 5x10
120x8,2
120x7,2,1
120x6,2,2
120x7,2,1
120x5,2,2,1
*120# the whole way through, started at 110 last week. 

T Bar Row (i really wish I had a chest support for this) 4x15,12,10,10
115x10
115x9,2
125x7,2,2
125x5,2
+7 reps

Snatch Rack 5x15,12,10,8,8
185x12,3
205x5 (NOPE)
205x6 (Try again next week)

Skipped:
Chest Supported Wide D Grip Pulldowns
Straight Arm Pushdown
Hip Thrusts
Seated Calves

Mood: 
Cardio: a lot of steps today
Sleep: hahaha, what sleep?
Lightbulb moment...pms week, no wonder I'm moody and weak.


----------



## Trendkill

Somedays you bite the bar

Somedays the bar bites you


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Somedays you bite the bar
> 
> Somedays the bar bites you


----------



## Trendkill

I remember that show!


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 27916


Great fuckin show


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> I remember that show!


Me too, one of my favorites growing up


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders and Chest

DB Arnold Press 2x10
10x10x2 warmup

DB Arnold SS 10# Plate Hold 40s 4x10+40s
20x10
20x10
20x6,2,2
20x7,3
*dropped 5#

Hex Press 4x15
40x15
40x12,3
40x12,3
40x12,1,1,1

DB Lat Raise, last 2 sets dropset and AMRAP 5x10+DS
15x10
15x10
15x10
20x8,2 / 10x12,6,4
20x6,2,2 / 10x8,2,2,3
*dropped 5# on the first 3 sets, increased +7 reps on the dropset

Single Arm Tricep Pulldown 4x12 w 4s hold at bottom
20x12
20x12
20x12
25x12
*up 5#, these felt really good today and that final rep in the final set was rough

Cable Rope Tricep Extension 3x10
50x10
50x10
50x9,1
*less rest/pause than last week, these felt really good too

EZ Bar Preacher Curl 3xfailure
50x15
50x10,2,2,1
50x10,2,2,1
*+5 reps final set

Took the time to recognize that this is not the week to push for PRs, mayhem, and destruction, but still need to put in some work. Tried to stick at or near last week's weights but slow everything down and hold everything in the toughest position, even if just for a second. I think this will become a regular slow down week for me now that I know where and why it applies.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Me too, one of my favorites growing up


The kids used  to watch it but i think by then it was into reruns , like 95 , 98. I got a kick out of a few episodes there was some good bits n one liners on that show.


----------



## Butch_C

I have never really liked the Arnold press. The first part of the movement never seemed to elicit any response . Maybe I was doing it wrong.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> I have never really liked the Arnold press. The first part of the movement never seemed to elicit any response . Maybe I was doing it wrong.


I feel like I hold the first position further out in front of me than most videos I've seen, makes it more upper pecs on the opening part of the press, and then of course the actual shoulder during the upper press. Between that and the plate raises my upper pecs are trashed by the end


----------



## Bomb10shell

LEGGIES!!!

Decided to stop being a whiny bitch and get the fuck after it. So I went with max weight from last week. I was DRENCHED in sweat, the gym was set to 85* those bastards. It was miserable, but I got shit done. 

Leg Extension 5x20,15,15,12,10 SS with Good Mornings 5x10
(120x15) / (45x10) Warmup
200x16,4  /  135x10
200x12,4  /  135x6,3,1
200x11,5  /  135x7,3
Longer break than normal.....
200x15  /  135x10
220x12,5,2  /  135x8,2
*Started at 140 and worked my way up to 220 on leg extensions last week. So up weight, total volume, and 7 reps
*started at 105 and worked my way up to 140 on GMs last week. So also up weight, total volume, but same reps.

BB Step Up 4x8
70x8
70x6,1,1
70x5,1,1
70x6,1
*up from 65# last week on the first 3 sets. Down 4 reps. Left side WEAK SIDE

DEEEEEEEEP Hack Squats 4x12,12,10,10
360x9,2,1
360x7,2,1
360x6,2,1
360x6,2,1
*Started at 320 and worked my way up to 340 last week. Didn't feel like fucking with the plates so I just went for 8 and said I'll do what I can do. And I did...  Up weight, total volume, down 4 reps. Absolutely smoked after this.

Leg Press (Narrow and High for GLUTES) 4x12,12,10,10 SS Calf Raise 4xAMRAP
465x12  /  27
465x9,2,1  /  28
465x12,2,1  /  30
465x8,2,2,1  /  22
*same weight as last week. Up 8 reps, less rest/pause than last week too.
*Dripping in sweat. 

Cardio - fuck your cardio
News - @Yano put a dumb idea in my head and I couldn't get it out. Now I'm asking @Trendkill if he can make me a badass powerlifter bitch in my building season for BB. I'm almost afraid to open his message now....
Fun stuff - received an order of bananas today. Excited for round 1, but it'll be a few weeks to start.


----------



## Bomb10shell

🍑🏀



But seriously, it was so hot in the gym today 🥵


----------



## IronSoul

And you did just that! Look at those wheels!! Definitely looks like you’ve added muscle to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> 🍑🏀
> View attachment 28185
> 
> 
> But seriously, it was so hot in the gym today 🥵
> View attachment 28186


I'm gonna be the perv today. The private area sweat is sexyyy! Good for you keep up the hard work legs look better


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> And you did just that! Look at those wheels!! Definitely looks like you’ve added muscle to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely. Now if I could only get rid of these damn saddle bags 🙈 

I'm so excited to see them in the cut. Every now and again I get glimpses of the muscle under the fluff and I'm like 😍🤩 

I'm going to blow those old stage shots of me out of the park.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Achillesking said:


> I'm gonna be the perv today. The private area sweat is sexyyy! Good for you keep up the hard work legs look better


🤣🤣thanks man 🥰


----------



## lifter6973

Achillesking said:


> I'm gonna be the perv today. The private area sweat is sexyyy! Good for you keep up the hard work legs look better


Yeah, I couldn't figure out if she was just really happy to see someone or had bladder issues.


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't figure out if she was just really happy to see someone or had bladder issues.


Super stoked about my hack squat and leg press weights  😘


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> Super stoked about my hack squat and leg press weights  😘


Welp. My panties are ruined. Again


----------



## Trendkill

Achillesking said:


> I'm gonna be the perv today. The private area sweat is sexyyy! Good for you keep up the hard work legs look better


Today?


----------



## RiR0

Quads looking massive


----------



## Butch_C

Them wheels are growing steadily!


----------



## Bomb10shell

All those hack squats n rice cakes?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Bomb10shell said:


> 🍑🏀
> View attachment 28185
> 
> 
> But seriously, it was so hot in the gym today 🥵
> View attachment 28186



You you forgot about all us armpit guys!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Human_Backhoe said:


> You you forgot about all us armpit guys!


I didn't forget. It's not armpit day. Patience my friend...


----------



## Bomb10shell

Alright @1bigun11  I tried out a couple of WPD poses with the lat flare/front double biceps. Keep in mind I do not practice these poses ever so I have no clue if they are my best angles and such.... anyways, pics at the end


Shoulders N a lil bit o Back
DB Seated Shoulder Press 5x12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY
20X15
25X12
25X10
30X7
30X5,2
+5# / +2 reps

Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly 4X10 slow n controlled
15X10
15X10
15X10
20X8,2
+5# / same reps, less rest pause

DB Lat Raise 6x12
10X12
15X12
15X12
15X12
15X12
20X7,3,1,1
+5# on the final / same reps, less rest/pause

DB Front Raise 5x15,15,12,12,12
10X15
10X8,4,3
10X6,4,2
10X8,4
10X9,3
Still taking it easy on these, going slow and pausing weight at the top.

Cable Upright Row SS Face Pull 3x10
100x10  /  150x10
100x10  /  150x10
120x10  /  150x10
Row: Up #10, less rest pause, tenth rep on final set was a fight.
Face pull: maxed stack, but no rest/pause today. Might need to start doing these on a lat Pulldown instead. 

Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 4x15,12,12,10
100x15
100x12,3
100x12,2,1
110x10
Down 10#, but less rest/pause and +5 reps

Cable Kneeling Crunch 3x??
100x25
150x20
150x20
It's been a lot of months since I've done these, I'm up 50# and a ton of reps from last time, and maxed the stack. 

Banded Abduction 4x25
Medium band x25x4
Bump to heavy band next time.


----------



## 1bigun11

Bomb10shell said:


> Alright @1bigun11  I tried out a couple of WPD poses with the lat flare/front double biceps. Keep in mind I do not practice these poses ever so I have no clue if they are my best angles and such.... anyways, pics at the end
> 
> 
> Shoulders N a lil bit o Back
> DB Seated Shoulder Press 5x12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY
> 20X15
> 25X12
> 25X10
> 30X7
> 30X5,2
> +5# / +2 reps
> 
> Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly 4X10 slow n controlled
> 15X10
> 15X10
> 15X10
> 20X8,2
> +5# / same reps, less rest pause
> 
> DB Lat Raise 6x12
> 10X12
> 15X12
> 15X12
> 15X12
> 15X12
> 20X7,3,1,1
> +5# on the final / same reps, less rest/pause
> 
> DB Front Raise 5x15,15,12,12,12
> 10X15
> 10X8,4,3
> 10X6,4,2
> 10X8,4
> 10X9,3
> Still taking it easy on these, going slow and pausing weight at the top.
> 
> Cable Upright Row SS Face Pull 3x10
> 100x10  /  150x10
> 100x10  /  150x10
> 120x10  /  150x10
> Row: Up #10, less rest pause, tenth rep on final set was a fight.
> Face pull: maxed stack, but no rest/pause today. Might need to start doing these on a lat Pulldown instead.
> 
> Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 4x15,12,12,10
> 100x15
> 100x12,3
> 100x12,2,1
> 110x10
> Down 10#, but less rest/pause and +5 reps
> 
> Cable Kneeling Crunch 3x??
> 100x25
> 150x20
> 150x20
> It's been a lot of months since I've done these, I'm up 50# and a ton of reps from last time, and maxed the stack.
> 
> Banded Abduction 4x25
> Medium band x25x4
> Bump to heavy band next time.


You, my dear, are fabulous!


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Alright @1bigun11  I tried out a couple of WPD poses with the lat flare/front double biceps. Keep in mind I do not practice these poses ever so I have no clue if they are my best angles and such.... anyways, pics at the end
> 
> 
> Shoulders N a lil bit o Back
> DB Seated Shoulder Press 5x12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY
> 20X15
> 25X12
> 25X10
> 30X7
> 30X5,2
> +5# / +2 reps
> 
> Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly 4X10 slow n controlled
> 15X10
> 15X10
> 15X10
> 20X8,2
> +5# / same reps, less rest pause
> 
> DB Lat Raise 6x12
> 10X12
> 15X12
> 15X12
> 15X12
> 15X12
> 20X7,3,1,1
> +5# on the final / same reps, less rest/pause
> 
> DB Front Raise 5x15,15,12,12,12
> 10X15
> 10X8,4,3
> 10X6,4,2
> 10X8,4
> 10X9,3
> Still taking it easy on these, going slow and pausing weight at the top.
> 
> Cable Upright Row SS Face Pull 3x10
> 100x10  /  150x10
> 100x10  /  150x10
> 120x10  /  150x10
> Row: Up #10, less rest pause, tenth rep on final set was a fight.
> Face pull: maxed stack, but no rest/pause today. Might need to start doing these on a lat Pulldown instead.
> 
> Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 4x15,12,12,10
> 100x15
> 100x12,3
> 100x12,2,1
> 110x10
> Down 10#, but less rest/pause and +5 reps
> 
> Cable Kneeling Crunch 3x??
> 100x25
> 150x20
> 150x20
> It's been a lot of months since I've done these, I'm up 50# and a ton of reps from last time, and maxed the stack.
> 
> Banded Abduction 4x25
> Medium band x25x4
> Bump to heavy band next time.


I LOVE that front lat spread , straight up super hero shit , I want to have delts and lats like that when I grow up damn it !!!


----------



## 1bigun11

Yano said:


> I LOVE that front lat spread , straight up super hero shit , I want to have delts and lats like that when I grow up damn it !!!


Absolutely!  Bomb10, you have it going on sister!


----------



## Butch_C

Dem pits!


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> Alright @1bigun11  I tried out a couple of WPD poses with the lat flare/front double biceps. Keep in mind I do not practice these poses ever so I have no clue if they are my best angles and such.... anyways, pics at the end
> 
> 
> Shoulders N a lil bit o Back
> DB Seated Shoulder Press 5x12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY
> 20X15
> 25X12
> 25X10
> 30X7
> 30X5,2
> +5# / +2 reps
> 
> Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly 4X10 slow n controlled
> 15X10
> 15X10
> 15X10
> 20X8,2
> +5# / same reps, less rest pause
> 
> DB Lat Raise 6x12
> 10X12
> 15X12
> 15X12
> 15X12
> 15X12
> 20X7,3,1,1
> +5# on the final / same reps, less rest/pause
> 
> DB Front Raise 5x15,15,12,12,12
> 10X15
> 10X8,4,3
> 10X6,4,2
> 10X8,4
> 10X9,3
> Still taking it easy on these, going slow and pausing weight at the top.
> 
> Cable Upright Row SS Face Pull 3x10
> 100x10  /  150x10
> 100x10  /  150x10
> 120x10  /  150x10
> Row: Up #10, less rest pause, tenth rep on final set was a fight.
> Face pull: maxed stack, but no rest/pause today. Might need to start doing these on a lat Pulldown instead.
> 
> Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 4x15,12,12,10
> 100x15
> 100x12,3
> 100x12,2,1
> 110x10
> Down 10#, but less rest/pause and +5 reps
> 
> Cable Kneeling Crunch 3x??
> 100x25
> 150x20
> 150x20
> It's been a lot of months since I've done these, I'm up 50# and a ton of reps from last time, and maxed the stack.
> 
> Banded Abduction 4x25
> Medium band x25x4
> Bump to heavy band next time.


Yes! Pit Shots!


----------



## lifter6973

Butch_C said:


> Dem pits!


Damn it! I just saw this! My post not near as funny now.


----------



## Signsin1

Bombshell is da Bomb!

Lookin good!


----------



## IronSoul

Looking awesome girl. You can see the work paying off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30

I am straight up jealous of your lat spread. 

#goals


----------



## Test_subject

Butch_C said:


> Dem pits!


Hold on, it’s not official yet. 

@Skullcrusher are the pits up to snuff?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Your armpits appear to be within safety parameters.

You may proceed.


----------



## Bomb10shell

This is the day before my show last November. I've been bulking since then, 310 days now 😵

but looking at these compared to my gym shots lately, damn I've put on some mass. I'll stop being all moody about the fat now because I see that it has a purpose in the role all this food is playing. 

332 days and impatiently counting until show #2.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> This is the day before my show last November. I've been bulking since then, 310 days now 😵
> 
> but looking at these compared to my gym shots lately, damn I've put on some mass. I'll stop being all moody about the fat now because I see that it has a purpose in the role all this food is playing.
> 
> 332 days and impatiently counting until show #2.
> View attachment 28360


You put on way more mass since then , seeing these pics has me more excited for you than I was before. Right on !!


----------



## Test_subject

Yano said:


> You put on way more mass since then , seeing these pics has me more excited for you than I was before. Right on !!


----------



## Yano

*sneaks in and sets up the projector n screen ....    👍 Just saying ...


----------



## Yano




----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> You put on way more mass since then , seeing these pics has me more excited for you than I was before the last time I jizzed my pants. Right on !!


Fixed.


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> This is the day before my show last November. I've been bulking since then, 310 days now 😵
> 
> but looking at these compared to my gym shots lately, damn I've put on some mass. I'll stop being all moody about the fat now because I see that it has a purpose in the role all this food is playing.
> 
> 332 days and impatiently counting until show #2.
> View attachment 28360


Def thicker now. I prefer thicker legs and thicker booty but that doesn't seem to win on stage which is a shame really.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Today begins ten days of being a single working mom.

Today I woke up with my throat on fire, head full of snuffles, and body aches everywhere. 

Tried to go to the gym for back day, did some lame work there before running out of gas and calling it quits 30 minutes into it. 

So now kiddo and I are completing 100 reps of coloring, 20x6 painting watercolors, and 10x10 watching kid shows for the day. 

He refused to nap today so mama didn't get one either. I am tired. But we'll make it through.


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> Today I woke up with my throat on fire, head full of snuffles, and body aches everywhere.


Everywhere? Every time my wife says she has a body ache I'm like, I'll give ya a bone that doesn't ache.


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> Everywhere? Every time my wife says she has a body ache I'm like, I'll give ya a bone that doesn't ache.


Dad ain't home for that kinda bone, and yeah, everywhere lol. Joints n bones too 🤣


----------



## CJ

Here's podcast I thought you'd like to listen to...

Blood Sweat & Gear : Victoria Felkar, Female Steroid Recovery
Think BIG Bodybuilding
Duration: 24:20
Published: Wed, 07 Sep 2022 16:10:53 +0000
Episode: 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-634942648%2Fblood-sweat-gear-victoria-f

Media: https://feeds.soundcloud.com/stream/1339440052-user-634942648-blood-sweat-gear-victoria-f.mp3

Podcast: https://www.podcastrepublic.net/podcast/1561623662

Researcher Victoria Felkar joins Coaches Skip Hill, Andrew Berry & Scott McNally 

🙏 Consider contributing to the show through Patreon. Every $5 helps to pay for software and hardware to keep making ...

Subscribe to this podcast: https://feeds.soundcloud.com/users/soundcloud:users:690728360/sounds.rss

----
Sent from Podcast Republic 22.8.20R








						Podcast Republic - Podcast app - Apps on Google Play
					

Podcasts, Radio, Audiobook and RSS news all in one highly customizable app.




					play.google.com


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Here's podcast I thought you'd like to listen to...


Thanks, I'll listen tonight.



I'm a big fan of Jamie Pinder so this should be a fun addition.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Thanks, I'll listen tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Jamie Pinder so this should be a fun addition.


Just don't come across many female specific AAS or training episodes, so I thought I'd share.

I have another one I have yet to listen to, if it's decent I'll pass it along to you.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Just don't come across many female specific AAS or training episodes, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> I have another one I have yet to listen to, if it's decent I'll pass it along to you.


In case you're looking for more female specific podcasts for research:

The Women's Fittest 
Cats, Clits, and Clen
Big Clit Energy


----------



## Achillesking

lifter6973 said:


> Everywhere? Every time my wife says she has a body ache I'm like, I'll give ya a bone that doesn't ache.


Bahahahahahahahahahahhahaha 



Your not married !!!


----------



## lifter6973

Achillesking said:


> Bahahahahahahahahahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Your not married !!!


Oh, but I am. That line has never worked for me but I still say it.


----------



## Achillesking

lifter6973 said:


> Oh, but I am. That line has never worked for me but I still say it.


Marriage.....ewww gross


----------



## lifter6973

Achillesking said:


> Marriage.....ewww gross


I basically lost my balls over the years. She succeeded in changing me but mostly for the better other than losing my balls.


----------



## Achillesking

lifter6973 said:


> I basically lost my balls over the years. She succeeded in changing me but mostly for the better other than losing my balls.


Mine just says with me for my good dick and my money.....mine just stays w me for my money


----------



## IronSoul

Just catching up homie. Saw your pics from last show. Made me realize how much you’re gonna fucking kill this one. You’ve put on so much muscle already. I cannot wait to see you shred down for prep. Keep grinding lady


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> I cannot wait to see you shred down for prep


You and me both brother. First cycle coming soon, so I think I'm currently MORE excited about that and all the muscle I hope to build with it, but yeah, damn, I cannot WAIT to see whats under the fluff.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Still alive. Still kicking. Throat is no longer on fire, body aches are better. Face is still completely congested 😷😷 I'll likely take the next week off as well since I'm still not feeling great. Did about 10 seconds of jump rope and was completely out of breath 😳


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Get well soon bombshell


----------



## Bomb10shell

Mini check in today had me down 3# from last week.

Today has been the best energy day so far and caused an impromptu trip to the zoo for the kiddo (see gif for actual footage of the last few days in my house, jk... it's from the zoo today) and cardio because coach said I still have to do. Five miles and a bazillion steps later and I am EXHAUSTED today. Might actually sleep tonight.


----------



## Trendkill

Speaking of the zoo, it may be appropriate to quote the White Rhino Stan Efferding here:

”Don’t step over a dollar to pick up a penny”

If your body needs rest then give it rest.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> If your body needs rest then give it rest.


Funny, that was most of coach's reply to mini check in today. 

"Wait till you're 100%, then wait another 24 hours"


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Funny, that was most of coach's reply to mini check in today.
> 
> "Wait till you're 100%, then wait another 24 hours"


You won't. 

We never do. 😉


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> You won't.
> 
> We never do. 😉


🤫🤫🤫


----------



## IronSoul

Hope you’re feeling better homie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Hope you’re feeling better homie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I slept so freaking good last night and now I can actually breathe through my nose! Progress!! Calling this 85% so I'll probably be in the gym tomorrow like @CJ  said. ...


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> I slept so freaking good last night and now I can actually breathe through my nose! Progress!! Calling this 85% so I'll probably be in the gym tomorrow like @CJ  said. ...


I had pneumonia back in the day and could barely breathe so I didn't work out obviously but I did have sex which I guess was worth it even though I was wheezing the whole time and I about passed out.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Lamentations:
Two steps forward, one step back
Recovering from this shit is a bitch
Bored out of my dammed mind
Jonesing for the gym like a junkie
Need my heavy metal fix
Can one OD on pretzels and protein?
I can't even nap right anymore
Clearly not a poet, so I won't quit my day job. 

This week: all cardio steps from pacing back and forth waiting for this nonsense that's clogging up my sinuses to pass. Coach's "wait till you're 100% then wait another 24 hours" is fucking bullshit..... I'm losing patience and I'm a very patient person normally. 


Okay, end weird whatever random rant that was...


----------



## Test_subject

Bomb10shell said:


> Lamentations:
> Two steps forward, one step back
> Recovering from this shit is a bitch
> Bored out of my dammed mind
> Jonesing for the gym like a junkie
> Need my heavy metal fix
> Can one OD on pretzels and protein?
> I can't even nap right anymore
> Clearly not a poet, so I won't quit my day job.
> 
> This week: all cardio steps from pacing back and forth waiting for this nonsense that's clogging up my sinuses to pass. Coach's "wait till you're 100% then wait another 24 hours" is fucking bullshit..... I'm losing patience and I'm a very patient person normally.
> 
> 
> Okay, end weird whatever random rant that was...


Listen to this. It will make you feel better:


----------



## Bomb10shell

Test_subject said:


> Listen to this. It will make you feel better:


I'll get back to you in 42 minutes, but so far 56 seconds in, I see you're going to be right


----------



## Yano




----------



## IronSoul

When I’m not 100% I just pin TNE, then I’m 100%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Or do that hair pulling not letting em get away thing and that fixes me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Or do that hair pulling not letting em get away thing and that fixes me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish we had one of those 😈 for a reaction 😍😍


----------



## 1bigun11

Poem for the Bombshell Babe. 

I used to be a squatter
But now I’m just a snotter
Having pretzels and protein
With a little bit of water.

I feel like shit
But I won’t quit
Cause the UG boys
Wanna know about my pits


----------



## Bomb10shell

1bigun11 said:


> Poem for the Bombshell Babe.
> 
> I used to be a squatter
> But now I’m just a snotter
> Having pretzels and protein
> With a little bit of water.
> 
> I feel like shit
> But I won’t quit
> Cause the UG boys
> Wanna know about my pits


🤣🤣🤣🤣💀💀

Oh that was freaking hilarious. 

Today was the first day I got all my actual meal plan foods in so I think I'm back in business soon 💪💪


----------



## IronSoul

1bigun11 said:


> Poem for the Bombshell Babe.
> 
> I used to be a squatter
> But now I’m just a snotter
> Having pretzels and protein
> With a little bit of water.
> 
> I feel like shit
> But I won’t quit
> Cause the UG boys
> Wanna know about my pits



Hahahahahaha fucking perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

I didnt wanna clog up Cowboys log with pics n chat but I always thought if it was done by a skilled enough artist doing a piece where Atlas was female carrying the world on her shoulders would be cool as hell on a lady.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> I didnt wanna clog up Cowboys log with pics n chat but I always thought if it was done by a skilled enough artist doing a piece where Atlas was female carrying the world on her shoulders would be cool as hell on a lady.
> View attachment 28980


I have a giant Nike on my ribs/back. I love her. That was definitely a piece for after a major victory and that's exactly when I got her.


----------



## Bomb10shell

There, finally found it


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 28981
> 
> 
> There, finally found it


Thats awesome !


----------



## Bomb10shell

This one took 8 hours. One sitting. I was next to a guy that was getting a Calf tat who was a pussy. Every 15 seconds "stop stop stop! I need a break, put that numbing gel on!" And I'm over here half asleep for 8 hours getting this one on my rib cage. That soothing tattoo nirvana state of mind. I finally asked for him to take a break and all that was left was the size of a pencil eraser right at her tit. He laughed and was like, you wouldn't have asked if you saw what was left. So I said go for it man, I'll man up. Bzzzzt done in 5 seconds.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> This one took 8 hours. One sitting. I was next to a guy that was getting a Calf tat who was a pussy. Every 15 seconds "stop stop stop! I need a break, put that numbing gel on!" And I'm over here half asleep for 8 hours getting this one on my rib cage. That soothing tattoo nirvana state of mind. I finally asked for him to take a break and all that was left was the size of a pencil eraser right at her tit. He laughed and was like, you wouldn't have asked if you saw what was left. So I said go for it man, I'll man up. Bzzzzt done in 5 seconds.


Longest I sat was 5 hours n 45 minutes having my leg done and i had to stop i couldnt take the feeling of him holding onto my ankle any more i just wanted to kick  the poor guy in the face.


----------



## Joliver

Bomb10shell said:


> This one took 8 hours. One sitting. I was next to a guy that was getting a Calf tat who was a pussy. Every 15 seconds "stop stop stop! I need a break, put that numbing gel on!" And I'm over here half asleep for 8 hours getting this one on my rib cage. That soothing tattoo nirvana state of mind. I finally asked for him to take a break and all that was left was the size of a pencil eraser right at her tit. He laughed and was like, you wouldn't have asked if you saw what was left. So I said go for it man, I'll man up. Bzzzzt done in 5 seconds.



So is the Nike swoosh somehow worked in with that Greek Goddess of Victory?

My cousins all got Nike swooshes tattooed on them in honor of uncle Rufus gettin' medicaid to pay for his rascal.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Joliver said:


> So is the Nike swoosh somehow worked in with that Greek Goddess of Victory?
> 
> My cousins all got Nike swooshes tattooed on them in honor of uncle Rufus gettin' medicaid to pay for his rascal.


As far as I know, there's no Nike swoosh on my Nike Goddess. However...I also know a tattoo artist that works a dicknballs into every tattoo he does so there could be things I don't know about swooshes 🤔


----------



## 1bigun11

I'd work my dicknballs into your swoosh any day baby, lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Okay so today went sideways, gym card didn't work and office wasn't open until later than I could go, road trip to Cleveland where day drinking started and I got a lil sideways 🙃 

I...will...get...to...the...gym...tomorrow! This time off is driving me absolutely insane and stir crazy. Still not 100% recovered but I'm so far over not lifting some heavy shit that I'm going hell or high water tomorrow.


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Okay so today went sideways, gym card didn't work and office wasn't open until later than I could go, road trip to Cleveland where day drinking started and I got a lil sideways
> 
> I...will...get...to...the...gym...tomorrow! This time off is driving me absolutely insane and stir crazy. Still not 100% recovered but I'm so far over not lifting some heavy shit that I'm going hell or high water tomorrow.



Looking forward to seeing how tomorrows workout goes. You’re gonna destroy shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I didnt wanna clog up Cowboys log with pics n chat but I always thought if it was done by a skilled enough artist doing a piece where Atlas was female carrying the world on her shoulders would be cool as hell on a lady.
> View attachment 28980


Awesome pic and a great tat idea. 

Feel free to clog up my log all you want... umm that didn't sound right lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> You’re gonna destroy shit




Well.... I tried to destroy some shit just now.

Just a lil side project I've been working on but too pussy to try. Guess I had just enough whiskey in me today to give it a run. And I failed 😞 but it was damn close. Damn close. I could hear the fucker crushing inside just couldn't get it to pop. Oh well, back to the drawing board to fuck that shit up at a later date.


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> Well.... I tried to destroy some shit just now.
> 
> Just a lil side project I've been working on but too pussy to try. Guess I had just enough whiskey in me today to give it a run. And I failed 😞 but it was damn close. Damn close. I could hear the fucker crushing inside just couldn't get it to pop. Oh well, back to the drawing board to fuck that shit up at a later date.
> 
> View attachment 29012


You mean you tried to crush it in between your legs?
I say if that doesn't work see if you can crush it under one of dem pits.


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> tried to crush it in between your legs?


Lol yup... missed that crucial piece of information haha


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 28981
> 
> 
> There, finally found it


Greek mythology eh


----------



## Yano

Kortney's  record is 3 in 7.5 seconds , that's the current world  record.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Kortney's  record is 3 in 7.5 seconds , that's the current world  record.
> 
> View attachment 29013


I know. She's my inspiration for this thing. I think I got too big of a watermelon. Hers were always a bit smaller than mine.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Achillesking said:


> Greek mythology eh


I eat fat free Greek Yogurt too, so don't get TOOOO excited 😆


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I know. She's my inspiration for this thing. I think I got too big of a watermelon. Hers were always a bit smaller than mine.


She's only in like 19,789.7 of my fantasies LOL She is freakin awesome


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> I eat fat free Greek Yogurt too, so don't get TOOOO excited 😆


God damn fuck son of fuckin garsh darn razzle frazzle


----------



## hard_gains

Achillesking said:


> God damn fuck son of fuckin garsh darn razzle frazzle


Did you pop a fuse buddy? 😆


----------



## Achillesking

hard_gains said:


> Did you pop a fuse buddy? 😆


Yea "Greek" yogurt grinds my gears


----------



## RiR0

Yano said:


> Kortney's  record is 3 in 7.5 seconds , that's the current world  record.
> 
> View attachment 29013


Saving this one on my phone


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> She's only in like 19,789.7 of my fantasies LOL She is freakin awesome






I want her shirt. And her quads too 😍


----------



## Bomb10shell

Achillesking said:


> God damn fuck son of fuckin garsh darn razzle frazzle


Can we still be friends?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Achillesking said:


> Yea "Greek" yogurt grinds my gears


How bout I start calling it "strained" yogurt? 

But seriously, I think it's because it's thick... like the Greeks 😉


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> How bout I start calling it "strained" yogurt?
> 
> But seriously, I think it's because it's thick... like the Greeks 😉


I didn't want to say this publicly but it is proven us Greeks have the biggest weenies of allllll the whites! We are indeed giants in the land of midgets


----------



## RiR0

Achillesking said:


> I didn't want to say this publicly but it is proven us Greeks have the biggest weenies of allllll the whites! We are indeed giants in the land of midgets


Hey it’s not the size of the boat but the amount of chloroform on the napkin


----------



## Achillesking

RiR0 said:


> Hey it’s not the size of the boat but the amount of chloroform on the napkin


And and to be the fair the amount of lotion it puts on the skin


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm buying Greek yogurt later


----------



## Bomb10shell

Achillesking said:


> I didn't want to say this publicly but it is proven us Greeks have the biggest weenies of allllll the whites! We are indeed giants in the land of midgets


😆🤭🤭

And you didn't answer...


Bomb10shell said:


> Can we still be friends?


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> 😆🤭🤭
> 
> And you didn't answer...


Best friends


----------



## Bomb10shell

ITS LEG DAY BITCH

Finally. After two fucking weeks of whatever this nonsense sickness was, I'm back in the fucking gym. It was a good one today too.

Leg Extension SS BB Good Morning 
(140x20) / (45x10)
200x15 / 135x10
200x15 /135x10
200x12 / 135x10
220x12 / 135x10. Last one was a fight.

BB Step Up 4x8
65x8
65x8
65x6,2
65x5 failed #6 twice
Dropped weight by 5#, left side weak af still

Bear Hack Squat DEEEEEP 12,12,10,10
360x9,3
360x7,3
360x8,2 <proof that good music pushes me harder
360x6,2 
Less rest pause than last time, same weight, equal reps overall

Narrow Leg Press (Glute focused) 12,12,10,10 SS Calf raises AMRAP
465x12 / 28
465x12 / 25
465x11 / 24
465x10,1 / 28
Same weight as last time, WAY LESS rest pause. Down 2 reps on calves? 

DB RDL 4x15
50x15
50x12,3
50x10
50x10 but it was a fight on 10. My hammies are so damn weak 😭 

BUTT STUFF
Abduction SS Kickbacks 4x25 each 
10x25/25x4 there were rest pauses but idk where
I almost never get to these for lack of time but I did em today.


----------



## Bro Bundy

RiR0 said:


> Hey it’s not the size of the boat but the amount of chloroform on the napkin


where can i buy chloroform?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bro Bundy said:


> where can i buy chloroform?


Can I chloroform you?


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> ITS LEG DAY BITCH
> 
> Finally. After two fucking weeks of whatever this nonsense sickness was, I'm back in the fucking gym. It was a good one today too.
> 
> Leg Extension SS BB Good Morning
> (140x20) / (45x10)
> 200x15 / 135x10
> 200x15 /135x10
> 200x12 / 135x10
> 220x12 / 135x10. Last one was a fight.
> 
> BB Step Up 4x8
> 65x8
> 65x8
> 65x6,2
> 65x5 failed #6 twice
> Dropped weight by 5#, left side weak af still
> 
> Bear Hack Squat DEEEEEP 12,12,10,10
> 360x9,3
> 360x7,3
> 360x8,2 <proof that good music pushes me harder
> 360x6,2
> Less rest pause than last time, same weight, equal reps overall
> 
> Narrow Leg Press (Glute focused) 12,12,10,10 SS Calf raises AMRAP
> 465x12 / 28
> 465x12 / 25
> 465x11 / 24
> 465x10,1 / 28
> Same weight as last time, WAY LESS rest pause. Down 2 reps on calves?
> 
> DB RDL 4x15
> 50x15
> 50x12,3
> 50x10
> 50x10 but it was a fight on 10. My hammies are so damn weak 😭
> 
> BUTT STUFF
> Abduction SS Kickbacks 4x25 each
> 10x25/25x4 there were rest pauses but idk where
> I almost never get to these for lack of time but I did em today.
> 
> View attachment 29054
> View attachment 29055


Lookin great kiddo ,  freakin awesome !


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Lookin great kiddo ,  freakin awesome !


Thanks Yano 🤗


----------



## Bomb10shell

Boulder Shoulder day

DB Seated Shoulder Press 12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY 
(15X15)
20X12
20X13
30X6,2
30X6
30X6

Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly 4x10 CONTROL WEIGHT 
15X10
15X10
15X10
20X10

DB Lat Raises 6x12
15x12
15x12
15x12
15x12
20x9,3
20x5,3,3,1

DB Front Raise 15,15,12,12,12
10x15
10x12,3
10x12
10x12
10x12

Cable Upright Row SS Face Pull 3x10/10
110x10 / 140x10
120x10 / 150x10
120x10 / 150x10

Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 15,12,12,10
100x15
100x9,3
110x6,2, failed 9, 1, failed 10, 1 forced rep 
100x9, failed 10, 1 forced rep 

Kneeling Cable Crunch 3x20
150x20
150x18,2
150x15,3,2

Sorry gents, no pics today. Ran into a friend and worked out together then went to breakfast to catch up.


----------



## Yano

Pics from yesterday were good ! and while yeah yeah butt stuff ...

 What caught my eye more than anything was the size of the diamonds you're smuggling in  them calves these days. Really starting to pop and your not even posing it up flex wise ,  just a toe point ,, right on !


----------



## hard_gains

Bomb10shell said:


> Sorry gents, no pics today. Ran into a friend and worked out together then went to breakfast to catch up.


You could of taken a picture of breakfast. I likes breakfast. 🤤


----------



## Joliver

FlyingPapaya said:


> Can I chloroform you?



Chloroform!? More like BOROFORM!!!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Joliver said:


> Chloroform!? More like BOROFORM!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 29075




You mean Boromir?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back N Booty

Was looking back through my log last night looking for past weights and reps and realized I haven't had a solid back day in over a month. So I was determined to have one today and I had one hell of a great day in the gym today. Definitely a great back day. So anyways, here's the nitty gritty:

Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up 2 x 6-8 as little weight as possible  
100x8
100x6,2

Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown 5 x 10  
110x10
110x10
110x9,1
110x9, 0.5 ..ish 
110x8,2

Chest supported close grip Row 4 x 15,12,10,10  
100x15, whoops, way too easy
140x12
150x11
160x8,2

Snatch Grip Rack Pull 5 x 15,12,10,8,8  
135x15
155x13
175x12
195x9
215x6,2 <NEW PR!!!! 

Chest Supported Wide Grip D Bar Lat Pulldown 4 x 20,15,12,12  
120x20
130x15
140x12
150x13,2

Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm 3 x 15  
70x15
70x12,3
70x9,3,2,1

Barbell Hip Thrust 6 x 20 no more than 35s rest between sets 
135x20
135x12,5,3
135x12,4,4
135x12,4
135x10,5
135x12,2 fuck your hip thrusts. Couldn't get the bar off me fast enough after this. 

Seated Calves 6 x 20
90x23
90x20x4
90x15,3, got stuck...managed 1 more to get unstuck lol


----------



## IronSoul

My girl rocked it today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Back N Booty
> 
> Was looking back through my log last night looking for past weights and reps and realized I haven't had a solid back day in over a month. So I was determined to have one today and I had one hell of a great day in the gym today. Definitely a great back day. So anyways, here's the nitty gritty:
> 
> Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up 2 x 6-8 as little weight as possible
> 100x8
> 100x6,2
> 
> Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown 5 x 10
> 110x10
> 110x10
> 110x9,1
> 110x9, 0.5 ..ish
> 110x8,2
> 
> Chest supported close grip Row 4 x 15,12,10,10
> 100x15, whoops, way too easy
> 140x12
> 150x11
> 160x8,2
> 
> Snatch Grip Rack Pull 5 x 15,12,10,8,8
> 135x15
> 155x13
> 175x12
> 195x9
> 215x6,2 <NEW PR!!!!
> 
> Chest Supported Wide Grip D Bar Lat Pulldown 4 x 20,15,12,12
> 120x20
> 130x15
> 140x12
> 150x13,2
> 
> Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm 3 x 15
> 70x15
> 70x12,3
> 70x9,3,2,1
> 
> Barbell Hip Thrust 6 x 20 no more than 35s rest between sets
> 135x20
> 135x12,5,3
> 135x12,4,4
> 135x12,4
> 135x10,5
> 135x12,2 fuck your hip thrusts. Couldn't get the bar off me fast enough after this.
> 
> Seated Calves 6 x 20
> 90x23
> 90x20x4
> 90x15,3, got stuck...managed 1 more to get unstuck lol
> 
> View attachment 29132
> View attachment 29133


You ... Fucking ... Rock !! 

Nice Pr !!!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 29054
> View attachment 29055



Okay.....
Two things...

1



And 

2
​

Carry on....


----------



## Trendkill

hip thrusts 6x20 burn.......

Nice training today.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> hip thrusts 6x20 burn.......
> 
> Nice training today.


And of course coach has to throw that "no more than 35s rest between sets" in there... she's so evil


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey waiting for the ban-hammer like...


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey waiting for the ban-hammer like...
> View attachment 29136


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders Chest N Arms 

(Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press 2 x 10)
10x10x2 warm up
Same

Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press 4 x 10 SS with Front Plate Raise  
40s, 10# plate, eye level  
20x10 / 40s
20x10 / 40s
20x10 / 40s
25x8,2 / 40s
Same

Incline Smush / Hex Press 4 x 15  
40x15
40x15
40x12,3
40x11,2,2
Less rest/pause

Dumbbell Lateral Raise  
5 x 10 last 2 sets> dropset, 1/2 weight to absolute failure    
15x10
15x10
15x10
20x8,2 / 10x8,8
15x8,2 / 10x8,5
Had to drop back to 15, wasn't happening on 20s the second go

Single Arm Tricep Pushdown 4 x 12 each, 4s pause at bottom  
20x12
20x12
25x12 up 5# from previous 
25x8 +4 right side, only +3.5 on the left side. Fought it and just couldn't win. 

Cable Rope Tricep Extension 3 x 10  
50x8,2
45x7,3
40x7,2,1
Done did fry my tris on the single arms. I did 50# no problem last time and should have been able to increase, but not today 

Cable Hammer Curl 3 x Failure 
50x25
60x14
60x11,1

EZ Bar Cable Curl 3 x Failure
50x16
50x15
50x13,2,2
Wasn't happy, did another set
50x10

Felt good to start. Hated all my pictures today so won't post those. That damn body dysmorphia kicking my ass today when I couldn't see my tris through the fluff of this bulk.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Shoulders Chest N Arms
> 
> (Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press 2 x 10)
> 10x10x2 warm up
> Same
> 
> Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press 4 x 10 SS with Front Plate Raise
> 40s, 10# plate, eye level
> 20x10 / 40s
> 20x10 / 40s
> 20x10 / 40s
> 25x8,2 / 40s
> Same
> 
> Incline Smush / Hex Press 4 x 15
> 40x15
> 40x15
> 40x12,3
> 40x11,2,2
> Less rest/pause
> 
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise
> 5 x 10 last 2 sets> dropset, 1/2 weight to absolute failure
> 15x10
> 15x10
> 15x10
> 20x8,2 / 10x8,8
> 15x8,2 / 10x8,5
> Had to drop back to 15, wasn't happening on 20s the second go
> 
> Single Arm Tricep Pushdown 4 x 12 each, 4s pause at bottom
> 20x12
> 20x12
> 25x12 up 5# from previous
> 25x8 +4 right side, only +3.5 on the left side. Fought it and just couldn't win.
> 
> Cable Rope Tricep Extension 3 x 10
> 50x8,2
> 45x7,3
> 40x7,2,1
> Done did fry my tris on the single arms. I did 50# no problem last time and should have been able to increase, but not today
> 
> Cable Hammer Curl 3 x Failure
> 50x25
> 60x14
> 60x11,1
> 
> EZ Bar Cable Curl 3 x Failure
> 50x16
> 50x15
> 50x13,2,2
> Wasn't happy, did another set
> 50x10
> 
> Felt good to start. Hated all my pictures today so won't post those. That damn body dysmorphia kicking my ass today when I couldn't see my tris through the fluff of this bulk.


Aw hell turn that frown upside down , ain't nothing wrong with being Fluffy some times !!

*turns up the music n boogies,  come on get off the wall with ya  two left feet !!   👍


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Aw hell turn that frown upside down , ain't nothing wrong with being Fluffy some times !!
> 
> *turns up the music n boogies,  come on get off the wall with ya  two left feet !!   👍


Well... then in all my fluffy glory.... here's one from today


----------



## 1bigun11

God damn you got some lats and arms baby.


----------



## Bomb10shell

1bigun11 said:


> God damn you got some lats and arms baby.


Working on em. Need more 😍


----------



## beachbody30

Bomb10shell said:


> Well... then in all my fluffy glory.... here's one from today
> View attachment 29201


Some serious guns!


----------



## Bomb10shell

beachbody30 said:


> Some serious guns!


Thanks man.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs
Short n Sweet today. 

Cable standing Hamstring Curl 
30x10 Warmup

Hammy Sammy Superset
10 minutes total: 10 each, rotate, repeat. Minimal rest 

Cable Standing
60x10 / 80x4,3,2 / 60x10 (looks like 70 should be the sweet spot)

Cable Lying
80x10x3

Machine Seated
120x10x3

Smith Bulgarian Split Squats 3 x 8 each HEAVY  
70x8
90x8
110x6,2

Bear Hack Squat 3 x 15   
270x15
270x12,3
270x8,3,1

Deadlift Rotation 1 set each, 8 reps
Conventional 185x8
Sumo 185x6,2
Romanian 185x8


Okay hammies, I see you boo 🥰😍


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Legs
> Short n Sweet today.
> 
> Cable standing Hamstring Curl
> 30x10 Warmup
> 
> Hammy Sammy Superset
> 10 minutes total: 10 each, rotate, repeat. Minimal rest
> 
> Cable Standing
> 60x10 / 80x4,3,2 / 60x10 (looks like 70 should be the sweet spot)
> 
> Cable Lying
> 80x10x3
> 
> Machine Seated
> 120x10x3
> 
> Smith Bulgarian Split Squats 3 x 8 each HEAVY
> 70x8
> 90x8
> 110x6,2
> 
> Bear Hack Squat 3 x 15
> 270x15
> 270x12,3
> 270x8,3,1
> 
> Deadlift Rotation 1 set each, 8 reps
> Conventional 185x8
> Sumo 185x6,2
> Romanian 185x8
> 
> 
> Okay hammies, I see you boo 🥰😍
> View attachment 29249


Those thighs


----------



## Yano

A well tuned instrument makes all the difference


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Those thighs


I was looking at the pics again like, damn there are hammies in there, and they are big enough to make my butt look small today 😍🤩😍🤩


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> A well tuned instrument makes all the difference
> View attachment 29250


I laughed so hard at this


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> I was looking at the pics again like, damn there are hammies in there, and they are big enough to make my butt look small today 😍🤩😍🤩


They look awesome...

You are killing it all the way around.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> They look awesome...
> 
> You are killing it all the way around.


Thanks man. Just really looking forward to the next level


----------



## IronSoul

Putting the fucking work in homie. You have grown so much. I know it’s hard as fuck for us to see it in ourselves sometimes. We were talking about this yesterday. But you’ve made some serious growth. I really think you are going to surprise yourself with this next show. Very balanced as well. You see people often when bulking, create an imbalance somewhere. You’re on top of it and I love that your coach actually cares about your well being too, and not just your physique. You’re gonna being a bomb ass package girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Putting the fucking work in homie. You have grown so much. I know it’s hard as fuck for us to see it in ourselves sometimes. We were talking about this yesterday. But you’ve made some serious growth. I really think you are going to surprise yourself with this next show. Very balanced as well. You see people often when bulking, create an imbalance somewhere. You’re on top of it and I love that your coach actually cares about your well being too, and not just your physique. You’re gonna being a bomb ass package girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. That means a lot. And coach is pretty damn awesome. I'll keep grinding and growing. Really looking forward to phase two


----------



## Butch_C

Bomb10shell said:


> I was looking at the pics again like, damn there are hammies in there, and they are big enough to make my butt look small today 😍🤩😍🤩


But I like big butt's, I can not lie, you other bro's can't deny...


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> But I like big butt's, I can not lie, you other bro's can't deny...


That's MY JAM 😍😍


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> That's MY JAM 😍😍
> View attachment 29257


I love a jiggly butt!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> That's MY JAM 😍😍
> View attachment 29257











						black-guy-seizure-seizure
					

Image black-guy-seizure-seizure hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Bomb10shell

One year ago and first day with my current coach. And 5 weeks out from my first show. Damn I was a skinny bitch...


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs 1

BB Good Mornings SS with Leg Extension (backwards from normal, had to work around someone else's SS)
(65X10) / (120X20) Warmup 
85x10 / 140x20
95x10 / 200x15
95x10 / 200x12,3
105x10 / 200x12
105x10 / 220x10,2

BB Step Up (I love these, these are the best things ever, I love them even more than Bulgarian Split Squats 🙄 not)
65x8
65x8
65x8
65x6,2

Bear Hack Squat DEEEEEP 
360x1 NOPE
270x9,2,1
270x8,2,2
270x8,2
270x6,2,2
Pretty pissed I had to drop weight so much over last week. Guessing that's terrible sleep related. 

Leg Press High/Narrow/Glutes target SS Calf Raise 
375x12 / 30
375x12 / 30
375x10 / forgot to count?
375x10,2,2,1 / 32,2,1
Started low weight after hacks taking a hit. Glad I did these were brutal today. 

DB RDL
40x15x4 

Butt Stuff
Banded Abduction SS Kickbacks 
4x25 each, heavy band (77#) for Abduction light band (33#) for kickback


Apparently I'm in a deficit again because I dropped another 3# on check in this morning. Back down to 175 overall. Hoping this means more food 🤩


----------



## Bomb10shell

Today begins phase two of the bulk 😈 I ripped up the natty card this morning.




Shoulders & Back/Width  

Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press 5 x 12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY  
(15x15)
25x12
25x10
30x8
30x8
35x6,2

Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly 4 x 10, control weight and direction change  
15x10x3
20x10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 6 x 12  
15x12x5
20x9,3

Dumbbell Front Raise 5 x 15,15,12,12,12  
10x15
10x13,2
10x13
10x12
15x11,2

Cable Upright Row SS Face Pulls with External Rotation 3x10/10
100x10 / 150x10
120x10 / 150x10
130x10 / 150x8,2

Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 4 x 15,12,12,10
100x15
100x12x2
110x10,2

Kneeling Cable Crunch 3x20
150x20x2
150x15,5

My baby Shoulder vein made a comeback today 🤩
My mood is incredible, completely euphoric, and just like a BAMF. I haven't stopped dancing and booty shakin since I got home. That's a notable difference in my morning. 






I want to do a detailed anavar log for the ladies to come or for your ladies at home. What kind of info should I include? Happy to be an open book so others can benefit from the information so any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Today begins phase two of the bulk 😈 I ripped up the natty card this morning.


Love it, what are you running, I may have missed it posted


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Love it, what are you running, I may have missed it posted


Var 10mg


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Today begins phase two of the bulk 😈 I ripped up the natty card this morning.
> View attachment 29423
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulders & Back/Width
> 
> Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press 5 x 12,10,8,6,6 HEAVY
> (15x15)
> 25x12
> 25x10
> 30x8
> 30x8
> 35x6,2
> 
> Bent Over Single Arm DB Fly 4 x 10, control weight and direction change
> 15x10x3
> 20x10
> 
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise 6 x 12
> 15x12x5
> 20x9,3
> 
> Dumbbell Front Raise 5 x 15,15,12,12,12
> 10x15
> 10x13,2
> 10x13
> 10x12
> 15x11,2
> 
> Cable Upright Row SS Face Pulls with External Rotation 3x10/10
> 100x10 / 150x10
> 120x10 / 150x10
> 130x10 / 150x8,2
> 
> Wide Grip D Bar Pulldown 4 x 15,12,12,10
> 100x15
> 100x12x2
> 110x10,2
> 
> Kneeling Cable Crunch 3x20
> 150x20x2
> 150x15,5
> 
> My baby Shoulder vein made a comeback today 🤩
> My mood is incredible, completely euphoric, and just like a BAMF. I haven't stopped dancing and booty shakin since I got home. That's a notable difference in my morning.
> 
> View attachment 29425
> 
> View attachment 29426
> 
> 
> I want to do a detailed anavar log for the ladies to come or for your ladies at home. What kind of info should I include? Happy to be an open book so others can benefit from the information so any suggestions are welcome.


It has begun...

Baruk Khazâd! Khazâd ai-mênu! ( The Axes of the Dwarves! The Dwarves are upon you ! )


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> It has begun...
> 
> Baruk Khazâd! Khazâd ai-mênu! ( The Axes of the Dwarves! The Dwarves are upon you ! )
> 
> View attachment 29428


Saskia looks like a BAMF


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back N Booty

Everything was feeling great for this. Moving n grooving good this morning...until...well...

Machine Assisted Wide Grip Pull Up  2 x 6-8 as little weight as possible 
100x8
90x5,2

Lat Machine Wide Grip Pulldown  5  x 10 
110x10x3
110x9,1
120x7,2,1

Machine Narrow Grip Row 4 x15,12,10,10
140x15
150x12
160x10
170x8,2

Snatch Grip Rack Pull  5  x 15,12,10,8,8 
135x15

So had a 15 minute rest/phone call session then tried to take my rage out on the weights.

So back to snatch rack pulls:
175x12
195x10
Loaded up for 215 and looked in the mirror and lost it.

Now I'm fucking crying I'm so damn sad mad in the gym that I'm just like, I can't do this right now, packed my shit and went home.

Hubby sure knows how to say the right things at the right times for this inner fat girl.




Okay sorry for the extended diary entry today. I'm going to try to get my shit together tonight and go back to the gym to finish.


----------



## Yano

Sorry you had a shit morning kiddo , shake it off as best ya can and use it as coal for the forge.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yup. I'm over it. Had my emotional moment, but game face back on. Head down let's get some shit done. 

Thanks for listening to my dumb rant


----------



## 1bigun11

You are such a fucking girl, lol.


----------



## Bomb10shell

1bigun11 said:


> You are such a fucking girl, lol.


You would be too if you had a pussy.

Seriously, this was perfectly perfect timing. Thanks for the laughs Guns


----------



## 1bigun11

Bomb10shell said:


> You would be too if you had a pussy.
> 
> Seriously, this was perfectly perfect timing. Thanks for the laughs Guns


You are welcome.  I appreciate you, you know.  Even if you do have cooties, lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

1bigun11 said:


> You are welcome.  I appreciate you, you know.  Even if you do have cooties, lol


You're alright yourself. 





Even if YOU have cooties


----------



## Butch_C

Bomb10shell said:


> You would be too if you had a pussy.
> 
> Seriously, this was perfectly perfect timing. Thanks for the laughs Guns


If I had one, I would never leave the house and make my millions filming it and selling it on onlyfans! Just Say'n


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> If I had one, I would never leave the house and make my millions filming it and selling it on onlyfans! Just Say'n


Hubby keeps telling me I should. I keep telling him no lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Huge shout out to @Yano  for that all day therapy session yesterday. You're great people dude. Put my head back in the right place. So big thank you papa yano ❤️

Back/Glutes leftovers and today's Shoulders/Chest/Arms 

Chest Supported Wide Grip D Bar Lat Pulldown  4  x 20,15,12,12 
130x20
140x15
150x15
150x12,2

Lat Machine Standing Straight Arm  3  x 15 
70x15
70x15
70x13,2

Barbell Hip Thrust  6  x 20  35s rest between sets
95x20x5
95x14,3,3
*load 115 next time

Dumbbell Arnold Shoulder Press  SS Front Plate Raise 4 x 10 / 40s, 10# plate, eye level 
20x10
20x10
25x10
25x9,1

Incline Smush / Hex Press  4  x 15 
40x15x4
*struggled with these last reps but made it, might stay with 40 next time, might bump

Dumbbell Lateral Raise  10 + Dropset, 1/2 weight to absolute failure last 2 sets
15x10
15x10
15x10
20x10 / 10x16,4
20x7,3 BREAK - when the badass 80yo dude that's strong AF in the gym asks for a spot... you spot. Even if you were mid dropset 🤷‍♀️
20x7,3,1 / 10x12,6,4,2

Single Arm Tricep Pulldown Pushdown  SS EZ Bar Preacher Curl 
3  x 12 each, 4s pause at bottom  / 3  x Failure 
20x12 / 50x20
20x12 / 60x13
25x12 / 70x10
*start with 70 curls next time. 20# increase 😵

Cable Rope Tricep Extension  SS Cable Rope Hammer Curl 
3 x 10  /  Failure
50x12  /  60x16
60x9, 0.75 🙄 / 70x10
60x8,1 / 70x10,2,1
*70 must be the new biceps number

Machine Seated Calf Raise  6 x 20
90x20x6
Almost got stuck again on the final rep.


----------



## Butch_C

Lats for dayz


----------



## 1bigun11

My favorite curly headed ginger.  Great job!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Looking great! Hope today goes better than yesterday!


----------



## Bomb10shell

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looking great! Hope today goes better than yesterday!


Thanks! It's been excellent. Very productive, even got a little cat nap in just now.


----------



## Yano

Nice job kiddo , you're lookin great !


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

Hamstring curl trio: 
10 minute circuit: 10 standing leg curls (each leg), 10 laying leg curls, and 10 seated leg curls. MINIMAL RESTS!! 
Standing / Lying / Seated
60x10 / 100x10 / 120x10
70x10 / 110x8,2 / 120x10
80x8,2 / 120x8,2 / 120x9,1,1

Squat machine (any) 4 x 15 (pump these out but should be tough towards the end of each set)
180x15 <too easy, add another set
270x12,3
270x10,2
270x10,2,2,1
270x8

Bulgarian split squats 3 x 8 (each leg) 
90x8
110x8
130x6,2

Front squats with heels elevated 3 x 15 
90x13,2
90x10,4,1
90x12,3

BB RDLS 3 x 8-12
185x12
205x10 <new PR!
225X6 <NEWER PR!!

Bodyweight walking lunges 3 x 10 each leg 
DONE ✔️ 

That body dysmorphia kicking in again today. Pounds for a purpose babe, can't be looking 5 weeks out when you're bulking. Pretty happy overall how the day rolled. Feeling better about the bulky bulkness I've added to my body. 

Now for a fun weekend working Halloween haunts 😈


----------



## Yano

Fuck yeah !!! doubled up on the new PR's  205x10 and then the 15lb jump to 225 x 6 

Right on nice work !


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Fuck yeah !!! doubled up on the new PR's  205x10 and then the 15lb jump to 225 x 6
> 
> Right on nice work !


185 moved hard last week. Moved too easy this week. The thought crossed my mind to leave it alone and finish my sets, but that thought didn't stick around too long. I'm glad I didn't. I did a pretty happy dance twice today knowing they were PRs. 

Side note...paying for it now hours later, but I don't really care 😆


----------



## silentlemon1011

Bomb10shell said:


> 185 moved hard last week. Moved too easy this week. The thought crossed my mind to leave it alone and finish my sets, but that thought didn't stick around too long. I'm glad I didn't. I did a pretty happy dance twice today knowing they were PRs.
> 
> Side note...paying for it now hours later, but I don't really care 😆



Thats how the PRs work.
Feels great 
Super happy.

Good luck putting socks on tomorow.


----------



## Badleroybrown

I will be honest and say I have not followed all the way thru but 
Looking good Sister.
Keep it up.


----------



## IronSoul

Stay slaying it girl. You are gonna blow your own mind when you cut down for next show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good luck putting socks on tomorow.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Badleroybrown said:


> I will be honest and say I have not followed all the way thru but
> Looking good Sister.
> Keep it up.


Glad to have you now lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Stay slaying it girl. You are gonna blow your own mind when you cut down for next show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


44 weeks and it can't come fast enough.


----------



## hard_gains

Bomb10shell said:


> 44 weeks and can't cum fast enough.


Sorry I started rewatching Brooklyn 99 and couldn't help myself


----------



## Bomb10shell

Just cardio today. Super sweaty session. Felt good to actually do "real" cardio and not the joke step count I've been doing.

60 minutes Elliptical and chat bs'ing
149bpm avg, 162bpm max


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bomb10shell said:


> Just cardio today. Super sweaty session. Felt good to actually do "real" cardio and not the joke step count I've been doing.
> 
> 60 minutes Elliptical and chat bs'ing
> 149bpm avg, 162bpm max


Wow 60min… I do 30 on the stair stepper and ready too stroke out.. 

Good job


----------



## Bomb10shell

Badleroybrown said:


> Wow 60min… I do 30 on the stair stepper and ready too stroke out..
> 
> Good job


I'm supposed to do 120 minutes at 140bpm+ OR 16k "cardio steps". It was clear i wasn't going to hit the 16k the way this week was going so I had 2 days to hit 120 minutes. I don't prefer to split it only into two but it's just how it worked out. And then today I had over 20k steps, probably 90% of them would have counted as "cardio steps". 

It's been a long ass day. I'm hungry and exhausted 😅


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

Leg Extensions 20, 15, 15, 12, 10 
    ss w/ straight bar goodmornings 5 x 10 
(120×20) / (65×10)
200×15 / 85×10
200×15 / 105x10
220×12 / 105×10
240×10,2 / 125×10

BB step up 4 x 8 (each side)
65x8x4

DEEP squat machine 12, 12, 10, 10 (High, moderate foot placement)
270×12
270×9,2,1
270×9,3
270×8,2

Leg press (feet will be high and close together to target glutes) 12, 12, 10, 10
      ss w/ Calf press AMRAP
375×12 / 35
375×12 / 32
375×12 / 31
465×6,4 / 23

Dumbbell RDL’s to end 4 x 15 
40×15
45×15
45×15
45×13,2

Abductors 4 x 25
Heavy band ×25×4

Legs are trashed after that.

Notable things from today's checkin:
BW 177.8#, up 2.4#
Constantly in a euphoric mood, but all up in my feels when shit goes sideways at work. Likely due to starting my period 5 days early 😒
It's easier to eat my meals without feeling like I'm force feeding, but I also can easily go longer without them. Started setting alarms so I don't skip and pile them all up at the end of the day.
Sleep still avg 8 hours, but REM sleep up from minutes to 1.5-2 hours. 🥳🥳
Cat naps are a requirement mid day to stay functional until bed time. 
Leg strength staying the same but upper body strength is skyrocketing. 
Hamstrings finally joining the party in photos.


----------



## IronSoul

Killing it in here. Day in and out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Killing it in here. Day in and out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just trying to throw up some hundo dbs like you big dawgs


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Just trying to throw up some hundo dbs like you big dawgs



Wont be long homie! You know I’ll spot ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Excellent coach feedback from check in this morning 

"We are looking DENSE!!"

And I got a new meal plan. More food. More chicken. Maybe she does really love me 🥰


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Excellent coach feedback from check in this morning
> 
> "We are looking DENSE!!"
> 
> And I got a new meal plan. More food. More chicken. Maybe she does really love me



Hell yeah, that’s always a good feeling! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)

DB Overhead Press 12,10,8,6,6 (FOR WEIGHT)
(15×15)
30×12
30×10
30×10
35×8
40×6 <tried for a rest pause Set but couldn't get the dbs back up. Still no where near the hundo crew, but new PR for me 

Bent over single arm DB fly 4 x 10 (CONTROL CHANGE OF DIRECTON)
15×10
20×10
20×10
20×10,2

DB Side Laterals 6x12 
15×12×3
20×12
20×10,2
20×9,2,1

Seated DB Front raises (both at same time) 15, 15, 12, 12, 12
10×15
10×15
10×12
15×12
15×10,2

Cable Upright rows 3x10
    ss w/ Rope face pulls 3x10
130×10 / 150×10
140×7,3 / 150×10
140×5,3,2 / 150×10
New Upright rows PR weight 

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns (palms facing eachother – a wide grip D bar for this) 15, 12, 12, 10
100×15
100×12
110×10,2
120×9,1

Cable Crunch 
150×20×3


----------



## IronSoul

You put in some serious work BS. Killed the shoulders today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> You put in some serious work BS. Killed the shoulders today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are so trashed right now


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> They are so trashed right now



Me too, mine are pumped and hurting lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats how the PRs work.
> Feels great
> Super happy.
> 
> Good luck putting socks on tomorow.


Somebody should get this printed up on a poster.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back/Glutes

Wide Grip Assisted Pullup
100×8
90×7

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10 (all 5 sets are WORKING sets)
110×10
110×10
115×9,1
115×8,2
120×7,2,1

Narrow Seated Row 15, 12, 10, 10
150×15
150×12
160×11
170×10,2

Snatch Grip Rack Pulls: 15, 12, 10, 8, 8 (PULL FOR WEIGHT) 
185×15 <apparently I can't plate math this morning. It's more than I meant to pull but it went well so I'll keep this rolling
205×12
215×10 (new PR, best was 215x6,2 before)
225×8 (newer PR. Okay seriously feeling strong this morning)
245×3,1 (newest PR. Debated adding 5s, ended up adding 10s. Should have added 5s)

Chest-supported D Grip pulldown 20, 15, 12, 12
150×16,2,2
150×17
---I've maxed my stack so getting creative to make this harder. 1s static hold, 4s eccentric after this---
150×12
150×12

Cable Pullover finisher 3 x 15 
70×15
70×15
70×15,3

Glute Bridges (WEIGHTED) 6 x 20 (35-40 second max rest) 
115×20×5
115×16,4

Seated Calves 6 x 20
100x20x4
100x8 <CRAMP!! HOLY MOTHER OF CRAMP!

Decline Bench Abs 3 x 20
Started these. But quit mid set because...umm...some of the side effects of var are kicking in and that particular situation can't be happening in the middle of the gym 🙄

Try again next time


Hell yeah more PRs!!! Feeling strong as hell and loving it.


----------



## Butch_C

Nice PR's! Kill'n it!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Minding my own damned business today, sending noodie back pics to my other bulky babes and this bitch behind me in line creeps my phone and sees the picture.

Then she tells me that not only am I not sexy, I'm downright disgusting for "looking like a man". Completely unsolicited, I had absolutely zero interactions with her until this point. 

I get home and hubby is like, here babe here's a margarita. Let's cook chicken and dance on the deck. Here's the song he played me 🤗 






And today's *clothed* gym pic of my back day. Digging these curves today.


----------



## eazy

Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## IronSoul

We already talked about this. Fuck that woman and people like her. I hate that shit. It absolutely blows my mind how anyone could think saying some shit like that to a random person is okay. You look fucking amazing and you’ve put in some serious work to get there. It’s hard for us guys to bulk sometimes and getting in our heads about extra weight or not being as lean as we’ve been etc. I can only imagine how much more of a struggle that is for a female in this lifestyle. Don’t let that shit get to you. Everyone here knows how good you look and support the fuck out of it. Use that as motivation to keep killing your training and reaching your goals. And when it comes show time and you’re cutting down, remember that stupid bitch, and how wrong she was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> Minding my own damned business today, sending noodie back pics to my other bulky babes and this bitch behind me in line creeps my phone and sees the picture.
> 
> Then she tells me that not only am I not sexy, I'm downright disgusting for "looking like a man". Completely unsolicited, I had absolutely zero interactions with her until this point.
> 
> I get home and hubby is like, here babe here's a margarita. Let's cook chicken and dance on the deck. Here's the song he played me 🤗
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today's *clothed* gym pic of my back day. Digging these curves today.
> 
> View attachment 30030


Don't worry bout it. Most of the guys here want to poke you so I'd say that person doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bomb10shell said:


> Minding my own damned business today, sending noodie back pics to my other bulky babes and this bitch behind me in line creeps my phone and sees the picture.
> 
> Then she tells me that not only am I not sexy, I'm downright disgusting for "looking like a man". Completely unsolicited, I had absolutely zero interactions with her until this point.
> 
> I get home and hubby is like, here babe here's a margarita. Let's cook chicken and dance on the deck. Here's the song he played me 🤗
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today's *clothed* gym pic of my back day. Digging these curves today.
> 
> View attachment 30030


You da BOMB!!!
Do not 
Listen to some nasty Biatch..

You look fucking awesome.
Does
You man think your sexy??
That’s all that matters..

And that little tiny dimple ..
Well hopefully that never goes away..
It winks.. 😜😜
😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Badleroybrown

Cute Little Ass dimple!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Badleroybrown said:


> Cute Little Ass dimple!!
> View attachment 30032


🤣🤣🤣 literally just spit chicken and broccoli across the table. This was hilarious 😂 

I'm not even kidding, every bite I've had since my joyous experience with her, I think about her and how thick I'm getting and like, yeeaaahhh bitch, look at me, eating as much as a man so I can look like a man.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bomb10shell said:


> Minding my own damned business today, sending noodie back pics to my other bulky babes and this bitch behind me in line creeps my phone and sees the picture.
> 
> Then she tells me that not only am I not sexy, I'm downright disgusting for "looking like a man". Completely unsolicited, I had absolutely zero interactions with her until this point.
> 
> I get home and hubby is like, here babe here's a margarita. Let's cook chicken and dance on the deck. Here's the song he played me 🤗
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today's *clothed* gym pic of my back day. Digging these curves today.
> 
> View attachment 30030


I am soooo sorry this happened to you. That's awful!


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 literally just spit chicken and broccoli across the table. This was hilarious 😂
> 
> I'm not even kidding, every bite I've had since my joyous experience with her, I think about her and how thick I'm getting and like, yeeaaahhh bitch, look at me, eating as much as a man so I can look like a man.


Who cares what lame ppl say....I swear I'm not lame


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thanks guys. It's only happened one other time where someone has said shit like this to me and both times got me totally fired up at the time, but later I just laugh it off. I'll never see these people again and I have absolutely zero fucks to give about their opinion of how they think I look. I really don't care what they think, but it's baffling some of the shit people say to each other.


----------



## Trendkill

Does this bitch still have front teeth or did you take care of that?


----------



## hard_gains

Bomb10shell said:


> Thanks guys. It's only happened one other time where someone has said shit like this to me and both times got me totally fired up at the time, but later I just laugh it off. I'll never see these people again and I have absolutely zero fucks to give about their opinion of how they think I look. I really don't care what they think, but it's baffling some of the shit people say to each other.


Oh man. Guess I don't know what I would do in that situation. Probably hit them with my go to phrase.

Suck my dick. 

And if they say no

I would say please.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Does this bitch still have front teeth or did you take care of that?


Well since I was technically on company time, she still has her teeth. 

I "gently" reminded her that women are belittled enough about their image from others so maybe instead of tearing into each other we should build each other up. I also told her I didn't give a fuck what she thought about my naked picture that I didn't show her and that I was damn proud of the work I'd put in to accomplish what I had. 

But the thought definitely crossed my mind to pistol whip a bitch.


----------



## Bomb10shell

hard_gains said:


> Oh man. Guess I don't know what I would do in that situation. Probably hit them with my go to phrase.
> 
> Suck my dick.
> 
> And if they say no
> 
> I would say please.


I think the situation determines the response.

The first time was a dude who told me to stop lifting so heavy otherwise I'd look like a man. So I told him that if he lifted like me he could look like a man too 🤷‍♀️

Thankfully I'd seen that one in a meme before it happened so I had a nice smart ass response


----------



## Joliver

Bomb10shell said:


> Thanks guys. It's only happened one other time where someone has said shit like this to me and both times got me totally fired up at the time, but later I just laugh it off. I'll never see these people again and I have absolutely zero fucks to give about their opinion of how they think I look. I really don't care what they think, but it's baffling some of the shit people say to each other.



One time I was working at a car wash I own and I was digging horse manure out of the drain. This guy walks by with his crew and sees me knee deep in shit and said "See...they don't tell you 'stay in school' for nothing. Hahaha!" 

I wanted to kill them....but I started screaming about having masters degrees and pretty much everything you'd expect a part time sewer cleaner would say to defend his "shitty" job. 

The moral of the story is people want to make you feel bad...but nothing feels worse than being covered in poo when they do it.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Joliver said:


> One time I was working at a car wash I own and I was digging horse manure out of the drain. This guy walks by with his crew and sees me knee deep in shit and said "See...they don't tell you 'stay in school' for nothing. Hahaha!"
> 
> I wanted to kill them....but I started screaming about having masters degrees and pretty much everything you'd expect a part time sewer cleaner would say to defend his "shitty" job.
> 
> The moral of the story is people want to make you feel bad...but nothing feels worse than being covered in poo when they do it.


I think I actually believe this story too


----------



## Joliver

Bomb10shell said:


> I think I actually believe this story too



Yep. I've nothing good to say about horse people..😡


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bomb10shell said:


> Well since I was technically on company time, she still has her teeth.
> 
> I "gently" reminded her that women are belittled enough about their image from others so maybe instead of tearing into each other we should build each other up. I also told her I didn't give a fuck what she thought about my naked picture that I didn't show her and that I was damn proud of the work I'd put in to accomplish what I had.
> 
> But the thought definitely crossed my mind to pistol whip a bitch.


Wait what.??? 
Hold on here out the breaks on
Did I miss something.?
Naked picture??

We are waiting………..


----------



## Butch_C

So you're saying there is nekid pictures 📸! J/k. it is just jealousy. You look nothing like a man. Muscular woman are damn sexy!


----------



## Yano

Young lady you are beautiful inside and out.

Look like a man ? ahhhahaha that bitch needs glasses thicker than mine !

I don't wanna go sounding like some dirty old man or any thing but there might of been a moment when I first saw your pics that went some thing like this


----------



## CJ

Nobody ever tells me that I look like a man. 🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Bomb10shell

Badleroybrown said:


> Wait what.???
> Hold on here out the breaks on
> Did I miss something.?
> Naked picture??
> 
> We are waiting………..



1- I really appreciate that you all immediately focused on what this chick said and how terrible it was and coming to my defense and all that

2- I was amused that not one dude said anything about there being noods, until now

3- none of you have said anything about the fact that I have a group of bodybuilding babes that I talk to all the time and we all regularly share our noods with each other 🤣🤣 don't get your hopes up gents, it's purely platonic and not at all pervy 




But no, I'm not sharing the noods. Even if you can't see anything but my sexy back lol.


----------



## Butch_C

Bomb10shell said:


> 1- I really appreciate that you all immediately focused on what this chick said and how terrible it was and coming to my defense and all that
> 
> 2- I was amused that not one dude said anything about there being noods, until now
> 
> 3- none of you have said anything about the fact that I have a group of bodybuilding babes that I talk to all the time and we all regularly share our noods with each other 🤣🤣 don't get your hopes up gents, it's purely platonic and not at all pervy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no, I'm not sharing the noods. Even if you can't see anything but my sexy back lol.


I hope you didn't take offense to the nekid thing, just trying to be funny. That being said as far as #3 we assume all women do this. I mean that is what you do when you all go to the bathroom at the same time right....You all strip down and check each other out, I mean what else would you be doing there at the same time?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> You all strip down and check each other out, I mean what else would you be doing there at the same time?




Damn.... you've discovered our secrets!!!! How did you know?!?


Also no offense, pretty hard to offend me. Probably why I've survived in this testosterone and tren pool this long 🥰🤗


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn.... you've discovered our secrets!!!! How did you know?!?
> 
> 
> Also no offense, pretty hard to offend me. Probably why I've survived in this testosterone and tren pool this long 🥰🤗


Sense of humor matters ,, years n years ago , were in the pub , guy and his ol lady hanging out I was friends from this and that. 

He leans to me after a few drinks and says to me , hey man what do you think we go party up at my place , you're ol lady n  mine man ... and smiles.

I have a jealous side but it takes way more than a dopey drunk to kick it off  so I tell him ,, ask her

Girls come back from what ever and he says to her ,, hey how about we all go back to our place ,, maybe we can party ya know , you and  my ol lady

Guy we called Conan cus hes just fucking huge she looks at him leans in  , smiles and tells him ... I do my women in private.

haaaahhah his face went every where it had never been before , I bust out laughing , the girls went back to dancing and he sat there lookin like he got shot down for high school dance.


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> Also no offense, pretty hard to offend me. Probably why I've survived in this testosterone and tren pool this long 🥰🤗


Yeah, if you can survive here.. you can survive just about anywhere.    Except...  maybe a naked clown commune. 

Anyway, Fuck That Bitch!  She's just trying to whip your butter in with her jelly.  
--
Seriously though,  that woman probably hates her life. She left the line, went home, tapped her 3rd "box o' wine," ignored her only child and 5 step kids she didn't ask for, jumped on Facebook and lied about the wonderful meal she "microwaved" because it's "5 o'clock somewhere," and enjoyed "Sunday Funday," by prepping 3 crock pot meals and making an oversized cheese board for a bunch of fat slobbery fucks her 4th husband calls friends during the football games, and then cries in the basement while sitting on top of the washing machine to get an orgasm because her disgusted husband hasn't been able to find her clit since the night they left the courthouse, got matching tatoo'd wedding rings, and he was too drunk to actually get it up while in the honeymoon suite at the Red Roof Inn...  

If you ever run into that nosey POS ever again,  just give her a hug, tell her that now you understand,  and the second she opens her mouth to lash out...  just smile.







..and straight punch that bitch in the snot box. As she falls to the ground, yell "TIIIMBER," and after age lands just squat over her face, drop a queef (ps?), and her which man she knows can do that other than her overly confused fucktard "son" that went behind her back and got breast implants from the school nurse in 5th grade without her consent.



Fuck. What was in my Morning coffee?


----------



## Test_subject

Stickler said:


> Yeah, if you can survive here.. you can survive just about anywhere.    Except...  maybe a naked clown commune.
> 
> Anyway, Fuck That Bitch!  She's just trying to whip your butter in with her jelly.
> --
> Seriously though,  that woman probably hates her life. She left the line, went home, tapped her 3rd "box o' wine," ignored her only child and 5 step kids she didn't ask for, jumped on Facebook and lied about the wonderful meal she "microwaved" because it's "5 o'clock somewhere," and enjoyed "Sunday Funday," by prepping 3 crock pot meals and making an oversized cheese board for a bunch of fat slobbery fucks her 4th husband calls friends during the football games, and then cries in the basement while sitting on top of the washing machine to get an orgasm because her disgusted husband hasn't been able to find her clit since the night they left the courthouse, got matching tatoo'd wedding rings, and he was too drunk to actually get it up while in the honeymoon suite at the Red Roof Inn...
> 
> If you ever run into that nosey POS ever again,  just give her a hug, tell her that now you understand,  and the second she opens her mouth to lash out...  just smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and straight punch that bitch in the snot box. As she falls to the ground, yell "TIIIMBER," and after age lands just squat over her face, drop a queef (ps?), and her which man she knows can do that other than her overly confused fucktard "son" that went behind her back and got breast implants from the school nurse in 5th grade without her consent.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. What was in my Morning coffee?


The matching wedding ring tattoo part made me chuckle.

And you just know that her 4th husband has the name of his 1st kid tattooed on his neck and wears tan cargo shorts with New Balances.

Possible mirrored Oakley’s worn on the back of his head.


----------



## Yano

Test_subject said:


> The matching wedding ring tattoo part made me chuckle.
> 
> And you just know that her 4th husband has the name of his 1st kid tattooed on his neck.


2nd kids name is above the left eyebrow , guaranteed


----------



## Stickler

Test_subject said:


> The matching wedding ring tattoo part made me chuckle.
> 
> And you just know that her 4th husband has the name of his 1st kid tattooed on his neck and wears tan cargo shorts with New Balances.
> 
> Possible mirrored Oakley’s worn on the back of his head.


WHITE New Balances to be exact. And I'm sure he keeps his spare in his dented white van with tinted port windows and an airbrushed unicorn and rainbow on the side... nothing like a pretty invitation for the neighborhood kids who "might" want to "see his new puppy."  



... wait @Bomb10shell  you've got nudes?


----------



## Badleroybrown

Butch_C said:


> I hope you didn't take offense to the nekid thing, just trying to be funny. That being said as far as #3 we assume all women do this. I mean that is what you do when you all go to the bathroom at the same time right....You all strip down and check each other out, I mean what else would you be doing there at the same time?


This is much  better then the 70yr old dude at gold naked and drying his balls after a shower with his leg up in the bench..
And the fucker is trying to hold a conversation with you.

Like holy fuck bro. IDGAF if your a old dude. There is just some things that should not be done or seen.
Until there your own handy old balls in the mirror..

It’s Just


----------



## Yano

Now in Fat Angry Karens defense ... she was having a bad day.

She barely had anything for lunch ... broke her favorite chair ...



And just before you bumped into her , the poor gal lost an epic Little Rascal race  through aisle's 3 4 and 5  on a quest for the last box of Ring Dings


----------



## Bomb10shell

Test_subject said:


> 1st kid tattooed on his neck


^this..Plus 


Test_subject said:


> mirrored Oakley’s worn on the back of his head.


^this... is my first husband. Except it was piglet instead of a kids name. I'm not even joking either.



Stickler said:


> wait @Bomb10shell you've got nudes


Yeah...doesn't everyone? 😉


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> ^this..Plus
> 
> ^this... is my first husband. Except it was piglet instead of a kids name. I'm not even joking either.
> 
> 
> Yeah...doesn't everyone? 😉


I have only ever sent shitpost nudes.


I once sent an ex a picture of my dong with a bow around it that was captioned "Season's Greetings From my Penis"


----------



## IronSoul

Lmao I was just trying to catch up on a girls log and wasn’t expecting any of this shit this morning. Thanks for all of the entertainment. I needed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver

Bomb10shell said:


> ^this..Plus
> 
> ^this... is my first husband. Except it was piglet instead of a kids name. I'm not even joking either.
> 
> 
> Yeah...doesn't everyone? 😉



Strap on your tinfoil hats, people. 

I put tape over all of my electronic's camera lenses. 









						FBI raid at NSA employee's home reveals over 16,000,000 'dick pics'
					

FBI agents have discovered an estimated 16 million pictures of men's genitals, also known as "dick pics", during a raid on an NSA employee's home this week. Federal prosecutors have charged Hillary Wang, a National Security Agency employee for 14 years, with theft of government property and unautho



					worldnewsdailyreport.com
				




16,000,000 dicks pics is a lot of dicks to unilaterally steal and look at. 









						Edward Snowden says NSA workers often pass your nude photos around the office
					

The Verge is about technology and how it makes us feel. Founded in 2011, we offer our audience everything from breaking news to reviews to award-winning features and investigations, on our site, in video, and in podcasts.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> Strap on your tinfoil hats, people.
> 
> I put tape over all of my electronic's camera lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI raid at NSA employee's home reveals over 16,000,000 'dick pics'
> 
> 
> FBI agents have discovered an estimated 16 million pictures of men's genitals, also known as "dick pics", during a raid on an NSA employee's home this week. Federal prosecutors have charged Hillary Wang, a National Security Agency employee for 14 years, with theft of government property and unautho
> 
> 
> 
> worldnewsdailyreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16,000,000 dicks pics is a lot of dicks to unilaterally steal and look at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Snowden says NSA workers often pass your nude photos around the office
> 
> 
> The Verge is about technology and how it makes us feel. Founded in 2011, we offer our audience everything from breaking news to reviews to award-winning features and investigations, on our site, in video, and in podcasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theverge.com


I hope he ranked them.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulder / Chest / Arms

Arnold Press warmups of 15s + 4 x 10
    ss w/ front raise holds (40 seconds in front raise position with a 10# plate – eye level, push ahead of you!)
(15×10×2)
25×10
25×10
30×9,1
30×8,2

Incline Hex Press (db) 4 x 15
40×15
45×12,3
45×12,2,1
45×9,3,2,1

Side Laterals: 5 x 10
    -Drop set last 2 sets (cut weight in half, go to failure)
15×10
20×10
20×10
20×8,2 / 10×16,5,3,2
20×8,2 / 10×12,4,4,3,3

Single Arm Pushdowns (pause at the bottom) 4x12 (each arm) SS with Cable Preacher Curl to failure
25x12 / 70x14
25×12 / 70x12
30x10,2 / 70x11,2

Rope Extensions 3x10 SS Hammer Curl to failure
60x10 / 70x13
60x9,1 / 70x12
60x8,2 / 70x12,3

Decline Abs
BWx16
x14
x12

🙅‍♀️gonna give it to ya



Pumpkin spice season 🤩🎃


----------



## Test_subject

Joliver said:


> Strap on your tinfoil hats, people.
> 
> I put tape over all of my electronic's camera lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI raid at NSA employee's home reveals over 16,000,000 'dick pics'
> 
> 
> FBI agents have discovered an estimated 16 million pictures of men's genitals, also known as "dick pics", during a raid on an NSA employee's home this week. Federal prosecutors have charged Hillary Wang, a National Security Agency employee for 14 years, with theft of government property and unautho
> 
> 
> 
> worldnewsdailyreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16,000,000 dicks pics is a lot of dicks to unilaterally steal and look at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Snowden says NSA workers often pass your nude photos around the office
> 
> 
> The Verge is about technology and how it makes us feel. Founded in 2011, we offer our audience everything from breaking news to reviews to award-winning features and investigations, on our site, in video, and in podcasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theverge.com


Hillary Wang


----------



## Joliver

Test_subject said:


> Hillary Wang



It's been said that you'll "live up to your name." 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bomb10shell said:


> ^this..Plus
> 
> ^this... is my first husband. Except it was piglet instead of a kids name. I'm not even joking either.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Hamstring curl trio: 
    Set your alarm for 10 minutes 
    You will preform 10 standing leg curls (each leg), 10 laying leg curls, and 10 seated leg curls (order isn’t important – but you will do all 3 before you circle back and continue through the trio 
    MINIMAL RESTS!! 
10 each Standing: 60 / 70 / 80
10 laying: 100 / 70 (oops, forgot to reset but once you get your ankles strapped into that cable, hard to twist back around to fix it🤷‍♀️) / 110
10 seated: 100 / 100 / 100

Bulgarian split squats 3 x 8 (each leg) 
90x8
110x8
120x6,2

Squat machine (any) 4 x 15 (pump these out but should be tough towards the end of each set)
180x15
230x12,3
230x10,3,2
230x10,5

Front squats with heels elevated 3 x 15 
70x20
80x15
80x12,3

Swapped in B Stance DB RDLS 3 x 8-12, hips and back are super tight from rack pulls still
40x12
40x12
40x12

Bodyweight walking lunges 3 x 10 each leg 
BWx10x3 done


----------



## Bomb10shell

LEGS 

Leg Extensions 20, 15, 15, 12, 10 
    ss w/ straight bar goodmornings 5 x 10 
(100×20) / (65×10)
200×16,4 / 105×10
200×15 / 105×10
200×15 / 105×10
220×15 / 135×10
240×13 / 145×10

BB step up 4 x 8 (each side) 
65x10
70x8
70x8
70x7,1

DEEP squat machine 12, 12, 10, 10 
Moderate stance 
270x12 <moved too easy today 
320x10,2
320x10
360x8,2 <not a pr but it's been a damn long time since I've been back to this weight.

Leg press (feet will be high and close together to target glutes) 12, 12, 10, 10
465×12 / 37
465×12 / 16 (quads gave me the finger before the calves did)
465×8,3 / 26
465×10,2 / 24

Skipped for time. Add to tomorrow 
Dumbbell RDL’s to end 4 x 15 
Abductors 4 x 25


Today's moving day. Pretty excited about this next adventure around North America.

Holy quads 🤩



And dat ass 😈😍


----------



## Butch_C

Dem wheels is swole!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Butch_C said:


> Dem wheels is swole!



So are those butt cheekies 🥵😍🥵


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> So are those butt cheekies 🥵😍🥵



Whoops, I ment glutes...yea...glutes on swole gurrrl


----------



## Butch_C

JuiceTrain said:


> So are those butt cheekies 🥵😍🥵


No legs! Quads


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)

DB Overhead Press 12,10,8,6,6 (FOR WEIGHT)
(15×15)
30×12
30×10
30×10
35×10
40×6,1

Bent over single arm DB fly 4 x 10 (CONTROL CHANGE OF DIRECTON)
15×10
20×10
20×10
20×12,3

DB Side Laterals 6x12
17.5×12×5
20×9,2,1

Seated DB Front raises (both at same time) 15, 15, 12, 12, 12
15×11,3,1
15×9,3,3
15×8,2
--water refill, extra rest--
15×10,2
15×9,3,2

Barbell Upright rows or cable 3x10
    ss w/ Rope face pulls 3x10
*testing, new gym, new cables, test set for weight*
(100×10 / 100×10) same weight feeling, all good
130×10 / 150×10
140×8,2 / 160×10 (yay for bigger stacks 🤩)
140×7,2,1 / 170×6,2,2
New face pull PR

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns (palms facing eachother – a wide grip D bar for this) 15, 12, 12, 10
*testing, new gym, new cables, test set for weight*dual pulley
(60×15)
105×12
105×12
110×10
125×7,2,1
New PR

It was Shoulder day but arms came to play too.

Also, I hate planet fitness. I forgot how much I hate them until I went back today. I miss my stinky old rusty gym 😔


----------



## beachbody30

Bomb10shell said:


> Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)
> 
> DB Overhead Press 12,10,8,6,6 (FOR WEIGHT)
> (15×15)
> 30×12
> 30×10
> 30×10
> 35×10
> 40×6,1
> 
> Bent over single arm DB fly 4 x 10 (CONTROL CHANGE OF DIRECTON)
> 15×10
> 20×10
> 20×10
> 20×12,3
> 
> DB Side Laterals 6x12
> 17.5×12×5
> 20×9,2,1
> 
> Seated DB Front raises (both at same time) 15, 15, 12, 12, 12
> 15×11,3,1
> 15×9,3,3
> 15×8,2
> --water refill, extra rest--
> 15×10,2
> 15×9,3,2
> 
> Barbell Upright rows or cable 3x10
> ss w/ Rope face pulls 3x10
> *testing, new gym, new cables, test set for weight*
> (100×10 / 100×10) same weight feeling, all good
> 130×10 / 150×10
> 140×8,2 / 160×10 (yay for bigger stacks 🤩)
> 140×7,2,1 / 170×6,2,2
> New face pull PR
> 
> Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns (palms facing eachother – a wide grip D bar for this) 15, 12, 12, 10
> *testing, new gym, new cables, test set for weight*dual pulley
> (60×15)
> 105×12
> 105×12
> 110×10
> 125×7,2,1
> New PR
> 
> It was Shoulder day but arms came to play too.
> 
> Also, I hate planet fitness. I forgot how much I hate them until I went back today. I miss my stinky old rusty gym 😔
> 
> View attachment 30589
> View attachment 30590



Damn those delts are coming in strong!

And yea, planet fitness essentially sucks all the joy out of working out and turns me into a bitter, bitter person.


----------



## Bomb10shell

beachbody30 said:


> bitter, bitter person.


I give myself exactly 3 weeks before this happens to me...

Although today I did get some joy out of "swol maverick" and his jeans, rolled sleeves to see his sick bis bro, and the fucking aviators still on his face. Wasn't even sunny enough outside to wear sunglasses and this dude is wearing them inside. Tried to go all bro on me and Curl in front of me and I just popped those 40s up for OHP like gtfo homie.


----------



## GreenAmine

beachbody30 said:


> Damn those delts are coming in strong!
> 
> And yea, planet fitness essentially sucks all the joy out of working out and turns me into a bitter, bitter person.


When I was a poor college student and had only a barbell, some plates, and a half rack, I went to planet fatness so I could use their cables, dip/pullup station, and cardio equipment (and because our school gym sucked ass).

One time I was doing weighted pullups, and I was using an empty backpack to put plates in. Some skinny twat pulled the lunk alarm on me right before an employee waddled over and said that I need to stop being so intimidating. I glared at him, saying nothing, until he sheepishly shuffled back to the front desk.

On my way out, I stopped at the pizza station right next to the front desk. Standing right in front of the "2 slices per person, please" sign, I helped myself to an entire large pizza while staring at the greasy-necked oaf who muscle-shamed me.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Late, but done ✔️ 


Back/Glutes

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10 (warmup here first; then all 5 sets are WORKING sets)
(70×10)
(70×10)
110×10
115×10
120×10
125×9,1
130×7,2,1

Hammer Strength MTS Row 15, 12, 10, 10
Never done these before so had a test set
40×15
60×15
65×12
70×12
80×6,3,1

Hammer Strength MTS Front Pulldown 20, 15, 12, 12
Never done these before so had a test set, was right on the weight so I counted it -- I REALLY like these. Hurt soooo good
50×20
60×15
70×9,3
70×9,2,1

Cable Pullover finisher 3 x 15 
70×15
70×15
80×10,4,1

Finally a smith was open...so finally get to do:
Snatch Grip Rack Pulls: 15, 12, 10, 8, 8 (PULL FOR WEIGHT) 
185×12
185×10
185×10
185×8
185×6
I really hate these on a Smith Machine

Butt Stuff 
Smith Glute Bridges (WEIGHTED) 6 x 20 (35-40 second max rest) 
75×20
75×17
75×15
75×16
75×16
75×16

Kickback SS Abduction 
20×12 / 70×12
50×12 / 120×12
70×12 / 150×12
80×12 / 160×12


----------



## hard_gains

Bomb10shell said:


> Late, but done ✔️
> 
> 
> Back/Glutes
> 
> Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10 (warmup here first; then all 5 sets are WORKING sets)
> (70×10)
> (70×10)
> 110×10
> 115×10
> 120×10
> 125×9,1
> 130×7,2,1
> 
> Hammer Strength MTS Row 15, 12, 10, 10
> Never done these before so had a test set
> 40×15
> 60×15
> 65×12
> 70×12
> 80×6,3,1
> 
> Hammer Strength MTS Front Pulldown 20, 15, 12, 12
> Never done these before so had a test set, was right on the weight so I counted it -- I REALLY like these. Hurt soooo good
> 50×20
> 60×15
> 70×9,3
> 70×9,2,1
> 
> Cable Pullover finisher 3 x 15
> 70×15
> 70×15
> 80×10,4,1
> 
> Finally a smith was open...so finally get to do:
> Snatch Grip Rack Pulls: 15, 12, 10, 8, 8 (PULL FOR WEIGHT)
> 185×12
> 185×10
> 185×10
> 185×8
> 185×6
> I really hate these on a Smith Machine
> 
> Butt Stuff
> Smith Glute Bridges (WEIGHTED) 6 x 20 (35-40 second max rest)
> 75×20
> 75×17
> 75×15
> 75×16
> 75×16
> 75×16
> 
> Kickback SS Abduction
> 20×12 / 70×12
> 50×12 / 120×12
> 70×12 / 150×12
> 80×12 / 160×12


😋


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job! I hate pulling on the smith too. The bar is ever so slightly thicker and I had grip issues trying to do deads on it back in the day.


----------



## Bomb10shell

hard_gains said:


> 😋
> View attachment 30661


I'm incapable of behaving 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Bomb10shell

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job! I hate pulling on the smith too. The bar is ever so slightly thicker and I had grip issues trying to do deads on it back in the day.


I talked with coach about it so we might be swapping out some exercises soon. Or I might get around to finally joining anytime. I think they have actual BBs and I've definitely grown fond of the free weight. 

I added those overheads to tomorrow, hoping to smoke my arms in the morning 😊


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulder / Chest / Arms

Arnold Press warmups of 2x10 + 4 x 10
    ss w/ front raise holds (40 seconds in front raise position with a 10# plate – eye level, push ahead of you!) 
(15×15×2)
25×10 / 40s rest pause x3
30×8,2 / 40s rest pause 

Incline Hex Press (db) 4 x 15
40×15
40×15
40×12,3
40×13,2

Side Laterals Ladder: 5 x 10
1 rep = half up, slow down, 3/4 up, slow down, full up, slow down (Ala Bova from TID)
10×10 <<BOVA and I are gonna have words, she made me cry
10×8,2
10×6,2,2
10×7,2,1
10×7,3

Single Arm Pushdowns (pause at the bottom) 4x12 (each arm) SS Cable EZ Bar Curl
25×12 / 70×13
25×12 / 70×10
25×12 / 65×13

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x10 SS Rope Hammer Curl
45×12 / 60×16
65×12 / 65×14
65×10,2 / 65×13
Good call on the Overheads @CohibaRobusto 

Cardio
30 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Bomb10shell

Forgot my TRT at home, it's been 8 days since my last pin. Starting to feel like ass, strength is reducing already. Recovery is slower. Uuuuggghhhh. 7 more days until I'm home


----------



## Butch_C

Bomb10shell said:


> Forgot my TRT at home, it's been 8 days since my last pin. Starting to feel like ass, strength is reducing already. Recovery is slower. Uuuuggghhhh. 7 more days until I'm home
> 
> View attachment 30698


NOOOOOOOOOOO, not the ASS strength!


----------



## Freakmidd

Bomb10shell said:


> Forgot my TRT at home, it's been 8 days since my last pin. Starting to feel like ass, strength is reducing already. Recovery is slower. Uuuuggghhhh. 7 more days until I'm home
> 
> View attachment 30698


Lookin swole..


----------



## Bomb10shell

Freakmidd said:


> Lookin swole..


Thanks man, was still a decent shoulder, chest, arm day


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

Hamstring curl trio: 
    Set your alarm for 10 minutes 
    You will preform 10 standing leg curls (each leg), 10 laying leg curls, and 10 seated leg curls (order isn’t important – but you will do all 3 before you circle back and continue through the trio 
    MINIMAL RESTS!! 
    You should get through at least 4 rounds in 10 minutes 

Standing: 70 / 65 / 65 / 70x9,3,2.5
Seated: 70 / 70 / 80 / 90x7,3,2
Lying: 20 / 10 / 15x15 / 25x12,3,2

Calves on Matrix Leg Press
215x20
260x20
265x20
270x20
275x15,2, fail
275x16,3, fail

Smith Bulgarian split squats 3 x 8 (each leg) 
75x8
95x8
115x7,2

Smith Machine Squats 4 x 15 (pump these out but should be tough towards the end of each set)
Went ass to grass on these, regret this decision now
75x15
85x15
95x12,3
105x10,3,2

Totally out of gas.... skipped:
Goblet squats with heels elevated 3 x 15 
BB RDLS 3 x 8-12
Bodyweight walking lunges 3 x 10 each leg 
Abs 6x20

I am definitely not my normal self this week.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 30808


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 30809


REPORTED God Damn Preverter


----------



## Butch_C

Bomb10shell said:


> Legs
> 
> Hamstring curl trio:
> Set your alarm for 10 minutes
> You will preform 10 standing leg curls (each leg), 10 laying leg curls, and 10 seated leg curls (order isn’t important – but you will do all 3 before you circle back and continue through the trio
> MINIMAL RESTS!!
> You should get through at least 4 rounds in 10 minutes
> 
> Standing: 70 / 65 / 65 / 70x9,3,2.5
> Seated: 70 / 70 / 80 / 90x7,3,2
> Lying: 20 / 10 / 15x15 / 25x12,3,2
> 
> Calves on Matrix Leg Press
> 215x20
> 260x20
> 265x20
> 270x20
> 275x15,2, fail
> 275x16,3, fail
> 
> Smith Bulgarian split squats 3 x 8 (each leg)
> 75x8
> 95x8
> 115x7,2
> 
> Smith Machine Squats 4 x 15 (pump these out but should be tough towards the end of each set)
> Went ass to grass on these, regret this decision now
> 75x15
> 85x15
> 95x12,3
> 105x10,3,2
> 
> Totally out of gas.... skipped:
> Goblet squats with heels elevated 3 x 15
> BB RDLS 3 x 8-12
> Bodyweight walking lunges 3 x 10 each leg
> Abs 6x20
> 
> I am definitely not my normal self this week.
> 
> View attachment 30808


You will be back to normal soon. In the meantime stay positive.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> You will be back to normal soon. In the meantime stay positive.


Yes, definitely looking forward to next week. This is not a lesson I'll soon forget!!


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> REPORTED God Damn Preverter



😭😭😭​


----------



## Bomb10shell

Cardio today 

1.75 mile hike with the kiddo. It was beautiful.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Eating bullshit and nonsense while dealing with bullshit and nonsense. 

One of these days I'll get back to the gym 😪 gotta get my transportation back up and running first so I can.


----------



## Slabiathan

Bomb10shell said:


> Eating bullshit and nonsense while dealing with bullshit and nonsense.
> 
> One of these days I'll get back to the gym 😪 gotta get my transportation back up and running first so I can.


Hang in there, champ! You'll back at it in no time!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Finally made it home! Finally got back to the gym! Finally got some test in me! 

Had about 60 minutes to get an upper body workout in so I smooshed my upper days together. It was brutal and awesome. Arms feel like they are splitting open. So happy to be back in the gym.



UPPER (shoulders, chest, arms)

DB OHP
(20×10)
35×12
35×8
35×7,1
36×4,1.5

Cable Lat Raise Ladder: half, 3/4, full = 1 rep
10×10
10×8,2
10×6,2,2
10×7,3
10×6,3,1

Face Pull SS Cable Upright Row 
150×10 / 100×10    ×3

Arnold Press SS Incline Hex Press 
20×10 / 40×10
20×10 / 40×8,2
20×6,2,2 / 40×7,2,1
15×8,2 / 30×8,2

Cable Tri Pushdown SS Cable Hammer Curl
50×10 / 50×10
60×10 / 70×10
60×10 / 70×10

OH Tri Extension SS EZ Bar Cable Preacher Curl 
60×10 / 70×10
70×10 / 80×10
70×7,2,1 / 90×7,2,1


----------



## CohibaRobusto

How are you liking those overhead tricep extensions, did you get sore the first time?


----------



## Bomb10shell

CohibaRobusto said:


> How are you liking those overhead tricep extensions, did you get sore the first time?


A little, because you're right, they definitely hit different. I like them because of the tension all the way through the move.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bomb10shell said:


> A little, because you're right, they definitely hit different. I like them because of the tension all the way through the move.


I started doing these again round 2 months ago..
Felt my tri’s were lagging a little bit and also figured I would throw something new in..

Love them.. the only thing is
I have achey elbows from my days of big benching, so I tend to use lighter weight then I normally would.

But I still get it..
Anyway.
Girl you are looking good.
Bottom half is really growing .
Too will follow in time..

Keep putting the work in and it will pay back..
*how much test you running??
And are you having any problems.?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Badleroybrown said:


> how much test you running??
> And are you having any problems.?


TRT dose, so a big fat 10mg of cyp every 5 days 😅

Once I started my voice definitely cracked a little and my hormonal acne came back. It's like my teenage years over again. Neither are very much and definitely not enough to make me stop. Especially after this mini break from it, it's very clear to me that I feel like absolute garbage without it.


----------



## Badleroybrown

so how do you combat this when you stop.
Also does your estrogen level raise like in males.

I mean if it does you don’t have to worry about growing boobs like men do😂

Generally curious. Don’t know any women who use as. Gh but no drugs. 

They say that too much test in a womenss body can effect hair loss..


----------



## Bomb10shell

Badleroybrown said:


> how do you combat this when you stop.


I'll never stop since it's a replacement therapy. My body doesn't make it on its own anymore. Doses might change when I hit menopause but I'll never be able to stop. I'm okay with that. A shot a week to not feel like a hot bag of trash, deal me in👍




Badleroybrown said:


> does your estrogen level raise like in males


Estrogen fluctuates so much on females during their menstrual cycles so it's hard for me to answer this question. Same with progesterone, FSH and LH. And it gets even more complicated if the female doesn't have a standard "28 day" cycle. Even more so if cycles are unpredictable or fluctuate frequently. 

So far all my numbers have been in line with where they should be according to where I was in my cycle, but I honestly can't answer if my estrogen is increasing. I don't have any side effects or indication that they are.




Badleroybrown said:


> don’t have to worry about growing boobs like men do😂


And no extra boob side effects, but we can grow larger clits that could look like micro penises. Still plenty of others if my estrogen is not in check. Basically take the worst PMS your lady experiences and multiply it a lot, and it's like that all the time.



Badleroybrown said:


> Generally curious. Don’t know any women who use as. Gh but no drugs.


Genuinely happy to answer about it. The former ladies who posted about using different compounds didn't post about TRT specifically and what as cycles they did post about were more about dosages and not so much about bloodwork. It's been hard to find quality info for female specific cycles 



Badleroybrown said:


> They say that too much test in a womenss body can effect hair loss..


Personally haven't noticed any extra hair loss than normal. I have one friend on test who runs around 150 total test that had hair loss issues and another that runs in the 500s with no issues. We all tolerate it different right?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Omfg @TomJ  your leg annihilation is literal death. I laid on the floor contemplating if breathing was worth it after that back squat annihilation set. Apparently it was because I eventually got back to my feet and hit a huge PR on leg press 💪

Modified version of Tom's stupid leg day (on a serious note, I can't wait to do it again 🥰)

Leg Extension 
100x15x6 one each of toes straight, out, and in (I definitely noticed it hit differently on the different muscle heads. Might keep it around but it was a little uncomfortable at first)
150x9,5,2 straight toes for good measure 

Hammy Sammy Circuit 
Standing, each
35x10
35x10
35x8,2
30x10

Lying, each
25x10 NO!
20X10
20X10
25X6,4 <realized these were partials on the final leg

Seated, both
55x10
70x10
85x10
100x8,2 okay where did this strength come from? 

Smith Machine Back Squats, annihilation sets
20x10 <more to determine foot placement than anything
70x10
90x10
100x10 top set 1
100x10 top set 2
100x10 top set 3 and fighting for reps
50x12 omfg why is this so hard
75x7,2,2 good thing the safeties were up

Collapsed. Laid there for probably a solid 5 minutes

Had to swap to BSS while I waited for the press

Smith Bulgarian Split Squats 
50x15
50x10 why am I so mean to myself? 
20x12

Leg Press SS Calf Raises, only rest was as long as it took to add weights
208x15 way too easy, not counting it
388x 12 / 30 good weight but still out of rep range
478x10 / 30 closer
568x10 / 30 closer but is 600+ there??
618x8 / 25 YES! PR!
618x7,1 / 21
No upper bar on the press so I was about as maxed as I could get today. Would have tried for 6 pps if there were any more 45s in the gym

Cardio because this day wasn't sadistic enough

30 minutes Incline treadmill


----------



## TomJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Omfg @TomJ  your leg annihilation is literal death. I laid on the floor contemplating if breathing was worth it after that back squat annihilation set. Apparently it was because I eventually got back to my feet and hit a huge PR on leg press 💪
> 
> Modified version of Tom's stupid leg day (on a serious note, I can't wait to do it again 🥰)
> 
> Leg Extension
> 100x15x6 one each of toes straight, out, and in (I definitely noticed it hit differently on the different muscle heads. Might keep it around but it was a little uncomfortable at first)
> 150x9,5,2 straight toes for good measure
> 
> Hammy Sammy Circuit
> Standing, each
> 35x10
> 35x10
> 35x8,2
> 30x10
> 
> Lying, each
> 25x10 NO!
> 20X10
> 20X10
> 25X6,4 <realized these were partials on the final leg
> 
> Seated, both
> 55x10
> 70x10
> 85x10
> 100x8,2 okay where did this strength come from?
> 
> Smith Machine Back Squats, annihilation sets
> 20x10 <more to determine foot placement than anything
> 70x10
> 90x10
> 100x10 top set 1
> 100x10 top set 2
> 100x10 top set 3 and fighting for reps
> 50x12 omfg why is this so hard
> 75x7,2,2 good thing the safeties were up
> 
> Collapsed. Laid there for probably a solid 5 minutes
> 
> Had to swap to BSS while I waited for the press
> 
> Smith Bulgarian Split Squats
> 50x15
> 50x10 why am I so mean to myself?
> 20x12
> 
> Leg Press SS Calf Raises, only rest was as long as it took to add weights
> 208x15 way too easy, not counting it
> 388x 12 / 30 good weight but still out of rep range
> 478x10 / 30 closer
> 568x10 / 30 closer but is 600+ there??
> 618x8 / 25 YES! PR!
> 618x7,1 / 21
> No upper bar on the press so I was about as maxed as I could get today. Would have tried for 6 pps if there were any more 45s in the gym
> 
> Cardio because this day wasn't sadistic enough
> 
> 30 minutes Incline treadmill



Yeah that split is absolutely no joke, those squats are pure misery!
I love it


----------



## Bomb10shell

TomJ said:


> pure misery!
> I love it


Meee tooo 🤗🥰


----------



## Bomb10shell

Quick update after this mornings check in. Those two weeks of stupidity really did a number on me 😒 my own damn fault, lesson learned (hopefully?)

BW 186.2
BF 24.4% 
Current macros (switched to macros for traveling)
P: 165-170g 
C: 240-245g (28-35g fiber) (80+g of this should be post workout)
F: 61-63g 

I'm out of my comfort range on the body fat but still not too far for show striking distance. If my BIA scale is to be believed, stage weight would be around 155#, which puts me on the high end of other competitors in my height class. Nothing says transformation like going from the smallest competitor to one of the largest 🤯.

Fifty one weeks into this bulk. Feeling extra fluffy and starting to get uncomfortable.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Quick update after this mornings check in. Those two weeks of stupidity really did a number on me 😒 my own damn fault, lesson learned (hopefully?)
> 
> BW 186.2
> BF 24.4%
> Current macros (switched to macros for traveling)
> P: 165-170g
> C: 240-245g (28-35g fiber) (80+g of this should be post workout)
> F: 61-63g
> 
> I'm out of my comfort range on the body fat but still not too far for show striking distance. If my BIA scale is to be believed, stage weight would be around 155#, which puts me on the high end of other competitors in my height class. Nothing says transformation like going from the smallest competitor to one of the largest 🤯.
> 
> Fifty one weeks into this bulk. Feeling extra fluffy and starting to get uncomfortable.


Alot of that fluff is just water n glucose kiddo , don't  get too freaked out , now that you are able just clean up the diet as much as you can. You will be right on the money come show time


----------



## 1bigun11

Nothing says transformation like going from the smallest competitor to one of the largest 🤯.

I love it!


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> Quick update after this mornings check in. Those two weeks of stupidity really did a number on me 😒 my own damn fault, lesson learned (hopefully?)
> 
> BW 186.2
> BF 24.4%
> Current macros (switched to macros for traveling)
> P: 165-170g
> C: 240-245g (28-35g fiber) (80+g of this should be post workout)
> F: 61-63g
> 
> I'm out of my comfort range on the body fat but still not too far for show striking distance. If my BIA scale is to be believed, stage weight would be around 155#, which puts me on the high end of other competitors in my height class. Nothing says transformation like going from the smallest competitor to one of the largest 🤯.
> 
> Fifty one weeks into this bulk. Feeling extra fluffy and starting to get uncomfortable.


If you're feeling uncomfortable stop.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Achillesking said:


> If you're feeling uncomfortable stop.


I let coach know in my check in today. She usually responds in the evening so we'll see what she says. She told me a few months ago that she has no problem pulling back food right now to get us in a better spot for prep. Just need to get back on plan.


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> I let coach know in my check in today. She usually responds in the evening so we'll see what she says. She told me a few months ago that she has no problem pulling back food right now to get us in a better spot for prep. Just need to get back on plan.


Yep. Keep it up your prep will be like your own personal Holocaust


----------



## Bomb10shell

Achillesking said:


> Yep. Keep it up your prep will be like your own personal Holocaust


Exactly. And just as I suspected, coach responded to my check in with essentially the same response. 

Copy that, getting my shit together, yes ma'am.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

Leg Extensions 20, 15, 15, 12, 10 
(50×20)
100×16,4
100×12,3
100×12,3
100×12
115×8,2 

WEIGHTED step up 4 x 8 (each side) DBs
20ea x 8 x 4

Leg press ( feet will be high and close together to target glutes) 12, 12, 10, 10 SS Calves 
388×12 / 30
478×12 / 30
548×12 / 25
618×10,2 / 22
638×8,2 / 21

Dumbbell RDL’s 4 x 15 
20ea x15
45 x 15 x 3

Abductors 4 x 25
100x16,14
130x15,12
140x19,11
160x20x10
Serious deep hip cramping here, so pretty good breaks in those rest pause commas. 
The best song to do these to!! Perfect beat for tempo, and of course perfect lyrics for the motion 😈





Had to get creative because there STILL wasn't a smith open to do my good mornings or back squats...I forgot how crowded commercial gyms get at 5pm 🤷‍♀️

Adductors 4 x 25
100x25
120x20,5
115x15,6,4
100x21,4

Glute Kickbacks 4 x 25 slooowww
30x25
40x25x2
55x15,10

Finally a back extension machine opened up so replaced good mornings with these

Back Extensions 5x10
(70×15)
145x12
160x12
175x11
180x10
200x9,1

Still no smith for squats .... been waiting long enough off to cardio

Incline treadmill for 30 minutes
Avg HR 140bpm max 149bpm


----------



## TomJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Feeling extra fluffy and starting to get uncomfortable.


this is me, as soon as i go over like 13-14%bf i feel like a total slob and feel like shit all day. 
ill prep year round rather than do a year long bulk again. 
god bless you


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Your work ethic is rediculosly awesome.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bottom half looking good girl..
That leg workout would kil most men..

Keep up the work..
Don’t worry about the scale. Mine fluctuate every couple of days. I went to 244 in a two day period and then dropped back down to 240 in another 2 days.

Fuck that scale.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TomJ said:


> this is me, as soon as i go over like 13-14%bf i feel like a total slob and feel like shit all day.
> ill prep year round rather than do a year long bulk again.
> god bless you


It's my first real bulk ever, plus I told her "don't put me back on stage until we're going to make a run for top 2 at nationals" so she didn't give me a choice on the long bulk part. But i screwed it up and got too jiggly. I never want another year long bulk again




FlyingPapaya said:


> Your work ethic is rediculosly awesome.


Thanks paps, just chasing that dream 🥰




Badleroybrown said:


> Bottom half looking good girl..
> That leg workout would kil most men..
> 
> Keep up the work..
> Don’t worry about the scale. Mine fluctuate every couple of days. I went to 244 in a two day period and then dropped back down to 240 in another 2 days.
> 
> Fuck that scale.


You should have seen the booty yesterday 🤩

That leg day wasn't so bad, but Tom's on the other hand, that's just evil. 

The number on the scale doesn't bother me as much as that body fat number is. That's the part I'm uncomfortable with, all my current jiggle. I'll reel it back in, we're at that point of no return on doing it right and crash dieting into it. That was eye opening.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Up and at em this morning. Actually slept great for once last night 😊



Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)

DB Overhead Press 12,10,8,6,6 (FOR WEIGHT)
(15×15)
30×12
30×8,2
30×6,2
30×6
35×6

Bent over single arm DB fly 4 x 10 (CONTROL CHANGE OF DIRECTON)
10×10
10×10
15×5 <something in my shoulder really didn't like this weight
10×5
10×10

DB Side Laterals 6x12 
10×12
15×12×3
17.5×9,3
17.5×6,3,3

Seated DB Front raises (both at same time) 15, 15, 12, 12, 12
10×15
10×12,2,1
10×12
10×12
10×9,2,1

Cable Upright rows 3x10
Double pulley
50×10
65×10
80×6,2,1,1

Rope face pulls 3x10
Double pulley 
80×10
95×10
95×8,2

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns (palms facing eachother – a wide grip D bar for this) 15, 12, 12, 10
70×15
85×9,3
85×12
100×9,2

Ab Machine
70×17
85×12
100×9

Cardio Incline treadmill 20 minutes
Avg 136bpm (slacker) Max 143bpm


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back/Glutes

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10 (warmup here first; then all 5 sets are WORKING sets)
(55×10)
(70×10)
105×10
105×10
110×10
120×7,3
120×6,2,2

MTS Row 15, 12, 10, 10
65×15
70×12
75×11
80×9,2

Glute Hypers: 15, 12, 10, 8, 8 SLLOOOWWW
BW×15
5×12
5×7,3
WATER BREAK
15×9
DROPSET 
15×10, 10×8, 5×6

Chest-supported pulldown machine 20, 15, 12, 12
55×16,4
60×13,2
65×10,2
65×11,1

Cable Pullover finisher 3 x 15 
Double pulley
35×15
35×15
35×10,3,2

Still no smith's open... skipped
Glute Bridges (WEIGHTED) 6 x 20 (35-40 second max rest) 

Abductors 4x12 
160×12
160×12
175×12
180×11,2

Cardio
Incline treadmill 30 minutes
Avg 136bpm max 149bpm


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulder / Chest / Arms

Arnold Press warmups of 15s + 4 x 10
    ss w/ front raise holds (40 seconds in front raise position with a 10# plate – eye level, push ahead of you!) 
(15×15×2)
25s taken, went with 20s +reps
20×12 / no pause plate hold
20×12 / no pause plate hold
20×12 / pause at 20s
20×10,2 / pause at 27s

Incline Hex Press (db) 4 x 15
40x15
40x15
40x15
40×11,2,2

Side Laterals Ladder (1/2, 3/4, full = 1 rep): 5 x 10
Double pulley 
5×10
5×10
5×7,3
5×7,2,1
5×6,3,1

Single Arm Pushdowns (pause at the bottom) 4x12 (each arm) SS Cable EZ Bar Curl 
Double pulleys 
10×12 / 30×14
15×12 / 35×12
15×10,2 / 40x9

V Bar Extensions 3x12 SS Cable Rope Hammer Curl 
Double pulleys 
30×12 / 35×16
35×12 / 40×12
40×10,2 / 42.5×10,2

Cardio
Incline treadmill 15 minutes 8%@3mph
135bpm avg 144bpm max


----------



## Bomb10shell

Memories got me all in my feelers today 🥰

One year ago...






And some comparisons for closing out a one year bulk-a-thon:






52.6# weight gain 
27.2# of muscle gain
25.4# of fat gain
More Set backs than I care to count in one year
More strength increases than I can count
"40 weeks" out from the next show. 

This has been a long haul, but a productive one.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Incredible transformation so far!


----------



## Bomb10shell

CohibaRobusto said:


> Incredible transformation so far!


Thank you 🤗


----------



## TeddyBear

Bomb10shell said:


> Recent gym/pumped/well fed pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23833





Bomb10shell said:


> Legs
> 
> Hamstring curl trio:
> Set your alarm for 10 minutes
> You will preform 10 standing leg curls (each leg), 10 laying leg curls, and 10 seated leg curls (order isn’t important – but you will do all 3 before you circle back and continue through the trio
> MINIMAL RESTS!!
> You should get through at least 4 rounds in 10 minutes
> 
> Standing: 70 / 65 / 65 / 70x9,3,2.5
> Seated: 70 / 70 / 80 / 90x7,3,2
> Lying: 20 / 10 / 15x15 / 25x12,3,2
> 
> Calves on Matrix Leg Press
> 215x20
> 260x20
> 265x20
> 270x20
> 275x15,2, fail
> 275x16,3, fail
> 
> Smith Bulgarian split squats 3 x 8 (each leg)
> 75x8
> 95x8
> 115x7,2
> 
> Smith Machine Squats 4 x 15 (pump these out but should be tough towards the end of each set)
> Went ass to grass on these, regret this decision now
> 75x15
> 85x15
> 95x12,3
> 105x10,3,2
> 
> Totally out of gas.... skipped:
> Goblet squats with heels elevated 3 x 15
> BB RDLS 3 x 8-12
> Bodyweight walking lunges 3 x 10 each leg
> Abs 6x20
> 
> I am definitely not my normal self this week.
> 
> View attachment 30808


Hey Bommy,

That’s a bomb-donkey-Donk. You’re ready to break some necks whenever you allow yourself to accept reality that you’re already a bombshell.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TeddyBear said:


> Hey Bommy,
> 
> That’s a bomb-donkey-Donk. You’re ready to break some necks whenever you allow yourself to accept reality that you’re already a bombshell.


🤗🤗🥰


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Memories got me all in my feelers today 🥰
> 
> One year ago...
> 
> View attachment 31621
> View attachment 31622
> View attachment 31623
> 
> 
> And some comparisons for closing out a one year bulk-a-thon:
> View attachment 31624
> 
> View attachment 31625
> 
> 
> 
> 52.6# weight gain
> 27.2# of muscle gain
> 25.4# of fat gain
> More Set backs than I care to count in one year
> More strength increases than I can count
> "40 weeks" out from the next show.
> 
> This has been a long haul, but a productive one.


If you're more jakked than me next summer, you're getting the ban hammer!!!


----------



## Badleroybrown

The dimple is gone.
😢😢😢😢😢😢😢😢


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> If you're more jakked than me next summer, you're getting the ban hammer!!!


Better get it ready, because this it now the goal 😈😝


----------



## Bomb10shell

Badleroybrown said:


> The dimple is gone.
> 😢😢😢😢😢😢😢😢


Cuz Dat ass too fat 😏

And those pics are from a year ago. There's still dimple hope.


----------



## Bomb10shell

DEATH TO LEGS!!

Leg Extensions 20, 15, 15, 12, 10 
(50×20)
100×20
110×15
115×15
125×12
150×9,3

Back Extension Machine 5 x 10 
160×12
190×10
190×10
195×10
200×9.5+0.5 no rest, just couldn't finish the half so tried again. Still couldn't finish the rep

WEIGHTED step up 4 x 8 (each side) (dumbbells in both hands) 
20×10
20×10
20×8
20×8

Smith Back squats ATG 12, 12, 10, 10
Run as Tom's annihilation set because I'm a sadistic MFer
100×12
110×10
110×12 (belted, was curious to test the difference)
50×12
75×7,2,2,💀

Smith RDL’s 4 x 15 
40×15
70×15
70×15
100×14,1ish

Leg press (feet will be high and close together to target glutes) 12, 12, 10, 10 
          SS Calf Press 
478×12 / 30
568×12 / 30
618×10 / 30
618×8,2 / 28

Abductors 4 x 25
130×25
130×21,4
130×16,4,5
130×17,5,2

*lots of farmers carries in the mix too. I was stealing weights from every corner of the gym today. Thankfully it wasn't busy mid-day

And I'd like to take a minute to acknowledge this meaty MFing quad 🤩😍


----------



## Badleroybrown

Bomb10shell said:


> DEATH TO LEGS!!
> 
> Leg Extensions 20, 15, 15, 12, 10
> (50×20)
> 100×20
> 110×15
> 115×15
> 125×12
> 150×9,3
> 
> Back Extension Machine 5 x 10
> 160×12
> 190×10
> 190×10
> 195×10
> 200×9.5+0.5 no rest, just couldn't finish the half so tried again. Still couldn't finish the rep
> 
> WEIGHTED step up 4 x 8 (each side) (dumbbells in both hands)
> 20×10
> 20×10
> 20×8
> 20×8
> 
> Smith Back squats ATG 12, 12, 10, 10
> Run as Tom's annihilation set because I'm a sadistic MFer
> 100×12
> 110×10
> 110×12 (belted, was curious to test the difference)
> 50×12
> 75×7,2,2,💀
> 
> Smith RDL’s 4 x 15
> 40×15
> 70×15
> 70×15
> 100×14,1ish
> 
> Leg press (feet will be high and close together to target glutes) 12, 12, 10, 10
> SS Calf Press
> 478×12 / 30
> 568×12 / 30
> 618×10 / 30
> 618×8,2 / 28
> 
> Abductors 4 x 25
> 130×25
> 130×21,4
> 130×16,4,5
> 130×17,5,2
> 
> *lots of farmers carries in the mix too. I was stealing weights from every corner of the gym today. Thankfully it wasn't busy mid-day
> 
> And I'd like to take a minute to acknowledge this meaty MFing quad 🤩😍


----------



## Badleroybrown

Put most guys to shame 🤙


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> DEATH TO LEGS!!
> 
> Leg Extensions 20, 15, 15, 12, 10
> (50×20)
> 100×20
> 110×15
> 115×15
> 125×12
> 150×9,3
> 
> Back Extension Machine 5 x 10
> 160×12
> 190×10
> 190×10
> 195×10
> 200×9.5+0.5 no rest, just couldn't finish the half so tried again. Still couldn't finish the rep
> 
> WEIGHTED step up 4 x 8 (each side) (dumbbells in both hands)
> 20×10
> 20×10
> 20×8
> 20×8
> 
> Smith Back squats ATG 12, 12, 10, 10
> Run as Tom's annihilation set because I'm a sadistic MFer
> 100×12
> 110×10
> 110×12 (belted, was curious to test the difference)
> 50×12
> 75×7,2,2,💀
> 
> Smith RDL’s 4 x 15
> 40×15
> 70×15
> 70×15
> 100×14,1ish
> 
> Leg press (feet will be high and close together to target glutes) 12, 12, 10, 10
> SS Calf Press
> 478×12 / 30
> 568×12 / 30
> 618×10 / 30
> 618×8,2 / 28
> 
> Abductors 4 x 25
> 130×25
> 130×21,4
> 130×16,4,5
> 130×17,5,2
> 
> *lots of farmers carries in the mix too. I was stealing weights from every corner of the gym today. Thankfully it wasn't busy mid-day
> 
> And I'd like to take a minute to acknowledge this meaty MFing quad 🤩😍
> View attachment 31778


Just gotta say the Quad looks good..But damn, that glute tho! 


And she grills..lol

All joke aside..Bomb you're doing and looking great


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Just gotta say the Quad looks good..But damn, that glute tho!
> 
> 
> And she grills..lol
> 
> All joke aside..Bomb you're doing and looking great


I bake and I smoke too 🤷‍♀️ 😋 I also make a damn nice charcuterie if I do say so myself 😂


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> I bake and I smoke too 🤷‍♀️ 😋 I also make a damn nice charcuterie if I do say so myself 😂


----------



## Bomb10shell

Bomb10shell said:


> damn nice charcuterie


Seeeeee.... Christmas charcuterie


----------



## Badleroybrown

This looks like my house at our Christmas party


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)

DB Overhead Press 12,10,8,6,6 (FOR WEIGHT)
(15×15)
30x12
30×10
35×7,1
35×6
40×5,2

Bent over single arm DB fly 4 x 10 (CONTROL CHANGE OF DIRECTON)
10×10
15×10
15×10
15×8,2

DB Side Laterals 6x12 
15×12
15×12
15×12
15×12
17.5×12
17.5×10,2

Seated DB Front raises (both at same time) 15, 15, 12, 12, 12
10×9,3,3
8×12,3
8×12
8×12
10×10,2

Barbell Upright rows or cable 3x10
    ss w/ Rope face pulls 3x10
70×10 / 90×10 too easy, not counting this set
100×10 / 120×10
110×10 / 130×10
120×7,3 / 140×8,2

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns (palms facing eachother – a wide grip D bar for this) 15, 12, 12, 10
Double pulley 
60×15 too easy, not counting this set
90×15
100×10,2
100×10,2
115×9,1


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back/Glutes

Wide Grip Assisted Pullup 2×10 warmup
(90×10)
(80×10)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10 all 5 sets are WORKING sets
105×10
105×10
110×10
120×10
120×7,2,1

Single Arm Chest Supported Seated Row 15, 12, 10, 10
70×10 too easy
80×15
90×15
100×12
115×10
125×9,1
135×7,1

Glute Focused Hypers: 15, 12, 10, 8, 8 
     SS with Chest-supported pulldown 20, 15, 12, 12
BW×15 / 60×20
5×12 / 90×12,3
10×11 / 90×10,2
15×9 / 90×9,2,1
20×9 / 90×9,2

Cable Pullover 3 x 15 with Rope instead of a straight bar, hard flex hold
40×15
50×15
55×10,2,3

Glute Bridges (WEIGHTED) 6 x 20 (35-40 second max rest) 
75×20×4
75×19
75×17,2,1

Smith machine Seated Calves 6×20
75×20
115×20
115×20
135×20
135×30
135×30

Cardio
30 minutes Elliptical


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 31849



Must....pat...butt cheekies...🍑👋🏾


----------



## GreatGunz

Bomb10shell said:


> DEATH TO LEGS!!
> 
> Leg Extensions 20, 15, 15, 12, 10
> (50×20)
> 100×20
> 110×15
> 115×15
> 125×12
> 150×9,3
> 
> Back Extension Machine 5 x 10
> 160×12
> 190×10
> 190×10
> 195×10
> 200×9.5+0.5 no rest, just couldn't finish the half so tried again. Still couldn't finish the rep
> 
> WEIGHTED step up 4 x 8 (each side) (dumbbells in both hands)
> 20×10
> 20×10
> 20×8
> 20×8
> 
> Smith Back squats ATG 12, 12, 10, 10
> Run as Tom's annihilation set because I'm a sadistic MFer
> 100×12
> 110×10
> 110×12 (belted, was curious to test the difference)
> 50×12
> 75×7,2,2,💀
> 
> Smith RDL’s 4 x 15
> 40×15
> 70×15
> 70×15
> 100×14,1ish
> 
> Leg press (feet will be high and close together to target glutes) 12, 12, 10, 10
> SS Calf Press
> 478×12 / 30
> 568×12 / 30
> 618×10 / 30
> 618×8,2 / 28
> 
> Abductors 4 x 25
> 130×25
> 130×21,4
> 130×16,4,5
> 130×17,5,2
> 
> *lots of farmers carries in the mix too. I was stealing weights from every corner of the gym today. Thankfully it wasn't busy mid-day
> 
> And I'd like to take a minute to acknowledge this meaty MFing quad 🤩😍
> View attachment 31778


Ohhhh bomb u got some sweet quads!
Love big legs


----------



## Yano




----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


>


I LOVED this! Excuse me while I go down this rabbit hole of covers now....


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I LOVED this! Excuse me while I go down this rabbit hole of covers now....


Leo is freakin awesome , love his work


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Back/Glutes
> 
> Wide Grip Assisted Pullup 2×10 warmup
> (90×10)
> (80×10)
> 
> Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10 all 5 sets are WORKING sets
> 105×10
> 105×10
> 110×10
> 120×10
> 120×7,2,1
> 
> Single Arm Chest Supported Seated Row 15, 12, 10, 10
> 70×10 too easy
> 80×15
> 90×15
> 100×12
> 115×10
> 125×9,1
> 135×7,1
> 
> Glute Focused Hypers: 15, 12, 10, 8, 8
> SS with Chest-supported pulldown 20, 15, 12, 12
> BW×15 / 60×20
> 5×12 / 90×12,3
> 10×11 / 90×10,2
> 15×9 / 90×9,2,1
> 20×9 / 90×9,2
> 
> Cable Pullover 3 x 15 with Rope instead of a straight bar, hard flex hold
> 40×15
> 50×15
> 55×10,2,3
> 
> Glute Bridges (WEIGHTED) 6 x 20 (35-40 second max rest)
> 75×20×4
> 75×19
> 75×17,2,1
> 
> Smith machine Seated Calves 6×20
> 75×20
> 115×20
> 115×20
> 135×20
> 135×30
> 135×30
> 
> Cardio
> 30 minutes Elliptical
> 
> View attachment 31849


Looking solid AF!


Anyways, how about some chicken on the barbie?


Bomb, im starved!  😉


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Looking solid AF!
> 
> 
> Anyways, how about some chicken on the barbie?
> 
> 
> Bomb, im starved!  😉


I'd cook you up some but I'm still stuffed from my beef bulgolgi lunch 🤤🤤


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> I'd cook you up some but I'm still stuffed from my beef bulgolgi lunch 🤤🤤


Im still stuffed from the charcuterie. So im good for now! lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulder / Chest / Arms

Arnold Press warmups of 2×15 + 4 x 10
    ss w/ front raise holds (40 seconds in front raise position with a 10# plate – eye level, push ahead of you!) 
(10×15)
(15×15)
20×10 / 40s
20×10 / 40s
20×10 / 40s rest pause
25×10 / 40s rest pause 

Incline Hex Press (db) 4 x 15
40×15
50×12,3
50×9,2,2,1,1
40×12,3

Side Laterals Ladder DropSet of Death: 5 x 10/10/10
This was brutally stupid. I loved it 😍 
1/3 + 2/3 + full = 1 rep
Triple drop set each set
Shoulders blown TF up
8×10 / 5×10 / 3×10
8×10 / 5×7,3 / 3×6,4
8×10 / 5×8,2 / 3×8,2
8×10 / 5×5,3,2 / 3×6,2,2
8×10 / 5×8 / 3×10

Single Arm Pushdowns (pause at the bottom) 3x12 (each arm)
    ss Single Arm Cable Front Raise 3×12
15×12 / 10×12
20×12 / 15×12
20×12 / 15×11,1

V Bar Pushdown 3x10    
    Ss Hammer Curl 3x10
80×12 / 85×12
80×12 / 85x9,1
80×10,2 / 85×8,2

Ab Machine 
40×20
60×20×2

Elliptical 20 minutes

Today:



A year ago, post show, beginning of this bulk:




These pumpkins 🎃 are going to be unstoppable 😍


----------



## Yano

You rock kiddo !


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

Hamstring curl trio: 
    Set your alarm for 10 minutes 
    You will preform 10 standing leg curls (each leg), 10 laying leg curls, and 10 seated leg curls (order isn’t important – but you will do all 3 before you circle back and continue through the trio 
    MINIMAL RESTS!! 
    You should get through at least 4 rounds in 10 minutes 

STANDING Cable
(20×10)
50×10
60×10
60×10
60×8,2

LYING (both) cable
30×10
40×10
40×10
50×8,2

SEATED machine
80×1 NO! 
70×10
70×10
70×10
80×7,2,1

Bulgarian split squats 3 x 8 (each leg) 
75×8
95×8
115×6,3

Smith Back Squat 4 x 15 (pump these out but should be tough towards the end of each set)
85×12,3
85×10,3,2
75×15
75×13,2

Smith Zercher squats with heels elevated 3 x 15 narrow v stance
75×13,2
75×11,2,2
65×14 and a shakey 15

Smith RDLS 3 x 8-12
(65×12)
115×12
165×8
165×5 Grip gave out before legs. Forgot my straps today

Bodyweight walking lunges 3 x 10 each leg 
   SS lying leg raise 3×20
Done

Ab Machine 3×20
50×20
70×20
80×20


Legs look fucking killer in the mirror by the smith. Of course it didn't translate to phone pics, but those quads are 🤩🤩


Took my gym masochism to a whole new level today, accidentally bit my lip so hard I made it bleed. Even better I was listening to "Whore" by ITM so I guess it's just gonna be one of those kinds of days. 

Currently working on 30 minutes of cardio on the elliptical.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Did 30 minutes stair stepper of death and my mobility circuit. Definitely need to do mobility more often. I've been way too tight and stiff.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Did 30 minutes stair stepper of death and my mobility circuit. Definitely need to do mobility more often. I've been way too tight and stiff.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> Did 30 minutes stair stepper of death and my mobility circuit. Definitely need to do mobility more often. I've been way too tight and stiff.



​




........Okay sorry I'll leave now 😞


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Did 30 minutes stair stepper of death and my mobility circuit. Definitely need to do mobility more often. I've been way too tight and stiff.



You and I both. I gotta start adding in cardio too. You’re looking awesome though. Your upper body is growing like crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> You and I both. I gotta start adding in cardio too. You’re looking awesome though. Your upper body is growing like crazy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Shirts are TIGHT these days. No complaints. 

I think it's that stupidity I pulled with the lat raise ladder drop sets. DUMB AF and definitely doing it again 🤣


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

This is one of my other favorite sites , guys legit trainer and covers all aspects of sports training , correction , rehab and mobility


			https://www.youtube.com/c/overtimeathletes


----------



## Yano




----------



## Bomb10shell

Lower (whole leg):

Leg Extensions 20, 15, 15, 12, 10 
(50×20)
110x15,5
115×15
120×15
125×12
135×10* probably sandbagged reps here

Back Extension Machine 5 x 10 
180x10
190×10
190×10
195×10
QL giving me hell, stopped before I break something important

DEEP smith back squat 12, 12, 10, 10
Added Abduction with light band around my knees, definitely keeping that, it lit up my glutes like never before
105×12
115×12
120×10
120×10 shakey final rep
65×12
90×9

Smith RDL’s 4 x 15 (waiting on press so rearranged)
75×15
95×15

 leg press ( feet will be high and close together to target glutes) 12, 12, 10, 10
 Ss Calf press
 527×12 / 30
 617×12 / 26
 640×10 / 24 *new PR
 650×8,2 / 20 *NEWER PR

All smith's taken and all DBs in my range taken too. Surprisingly busy this morning...

Abductors 4 x 25
120×20
120×17
120×17
120×16
Weight and reps down, suspect that had something to do with those abductor squats. Gotta say my ass is lit up after this. We makin booty gains over here. 

Currently on the elliptical for 30 minutes because I hate myself but something about heart health blah blah blah


----------



## Bomb10shell

And weekly check in update:

I started a mini cut last week, coach cut my carbs in half but kept my pre, intra, and post carb numbers at their high levels in favor of still being able to push hard and heavy to preserve muscle mass. No changes to cardio or lifts yet.

I dropped 2#.
Muscle mass numbers holding steady at 140.8 on the scale.
Total weight 185.8#

 P: 165-170g 
C: 165-170g (28-35g fiber) (40g pre, 20g intra, 80+g of this should be post workout)
F: 61-63g 
Settles me just under 1900 calories. Far cry from the 2800 at my max this summer. Guess stress and lack of sleep will do that to you though.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Dropping fats after some digestion weirdness this week. 

P: 165-170g
C: 165-170g (28-35g fiber) (40g pre, 20g intra, 80+g of this should be post workout)
F: 51-53g
1800 calories


----------



## lifter6973

Bomb10shell said:


> Dropping fats after some digestion weirdness this week.
> 
> P: 165-170g
> C: 165-170g (28-35g fiber) (40g pre, 20g intra, 80+g of this should be post workout)
> F: 51-53g
> 1800 calories


----------



## Bomb10shell

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 32065


Actually not, just some pretty bad bloating. Almost made me look pregnant again.


----------



## Btcowboy

Hmm getting no notifications again lol.

Keep rocking it


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Hmm getting no notifications again lol.
> 
> Keep rocking it


Yup, same. I try to hit the notifications first and then just go to the logs and see what I missed now 🙃


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)

DB Overhead Press 12,10,8,6,6 (FOR WEIGHT)
(15×15)
30×12
30×12
35×8
35×8
40×6,1

Bent over single arm DB fly 4 x 10 (CONTROL CHANGE OF DIRECTON)
12×10
15×10
15×10
15×10
17.5×9,1

DB Side Laterals 6x12 
15×12
15×12
15×12
17.5×12
17.5×12
17.5×9,3
17.5×7,3,2

Seated DB Front raises (both at same time) 15, 15, 12, 12, 12
8×15
8×15
10×12
10×12
12×8,4

Barbell Upright rows or cable 3x10
    ss w/ Rope face pulls 3x10
110×10 / 120×10
120×10 / 140×10
130×8,2 / 150×8,2

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns (palms facing eachother – a wide grip D bar for this) 15, 12, 12, 10
90×15
100×12
110×11,1
110×11


‐‐---------------More check in updates-------------
Coach is switching up the exercises, sent me the new round today. I'll reserve judgement for now but I suspect this cycle is going to be horribly fantastic. 

I've been considering a cupping kit and a massage gun, might be a good time to add those in now.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back/Biceps/Calves

-Pull-Up (wide grip assisted): 3x1RIR (should be in the 8-12 range)
(130×15)
(110×15)
90x10
90x10
80x9

D-Handle Pulldown: 12, 12, 10, 8-10 (Stretch at the top)
90x12
100x12
105x10
110x9,1

Bicep focused pulldown 12, 12, 10, 8-10 
40x12 - more to understand the move than work it 
80x12
80x12
85x10
90x8,2

-Single arm pulldown (machine or with body positioned NEXT TO cable, not facing cable) 15, 12, 10, 10 
30x15
35x9,3
35x9,1
35x8,2,1

-Single arm deadstop row 4 x max weight (no less than 6 reps. 8-10 is a good shooting range)
60x11
60x10
60x9ish
60x9,1

-Seated mag grip (or wide D bar) row 3 x 8 (pause at the contraction, want to really feel shoulder blades come together here)   
60x12
90x10
100x9
110x8,1


+Calves if time permitting 
*Save for leg day this time


New back day just hits different 🤩


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Back/Biceps/Calves
> 
> -Pull-Up (wide grip assisted): 3x1RIR (should be in the 8-12 range)
> (130×15)
> (110×15)
> 90x10
> 90x10
> 80x9
> 
> D-Handle Pulldown: 12, 12, 10, 8-10 (Stretch at the top)
> 90x12
> 100x12
> 105x10
> 110x9,1
> 
> Bicep focused pulldown 12, 12, 10, 8-10
> 40x12 - more to understand the move than work it
> 80x12
> 80x12
> 85x10
> 90x8,2
> 
> -Single arm pulldown (machine or with body positioned NEXT TO cable, not facing cable) 15, 12, 10, 10
> 30x15
> 35x9,3
> 35x9,1
> 35x8,2,1
> 
> -Single arm deadstop row 4 x max weight (no less than 6 reps. 8-10 is a good shooting range)
> 60x11
> 60x10
> 60x9ish
> 60x9,1
> 
> -Seated mag grip (or wide D bar) row 3 x 8 (pause at the contraction, want to really feel shoulder blades come together here)
> 60x12
> 90x10
> 100x9
> 110x8,1
> 
> 
> +Calves if time permitting
> *Save for leg day this time
> 
> 
> New back day just hits different 🤩
> View attachment 32096


Quite the V taper ya got there


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> Quite the V taper ya got there


Thank you 😊


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulder / Chest / Arms

-Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown 3x10 (squeeze hard)
(25x10)
(40×10)
(70×10)
100x10
105x9,1
105x8,2

-Single Arm Dumbbell Row 4x10-12/side
55x11,2
55x10,2
55x8,2,2
45x10,2

-Face Pull 3x20 (low cable, high pull, with External Rotation)
70x15,2,3
55x13,5,2
55x10,3,3,2,2

- Incline Push-Up 3x10+ (go to failure but at least get 10)
    Ss w/ bench crunches (abs) 3 x 30 
12 / 30
11,1 / 25
9,2 / 20,7

-Chest Press Machine 2x15 (RPE 8-9)
40x15
50x15

-Overhead Triceps Extension 8, 8, 8; 20, 20
*Double pulley 
30x12
35×8
35x8,2
15x20
15x20
Something in my shoulder was cramping up and DID NOT like these today.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Damn... me a year ago and just starting my bulk


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn... me a year ago and just starting my bulk
> View attachment 32141


you so tiny lol i just wanna feed ya in that pic


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> you so tiny lol i just wanna f*** ya in that pic


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


>


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> you so tiny lol i just wanna feed ya in that pic


This was probably the day I binged on an entire family pack of oreos I was so damn hungry 😆


----------



## The Phoenix

Bomb10shell said:


> Today:
> View attachment 31892
> 
> 
> A year ago, post show, beginning of this bulk:
> View attachment 31893
> 
> 
> 
> These pumpkins 🎃 are going to be unstoppable 😍


WOW!


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn... me a year ago and just starting my bulk
> View attachment 32141


Bomb, you looked good back then... Now you look awesome..


----------



## Yano

You had asked me a while back if my knife I carried was a Ka-Bar and I said yep ... here she is , the old folder. Probably mid 60's model early 70's.

Thats my everything knife , whittle , split small kindling for the stove , eat an apple or cut my chicken hahaah wife hates it ,, just wipe it off on my leg and back in the pocket    💯


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Thats my everything knife


That's my Kershaw. Best $40 I ever spent at a gun show. I've had it a long time and it's my everything and with me everywhere knife.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

-Barbell Hip Thrust: 25, 15, 10, 8, 8
70x25 *just about right 
90x15 *too easy? 
110x10 *way too easy
170x13 *took it to max with form
210x11 *max with form/ glutes not quads
250x8,1

-Leg banded Smith machine Squat (elevate heels if that feels more comfy) Warmup, 15, 12, 10, 8, 5
70x15
80x12,3
90x9,3
110x12 *belted here on out 
130x9,1 *new PR
150x6
80x13 *backoff

-Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squat 3 x 8 (Each side) (last set rack weight and do 20 bodyweight reps)
80x8
90x8
110x6,2
20 (smith bar resistance)x40 alternating rest pause using this video for the timing of go to failure...and a big 🖕🖕 to @Trendkill  for this fucktastically stupid intensifier. (You know I love it though so I'm going to do it again ...)





-Single leg RDL (I use a machine for this to keep my stability but DBs work too) 4 x 10 (each leg) 
20x10 *well these fucking suck ass too
40x10
60x8,2
60x6,3,3

Smith Seated Calves *add in 6x20
110x20
210x20
210x20
210x20
210x20
210x20 **that buuuurrrnnns

-Leg Press (regular stance – push through heel): 5x8 (come to a complete pause at the bottom for 3 seconds EVERY rep)
478x12
568x9
618x8
618x8
668x4,2,2
668x4,1 *slowly and painfully pinned my damn self in the press, but fought every damn second. Thank God for safety stops.

-Abductors 3 x 20 *35s or less rest
100x20
105x16,4
110x12,6,5

I really really REALLY didn't think I could do this but somehow I did...
Cardio:
Elliptical 20 min 140bpm avg


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Bomb10shell said:


> Legs
> 
> -Barbell Hip Thrust: 25, 15, 10, 8, 8
> 70x25 *just about right
> 90x15 *too easy?
> 110x10 *way too easy
> 170x13 *took it to max with form
> 210x11 *max with form/ glutes not quads
> 250x8,1
> 
> -Leg banded Smith machine Squat (elevate heels if that feels more comfy) Warmup, 15, 12, 10, 8, 5
> 70x15
> 80x12,3
> 90x9,3
> 110x12 *belted here on out
> 130x9,1 *new PR
> 150x6
> 80x13 *backoff
> 
> -Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squat 3 x 8 (Each side) (last set rack weight and do 20 bodyweight reps)
> 80x8
> 90x8
> 110x6,2
> 20 (smith bar resistance)x40 alternating rest pause using this video for the timing of go to failure...and a big 🖕🖕 to @Trendkill  for this fucktastically stupid intensifier. (You know I love it though so I'm going to do it again ...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Single leg RDL (I use a machine for this to keep my stability but DBs work too) 4 x 10 (each leg)
> 20x10 *well these fucking suck ass too
> 40x10
> 60x8,2
> 60x6,3,3
> 
> Smith Seated Calves *add in 6x20
> 110x20
> 210x20
> 210x20
> 210x20
> 210x20
> 210x20 **that buuuurrrnnns
> 
> -Leg Press (regular stance – push through heel): 5x8 (come to a complete pause at the bottom for 3 seconds EVERY rep)
> 478x12
> 568x9
> 618x8
> 618x8
> 668x4,2,2
> 668x4,1 *slowly and painfully pinned my damn self in the press, but fought every damn second. Thank God for safety stops.
> 
> -Abductors 3 x 20 *35s or less rest
> 100x20
> 105x16,4
> 110x12,6,5
> 
> I really really REALLY didn't think I could do this but somehow I did...
> Cardio:
> Elliptical 20 min 140bpm avg


Edit: dumbass moment, can’t read


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Edit: dumbass moment, can’t read


Aw man, I missed it lol


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> -Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squat 3 x 8 (Each side) (last set rack weight and do 20 bodyweight reps)
> 80x8
> 90x8
> 110x6,2
> 20 (smith bar resistance)x40 alternating rest pause using this video for the timing of go to failure...and a big 🖕🖕 to @Trendkill  for this fucktastically stupid intensifier. (You know I love it though so I'm going to do it again ...)


for extra variety, apprehension and torture pick a song you are unfamiliar with. Might be two minutes, might be nine. You won’t know and you’ll be in a state of dread the entire time. It’s fun In one of those “ if you have to ask you won’t understand “ kind of ways.


----------



## Freakmidd

Bomb10shell said:


> Did 30 minutes stair stepper of death and my mobility circuit. Definitely need to do mobility more often. I've been way too tight and stiff.


Tight is good!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Lower (whole leg)

-Calf raises (seated or in leg press machine) 5 x 12 
-Calf extension machine 
100x20
160x20
200x14
210x17 *hmmm
240x10,2
235x11,1
235x12

-Seated leg curls: warmup; 4 x 10 (perfect form) Immediately after the 4th set, do as many partials as you can out of the STRETCH position, to failure. Partials at the stretch is from when your legs are straight, to about 1/4 tension 
(Try to get at least 20 partials here)    
85x10
90x10
90x9,1
85x10
85x10,7,3 partials set

-Barbell squats: Do a few warmups then do 3 sets of 15. YOU ARE “WARMING UP” UNTIL YOU FIND A CHALLENGING WEIGHT FOR 15
(110x13)
(100×12,3)
90x15
90x12 <feeling really light headed. Damn altitude, long rest period 
90x15

-Leg press: Do sets of 10 on these and work up in weight until you can barely get 10 reps (add either a 25 or 45 per set, depending on your fatigue). At least 4 sets here... report the high weight you hit (but don’t be stupid... keep in mind you are fatiguing yourself with each set)
568x10
658x10
708x10 *well shit, I'll take that PR
748x6,2,2 *AND THIS ONE TOO 
748x6,2,2
Seeing this:



 Made me feel like this:




-Barbell (smith) stiff legs (set up  the bar on a box if stretching to the ground is too hard on your back) 4 x 6-8
(20x10) *never done these before, so a few warm up sets for weight
70x10
120x8
120x8
130x8
140x6,1

-Leg extensions: 4 x 10 + internal dialog with myself
100x10 <quads: "listen homie, we've had about enough of this bullshit today" 
100x10 <quads: "no really, fuck off"
100x10 <me: "stfu quads or I'll bump the weight and make you my bitches"
110x8,2 <quads: "fine, but i'll make you my bitch for the next 3 days. Good luck walking sucka"


Cardio-
Elliptical 20 minutes, 136bpm avg


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)


-Reverse Pec Deck: 30, 30, 15, 15, 15 (45 sec rest – pump that blood in there)
*nautilus freedom machine 
20x30
20x16,8,6
20x15
20x15
35x8,4,3


-DB Shoulder Press: 10, 10, 8, 8
30x10
30x8,2
30x8
35x5,2,1


-Side laterals 4 x 20 
12x15,3,2
8x20 <can't find the 10s anywhere, but 8s were actually right on for 20 reps
8x20
8x16,4


-Cable Front Raise: 4x15
   ss w/ Cable Upright Row 4x15
20x15 / 100x12,3
25x12,3 / 95x13,2
20x14,1 / 80x15
20x15 / 80x13,2


-Cable lateral raises (single arm) 3 x 20 
   ss w/ Plank holds (45-90 seconds) 
20x19,1 / 60s
20x12,3,3,2 / 52s *hit the fetal position on the floor, this is no joke today20x14,4,2 / 55s


-Lying Cable Crunch 3x20
  ss w/ Lying vacuums 30s
30x20 / 30s
30x20 / 30s
30x15,5 / 30s


Elliptical 35 minutes, 142bpm average

And just for funsies because I'm happy to be in a rusty crusty gym this week...


----------



## GreatGunz

Damn Bomb ur getting thick ,Good job!


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Lower (whole leg)
> 
> -Calf raises (seated or in leg press machine) 5 x 12
> -Calf extension machine
> 100x20
> 160x20
> 200x14
> 210x17 *hmmm
> 240x10,2
> 235x11,1
> 235x12
> 
> -Seated leg curls: warmup; 4 x 10 (perfect form) Immediately after the 4th set, do as many partials as you can out of the STRETCH position, to failure. Partials at the stretch is from when your legs are straight, to about 1/4 tension
> (Try to get at least 20 partials here)
> 85x10
> 90x10
> 90x9,1
> 85x10
> 85x10,7,3 partials set
> 
> -Barbell squats: Do a few warmups then do 3 sets of 15. YOU ARE “WARMING UP” UNTIL YOU FIND A CHALLENGING WEIGHT FOR 15
> (110x13)
> (100×12,3)
> 90x15
> 90x12 <feeling really light headed. Damn altitude, long rest period
> 90x15
> 
> -Leg press: Do sets of 10 on these and work up in weight until you can barely get 10 reps (add either a 25 or 45 per set, depending on your fatigue). At least 4 sets here... report the high weight you hit (but don’t be stupid... keep in mind you are fatiguing yourself with each set)
> 568x10
> 658x10
> 708x10 *well shit, I'll take that PR
> 748x6,2,2 *AND THIS ONE TOO
> 748x6,2,2
> Seeing this:
> View attachment 32276
> 
> 
> Made me feel like this:
> View attachment 32277
> 
> 
> 
> -Barbell (smith) stiff legs (set up  the bar on a box if stretching to the ground is too hard on your back) 4 x 6-8
> (20x10) *never done these before, so a few warm up sets for weight
> 70x10
> 120x8
> 120x8
> 130x8
> 140x6,1
> 
> -Leg extensions: 4 x 10 + internal dialog with myself
> 100x10 <quads: "listen homie, we've had about enough of this bullshit today"
> 100x10 <quads: "no really, fuck off"
> 100x10 <me: "stfu quads or I'll bump the weight and make you my bitches"
> 110x8,2 <quads: "fine, but i'll make you my bitch for the next 3 days. Good luck walking sucka"
> 
> 
> Cardio-
> Elliptical 20 minutes, 136bpm avg


Just got caught up , 748 ... you fucking ROCK !!!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Just got caught up , 748 ... you fucking ROCK !!!!


Tell me legs that. They aren't too happy with me today 😆


----------



## Bomb10shell

GreatGunz said:


> Damn Bomb ur getting thick ,Good job!


Thanks Gunz 💪


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back/Biceps/Calves

Wide Grip Pulldown 3x1RIR (8-12 RANGE)
*Double pulley / Subbed for assisted pullup
80x12
90x11
100x9

D-Handle Pulldown: 12, 12, 10, 8-10 (Stretch at the top)
100x12 +10#
100x12 -same 
110x10 +5#
120x7,2,1 +10#

Bicep focused pulldown 12, 12, 10, 8-10 
80x12 -same
85x12 +5#
95x10 +10#
100×10 +10#, no rest pause 

Single arm pulldown (machine or with body positioned NEXT TO cable, not facing cable) 15, 12, 10, 10 
30x15 -same
40x12 +5#, no rest pause 
50x10 +15#, no rest pause, struggling at 10
60x6,2,2 +25# this was too much. Ouch.

HS Iso Row singles - deadstop (subbed for Single arm deadstop row 4 x max weight (no less than 6 reps. 8-10 is a good shooting range))
35x15 - not counting
60x12 - also not counting this
70x10
70x10
80x9
90x7

Seated mag grip (or wide D bar) row 3 x 8 (pause at the contraction, want to really feel shoulder blades come together here)   
*used HS Iso Row wide grips, simultaneously 
45 each side ×12
55x10
65x9
80x5,2,1

*add in*
Four-Way Multi Hip (Flexion, Abduction, extension, Adduction super set circuit. All right then all left) 4x10 each exercise each side
"2" plate x 10 each 
"3" x10
"4" x10
"4" ×10
>>I wish every gym had this, this is a stellar piece of equipment 

Seated Calves 6x20
45x20
90x17
90x20
90x20
90x20
100x19,1


----------



## Butch_C

🔥


----------



## Blusoul24

Bomb10shell said:


> Back/Biceps/Calves
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldown 3x1RIR (8-12 RANGE)
> *Double pulley / Subbed for assisted pullup
> 80x12
> 90x11
> 100x9
> 
> D-Handle Pulldown: 12, 12, 10, 8-10 (Stretch at the top)
> 100x12 +10#
> 100x12 -same
> 110x10 +5#
> 120x7,2,1 +10#
> 
> Bicep focused pulldown 12, 12, 10, 8-10
> 80x12 -same
> 85x12 +5#
> 95x10 +10#
> 100×10 +10#, no rest pause
> 
> Single arm pulldown (machine or with body positioned NEXT TO cable, not facing cable) 15, 12, 10, 10
> 30x15 -same
> 40x12 +5#, no rest pause
> 50x10 +15#, no rest pause, struggling at 10
> 60x6,2,2 +25# this was too much. Ouch.
> 
> HS Iso Row singles - deadstop (subbed for Single arm deadstop row 4 x max weight (no less than 6 reps. 8-10 is a good shooting range))
> 35x15 - not counting
> 60x12 - also not counting this
> 70x10
> 70x10
> 80x9
> 90x7
> 
> Seated mag grip (or wide D bar) row 3 x 8 (pause at the contraction, want to really feel shoulder blades come together here)
> *used HS Iso Row wide grips, simultaneously
> 45 each side ×12
> 55x10
> 65x9
> 80x5,2,1
> 
> *add in*
> Four-Way Multi Hip (Flexion, Abduction, extension, Adduction super set circuit. All right then all left) 4x10 each exercise each side
> "2" plate x 10 each
> "3" x10
> "4" x10
> "4" ×10
> >>I wish every gym had this, this is a stellar piece of equipment
> 
> Seated Calves 6x20
> 45x20
> 90x17
> 90x20
> 90x20
> 90x20
> 100x19,1
> 
> View attachment 32350
> 
> 
> View attachment 32351


I just caught up on this thread for the first time in a few weeks, maybe longer. Damn! You are killing it and making serious progress! I'm impressed. Way to go!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Blusoul24 said:


> I just caught up on this thread for the first time in a few weeks, maybe longer. Damn! You are killing it and making serious progress! I'm impressed. Way to go!


Thanks! Welcome back 🤗


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulder / Chest / Arms

-Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown 3x10 (squeeze hard)
(50x15)
100x10 -same
110x10 +5#, less rest pause 
110x8,2 +5#, same rest pause 

-Single Arm Dumbbell Row 4x10-12/side
50x12 -5#, less rest pause *too easy
60x12 +5#, less rest pause *still too easy
70x12 +15#, less rest pause and still too easy, wtf?
90x12 +45#, less rest pause, finally starting to feel like work, I'll count the rest from here on out

100x10,2 +set
100x10,2 +set
100x10,1,1 +set

-Face Pull 3x20 (low cable, high pull, with External Rotation)
50x20 -20#, no rest pause this week.
50x15,5 -5#, less rest pause 
50x12,4,4 -5#, less rest pause

- Incline Push-Up 3x10+ (go to failure but at least get 10)
    Ss w/ bench crunches (abs) 3 x 30 
15 / 30 +3/+0
13 / 30 +1/+5
10,2 / 19,11 +1/+3

-Chest Press Machine 2x15 (RPE 8-9)
"4"x15 <plates aren't labeled so not sure what this weight is this week. Was probably RPE 6-7 so I won't count it
"5"x15 felt RPE 9
"5"×12,2,1 

-Overhead Triceps Extension 8, 8, 8; 20, 20
*Double pulley 
  Ss with Cable Bicep Curl, straight bar
30x15 / 60x15
40x8 / 70x13
40x8 ish / 80x12
20x23 / 80x12,4,1
20x18,2 / 60x16,4

Elliptical 60 mins 141bpm avg


----------



## Freakmidd

Bomb10shell said:


> Shoulder / Chest / Arms
> 
> -Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown 3x10 (squeeze hard)
> (50x15)
> 100x10 -same
> 110x10 +5#, less rest pause
> 110x8,2 +5#, same rest pause
> 
> -Single Arm Dumbbell Row 4x10-12/side
> 50x12 -5#, less rest pause *too easy
> 60x12 +5#, less rest pause *still too easy
> 70x12 +15#, less rest pause and still too easy, wtf?
> 90x12 +45#, less rest pause, finally starting to feel like work, I'll count the rest from here on out
> 
> 100x10,2 +set
> 100x10,2 +set
> 100x10,1,1 +set
> 
> -Face Pull 3x20 (low cable, high pull, with External Rotation)
> 50x20 -20#, no rest pause this week.
> 50x15,5 -5#, less rest pause
> 50x12,4,4 -5#, less rest pause
> 
> - Incline Push-Up 3x10+ (go to failure but at least get 10)
> Ss w/ bench crunches (abs) 3 x 30
> 15 / 30 +3/+0
> 13 / 30 +1/+5
> 10,2 / 19,11 +1/+3
> 
> -Chest Press Machine 2x15 (RPE 8-9)
> "4"x15 <plates aren't labeled so not sure what this weight is this week. Was probably RPE 6-7 so I won't count it
> "5"x15 felt RPE 9
> "5"×12,2,1
> 
> -Overhead Triceps Extension 8, 8, 8; 20, 20
> *Double pulley
> Ss with Cable Bicep Curl, straight bar
> 30x15 / 60x15
> 40x8 / 70x13
> 40x8 ish / 80x12
> 20x23 / 80x12,4,1
> 20x18,2 / 60x16,4
> 
> Elliptical 60 mins 141bpm avg


I'm pretty sure you train harder than most on this board..


----------



## Bomb10shell

Freakmidd said:


> I'm pretty sure you train harder than most on this board..


Thanks Freak. I got goals baby! And I need all the muscle I can get to get there.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

-Barbell Hip Thrust: 25, 15, 10, 8, 8
135x20,5 +65# cuz I'm an idiot and thought it was only for 15 when I loaded up. Still made it. Rest pause only because the bench slid out from under me
185x15 +95# cuz I can't plate math today. Damn, my brain is mush today wtf... get it together girl. 
205x15 +95#, +5 reps. Last rep had some english on it 
255×9 +85# and we'll stay here 
255x5,3 #45, more rest pause 

-Leg banded Smith machine Squat (elevate heels if that feels more comfy) Warmup, 15, 12, 10, 8, 5
80x15 +10#
80x15 -no rest pause 
90x12 -no rest pause
110x12 -same
140x10 +10#, no rest pause 
160x8 +10#, +2 reps
170x6 +set, still missed the target 5 reps

-Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squat 3 x 8 (Each side) (last set rack weight and do 20 bodyweight reps)
70x10 -10#, +2 reps, knee not feeling this today, so I'm not going to push the weight 
70x10
70x10
20 (smith bar resistance)x20

-Single leg RDL (I use a machine for this to keep my stability but DBs work too) 4 x 10 (each leg) 
40x10 +20#
60x10 +20#
60x10 -no rest pause 
70x8,2 +10#, less rest pause 

-Leg Press (regular stance – push through heel): 5x8 (come to a complete pause at the bottom for 3 seconds EVERY rep)
*on a nautilus xpload 45 Incline leg press, the dynamic movement makes these so much harder than a regular sled, my knee doesn't like these either today
500x10
500x9
500x8,1
500x6,2
500x4,2,2

-Abductors 3 x 20 *35s or less rest
*using a 4 way multi hip, so each side, alternating with no rest between sets
"5"×20 but a lot of rest pause
"3"×12,3,3,2
"2"×18,2


----------



## Bomb10shell

Swapped out my legs for shoulders today. Legs still thrashed from Saturday so I'll just swap these two days for now. 

Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)

-Reverse Pec Deck: 30, 30, 15, 15, 15 (45 sec rest – pump that blood in there)
*cables, double pulley 
20x22,4,4
20x15,5,6,4
20x12,3
20x15
25x10,3,2

-DB Shoulder Press: 10, 10, 8, 8
*shoulder press machine 
"4"×10 *too easy, not counted
"6"×10 *just right
"6"+change plate x8,2
"7"×8
"7"x5,2,1o

-Side laterals 4 x 20 
8x20
10x17,3
10x20 last couple were a lil sketchy
10x15,5

-Cable Front Raise: 4x15
    ss w/ Cable Upright Row 4x15
20x15 / 80x15
20x15 / 80x15
20x15 / 80x15
25x12,3 / 85x11,4

-Cable lateral raises (single arm) 3 x 20 
    ss w/ Plank holds (45-90 seconds) 
20x20/ 63s
20x15,3,2 / 62s
20x15,5 / 55s

-Lying Cable Crunch (on a bosu) 3x20
   ss w/ Lying vacuums 30s
30x20 / 30s
30x14,4,2 / 30s
30x12,3,1 / 30s


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Swapped out my legs for shoulders today. Legs still thrashed from Saturday so I'll just swap these two days for now.
> 
> Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)
> 
> -Reverse Pec Deck: 30, 30, 15, 15, 15 (45 sec rest – pump that blood in there)
> *cables, double pulley
> 20x22,4,4
> 20x15,5,6,4
> 20x12,3
> 20x15
> 25x10,3,2
> 
> -DB Shoulder Press: 10, 10, 8, 8
> *shoulder press machine
> "4"×10 *too easy, not counted
> "6"×10 *just right
> "6"+change plate x8,2
> "7"×8
> "7"x5,2,1o
> 
> -Side laterals 4 x 20
> 8x20
> 10x17,3
> 10x20 last couple were a lil sketchy
> 10x15,5
> 
> -Cable Front Raise: 4x15
> ss w/ Cable Upright Row 4x15
> 20x15 / 80x15
> 20x15 / 80x15
> 20x15 / 80x15
> 25x12,3 / 85x11,4
> 
> -Cable lateral raises (single arm) 3 x 20
> ss w/ Plank holds (45-90 seconds)
> 20x20/ 63s
> 20x15,3,2 / 62s
> 20x15,5 / 55s
> 
> -Lying Cable Crunch (on a bosu) 3x20
> ss w/ Lying vacuums 30s
> 30x20 / 30s
> 30x14,4,2 / 30s
> 30x12,3,1 / 30s



No wonder those shoulders are so fucking jacked lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> No wonder those shoulders are so fucking jacked lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That cable raise + Plank hold puts me in the fetal position


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> That cable raise + Plank hold put me in the fetal position






Dammit it happened again....sorry guys, my bad... don't know who let me back in here... I'll leave 👋🏾


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32512
> 
> 
> Dammit it happened again....sorry guys, my bad... don't know who let me back in here... I'll leave 👋🏾


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> View attachment 32513



Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Lower (whole leg)

-Calf raises (seated or in leg press machine) 5 x 12 
-Calf extension machine 
(120x20)
(180x20)
240x12
260x12
265x12
265x10,2
265x10,3

-Seated leg curls:  warmup; 4 x 10 (perfect form) Immediately after the 4th set, do as many partials as you can out of the STRETCH position, to failure. Partials at the stretch is from when your legs are straight, to about 1/4 tension 
(Try to get at least 20 partials here)    
80x10
80x10
80x10
80x10
80x14,4,3 partials set

*good bit of time waiting for these
-Barbell squats: Do a few warmups then do 3 sets of 15.  YOU ARE “WARMING UP” UNTIL YOU FIND A CHALLENGING WEIGHT FOR 15
(75x15)
75×15
85x15
95x12,3

(Swapped these in for leg press, had a smith already and press was occupado)
Barbell stiff legs (set up  the bar on a box if stretching to the ground is too hard on your back) 4 x 6-8
115×12
135x10
155x9
175x6
175x4,3

*and a while waiting for these too
-Leg press: Do sets of 10 on these and work up in weight until you can barely get 10 reps (add either a 25 or 45 per set, depending on your fatigue). At least 4 sets here... report the high weight you hit (but don’t be stupid... keep in mind you are fatiguing yourself with each set)
527x10
617x10
667x10
707x10
757x10
777x7,2,1 😍🤩😍🤩

-Leg extensions: 4 x 10
100x10 
100x10
110x10
130x10
150x10
160x7,2,1

Cardio - 40 minutes Elliptical


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back/Biceps/Calves

Assisted Wide Grip Pullup 3x1RIR (8-12 RANGE)
90x10
90x9
90x7,1

(Rotated around due to equipment availability)
Cable deadstop single rows 4 x max weight (no less than 6 reps. 8-10 is a good shooting range)
60x10 *where I finished last time, too easy not counting 
70x10 *easy
85x10 *difficult, I'll count this one 
90x10
95x10
110x5,2,2,1

Seated mag grip (or wide D bar) row 3 x 8 (pause at the contraction, want to really feel shoulder blades come together here)   
100x10
100x8
100x7,1

D-Handle Pulldown: 12, 12, 10, 8-10 (Stretch at the top)
100x12
100x12 
105x10
115x8,1

Bicep focused pulldown 12, 12, 10, 8-10 
85x12
90x12
95x9,1
100x8,1

Single arm pulldown (machine or with body positioned NEXT TO cable, not facing cable) 15, 12, 10, 10 
40x12,2,1
40x10,2
40x9,1
35x10


----------



## Bomb10shell

Was the first on scene for a motorcycle vs truck accident on my way to the gym today. Thankfully relieved by the real responders rather quickly. I enjoy being a first responder (that's laughable if you knew what I was trained in) but man it really fucks with my head when I do have to respond to emergency situations. 

Anyways, I forgot my var today, then this situation happened so I wasn't expecting much in today's workout. Did surprisingly well until the Arms when it was clear the adrenaline fatigue was starting to set in.  

Well here it is in any case. 


Shoulder / Chest / Arms

-Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown 3x10 (squeeze hard)
(55x15)
105x10
110x10
115x9,0.5

-Single Arm Cable Row 4x10-12/side
85x12
100x12
115x8,2,2

-Face Pull 3x20 (low cable, high pull, with External Rotation)
40x20
40x17,3
40x16,4

- Incline Push-Up 3x10+ (go to failure but at least get 10)
    Ss w/ bench crunches (abs) 3 x 30 
17 / 30
14 / 30
14 / 30

-Chest Press Machine 2x15 (RPE 8-9)
40x15 <Was probably RPE 6-7 so I won't count it
50x15 felt RPE 8
60x12,2,2

-Triceps Extension 8, 8, 8; 20, 20
  Ss Cable Hammer Curl
35x8 / 45x9
45x6,2 / 45x8,1 *made it to 6 on tris before I realized why it was so damn heavy and that I'd forgotten to reset the weights 
40x8 / 40x9,1
20x20 / 20x18,4,3
20x17,3 / 20x16,4


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> Was the first on scene for a motorcycle vs truck accident on my way to the gym today. Thankfully relieved by the real responders rather quickly. I enjoy being a first responder (that's laughable if you knew what I was trained in) but man it really fucks with my head when I do have to respond to emergency situations.
> 
> Anyways, I forgot my var today, then this situation happened so I wasn't expecting much in today's workout. Did surprisingly well until the Arms when it was clear the adrenaline fatigue was starting to set in.
> 
> Well here it is in any case.
> 
> 
> Shoulder / Chest / Arms
> 
> -Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown 3x10 (squeeze hard)
> (55x15)
> 105x10
> 110x10
> 115x9,0.5
> 
> -Single Arm Cable Row 4x10-12/side
> 85x12
> 100x12
> 115x8,2,2
> 
> -Face Pull 3x20 (low cable, high pull, with External Rotation)
> 40x20
> 40x17,3
> 40x16,4
> 
> - Incline Push-Up 3x10+ (go to failure but at least get 10)
> Ss w/ bench crunches (abs) 3 x 30
> 17 / 30
> 14 / 30
> 14 / 30
> 
> -Chest Press Machine 2x15 (RPE 8-9)
> 40x15 <Was probably RPE 6-7 so I won't count it
> 50x15 felt RPE 8
> 60x12,2,2
> 
> -Triceps Extension 8, 8, 8; 20, 20
> Ss Cable Hammer Curl
> 35x8 / 45x9
> 45x6,2 / 45x8,1 *made it to 6 on tris before I realized why it was so damn heavy and that I'd forgotten to reset the weights
> 40x8 / 40x9,1
> 20x20 / 20x18,4,3
> 20x17,3 / 20x16,4


Good on you just rely on your training and as long as you dont make it worse, you did your best, then you did perfect.
I see it all the time so it is almost muscle memory  now


----------



## Bomb10shell

Btcowboy said:


> as long as you dont make it worse, you did your best


This is the part I always second guess. 

But thankfully someone far more qualified arrived after all I had done was an initial assessment. So I definitely didn't make things worse.


----------



## Btcowboy

Bomb10shell said:


> This is the part I always second guess.
> 
> But thankfully someone far more qualified arrived after all I had done was an initial assessment. So I definitely didn't make things worse.


I am sure you did stellar, just being there and handling patient care and comfort means the world to them. You performing the primary, and make sure nothing deadly and has the ABCs is perfect.

It can be hard to deal with some people so if you ever need to talk shoot me a DM.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

-Barbell Hip Thrust: 25, 15, 10, 8, 8
115x25
185x15 
225x12
255×9
275x clean 8 and a sketchy 9th.

-Leg banded Smith machine Squat (elevate heels if that feels more comfy) Warmup, 15, 12, 10, 8, 5
(25x10)
75x15
95x12
115x9
135x8
155x6

-Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squat 3 x 8 (Each side) (last set rack weight and do 20 bodyweight reps)
70x1 - no
45x12 - going lighter higher rep today, something feels off at heavy
45x12
45x12

-Single leg RDL (I use a machine for this to keep my stability but DBs work too) 4 x 10 (each leg) 
65x10
65x10
65x10 *shakey 10th
65x9,1

-Leg Press (regular stance – push through heel): 5x8 (come to a complete pause at the bottom for 3 seconds EVERY rep)
437x10
527x10
577x8,2
597x8,1
597x7,1

-Abductors 3 x 20 *35s or less rest
100x20
100x15,2,3
100x12,4,4

Cardio - 60 minutes stairs because who doesn't appreciate sadism?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)

-Reverse Pec Deck: 30, 30, 15, 15, 15 (45 sec rest – pump that blood in there)
40x30
40x30
60x15
65x13,2
65x13,2

-DB Shoulder Press: 10, 10, 8, 8
30x10
35x10
40x8 🤔is today the day I hit the 45s?
45x8 it was a helluva fight for 8. 

-Side laterals 4 x 20 
8x20
10x20
12x17,3
12x12,4,40

-Cable Front Raise: 4x15
    ss w/ Cable Upright Row 4x15
*Double pulley 
10x15 / 40x15
10x15 / 40x15
10x11,3,1 / 40x12,3
5x16,2,1 / 35x15,3
*I'm a weak bitch on this last half 😔

-Cable lateral raises (single arm) 3 x 20 
    ss w/ Plank holds (45-90 seconds) 
*Double pulley 
20x0 🤣 weak today 
10x1 😕 okay this is sad
5x16,4 / 58s 😒 guess I'm weeny today 
5x15,3,2 / 48s
5x12,3,3,2 / 45s

-Machine Crunch 3x20
   ss w/ Seated vacuums 30s
40x20 / 30s
60x20 / 30s
80x16,2,2 / 30s


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back/Biceps/Calves

Assisted Wide Grip Pullup 3x1RIR (8-12 RANGE)
90x12
90x10
90x9

D-Handle Pulldown: 12, 12, 10, 8-10 (Stretch at the top)
*Double pulley
55x12 <too easy, not counted. Not sure what I was thinking it was double pulley last week too 
100x12
105x12 
115x9,1
130x6,2

Bicep focused pulldown 12, 12, 10, 8-10 
90x12
95x11,1
100x10 *long fight at 10, but I got it
105x8,1.5 *couldn't finish the 10th rep

Single arm pulldown (machine or with body positioned NEXT TO cable, not facing cable) 15, 12, 10, 10 
35x15
35x14
40x11
40x10
45x7,2

Cable deadstop single rows 4 x max weight (no less than 6 reps. 8-10 is a good shooting range)
90x12 <wtf is going on here? I was at failure at 70 a few weeks ago and now 90 is too light???
100x10
115x9
130x7 <okay... guess 130 is the new number. 
130x6,1(held last rep until my arm slowly let the weight rest back down)

Seated mag grip (or wide D bar) row 3 x 8 (pause at the contraction, want to really feel shoulder blades come together here) 
115x8
115x7.5,1
115x7,1


----------



## Bomb10shell

Lower (whole leg)

-Calf raises (seated or in leg press machine) 5 x 12 
- Leg press machine 
(40x20)
(180x20)
260x16
280x15
300x14
305x13
310x14

-Seated leg curls:  warmup; 4 x 10 (perfect form) Immediately after the 4th set, do as many partials as you can out of the STRETCH position, to failure. Partials at the stretch is from when your legs are straight, to about 1/4 tension 
(Try to get at least 20 partials here)    
80x10
85x10
90x10
100x8,2
100x14,5,couldn't get another one

-Barbell squats: Do a few warmups then do 3 sets of 15.  YOU ARE “WARMING UP” UNTIL YOU FIND A CHALLENGING WEIGHT FOR 15
(75x15)
85x15
95x13,2
115x10,3,2

Swapped, leg press occupied 
Barbell stiff legs (set up  the bar on a box if stretching to the ground is too hard on your back) 4 x 6-8
155x10
175x8
185x6,2

-Leg press: Do sets of 10 on these and work up in weight until you can barely get 10 reps (add either a 25 or 45 per set, depending on your fatigue). At least 4 sets here... report the high weight you hit (but don’t be stupid... keep in mind you are fatiguing yourself with each set)
617x10
707x10
797x10 *too close to 800 to not go for it. WHERE'S THE PINK DUMBBELL DOLORES?! I'M TRYIN TO GET SHREDDED!!!
800x7,1,1
800x5,2
800x5,2,1,1,1

-Leg extensions: 4 x 10
100x10 *won't count this
150x10
150x10
160x9,1
160x8,0.5

Cardio - Elliptical 20 minutes 143bpm avg


----------



## Diesel59

800 pound leg press? That's bad ass!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Diesel59 said:


> 800 pound leg press? That's bad ass!


Thanks man. It's my best so far


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yeah that is pretty incredible leg press. How many plates is that? Are you counting the sled weight? Most of those sleds weigh around 75-125 lbs.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah that is pretty incredible leg press. How many plates is that? Are you counting the sled weight? Most of those sleds weigh around 75-125 lbs.


I count the sled since every gym I go to has various start weights. So it tells me what plates to stack. Today's sled was 167# start. Here's a picture from the video I took today. There's a 3# db hanging off the back of the sled just to hit the 800#.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bomb10shell said:


> I count the sled since every gym I go to has various start weights. So it tells me what plates to stack. Today's sled was 167# start. Here's a picture from the video I took today. There's a 3# db hanging off the back of the sled just to hit the 800#.
> 
> View attachment 32770


Ok yeah, you really coulda called 800# without the 3# db though mrs ocd 🤣

I like it when they put the starting weight on it, a lot of them don't. Sometimes you can google the machine to find out. 

We have a Precor and a Life Fitness angle leg press at our gym. Neither has starting weight, and I've even had trouble finding it in google so I just put a + sign before the weight I add when I log it.

I heard if your socks don't match you can lift heavier sometimes too.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CohibaRobusto said:


> mrs ocd


One thing at a time 🤣🤣🤣



CohibaRobusto said:


> heard if your socks don't match you can lift heavier sometimes too.


It must be true because I hit a lot of heavier numbers yesterday 🤣🤣😉


----------



## IronSoul

Fucking beast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulder / Chest / Arms

-Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown 3x10 (squeeze hard)
(55x15)
110x10
115x10
120x8,1,1

-Single Arm Cable Row 4x10-12/side
100x12
115x12
130x10,2

-Face Pull 3x20 (low cable, high pull, with External Rotation)
40x20
40x20
40x15,3,3

Swapped order
-Chest Press Machine 2x15 (RPE 8-9)
55x15 (maybe rpe 7, wont count)
65x15
70x12,3

- Incline Push-Up 3x10+ (go to failure but at least get 10)
    Ss w/ bench straight leg raises (abs) 3 x 30 
10 / 30
11 / 30
11,1 / 30

-V Grip Triceps Extension 8, 8, 8; 20, 20
  Ss Cable Hammer Curl
35x12 / 45x10
40x10 / 50x9
45x9 / 55x8.5
20x20 / 25x16,4
25x16,5 / 25x16,4,2


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

-Barbell Hip Thrust: 25, 15, 10, 8, 8
(25×20)
145x22,3
205x15
255x10
295x10
345x7,1

-Leg banded Smith machine Squat (elevate heels if that feels more comfy) Warmup, 15, 12, 10, 8, 5
(75x15)
95x15
115x11
135x11
165x8
175x5,1

-Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squat 3 x 8 (Each side) (last set rack weight and do 20 bodyweight reps)
*knee still not liking these heavy, lighter higher reps to work the imbalance 
45x12
55x12
65x12
BWx20

-Single leg RDL (I use a machine for this to keep my stability but DBs work too) 4 x 10 (each leg) 
75x10
75x10
75x10
85x8,2

-Leg Press (regular stance – push through heel): 5x8 (come to a complete pause at the bottom for 3 seconds EVERY rep)
  Ss calf raises 
577x8 / 20
627x8 / 20
650x8 / 20
650x6,1,1 / 12
650x6,1,1 / 12

-Abductors 3 x 20 *35s or less rest
70x20
80x16,2,2
70x17,3


----------



## eazy

checking in


----------



## Bomb10shell

eazy said:


> checking in


Thanks eazy. Still here. This weekend got busy and today went off the rails and not according to plan at all. Back at it tomorrow though 💪


----------



## Bomb10shell

Lower (whole leg)

-Calf raises (seated or in leg press machine) 5 x 12 
- Leg press machine 
(100x20)
(200x20)
300x15
300x14
320x12
320x12
325x10,2

-Seated leg curls: warmup; 4 x 10 (perfect form) Immediately after the 4th set, do as many partials as you can out of the STRETCH position, to failure. Partials at the stretch is from when your legs are straight, to about 1/4 tension 
(Try to get at least 20 partials here)    
80x10
90x10
95x10
100x10
100x15,5,4, nothing left again

-Barbell squats: Do a few warmups then do 3 sets of 15. YOU ARE “WARMING UP” UNTIL YOU FIND A CHALLENGING WEIGHT FOR 15
(25×15)
(75x15)
85x15
105x15
125x12,2,1

-Leg press: Do sets of 10 on these and work up in weight until you can barely get 10 reps (add either a 25 or 45 per set, depending on your fatigue). At least 4 sets here... report the high weight you hit (but don’t be stupid... keep in mind you are fatiguing yourself with each set)
710x10
800x10
850x7,2,1
850x6,2
850x5,2,1
820x6,2,2

Barbell stiff legs (set up the bar on a box if stretching to the ground is too hard on your back) 4 x 6-8
175x8
185x7,1
190x7, and a very shakey 1

-Leg extensions: 4 x 10
150x0, didn't even budge
120x10
130x8,2
125x10 (let out a rather loud "fuck" on that final rep. Waited for it, but no lunk alarm)
125x10, last rep was a fight but I won.

Cardio - currently in progress, 20 min elliptical


----------



## Diesel59

That's one hell of a leg workout. Doing that many sets of leg press at that weight is truly impressive.

I like your philosophy about what you consider a warm-up to be.


----------



## Reader591

Bomb10shell said:


> Lower (whole leg)
> 
> -Calf raises (seated or in leg press machine) 5 x 12
> - Leg press machine
> (100x20)
> (200x20)
> 300x15
> 300x14
> 320x12
> 320x12
> 325x10,2
> 
> -Seated leg curls: warmup; 4 x 10 (perfect form) Immediately after the 4th set, do as many partials as you can out of the STRETCH position, to failure. Partials at the stretch is from when your legs are straight, to about 1/4 tension
> (Try to get at least 20 partials here)
> 80x10
> 90x10
> 95x10
> 100x10
> 100x15,5,4, nothing left again
> 
> -Barbell squats: Do a few warmups then do 3 sets of 15. YOU ARE “WARMING UP” UNTIL YOU FIND A CHALLENGING WEIGHT FOR 15
> (25×15)
> (75x15)
> 85x15
> 105x15
> 125x12,2,1
> 
> -Leg press: Do sets of 10 on these and work up in weight until you can barely get 10 reps (add either a 25 or 45 per set, depending on your fatigue). At least 4 sets here... report the high weight you hit (but don’t be stupid... keep in mind you are fatiguing yourself with each set)
> 710x10
> 800x10
> 850x7,2,1
> 850x6,2
> 850x5,2,1
> 820x6,2,2
> 
> Barbell stiff legs (set up the bar on a box if stretching to the ground is too hard on your back) 4 x 6-8
> 175x8
> 185x7,1
> 190x7, and a very shakey 1
> 
> -Leg extensions: 4 x 10
> 150x0, didn't even budge
> 120x10
> 130x8,2
> 125x10 (let out a rather loud "fuck" on that final rep. Waited for it, but no lunk alarm)
> 125x10, last rep was a fight but I won.
> 
> Cardio - currently in progress, 20 min elliptical


I normally try not to act impressed when someone talks about leg press maxes and blah blah blah. But that’s truly impressive.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders (rears, bit of back width)

-Reverse Pec Deck: 30, 30, 15, 15, 15 (45 sec rest – pump that blood in there)
(25×15)
40x30
50x25,5
65x12,3
62.5x13,2
60x10,3,2

-DB Shoulder Press: 10, 10, 8, 8
35x10
35x10
40x8 not gonna get those 45s again this week 
40x4,2,1.5

-Side laterals 4 x 20 
10x20
10x20
10x20
12x15,5

-Cable Front Raise: 4x15
    ss w/ Cable Upright Row 4x15
*Double pulley 
10x15 / 40x15
15x15 / 40x15
15x15 / 40x13,1,1
17.5x13,2 / 42.5x13,2

-Cable lateral raises (single arm) 3 x 20 
    ss w/ Plank holds (45-90 seconds) 
*Double pulley 
5x20 / 35s 
5x16,4 / 42s
5x16,3,1 / 45s

-Machine Crunch 3x20
   ss w/ Seated vacuums 30s
65x20 / 30s
80x20 / 30s
85x20 / 30s


----------



## Badleroybrown

NUDES??


----------



## Badleroybrown

😂😂😂😂😜😜🤘


----------



## Bomb10shell

Celebrating Christmas today before our seasonal jobs take over our lives for the next few weeks. No logging, tracking, or working out for me today.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back/Biceps/Calves

Assisted Wide Grip Pullup 3x1RIR (8-12 RANGE)
90x14
80x11
75x9

D-Handle Pulldown: 12, 12, 10, 8-10 (Stretch at the top)
105x12 
110x12
120x10
130x8,couldn't get another one 

Bicep focused pulldown 12, 12, 10, 8-10 
90x12
90x12
100x10
105x9,1

Single arm pulldown (machine or with body positioned NEXT TO cable, not facing cable) 15, 12, 10, 10 
35x15
40x12
45x10
50x7,2,1

Cable deadstop single rows 4 x max weight (no less than 6 reps. 8-10 is a good shooting range)
115x10
130x10
135x10
140x8 fight to hold 8

Seated mag grip (or wide D bar) row 3 x 8 (pause at the contraction, want to really feel shoulder blades come together here) 
115x8
115x8
120x6,8


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

-Barbell Hip Thrust: 25, 15, 10, 8, 8
(25×20)
145x23,2
230x15
265x10
315x10
365x8 and a big hell no to a 9th

-Leg banded Smith machine Squat (elevate heels if that feels more comfy) Warmup, 15, 12, 10, 8, 5
(75x15)
95x15
115x10
135x9,1
155x6,1
155x5,1
That was a big drop in weight from last week

-Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squat 3 x 8 (Each side) (last set rack weight and do 20 bodyweight reps)
*skipping this week. Not feeling it and not wanting an injury

-Single leg RDL (I use a machine for this to keep my stability but DBs work too) 4 x 10 (each leg) 
75x10
80x10
80x8
I'm toast

-Leg Press (regular stance – push through heel): 5x8 (come to a complete pause at the bottom for 3 seconds EVERY rep)
  Ss calf raises 
*skipping this week. Not enough left in the tank to make this happen 

-Abductors 3 x 20 *35s or less rest
*skipping this week. 

Some days you kick ass, some days you get your ass kicked. Got my ass kicked today.


----------



## Diesel59

You still do a lot on leg day even when it's not your best. That's still one hell of a workout. 💪


----------



## Bomb10shell

Diesel59 said:


> You still do a lot on leg day even when it's not your best. That's still one hell of a workout. 💪


Thanks. Not sure if was worth it but it was done


----------



## Reader591

Bomb10shell said:


> Thanks. Not sure if was worth it but it was done


I hate that feeling…….


----------



## Yano

You  rock kiddo ! ya just do even on your rough days ,you move mountains.


----------



## 1bigun11

Hi Baby!!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

1bigun11 said:


> Hi Baby!!!


Hey Guns 😘 fancy meeting you here.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs (whole)

Machine Calf Raise 5x12
(200×12)
320x12
320x12
320x12
320x11,1
320x9,2,fail

Seated Leg Curl 4x10 + 1/4 partials final set
(80×10)
100x10
100x10
100x8,2
100x9,1
100x17,3,3.5, fail *partials

Smith Machine Squat warmup + 3x15
(100×15)
115x15
135x12,3
135x9,3,2,fail

Smith Machine Stiff Legs 4x6-8
190×8
190×8
205×7
210×5,2 shakey final but complete

Leg Press warmup + 4x10
(710×10)
760x10
800x10
850x8,2
860x6,2, fail

Leg Extensions 4x10
120x10
130x10
140x10
150x9,1, fail


----------



## Reader591

Bomb10shell said:


> Legs (whole)
> 
> Machine Calf Raise 5x12
> (200×12)
> 320x12
> 320x12
> 320x12
> 320x11,1
> 320x9,2,fail
> 
> Seated Leg Curl 4x10 + 1/4 partials final set
> (80×10)
> 100x10
> 100x10
> 100x8,2
> 100x9,1
> 100x17,3,3.5, fail *partials
> 
> Smith Machine Squat warmup + 3x15
> (100×15)
> 115x15
> 135x12,3
> 135x9,3,2,fail
> 
> Smith Machine Stiff Legs 4x6-8
> 190×8
> 190×8
> 205×7
> 210×5,2 shakey final but complete
> 
> Leg Press warmup + 4x10
> (710×10)
> 760x10
> 800x10
> 850x8,2
> 860x6,2, fail
> 
> Leg Extensions 4x10
> 120x10
> 130x10
> 140x10
> 150x9,1, fail


What’s sad, is when I do leg press, my motivation is I have to do at least more than that woman on the forum……. And it’s a fierce competition lol. Nice work.


----------



## Diesel59

Reader591 said:


> What’s sad, is when I do leg press, my motivation is I have to do at least more than that woman on the forum……. And it’s a fierce competition lol. Nice work.


I'm a ways away from 860, but I appreciate the motivation this journal offers. These workouts kick ass.


----------



## Reader591

Diesel59 said:


> I'm a ways away from 860, but I appreciate the motivation this journal offers. These workouts kick ass.


Haha I heard that….. I’m just looking for the day I can compete with the men here….. for now the women are beast enough to have my hands full lol!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Reader591 said:


> What’s sad, is when I do leg press, my motivation is I have to do at least more than that woman on the forum……. And it’s a fierce competition lol. Nice work


Glad i can motivate you to push harder 💪


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders/ Rear Delts

Reverse Pec Deck 30,30,15,15,15 max 45s rest
(30×20)
50x30
50x17,5,5,3
60x15
62.5x11,2,2
60x10,3,3

OHP Machine 10,10,8,8
(40×10)
60x10
70x10
80x6,fail
75x4,2,1.5, fail

Side Lat Raise 4x20
12x20
12x20
12x16,4
12x12,5,3.5, fail

Cable Front Raise SS Cable Lat Raise 4x15 each
15x15 / 40x15
15x12,3 / 40x10,3,2
Where the hell are all the 2.5 plates??
10x15 / 35x15
Dropset run since I can't find a 2.5#
15x13 + 10×9 / 40x12 + 35x8

Cable S.A. Lat Raise SS Plank Holds 3×20
5×20 / 51s
10x12,3,3,2 / 50s
Dropset run
10x10 + 5x12 / 53s

S.A. Tricep Pushdown SS S.A. Cable Curl, no rest sets
15x12/12
15×10/10
15×8/10

Machine Crunch SS Seated Vacuum
80x20 +30s
95x11,2,2,fail +30s
85x15, fail +30s


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back

Assisted Wide Grip Pullup 3x8-12 RIR1
75x11
65x10
60x8
So close but so far

D Handle Pulldown 12,12,10,8-10 STRETCH at top
110x12
115x10,2
120x10
130x9,fail

Bicep Focused Pulldown 12,12,10,8-10
90x12
95x12
105x10
115x8,1,0.75,fail

S.A. Pulldown (next to cable not in front of) 15,12,10,10
35x12,3
40x12
45x10
50x8,2,1,fail

Cable S.A. Deadstop Row 4x6-10
130x12
140x8,2
145x8,1
145x7,1, fail

Seated Wide D Bar Row, pause at contraction 3x8
115x8
120x7,1
120x6,1,1, fail

Cardio in progress


----------



## 1bigun11

Good workout baby. Are you still at 185 or so?


----------



## Bomb10shell

1bigun11 said:


> Good workout baby. Are you still at 185 or so?


183.4 this morning. So far the lean mass is sticking around too.


----------



## 1bigun11

Bomb10shell said:


> 183.4 this morning. So far the lean mass is sticking around too.


You train hard. You are a winner!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

1bigun11 said:


> You train hard. You are a winner!!


Thanks man. Hopefully i will be in 2023


----------



## Bomb10shell

WOOHOO! I made it in today! I had exactly 70 minutes to get to the gym, get it done, get back and somehow I did it. Rests were quite a bit shorter than usual and it was brutal, but it's done and it was a great workout.


Shoulder / Chest / Arms

-Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown 3x10 (squeeze hard)
(55x15)
115x10
115x10
120x9,1.5,fail

-Single Arm Cable Row 4x10-12/side
130x12
130x11,1
130x10,1,1
135x10,1,1 hooooollllllld

-Face Pull 3x20 (low cable, high pull, with External Rotation)
40x20
45x20
50x16,4

Swapped order
-V Grip Triceps Extension 8, 8, 8; 20, 20
Ss Cable Hammer Curl
45x12 / 50x10
50x10 / 55x9
50x8,1,fail / 55x6,1,1,fail
25x20 / 25x20
27.5x18,2 / 27.5x16,2,2

-Chest Press Machine 2x15 (RPE 8-9)
65x15
70x13,2
67.5x11,2,fail

-Pec Flys (subbed out) 3x10+ to absolute failure
60x13
60x11
60x11,2,1,fail


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs

-Barbell Hip Thrust: 25, 15, 10, 8, 8
145x20,3,2 (forgot to warm up, this sucks to jump into like this)
145x15 errors were made...should have warmed up
(Longer break than normal)
165x16
230x12
295x9,1
345x7,1,fail 

-Leg banded Smith machine Squat (elevate heels if that feels more comfy) Warmup, 15, 12, 10, 8, 5
(12x25)
(75x15)
95x15
125x12
135x11
155x9
175x8 <mad that this was a reasonable 8 instead of a hard 5... redoing this set cuz I'm mad about this one
200x4,1,fail that's more like it. And a PR for me

-Smith Machine Bulgarian Split Squat 3 x 8 (Each side) (last set rack weight and do 20 bodyweight reps)
75x10
85x9
95x8,2,fail

-Single leg RDL (I use a machine for this to keep my stability but DBs work too) 4 x 10 (each leg)
85x10
85x10
85x10
95x9,1,1, fail

-Leg Press (regular stance – push through heel): 5x8 (come to a complete pause at the bottom for 3 seconds EVERY rep)
Ss calf raises
527x10 / 25
617x9 / 20
617x8 / 25
617x8 / 25
617x7,1,1,fail / 23

Abductors 3 x 20 *35s or less rest
70x20
70x20
72.5x17,3,shakey 3,fail


----------



## Reader591

A pause under tension is nasty. Good work!


----------



## Yano

Nice PR kiddo !! Merry Christmas !


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Nice PR kiddo !! Merry Christmas !


Merry Christmas to you guys too! The pr was a lil icing on my Christmas cookies


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders/ Rear Delts/ extra arms cuz I don't want twigs on stage

Reverse Pec Deck 30,30,15,15,15 <45s rest between
(30×20)
50x30
50x22,4,4
60x11,3,1
57.5x12,3
55x10,3,2,1, fail

OHP Machine 10,10,8,8
65x12
70x10
75x7,1
75x5,1.5, fail

This PF has a lat raise Machine!
Side lats on Machine 4x20
40x20
40x14,3,3
35x15,3,2
30x15,3,2,2,1, epic failure

Cable Front Raise SS Upright Row 4x15/15
15×15 / 40×15
15×15 / 40×15
15×12,3 / 42.5×13,2
12.5×15,5,1.75, fail / 42.5x12,3,3,1,1, fail

Cable Lat Raise SS Plank Holds 3x20 / >45s
7.5x20 / 51s
7.5x20 / 56s
7.5x14,3,2,1,fail / 57s

S.A. Tricep Pushdown SS S.A. Cable Curl 3x fail, no rest rotation
15x14 / 15
15x10.5 / 12
15x7,2 / 9,2,1

Machine Abs SS Seated Vacuums
85x20 /30s
85x20 / 30s
90x16,fail / 30s


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs!

Added: BW Pullup
1.5 Reps
Something popped in the low back and upper traps/ neck immediately lit up with stabby pain.

Calf Ext Machine (different than one I've used before) 5x12
(105×15)
145x12
150x12
160x12
165x10,2
167.5x10,1, fail

Seated Leg Curl 4x10+partials AMRAP
(80×10)
100×10
100×10
100×9,1
100×8,2 / 5,5,1, fail

Smith Squats 3x15
(75×15)
115×15
135×14,1
145×9,3,2,1, fail

Leg Press for max weight 4x10
Scrounging for plates the whole time
620x10
710x10
800x6,2,2
850x6,1,1, fail

Smith Stiff Leg DL 4X6-8
205×8
205×7
205×7
215×5,1, fail

Leg Extensions 4x10
130x10
130x10
140x10
150x10
160x8,2, fail

Cardio: Incline treadmill 10% @2.5mph for 15mins. 137bpm avg


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back n a bit o Booty

Started off a little gun shy after yesterday's neck issue that's continuing into today. But I think this workout actually worked out some of that... so yay for going in anyways

Assisted Wide Grip Pullup 3x8-12 RIR1
(80×10)
65x9
60x8
50x6

D Handle Pulldown (shoulder width) 12,12,10,8-10 STRETCH
115x12
120x11,1
125x10
130x10,0.5, fail

Biceps Focused Pulldown 12,12,10,8-10
95x12
100x11,1
105x10
115x9,1, fail

S.A. Pulldown (next to weight not in front of) 15,12,10,10 each
35x15
45x12
50x fight to 10
50x7,2,1, fail

Cable S.A. Deadstop Row 4x max weight, at least 6 But shoot for around 8-10
240x10
145x9
145x8,1
145x7,1,0.5, fail

Seated Wide D Bar Row 3x8 paused
115x8
115x8
120x6,2

Glute Kickbacks 4x12 35s rest max
I don't think i really like these... not sure how much "glute" I get)
(20×12)
40x12
Business bullshit phone call. Extended rest
50x12
70x12

Abduction 4x12 35s max rest
80x12
100x12
100x12
Another stupid business phone call. Extended rest again
110x13,3,2, fail


----------



## 1bigun11

Bomb10shell said:


> Merry Christmas to you guys too! The pr was a lil icing on my Christmas cookies


I’d like to put some icing on your Christmas cookies, if you know what I mean……😈😈lol.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs 2

Smith Hip Thrust warmup,25,15,10,8,8
(75×25)
115x25
165x15
255x12
345x9
370x7,1 new PR

Leg Banded Smith Squats warmup,15,12,10,8,5
(95×15)
115x15
135x12
155x10
180x8
205x6 new PR

Smith Bulgarian Fucking Squats 3x8each + 1×20 @ bodyweight
85x8
95x8
115x8 new PR
BWx20

Single Leg RDL 4x10 each
85x8
95x8
100x8,2 new PR
Running out of time, skipping 4th set

Leg Press 5x8 paused SS with Calves
620x8 / 20
650x8 / 20
650x6,2 / 20
Out of time

Skipped Abductors but did them earlier in the week.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Ive been trying to follow along the whole time but I believe I missed the page the NUDES 
we’re on.
🤭🤭😜


----------



## Diesel59

I like this leg workout _almost_ as much as I like your new avatar.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Badleroybrown said:


> Ive been trying to follow along the whole time but I believe I missed the page the NUDES
> we’re on.
> 🤭🤭😜


Onlyfans.com


----------



## Bomb10shell

Diesel59 said:


> I like this leg workout _almost_ as much as I like your new avatar.


You a Lenore fan?


----------



## Diesel59

Bomb10shell said:


> You a Lenore fan?


I'm honestly not that familiar with the series, but I always thought that character looked so cool.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Diesel59 said:


> I'm honestly not that familiar with the series, but I always thought that character looked so cool.


It's been my favorite for a long time and I'm kinda a creepy girl that's fascinated by dead things, so highly fitting.


----------



## Stickler

Diesel59 said:


> I'm a ways away from 860, but I appreciate the motivation this journal offers. These workouts kick ass.


They sure do.  Been a while @Bomb10shell , forgot how impressive your log was. Way to keep consistently kicking ass!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs 1

HS Seated Calves warmup + 5x12
(60×20)
110x15
130x13
130x12
130x12
150x11,1

Lying Leg Curl warmup + 4x10 + 1xamrap quarter partial reps
(55×10)
70x12
75x11
80x10
80x9,1
80x13,7,5,3,1 partials

HS Linear Hack Squat warmup to something that's hard for 15 + 3x15
(90×15)
(140×15)
180x12,3
180x11,3,1
180x13,2,1 <finally remembered to brace my core like a Squat

Leg Press minimum 4x10 for maximum weight
(480×12)
750x10
750x10 but a helluva fight for 7-10
750×6,2,2
570×10 backed off so I didn't break something, still hard af
570x9,1

BB Stiff Leg DL 4X6-8
135x10
185x8
185x8
205x5,1,1

Leg Extensions 4x10
100x10
130x10
145x10
145x8,2

Abductors 3x20 <35s rest
60x20
75x18,2
75x16,4

Ab Machine 3x20
55x20
60x20
65x12,3


----------



## Bomb10shell

Shoulders n extra beefy arms

Reverse Pec Deck warmup,30,30,15,15,15

(30×20)
55x30
55x17,6,5,2
65x15
65x11,4
60x12,3

Machine Shoulder Press 10,10,8,8
70x10
72.5x9,1
75x6,2
75x5, fail

DB Side Laterals 4x20
12x20
12x20
12x16,4
Dropset> 12x14 / 10x6

Cable Front Raise SS Upright Row 4x15 / 15
*Rope instead of straight bar today
15x15 / 40x15
15x15 / 40x15
17.5x12,3 / 42.5x15
17.5x13,2 / 45x10,3,2

S.A. Cable Lat Raise SS Plank Holds 3x20 / 45-90s
7.5x16,2,2 / 48s
5x18,2 / 50s
5x18,2 / 32s

S.A. Tricep Pushdown SS S.A. Bicep Curl
20x10 / 10
20x7 / 8
20x6,1 / 6,1

Cardio: 50 minutes Elliptical


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back

Assisted Wide Grip Pullup 3x8-12 RIR1 + 1 BWxAMRAP
65x11
50x9
45x8,f *new PR
BWx2
It's crazy how just 45# of assistance makes these go from hard to impossible

D Handle Pulldown big stretch at the top 12,12,10,8-10
120x12
125x11,1
130x10
135x8,1,fail *new PR

Bicep focused Pulldown 12,12,10,8-10
110x12
110x10,2
115x10
115x7,1.5, fail

S.A. Pulldown next to weight 15,12,10,10
40x15
45x12
50x9,1
50x9,1.5, fail

Cable S.A. Deadstop Row 4x max weight. At least 6, shoot for 8-10 though
145x10 *new PR
145x9
145x9,1
150x6,1,1 *newer PR

Seated Wide D Bar Row 3x8 paused
115x7,1 these were super sloppy, dropping weight
110x8
110x7,1

Abduction 4x12 <35s rest
110x12
115x12 *new PR
120x12 *newer PR
125x12,1,1 *newerest PR and a strong glutey today

Ab slider scrunch thing (new equipment)
3x20 tried focusing muscle connection on low abs today to tighten up this mommy pooch I got going on
BW at level 7
20
15
15ish


----------



## Yano

"Ab slider scrunch"

This totally sounds like bar snacks ... yeah can we get an order of nachos , 4 dos equis , a round of shots and ohh oh , bring us an order of those AB slider scrunch things ..  😊


----------



## Bomb10shell

Dealing with my neck injury which is back with a vengeance this week. Coach is altering workout days for a few weeks so we can rest and heal it while I work with a chiropractor etc to fix it. A whole lot of leg and cardio days to come so it'll be a lil boring in here unless you like them thicc thighs


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Dealing with my neck injury which is back with a vengeance this week. Coach is altering workout days for a few weeks so we can rest and heal it while I work with a chiropractor etc to fix it. A whole lot of leg and cardio days to come so it'll be a lil boring in here unless you like them thicc thighs


Right on !! Improvise , Adapt , Overcome. Proud of you as always kiddo. You got enough work ethic in you to bottle that shit and sell it at the stores. An I for one do not mind reading one bit about your thicc'niss hah in fact ,, I dare ya !!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Legs (whole)
Seated Calf Raise warmup +5×12
(60×20)
150×12
150×12
150×12
170×12 *new PR
170x11,1

Lying Leg Curl warmup +4×10 +1 partial AMRAP Set immediately after 4th set
(40×15)
80×10
80×10
80×10
85×9,1,fail*new PR
85x13,5,3,2,fail partials

Linear Hack Squats medium/wide stance warmup +3×15
(90×10)
(140×15)
180×15
200×15*new PR
200x13,2,fail

Leg Press narrower stance warmup to difficult 10 +4×10
(480×10)
(570×10)
660x10
660x6,2,2
620x10
620x6,2,fail

BB Stiff Leg DL 4X6-8
185x8
185x8
185x5,1
135x9,1,1,fail

Leg Extensions 4x10
130x10
135x10
140x10
145x8,2,1,fail

Abductors 4x10 played with foot and body positions on this one, definitely hits different depending on your position
90x20
120x11
120x12
120x12,3


----------

